# Official Castlevania thread



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

I always felt like doing one of these, because people make smaller, Castlevania-based threads, and maybe it'd be more easier if it was all compact in one area, or one thread really. That way, there'd be a bit more detail. And, of course, I'm bored 

*Timeline:*
One of the more confusing things about Castlevania to people who don't follow it as well as I is that they almost always get confused about the chronology. So, I think it'd be best to name all of the games *confirmed* to be canon, and then list the non-canon/unconfirmed games after that, as a means of helping people grasp the specific order of the games, if they are a chronology whore. Side-story/gaiden titles will be in italics, and titles that share space with another title within the same year are alternative adaptations, so it could be up to the individual to decide which of the possible choices they enjoy most to be canon for that period of time.

*Canon titles*
1094 - Lament of Innocence [PS2]
1476 - Dracula's Curse [NES]
1479 - Curse of Darkness [PS2]
1576 - Adventure/Belmont Legacy [GB/GBC/Comic]
1591 - Belmont's Revenge [GB/GBC]
1691 - Vampire Killer/Castlevania/Super Castlevania IV/X86000/Chronicles [MSX/NES/SNES/X86000/PS1]
1748 - Harmony of Dissonance [GBA]
1792 - Rondo of Blood/Dracula X [PC Engine/PSP/SNES]
1797 - Symphony of the Night [PS1/Saturn/XBLA/PSN/PSP]
1798 - Nocturne of Recollection [Radio drama]
_1830 - Circle of the Moon [GBA]
1844 - Legacy of Darkness [N64]
1852 - Castlevania 64 (also known as Castlevania Apocalypse) [N64]_
1865 - Order of Ecclesia [DS]
1897 - Bram Stoker's Dracula [Novel] (VERY questionable)
1917 - Bloodlines [Genesis]
1944 - Portrait of Ruin [DS]
1999 - Demon Castle Wars [Yet to be a game]
2035 - Aria of Sorrow [GBA]
2036 - Dawn of Sorrow [DS]

*Non-canon/Unknown/Spin-off*
1450 - Legends [GBC] (Confirmed as non-canon)
1600's - Order of Shadows [Mobile] (Confirmed as non-canon)
Akumajo Dracula The ARCADE [Arcade]
Akumajo Dracula The Medal [Slot-machine game]
Castlevania Judgment [Wii]
Akumajō Special: Boku Dracula-kun/Kid Dracula [NES/GB] 
Haunted Castle [Arcade]
Castlevania: Lords of Shadow [PS3/360]

EDIT: The year OoE is set in has been confirmed, so I've edited it's placement


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

*Prologues:*
Another thing confusing about Castlevania normally stems from the confusing backstory to the games. Prior to the release of Symphony of the Night, every single Castlevania game released had an altered prologue, outside of Japan anyway. I think, for this section, I shall post the accurate prologues to the games, to help freshen out the story a bit more, for those who care. I'll only be mentioning titles that fit on the timeline, anyway.

*1094 - Lament of Innocence*

*Spoiler*: __ 



In an era long past, as monarchies weakened, local feudal lords grew in power.

The first knights simply protected their lords' domains.

However, with the reforms of the late 11th century, knights became the protectors of the peace.

They valued courage and honor, fighting heretics and heathens in God's name.

In this age, one company of knights was said to be invincible due to two men:

Leon Belmont, a courageous man who feared nothing and whose combat abilities were second to none, and Mathias Cronqvist, a genius tactician, whose learning made him an exception in a largely illiterate society. They trusted each other completely, and they were bound by an old friendship.

However, sorrow awaited Mathias upon his return from a victorious campaign.

It was news of the sudden death of his beloved wife, Elisabetha.

Mathias' grief was profound and he became bedridden.

A year has passed since then.

Thanks to Leon's efforts, their company remains proudly undefeated.

However, a mysterious army of monsters suddenly appears in Leon's domain.

The Crusades are raging in the East, and since the Church is focusing on fighting heathens rather than monsters, it has forbidden unauthorized battles. Leon wants permission to sortie, but the Church has no intention of granting it.

One night, Mathias struggles from his sickbed and tells Leon that the appearance of the monsters is tied to a vampire, who has a castle in the Forest, called Eternal Night, and that Leon's betrothed, Sara, has been kidnapped and brought to that castle.

Leon realizes that he must renounce his title to rescue his beloved.

The forest is swollen with darkness, as if it would rob away everything, and only moonlight provides a ray of hope. A great legend is about to begin.




*1476 - Dracula's Curse*

*Spoiler*: __ 



15th century Europe. During the Dark Ages, there was a man who was feared by all. A man who has stopped being human. His name was Count Vlad Tepes, otherwise known as Dracula. His territory was located at the outskirts of Transylvania, at the Wallachia territory, where he used a taboo art to resurrect an evil deity. The deity granted him power and in exchange, he summoned several apparitions from the spirit world in order to scorch and massacre the entire nation of Wallachia with darkness.

He felt he could extend his presence even further and now he's plotting to take over all of Europe. The East Orthodox Church was desperate to solve this situation, which they immediately dispatched a powerful army to Wallachia, but they never came back.

As a last resort, the Pope made a request to a man from the underworld, a woman who uses a forbidden art, and a Vampire Hunter to end Wallachia's oppression.

The first one that was entrusted by the Pope was Sypha Belnades at the East Orthodox Church, an apprentice monk in pursuit of becoming a priest. Sypha's ability is a powerful type of magic that harnesses its power from the atmosphere and can manipulate fire, ice and lightning bolts. Sypha's attacking strength is great, but she doesn't use a weapon and is most vulnerable to any damage received from an enemy's attack. Sypha lost her parents when she was young and was found wandering near the monastery, where she remained at the once-beautiful Wallachia. Sypha knew that the place in her memories was now tainted and she accepted the pope's request to liberate Wallachia.

Around the same time, within Wallachia, a group of rebels were covertly plotting to overthrow Count Dracula. However their human strength was of no help and they were no match for Dracula's dark powers. Some of men were torn to pieces, others were sentenced to be skewered and some were transformed into hideous monsters. Grant DaNasty, a carefree man from Wallachia, was among them.

Those who tainted their hand once don't know when to stop. Count Dracula was not satisfied with the power he already had after selling his soul and body to the devil and he wanted to have more. The contract he made with the devil was also applied to his own son.

The son opposed his father, who still had a human heart even after getting rid of his soul, as his own body was no longer human as well and it finally went to the point that he slated reminding himself of his hate for his father. However, he cannot challenge his own father, who is an evil spirit himself, all alone as the odds are against him. Although his relationship to Dracula is a burden for the Cross, nonetheless, Adrian Fahrenheit Tepes opted to fight anyway. He changed his name to Alucard and infiltrate Wallachia underground with the purpose of destroying his father and restoring the beauty of Wallachia, he began searching for a comrade that shared the same ideal.

The Pope was in predicament once again. Sypha, the vampire hunter who was sent out to Wallachia did not returned after the promised period. The Pope assumed that since Sypha didn't return, her mission was already a failure and she was more likely dead by now.

This is when a genuine Vampire Hunter from the Belmont family appeared to fulfill the Pope's request. The Belmont family, with their tenacious willpower and seemingly bottomless strength were treated no differently from the actual vampires and were just as feared. Because of this, the Belmont family lived far away from common people, becoming almost folkloric. The Pope searched in all directions until he met a man with
Belmont blood; a long haired young man who was called Trevor Belmont.




*1479 - Curse of Darkness*

*Spoiler*: __ 



1476, Valachia
A great war raged between Dracula and humanity. Just when it seemed that there was no hope for mankind to prevail, out of the darkness and despair, a champion arose -- a true-blooded vampire hunter named Trevor Belmont.

Belmont and his comrades triumphantly slew Lord Dracula -- a truly glorious victory for all. However, the evil one did not pass from this world in silence. With his final words, Lord Dracula left a demonic curse that enshrouded all of Europe in misery and torment.
Ravaged by hideous plague and dire famine, the people's hearts turned black and murderous. The weak were slain without pity, while the land was pillaged and scourged without remorse.

Three years have passed since the death of Lord Dracula -- and the invocation of Dracula's Curse.




*1576 - Adventure*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Transylvania, a small country in Europe, is associated even today with a demon's legend. 
With his powerful evil power, the legacy of Count Dracula has been dreaded by the people. 

However, no matter how many times Dracula comes back, he never manages to fully change the world into darkness as he is always put away by a Belmont, a descendant of the Belmont clan. However, the devil Dracula has existed long before his first confrontation with the Belmont’s. Not as the devil Dracula, but as an evil sorcerer. Count Dracula was a fanatical demon worshipper, who built a dark castle at the outskirts of Transylvania and conducted evil rituals every night. 

He has summoned several demons from the other world to serve him and he himself has been trying to get eternal life by becoming a demon king possessing evil powers. With each day, Count Dracula's evil powers became more frightening, as he spread fear and terror to the people of the village. 

Until one day, a man stood up. It was Christopher, an ancestor of the Belmont family. Christopher rushed to the dark castle. Many demons and traps laid out are waiting for him at the castle. 

Will he be able to defeat the transformed devil, Count Dracula, as expected?




*1591 - Belmont's Revenge*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Count Dracula lives... After the severe battle with Christopher, he survived and escaped from his crumbled castle. However, he used all his black magic after transforming into a bat and couldn't change back into his human form. 

The count decided to wait for the right moment to exact his revenge on the Belmont clan... One day, fifteen years later, Solieyu, Christopher's son, was celebrating his passage to manhood at a Transylvanian village. He has officially inherited the title of Vampire Hunter and with the combined vampire hunting powers of father and son; it was believed that peace at Transylvania would continue for eternity. However, on the next day, Solieyu vanished from the village like fog.

And on that same night, with deafening roar and evil shadows, four castles appeared. The Count has been waiting all this time. Solieyu, who has been taught to use his power for good in his adulthood, has been placed by under a curse by the devil's waning powers and now he has been using Solieyu's powers in an attempt to resurrect his flesh. 

After learning of his son's brainwash, Christopher was horrified. In order to save his son, he must thwart Dracula's plot. Now, the battle has begun anew.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

*1691 - Castlevania Chronicles*

*Spoiler*: __ 



During the middle ages, there was once a peaceful country named Transylvania in Europe. A country that is often associated with the legend of Dracula.

'Once in a hundred years, the power of Christ is weakened by man filled with evil in their hearts, praying for the resurrection of Dracula, the prince of darkness. And with each resurrection, he becomes more powerful than ever'

The last time Dracula was brought back into this world, the entire world was covered in darkness. With a world of darkness now controlled by Dracula's ambitions, a hero named Christopher Belmont set out to defeat him. Christopher defeated Dracula and peace returned to the countryside of Transylvania, at least for another hundred years.

One Easter night, the village was celebrating the resurrection of Christ with a grand carnival. Meanwhile, outside the village, at the abandoned ruins of a monastery, a group of paganisms were conducting a black mass, a ritual where human blood is poured into the remains of Count Dracula in order to bring him back to life. A dark thunderstorm covered the entire village and the monastery was stricken by lightning. Dracula, the prince of darkness has returned!

A young man named Simon, the descendant of the Belmont clan, has come forth to help out in this crisis. Armed with a whip possessed with mysterious powers, passed down to him from his father, he sets out to Dracula's castle on his own...




*1698 - Simon's Quest*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seven years has passed since the shocking last scene in the battle of Simon Belmont and Dracula. We now journey back to the setting where it all happened, back to the countryside of Transylvania. Simon Belmont recently defeated Dracula years ago, putting his flesh back to sleep for another hundred of years. 

However, he had to sacrifice his own body after the battle. His back was injured during the death duel with Dracula and from that day forward, his body began to slowly decay and now he felt that his time of death was nearby.

One morning, Simon was at the Belmont family's resting ground, a graveyard located before the angel's hill. 

Simon was looking back at his own life.

Suddenly, Simon felt something behind his back and when he turned around a young woman was standing within the morning mist. The woman spoke to Simon.

“Your life has been taken over by an evil curse. Right now you're in danger.

However, within your own heart, you might able to defeat the evil if you wager your life and stand up with courage with the power granted to you by God.

You must return to the source of your curse, the one who placed it on you years ago, you must resurrect Dracula. Finding Dracula's immortal body and destroying it won't be simple.

Dracula's body was demolished when you defeated him seven years ago and now you must bring him back. His body has been splinted into five different parts located above ground. You must bring forth Dracula's body back to his burn stronghold, Castle Dracula, and seal him in. And with the seal, you might be able to put an end to his legacy. And you will recover from the curse placed on your back's wound.

However, even with this method, there's no guarantee that Dracula will be destroyed forever”

After the woman finished her words, she disappeared with the mist.

Simon now returns on a journey with new determination. This time there's no turning back! Fight Simon!

Please remember the bitter memories of Transylvania!




*1748 - Harmony of Dissonance*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fifty years have passed since Simon Belmont vanquished the curse of Dracula.

Fate has dictated that Juste Belmont, blood descendant of the Belmont Family, hunt for the relics of Dracula.

One day, Juste's best friend, Maxim, who had set out on a training expedition two years earlier, returned unexpectedly... his body covered with wounds.
He informs Juste that Lydie, a childhood friend whom they both deeply care about, has been kidnapped.

Maxim has completely lost his memory in his training away from home, and only has vague images of the kidnapping.

Ignoring his bodily injuries, Maxim leads Juste to the place where he believes Lydie is being held captive.

Passing through thick fog, the two men happened upon a castle undocumented on any map. Could this be the fabled Dracula's castle?

Standing solemnly in the night, this forbidding castle welcomes its unexpected guests as the moonlight shines upon it...




*1792 - Rondo of Blood*

*Spoiler*: __ 



In the good old days, people lived in peace and prosperity. Nobody believed that in the future a threat would come...

On the underside of peace and prosperity, there is pure evil; those who resist prosperity and intend on destroying peace. The disciples of this corrupt world gathered to resurrect the powers of evil. Smiling in eager expectation, they awaited the creation of their new world.

One hundred years later, the evil one is resurrected once more; able to transform into a bat, wolf, or mist and preferring to act in the darkness of night, he who drinks the blood of young maidens, to maintain his eternal life. The lord of Castlevania, god of malice, Count Dracula was reborn.




*1979 - Symphony of the Night*

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was Richter Belmont, the legendary vampire hunter, who succeeded in finally ending the menace of Count Dracula, Lord of the Vampires who had been brought back from the grave by the dark priest Shaft.

However, one night 4 years later, under the glare of a full moon, Richter mysteriously vanished.

With no idea of where to begin her search, Maria Renard set out to look for him. It was then that fate intervened. Castlevania, the castle of Dracula, which is rumored to appear once every century, suddenly materialized from out of the mist as if to show her the way.

Meanwhile, powerful forces were struggling for the soul of a man named Alucard. The very same Alucard who had teamed up with Trevor Belmont to battle his immortal father, Count Vlad Tepes Dracula.

Alucard, in order to purge the world of his own cursed blood line, had submerged his vampiric powers and entered into what was supposed to be an eternal slumber. But now, he is awake and aware of the evil once again at work in his homeland.

The time has once again come for the forces of Good and Evil to engage in their ancient battle. Dracula's castle beckons you...

And no man can say who shall emerge victorious.




*1798 - Nocturne of Recollection*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alucard, with the help of Maria, defeated Count Dracula and freed Richter.  It has been one year since he has disappeared because of his hatred of his own blood.  There are reports in a town of a series of incidents involving the death of young girls whose blood is drained.  Meanwhile, as Richter takes up his whip, his letter addressed to Maria arrives.  He tells her that he fears that the vampire instinct in Alucard has reawakened.  

Around the same time, a dark man who calls himself Magnus, appears before Maria.  He shows her in a dream a vision of Alucard sucking the blood of a young girl.  Is this vision of the incubus a deception or reality?  Truth and fiction are blurred and the horrible past of Alucard is revealed.

A new generation of vampire hunters, Cyril and Alexis, will join the cast of Alucard, Maria, and Richter as this tale progresses.




*1830 - Circle of the Moon*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The year is 1830. In an ancient castle on the outskirts of the Austrian empire, a demon lord that would unite the powers of darkness was being resurrected at the hand of a fiend yearning for chaos.

At this demonic castle, Camilla, one of Dracula's minions, began the incantation of a ritual to bring her lord Dracula back to life.

The vampire hunter Morris and his two apprentices, Nathan and Hugh, sensed an abnormality in the balance of nature and rushed to prevent Dracula's unholy reemergence.
"That unholy monster must never return!"

However, they arrived too late to prevent Dracula's return from his confinement. Dracula used his magical powers to imprison Morris, and cast Nathan and Hugh into a graveyard underneath the demonic castle.

Together the two began to search through the castle in order to vanquish Dracula and to rescue their master.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

*1844 - Legacy of Darkness*

*Spoiler*: __ 



CORNELL A.K.A BLUE CRESCENT MOON
Through the magic of the Ancients, this man-beast warrior has obtained a physical body of near immortality, and power that surpasses that of a wild beast.
The man-beasts, choosing to live in harmony with the humans, sealed away their enormous magical powers to prevent them from being used. However, through severe ascetic training, Cornell acquired the art of releasing the sealed man-wolf power.
Returning to his village after a year of ascetic training, Cornell finds the village engulfed in flame, and his only living blood relative, his sister Ada, kidnapped by evil spirits. Using his man-wolf's acute sense of smell to track the scent of his sister's blood, Cornell begins his long journey to rescue Ada.




*1852 - Castlevania 64*

*Spoiler*: __ 



In earlier times, peace and prosperity reigned across the land, and no-one thought to question their good fortune or fear for the future...

Then, in the middle of the 19th century, a dark shadow spread across Wallachia, Transylvania, home to many a vampire legend. The spirits of the depraved and corrupt had roused the king of evil from his enforced sleep of 100 years...

Shape shifting into a bat, a wolf, or coils of mist, he stalked the land...
Seeking the dark and shunning the light, he cursed the gods as he hunted...
Damned to eternal life, he sucked the blood of one young maiden after another...
Count Dracula, Lord of Darkness and Master of the Castle of Death, had arisen again...

The peace and prosperity of the people utterly destroyed, a black cloud of despair spread over the land. Evil beings roamed through the towns, and those who refused to pledge allegiance to Dracula died horrible deaths.

It was then that two warriors came forth, called by fate to hunt down the Lord of Darkness and deliver the people from his evil...





*1865 - Order of Ecclesia*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Returning to life time and time again since the ancient middle ages, the evil lord Dracula has driven people to terror. Each time Dracula returned from the dead, the Belmont clan fought him in the shadows, wielding the holy whip.

Through their efforts, humanity avoided darkness, securing prosperity.

But, early in the 19th century, having lost their ability to resist the darkness, those in power at the time began to search for new ways to counter Dracula.

Ecclesia, an organization, was born as one of those counter measures.

Many organizations were established with the same goal, and day after day, they conducted their studies diligently. But each was dissolved after they failed to produce satisfactory results.

But that was when Barlowe, the leader of Ecclesia, finally made a surprising breakthrough that could stand up against Dracula…




*1917 - Bloodlines*

*Spoiler*: __ 



It was once a time of fear and dread for the simple people of Europe. They lived under the dark rule of Count Dracula for many years. He was a ruthless warrior when he was alive, but he was even more terrifying in death, as Dracula is king of the vampires.

But even one as powerful as Dracula has enemies. From the early ages the Belmont’s--including Trevor, Christopher, and the legendary Simon--had been fighting Dracula and his minions throughout Europe. 

Finally, in 1897, Quincy Morris, wielding the Vampire Killer, overcame great odds to defeat Dracula and send him to his eternal grave. Unfortunately since Quincy was so badly beaten in his battle with the Count, he lost his own life moments after plunging a wooden stake into Dracula's chest. 

Many years later, in the ruins of a mysterious castle in Transylvania, an amateur witch by the name of Dorottya Szentes, who dabbled in arcane magic, caste a spell which brought Elizabeth Báthory back to the land of the living. 

Elizabeth Báthory; a regal countess in the year 1421, was found kneeling over the body of a dead young man. He had two puncture wounds in his neck, and she was tried as a vampire, and found guilty. Her sentence was to be executed.  Not only was she a vampire, she was the niece of Count Dracula.

Peace was restored to Europe for some time, until the outbreak of the First World War in 1914, which transformed the continent into a dark world filled with massacre and violence.

At the beginning of the war, in June 1914, at Sarajevo, the Crown Prince of Austria was assassinated. It was said that a strange beautiful woman was involved, within the shadows.

It was Elizabeth Báthory. In order to revive her uncle, she conducted an unholy ceremony which caused the war, giving her possession of human souls from Europe. Now that she has returned, Báthory is bent toward one goal--reviving her dead uncle, Count Dracula. 

And now, three years after the war started, two silhouettes can be seen near Castle Dracula. John Morris, a descendant of the Morris family who has obeyed his fate to fight vampires day and night, and Eric Lecarde, whose girlfriend Gwendolyn was transformed into a vampire when Elizabeth was revived. After Dorottya resurrected Elizabeth Báthory, they traveled across Europe to conduct the resurrection of Count Dracula. John Morris and Eric Lecarde now must follow them and stop them.

Are their hearts strong enough for this challenge?




*1944 - Portrait of Ruin*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The world is filled with chaos. The second global war holds the entire world in its grip of terror, creating hatred and fear along with countless numbers of lost souls. The agony and hatred of those souls summon the castle of evil. The castle that has appeared many times throughout history only to bring terror and destruction upon its surroundings, the castle of the dark lord, Dracula... The demonic castle.




*2035 - Aria of Sorrow*

*Spoiler*: __ 



The year is 2035. Japan.

Crowds of spectators are gathering around in anticipation of the first full solar eclipse of the 21st century.

My name is Soma Cruz and I am a high school exchange student studying abroad in Japan. I live near the Hakuba Shrine, an ancient shrine with strong ties to Japanese mythology.

Mina Hakuba, the only daughter of the shrine's caretaker, is both my classmate and my childhood friend. I started making my way to the shrine to see the solar eclipse with Mina.

But, for some strange reason, the stairway leading up to the shrine felt longer than usual, as if something was trying to keep us from our destination. When I finally managed to get through the shrine gate, my senses began to dim.

In the distance, the solar eclipse was approaching totality, but the pitch black sun appeared to be trapping chaotic darkness. At that moment, Mina and I were knocked unconscious - only to awaken inside a mysterious castle. Now I must find a way out of this labyrinth and escape safely with my friend.




*2036 - Dawn of Sorrow*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ever since the solar eclipse of 2035, my life has never been the same. It was then that I realized that I, Soma Cruz, am the rebirth of Dracula...It was in his castle that I learned the truth...that I possessed the power to seize the souls of my enemies. That evil power almost engulfed me, but my friends pulled me from the brink.

About a year has passed since then, and I thought my troubles were over.




I'll post some of the prologue mangas later in the week, if anyone is interested


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2008)

*New Castlevania for 360/PS3*



It looks like Alucard. Maybe IGA really IS making a sequel to SotN 



Currently, this name hasn't been confirmed, but people who apparently translated the article got the title of Castlevania: Waltz of the Prophet.

Again, not a confirmed name.

Also, it is indeed Alucard. An excerpt from the trailer, probably in engrish;
"the bloodline that has been surrounded by darkness , betrayed his own kind and destroyed his own father"

yes, it seems that this game has a relation to Nocturne of Recollection

Taken from a post found on Gamefags, which came from the Castlevania Dungeon:
"Confirmed characters appearing in the game are Alucard, Richter, Maria, Cyril and Alexis(the latter two are from the SotN Radio Drama)."


----------



## Masurao (Oct 9, 2008)

Good job with the thread Goofy.

I really hope that Castlevania game is a squeal. SotN was win, and I hope this game isn't disappointing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2008)

OoE review from EGM.



It also hints on how to get the last part of the game open, so spoilers be warned?

*Next-gen trailer:*


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm very interested in the new Castlevania game for the X360 & PS3
I'm hoping they do a Hight Definition 2D game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2008)

It looks 3D, so I donno.

It could be a concept trailer, though.


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> It looks 3D, so I donno.
> 
> It could be a concept trailer, though.



It's only a teaser trailer, we can't get any info from it apart from "Who is the Main Character"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2008)

We know he seems evil, what with his red eyes.

After SotN, NoR takes place. It's a currently airing radio drama where someone named Magnus is accusing Alucard of harming villagers, while Richter assumes that Alucard's vampiristic instinct has awakened.

Maybe this game will show such an awakening


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> We know he seems evil, what with his red eyes.
> 
> After SotN, NoR takes place. It's a currently airing radio drama where someone named Magnus is accusing Alucard of harming villagers, while Richter assumes that Alucard's vampiristic instinct has awakened.
> 
> Maybe this game will show such an awakening



Yeah the probability of the game taking part during that timeline is very high


----------



## Amuro (Oct 10, 2008)

Brillaint thread.

I was going to pick up Dracula X Chronicles from amazon and i saw Curse of Darkness for cheap, is it any good? Only 3D Castlevania i've played is Legacy of Darkness which wasn't really up to much.

Also concerning Ecclesia does it have a set EU release date? Amazon has it for friday while some other sites list it for halloween or even January.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 10, 2008)

Dracula X Chronicles, in a few words: Best portable Castlevania game EVER.

A remake of Rondo, and an enhanced version of SotN. BUY BUY BUY.

I have no clue about OoE either. I know it WAS Halloween for EU for quite a long time, but now it's like..TBA.

And there's no reason for that; the game's done.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm gonna grab OoE when it releases for sure. As for the new Castlevania, there wasn't much shown but I'm really interested in seeing more especially after that glowing red sword.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 10, 2008)

Please be 2.5D

Don't break my heart Iga.

I am glad OoE was received well, I would have played it anyways, but ya.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Oct 10, 2008)

I thought this was an RPG thread, ah darn  jk 



well done well done. I have to get back into the gaming scene again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2008)

*Akumajo Dracula the Medal trailer:*


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2008)

Lol @ Shanoa....he changed her for the worse IMO.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2008)

Srsly, too. We don't even know who she is (she doesn't know herself ) and he turns her into this...summoner....nun-person.

At least the game has non-playable characters as bosses? Like Minotaur. So that means the 14 characters are just the playable characters with stories.

Playable characters:
1: Simon Belmont
2: Alucard
3: Death
4: Dracula
5: Maria Renard
6: Carmilla
7: Golem
8: Shanoa
9: Trevor Belmont
10: Sypha Belnades
11: Grant DaNasty
12: Eric Lecarde
13: Cornell
14: Aeon

Bosses:
1: Minotaur

They BETTER at least make exclusive bosses per character, to spice it up. The only thing holding down the game is waggle, and design. At least let there be a vast variety of things.

A better quality trailer:


----------



## MS81 (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope IGA don't make the stages linear like L.O.I.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

Hehe, more scores for OoE seem to be popping out:

EGM: A-
Nintendo Power: 8/10
Famistu: 30/40
GamePro: 4/5
Game Informer: 8.25/10

General statments about the game from all of them are:
- Most of the sprites are new [yay!]
- The areas are linear in an old-school fashion, though secret rooms still exist
- The game has hard bosses
- Nintendo Power not only claims Portait of Ruin had a good soundtrack, but OoE has an inferior one [lololololo]


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 16, 2008)

OOOoo cool a castlevania thread ^^ been loving castlevania ever since the first castlevania game i ever played with was Symphony of the night which came out for the PS1. i'm really hoping for a PS3 Castlevania


----------



## MS81 (Oct 16, 2008)

I just hope a new belmont is in the 360 & PS3 version. someone more powerful than Richter.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 16, 2008)

neji1988 said:


> OOOoo cool a castlevania thread ^^ been loving castlevania ever since the first castlevania game i ever played with was Symphony of the night which came out for the PS1. i'm really hoping for a PS3 Castlevania



Look in this thread then 

There's a PS3/360 game being made ;o


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 16, 2008)

Yup i agree i really want the Belmont family back X_X no more outsiders please.. i mean the central castlevania story has always been the Belmonts and not some witch or devil caster or what ever he is X_X lol. i dont mind if its Alucard i mean his freaking Dracula's Son lol

Oh and edited sorry didnt read the whole first post but O_O OMFG!!!!!!! ALUCARD IS BACK AS A MAIN CHARACTER!!!!!!!!! i really really REALLY cant wait for it....hope it comes out soon. but YAY Alucard is BACK!!!!!!!!!! sad that its for 360 as well T_T most likely ps3 version graphics would be downgraded to match the 360's T_T which is sad


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2008)

Guess what I'm playing 



Loving the music beats so far, going back to just catchy beats back in the Bloodlines days, and the animation on the new sprites is actually fluid, unlike PoR.

Of course, I don't understand these fucking runes, so maybe my copy will be shipped to me tomorrow.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Wait...did you download that or something? I know the game is slated for release tomorrow. I, unfortunately won't be able to get it till Christmas...as I have to save up money for Christmas shopping...dammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2008)

I wanna play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2008)

The Japanese version, yeah. Just to try it for a bit.

I pre-ordered the US version.

I have to admit, I'm actually surprised at this game. The claims of a linear Metroidvania actually hold merit here. There are quite a few stages that are just one straight pathway, and they seem to be placed with annoying enemies in the way, like older games did.

My main complaint is that the game picks up difficulty _real_ fast, and it has nothing to do with it being in moonrunes. The second boss starts whipping shit and you can be fucking destroyed in 4 second if you get backed into a corner. That same area throws in a type of "stealth" scenario too, where you have to avoid searchlights, or monsters get summoned in the room.

Finding villagers makes sense in the game as well. I thought they'd be trapped in caves, but no. They are encased in some magical crystal-like material, and you have to absorb the glyph of it to free them.

I think just by screwing around that I've done a chunk of the game. The combat seems very action oriented, but I'm having a hard time picking very great glyphs. You can normally do well with a type of scythe or sword, and don't need to use the fancy attacks like lighting or lances.

If I can say one thing about the areas in the game so far is that they seem to love to use the color purple. There are at least four areas I've come across that either use it in the background of the foreground.

The music is very catchy, and I've pretty much been humming each tune in the game, something I could never imagine doing with PoR. The second boss theme, which was shown in some of the trailers that seems very rockish, is actually a very very shitty midi quality, and is probably the worst track in the game, even if the CD sample is fucking amazing.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Heh...I though the difficulty complaint was just something else to ignore in the reviews, but I suppose it has some merit now that you say it's actually somewhat difficult. Would you say that it is better than DoS, and PoR? Also, where did you download the jap version?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 20, 2008)

Well, the Japanese version exists on them intranets, I don't think posting a link is allowed on deez boards. Dems da rules 

It's easily better than PoR, without a thought. And so far, it has some charm to it that I didn't feel when playing DoS, and this is without me knowing a lick of the dialog, which there seems to be quite a chunk of.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, the Japanese version exists on them intranets, I don't think posting a link is allowed on deez boards. Dems da rules
> 
> It's easily better than PoR, without a thought. And so far, it has some charm to it that I didn't feel when playing DoS, and this is without me knowing a lick of the dialog, which there seems to be quite a chunk of.



Good...I'm glad it's better. I'm not betting it will reach the level of win that SotN or AoS was for me, but I shall see when I play it come this Christmas.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm taking a break from the JP versions now, as I'm close to hitting the halfway point. Already guessing here; the last half of the game takes place in Castlevania itself, as that what IGN implies.

Speaking of that, 

And so far, I actually feel that this is the most accurate review IGN has given a Castlevania since Aria of Sorrow. They claim OoE is better than AoS and so far...I'd agree. Sure, it is straightforward at least for the first half, but it delivers on all of the areas the series has high spots in. Areas both PoR and DoS had larger faults in, such as plot, level design, the sense of "life" in the game, and the like.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 21, 2008)

This looks like how a proper Castlevania 2 remake should play as.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 21, 2008)

Hehe, yeah.

After playing the US copy, and now getting stuck with just the bad ending, I can see why some reviews noted the copy/paste mechanic. It appears around 3 areas, all cavern/mountain areas, it's the exact designed room, too.

At the same time, I also see why some reviewers got stuck, as there are villagers hidden within stages. I have no clue where the missing few are. even after the fact that the game hints their rooms.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 22, 2008)

OOE is great so far, the only thing that's a bit annoying is when you're under pressure and out of your attack gauge.

Aside from that, anyone else feels like this game is a bit harder than DoS and PoR?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

It is, and it only gets more difficult from there on, dude. The only easy boss is the first one.

Of course, the people making the game made the bosses hard, as you can unlock medals for beating bosses without getting touched.

One even has a giant enemy crab reference <3


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Hehe, yeah.
> 
> *After playing the US copy, and now getting stuck with just the bad ending,* I can see why some reviews noted the copy/paste mechanic. It appears around 3 areas, all cavern/mountain areas, it's the exact designed room, too.
> 
> At the same time, I also see why some reviewers got stuck, as there are villagers hidden within stages. I have no clue where the missing few are. even after the fact that the game hints their rooms.



What? Didn't you just get it yesterday? At any rate, how was the game overall compared to the best handheld games...AoS, and Dracula X Chronicles?

Also, screw you I have to wait until Christmas to play this game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Remember, I'm the kinda person who beat Portrait of Ruin *in one sitting*. 

It's as good as those two, easily. Far longer, too. I'm 6 hours in, and I'm ABOUT to enter the second arc of the game.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2008)

Fuck..if it's as good as those two waiting will be kinda painful. I suppose I'll  look up Shanoa hentai to bide time finish FF IV DS in the meantime.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 22, 2008)

Man. I'm wondering if I should get this game now or wait until next month when I'm ordering a bunch of my Christmas/4th quarter games. >.<


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Get it noooow.

So you feel the horrors of trying to do half of these sidequests, grinding for the hardest drops to get in the game.

This is the first time I've ever used the online shop system for a Castlevania, and by god, its shaved off HOURS of grinding already <3

Still need a Ruby for fucking Laura, that super huge titty monster


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah.  I need a ruby too.

And the cave troll returns in its over-powered role.

I like sucking up glyphs when a monster tries to use them.  Oddly satisfying.

One thing I don't like is the controls for glyph unions.  It's very unresponsive.  I'll do it once, then the controls don't seem to register.  REALLY annoying for some of the hard-to-get glyphs.

Edit: Found a ruby in Tymeo mountains.  Breakable wall.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 22, 2008)

Anyone know what to do in Dracula's castle at that 3 headed dog statue? I used the wolf Gylph, but only one head lights up.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh shit.  I just realised that hearts are needed for glyph unions.  I thought they were the same as last games.  Har.  No wonder unions are unresponsive.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Goofy...send, and give me your copy of the game for free. I'll be saving money for Christmas shopping that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 22, 2008)

While you're at it, send me your XBOX 360. 

And a copy of this game.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> While you're at it, send me your XBOX 360.
> 
> And a copy of this game.



I asked for the game first.


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 22, 2008)

Am I the only one who hasn't played Symphony of the Night?


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 22, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't played Symphony of the Night?



Nope, same here.

I wonder if it's better than the DS games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Squall Leonhart said:


> Nope, same here.
> 
> I wonder if it's better than the DS games.



It is. Almost easily.

It is on the same bar as Super Metroid for some.

For me though, it's probably a three way tie for best Castlevania game, between Symphony of the Night, Rondo of Blood, and Dracula's Curse


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 22, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> Am I the only one who hasn't played Symphony of the Night?





Squall Leonhart said:


> Nope, same here.
> 
> I wonder if it's better than the DS games.


It's on XBLA ;o  Get it if Castlevania is your thing.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

It's on a ton of things. PS1, PSN, XBLA, and PSP, to name the noteworthy ones.

Fuck the Saturn version


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Heh, some scans of Judgment have risen and Trevor well looks...like a pirate.



It also seems to mention light plot elements not yet mentioned in other games, such as Eric Lecarde actually crossing paths with Alucard, and holding his spear while the Morrises held the Vampire Killer.

Also, it appears that the main baddie of the game is Galamoth, the monster from Symphony of the Night, as he desires to kill Dracula before he even became Dracula, and that creates this whole timefuck. Aeon is from the same organization as Saint Germain is, as they both related to keeping the flow of time fluid and unbroken.

I guess that sorta explains why Dracula looks like he's wearing armor that appeals to be a vessel and has a heart sketched on it, as his true existence in time has faded due to Galamoth.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm amazed you're taking the time to continue to post information for a game that's inevitably going to fail. Lol.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, what else is coming for the Wii for the rest of the year? Animal Crossing? 

I've started the second part of the game, and almost instantly, I got goosebumps.

Best Castlevania since Symphony of the Night. I'm calling it now 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 :3 at the boss that seemed to slightly reference Bomberman


----------



## Masurao (Oct 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, what else is coming for the Wii for the rest of the year? Animal Crossing?
> 
> I've started the second part of the game, and almost instantly, I got goosebumps.
> 
> ...



Got dammit..I don't want to wait till Christmas..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

Shoulda saved money <33. I hope divine intervention kicks in and you can get the game soon :3

It seriously has this AWESOME pacing when it goes into the second arc of the game. It even takes fanservice up the ass in the Clock Tower, with a rather popular theme from such an area being remixed, and a familiar boss being there, whipping mah ass 

FUUUUUCK @ the two hidden areas of the game. One is a hellish gauntlet stage [with a rather comical-boss] and another is a hellish platforming stage.

You heard me right. There's a hard stage based around platforming in this game. Something that hasn't been seen since the Bloodlines days.

Okay, time for a simple opinion list, of mah favorite games. Maybe to rub the win of OoE in someones face 

1: Symphony of the Night
2: Rondo of Blood
3: Dracula's Curse
4: Aria of Sorrow
5: Order of Ecclesia
6: Bloodlines
7: Belmont's Revenge
8: Circle of the Moon
9: Chronicles
10: Dawn of Sorrow
11: Harmony of Dissonance
12: Portrait of Ruin
13: Lament of Innocence
14: Curse of Darkness
15: Simon's Quest
16: Castlevania 64/Legacy of Darkness
17: Adventure

The More You Know: Bloodlines was my first Castlevania, and I think OoE is better than that, you KNOW it is winsauce.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

I find it impossible to rate the Castlevania games, really. I don't even know which is which; the names are too damn confusing and similar. 

All I know is, SotN > Super Metroid.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 23, 2008)

Training hall was a bitch.  This glyph better be worth it.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 23, 2008)

So, I heard there was an Albus mode. Sounds fun. While I'm at it I might as well give my list of my Castlevania games.

1. Symphony of the Night
2. Aria of Sorrow
3. Rondo of Blood
4. Circle of the Moon
5. Dawn of Sorrow
6. Harmony of Dissonance
7. Portrait of Ruin
8. Lament of Innocence

OoE will most likely be in my top 5...most likely replacing DoS position, and maybe CotM.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't remember what was so great about AoS. Why is it so high on these lists? I still got the game though... maybe a replay is in order.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

AoS was a breath of different air for the exploration type of Castlevania games. It had a different story, different protagonist, and the Tactical Soul System made the game more flexible than simply using a Chassagrim to destroy everything in sight.

Also, Calamity, PLAY MOAR OLD SCHOOL GAMES 

Seriously, you have not lived until you pull out your hair in an old school game due to medusa heads plummeting you into a watery grave. Rondo is one of the easier old school games.

Play Belmont's Revenge, Bloodlines, or Dracula's Curse. The first game mentioned actually seems more like Mega Man than Castlevania, as you select one castle you enter, and there are five.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

Megamanvania?!  I must play that.

Which one was AoS? Was it a GBA, DS, or PS2?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

Aria of Sorrow was on the GBA, and it was the first game to have Julius Belmont.

Ring any bells? 

Kid Dracula is even more like Mega Man, it actually has an art style comical to Mega Man's.

Oh yes, and there is Albus mode. You generally start the game getting the powers for Dominus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

Was that the one where he had the blue aura and talked like a fruit?

I like Megaman.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

Nawh, that was Harmony of Dissonance.

It was the Castlevania released AFTER that one.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 23, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, Calamity, PLAY MOAR OLD SCHOOL GAMES
> 
> Seriously, you have not lived until you pull out your hair in an old school game due to medusa heads plummeting you into a watery grave. Rondo is one of the easier old school games.
> 
> Play Belmont's Revenge, Bloodlines, or Dracula's Curse. The first game mentioned actually seems more like Mega Man than Castlevania, as you select one castle you enter, and there are five.



Heh, yeah I've wanted to play some of the older versions. I started with CotM. My bro modded my PSP over the summer, so I still can have access to them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 23, 2008)

Hm, I don't remember. Well, I'll replay it.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 23, 2008)

Bahaha!  I love one of the rewards of Boss Rush mode.  Matrix style!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Heh, yeah I've wanted to play some of the older versions. I started with CotM. My bro modded my PSP over the summer, so I still can have access to them.



Well, you have a computer, and nearly every game in the series can be played on the PC. Far better than a blurry PSP screen 

Besides the PS2 games, at least.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2008)

Beat the game.

I must say, almost easily, that Dracula was quite possibly in one of his most BADASS incarnations yet. He came off as this arrogant, full of himself guy and well...he was tall. And had new moves, and was BADASS AS FUCK.

The fact he uses Soul Steal as a move is pretty cool, as it used to simply be due to his Power of Dominance.

Tis official in mah eyes: OoE>>AoS


----------



## Masurao (Oct 23, 2008)

I really hate you Goofy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2008)

You hate me enough that you secretly love me


----------



## Masurao (Oct 24, 2008)

I must admit...I lol'ed at your quoted sig.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> I must say, almost easily, that Dracula was quite possibly in one of his most BADASS incarnations yet. He came off as this arrogant, full of himself guy and well...he was tall. And had new moves, and was BADASS AS FUCK.


He also got an erection when Shanoa entered his throne room.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 24, 2008)

What are our replay incentives for this game? I don't know if I could bear yet another uninspired Richter mode.


----------



## neji1988 (Oct 24, 2008)

erm sooo any new news about the upcoming Alucard game for the ps3?


----------



## Wolfarus (Oct 24, 2008)

Figured id lay some artworks by ayami kojima down on ya's.  Some of these pics you'll no doubt recognize, some maybe not so much. (a cple of them arnt his, though. As far as i know)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2008)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are our replay incentives for this game? I don't know if I could bear yet another uninspired Richter mode.



The game has two harder modes. Hard Mode and Level 255-thing mode. As well as Albus mode. Which, if like PoR's Sister Mode, it's a prequel to the original story.

And uh, dood posting the artwork..first off, Ayami Kojima is a GIRL.

She also didn't have any artwork done for PoR and OoE, so the artwork for those games isn't hers.

She DID do work for DoS though, and it could have easily replaced the animu work. Though, it's like two pieces of artwork.

But yeah, her work is victory

VICTORY I SAY


Heh, OoE seems to be one of the largest games in the series, by looking at the number of areas. Just counting the Castleroids here:
SotN - 26 [Reverse Castle included]
CotM - 14
HoD - 26 [Spirit Castle included]
AoS - 13
DoS - 12
CoD - 10
PoR - 15 [Paintings and castle areas combined]
OoE - 27 [Small areas and castle areas combined]

EDIT: I have some curiosity I wish to wane in on. The following is one of the few interesting spoilers, so I suggest people who have gotten to Dracula's Castle read this.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Are all of the villagers true Belmont descendants, or do they simply carry elements of their blood, like the Lecards and Morrises?


----------



## Masurao (Oct 24, 2008)

So I just beat FF IV DS...now what should I play.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2008)

CASTLEVANIA: ORDER OF ECCLESIA.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 24, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> CASTLEVANIA: ORDER OF ECCLESIA.



......


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 24, 2008)

Fine, if you cannot.

Dracula's Curse, or Bloodlines


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 24, 2008)

Bahahaha.  Hard mode Lv. 1 is rather neat.  Any damage received is (base damage after defense) + 60.  How sweet.  Also, enemy placement is changed.  And boss AI is either changed or they have new moves.

Albus mode is fun for a while.  I hear there are unlockables (items) given after beating hard mode.  I don't know if they are different for the level cap you choose.

I can't say on the villagers.  
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's the clan assembling, but the game was vague, so no certainty here.  I figured that's who they were, actually.  The game was hinting at it in the dialogue with them.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm just noticing Alucard, and his alter ego Genya in your sig Goofy. At first I didn't know who the fuck they were until I saw the names. I'm pretty slow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2008)

Slow is not the word needed there 

At least they aren't Obata renditions.


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2008)

Hah true...I don't even know if I want Judgment, because it will most likely be shit, but I might buy when it gets cheap.

*Sigh* Obata...what have you done?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 25, 2008)

I mean, I bought Sonic 06...so I might as well buy Judgment.

It uses the Gamecube controller, at least. And Trevor doesn't seem bad, beyond the belts :X


----------



## Masurao (Oct 25, 2008)

You are so gonna get your ass kicked by "Misa" Maria, and Nun Shanoa in wifi Goofy. Oh, and uh......(can't think of something)Obata's horrible version of Alucard too.

I'm afraid to see what Obata would have done to my 3rd favorite Castlevania character, Soma if he were in the game. Probably fucking Near.....


----------



## Felix (Oct 25, 2008)

Just finished Order of Ecclesia

Best Metroidvania in my opinion. It only fails in one department, and that is the plot. I still feel SoTN might be better (But then again, I'm biased for Alucard)

Challanging, refreshing areas, wtf factor when we know we still have the castle to explore. CHALLENGING, Glyph system, CHALLENGING BOSSES...

I loved it. It felt good playing it


----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

Is this thread....dead? Or....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought the new game on Saturday. I have yet to play it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Is this thread....dead? Or....



As dead as Dracula.


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2008)

Got this yesterday, it's pretty good. Graphics look awesome but my laughably bad Castlevania skills mean I can't even beat the second boss


----------



## Masurao (Oct 27, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Got this yesterday, it's pretty good. Graphics look awesome but my laughably bad Castlevania skills mean I can't even beat the second boss



Lol it might not be you..this game is apparently significantly harder than the previous DS games. I can't really judge yet, as I don't have it yet, but I generally trust Goofy's word on Castlevania games.


----------



## Felix (Oct 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> As dead as Dracula.



Dracula never dies
And he never gets bored of dieing

And yes, the difficulty was raised exponentially


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

The second boss is where the game confirms that it has a harder difficulty than the last few games.


----------



## Sasori-puppet#02 (Oct 27, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The second boss is where the game confirms that it has a harder difficulty than the last few games.



I am ashamed to admit that it took me 4-5 tries to beat the second boss.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Simon's Quest by far rapes the rest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Simon's Quest by far rapes the rest.



In what regard? Graveyard ducks?

If you mean difficulty, you clearly have not played Haunted Castle or Adventure. Those games are called shit because of how bad they rape the player, with game design faults that would make Simon's Quest look like Rondo of Blood.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2008)

Simons Quest and Bloodlines on Genesis by far evokes the greatest emotion in me as a gamer. I loved SON (Symphony of the Night) and some of the GBA series. 

But in terms of outright favourite Simon's Quest takes it every time, it was the most unique of all the Castlevania's and to my mind those heights haven't been reached by any of the others as of yet. 

lol knock your head against the edge of the cliff to reveal the path? 
Stupid translation in SQ


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 27, 2008)

To me, Rondo still holds the top in terms of difficulty but I haven't finished OoE yet. OoE did up the difficulty ante though. That second boss caught me by surprise.

They really just need to do a game staring Julius though. Maybe he can prove that he's the Belmont that's even stronger than Richter.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Simons Quest and Bloodlines on Genesis by far evokes the greatest emotion in me as a gamer. I loved SON (Symphony of the Night) and some of the GBA series.
> 
> But in terms of outright favourite Simon's Quest takes it every time, it was the most unique of all the Castlevania's and to my mind those heights haven't been reached by any of the others as of yet.
> 
> ...



Neither version of the game was helpful: The US version had so many incorrect claims within it, and the Japanese version had the villagers outright lying to you.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved that second boss.  I jump over him looking to exploit the usual backside weakness...  and lo and behold, he's deadlier from behind. 

The secret boss was disappointing in terms of difficulty.  Funny though.  I was expecting kung fu Dracula.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 27, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Simons Quest and Bloodlines on Genesis by far evokes the greatest emotion in me as a gamer. I loved SON (Symphony of the Night) and some of the GBA series.
> 
> But in terms of outright favourite Simon's Quest takes it every time, it was the most unique of all the Castlevania's and to my mind those heights haven't been reached by any of the others as of yet.
> 
> ...



Great games indeed, but my favorite still lies with Super Castlevania 4.  The length, the very smooth difficulty curve, a great deal of stages, and either my first or second favorite Castlevania ost along with SotN.  Each stage had a perfect feel, and such an impressive looking game for such an early SNES entry as well.  Plus while I love the whole metroidvania feel of the recent titles, the classic stage by stage feel is still such a good way to play as well.


----------



## Piekage (Oct 28, 2008)

Sooo, how's that new Castlevania? I want to pick it up but I don't want to be disappointed again.


----------



## Felix (Oct 28, 2008)

Piekage said:


> Sooo, how's that new Castlevania? I want to pick it up but I don't want to be disappointed again.



It's great
Miles better than PoR

They really gave their love for this game


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Neither version of the game was helpful: The US version had so many incorrect claims within it, and the Japanese version had the villagers outright lying to you.


I haxed the text and romedited the bugger lol 
The lying part I loved really, it made the world fel a little more real to me. 

And the curse part .... it terrified me as a 6 year old 



Chamcham Trigger said:


> Great games indeed, but my favorite still lies with Super Castlevania 4.  The length, the very smooth difficulty curve, a great deal of stages, and either my first or second favorite Castlevania ost along with SotN.  Each stage had a perfect feel, and such an impressive looking game for such an early SNES entry as well.  Plus while I love the whole metroidvania feel of the recent titles, the classic stage by stage feel is still such a good way to play as well.


Metroidvania? You post on Gaf too? 

SC4 was indeed a great game, I tend to replay it once every few moths or so along with Kojima games (Metal Gear, Policenauts, Snatcher). You have fine tastes but I liked the whole village and rpg elements of SQ it was ahead of its time, I hated the effing fishmen that jumped out the water though >.>

Plus SQ is a challenge, even today to complete, when you finally beat it you feel like a victorious warrior, while sippin your cola and eatin your sammich 



Piekage said:


> Sooo, how's that new Castlevania? I want to pick it up but I don't want to be disappointed again.


You best not be speaking of that wiii fighting game abomination


----------



## Masurao (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a boner for Shanoa right now. Unfortunately, I have to wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> I have a boner for Shanoa right now. Unfortunately, I have to wait.



Nice to know you have the bane of lust, even in moonlight


----------



## Masurao (Oct 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nice to know you have the bane of lust, even in moonlight





Anyway, I suppose I can wait. I'll probably play my friends a bit if he lets me borrow it.


----------



## Stumpy (Oct 28, 2008)

Felix said:


> It's great
> Miles better than PoR
> 
> They really gave their love for this game


You mean they actually decided to put some effort into this one unlike the majority of CV games out there.  It's like they only make a good CV game to keep that core audience interested enough to trudge through years of crap while waiting for the next good one.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 28, 2008)

Stumpy said:


> You mean they actually decided to put some effort into this one unlike the majority of CV games out there.  It's like they only make a good CV game to keep that core audience interested enough to trudge through years of crap while waiting for the next good one.



The majority of the CV games out there are solid, so your claim there is false. Just a number of games haven't hit the mark older titles have, and it's due to that self-standard that certain games miss.

Really, the only meh games are Simon's Quest, Adventure, Legends, Haunted Castle, the N64 games, the PS2 games, and the first two DS games, with DoS being arguable. Everything else is good.

So that would be 16 awesome games to 10 eh ones, just counting noteworthy releases.

Troll harder, or more accurately, stumpeh


----------



## Jotun (Oct 28, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The majority of the CV games out there are solid, so your claim there is false. Just a number of games haven't hit the mark older titles have, and it's due to that self-standard that certain games miss.
> 
> Really, the only meh games are Simon's Quest, Adventure, Legends, Haunted Castle, the N64 games, the PS2 games, and the first two DS games, with DoS being arguable. Everything else is good.
> 
> ...



True, and I just didn't like the sorrow games. Circle of the Moon and even Dissonance were really good. Dissonance was short and relatively simple compared to CotM, but still enjoyable.

I tried out OoE stopped after the stupid crab. I was hitting him for like 15 minutes before I figured out what I had to do 

Loving the game, I intend on doing the other modes when I am finished.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 28, 2008)

well.... I'm a loser guys, I never played catslevania III.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 29, 2008)

well, can't have a Castlevania thread without this gem.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9K7QZl2Lzg[/YOUTUBE]

Only Castlevania song that tops Bloody Tears for me is Stage 4 from Super Castlevania IV (the one with the rotating room that had no other purpose but to showcase that the SNES can do Mode 7.)


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2008)

I think I know a much greater song. 

MUCH GREATER 

Do I need to post it?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Requiem for Nameless Souls?


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> The majority of the CV games out there are solid, so your claim there is false. Just a number of games haven't hit the mark older titles have, and it's due to that self-standard that certain games miss.
> 
> *Really, the only meh games are Simon's Quest*, Adventure, Legends, Haunted Castle, the N64 games, the PS2 games, and the first two DS games, with DoS being arguable. Everything else is good.
> 
> ...


How dare you   
I assure you, your in the minority with this opinion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> How dare you
> I assure you, your in the minority with this opinion.



Simon's Quest = Zelda 2/Super Mario Bros 2/Final Fantasy 2/Devil May Cry 2

The black sheep of the family


----------



## Felix (Oct 29, 2008)

One of my favorite OSTs from Castlevania is Aria of Sorrow
I simply loved the music from there

Entrance music, Clock Tower, Boss Battle and the Battle against Julius was simply awesome


----------



## MS81 (Oct 29, 2008)

vampire killer and bloody tears are my fav, but there were some from the genesis game that was cool.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Simon's Quest = Zelda 2/Super Mario Bros 2/Final Fantasy 2/Devil May Cry 2
> 
> The black sheep of the family


MArio two was actually a fucking good game, nowhere near 3 though or RPG.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> MArio two was actually a fucking good game, nowhere near 3 though or RPG.



Most games in general are nowhere near as good as SMB3 and SMRPG.

I think maybe the only Castlevania game that can even enter the same type of tier as those games would be SotN, sadly.

Though, for the Game Boy, they pretty much did the opposite of the NES: The first and third GB game were meh, and the second one, Belmont's Revenge, was awesome sauce.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tgw5LFogdxI[/YOUTUBE]

That game gets no recognition, even when it was remade with color for the Game Boy Color 

Poor Christopher, being in the worst game in the canon AND in the most underrated game ;_;


----------



## Masurao (Oct 29, 2008)

Might as well post a couple of my favorite Castlevania songs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ueo7Fb3TSXI&feature=PlayList&p=0F0A8F798BB29BE9&index=2[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cf5rFBCwP48&feature=PlayList&p=0F0A8F798BB29BE9&index=16[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls0DMEwMO0M&feature=PlayList&p=0F0A8F798BB29BE9&index=13[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 29, 2008)

I still say Simon's Quest was the best


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Hmph, I may as well post mah favorites then. I shall narrow it down to 10 or so 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Reincarnated Soul - John Morris/Eric Lecarde's Theme [Bloodlines]


----------



## Masurao (Oct 29, 2008)

I think it's time you changed that sig Goofy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Why? Are yew playing the game now?  

Besides, I may as well. LittleBigPlanet is consuming me ;_;


----------



## Masurao (Oct 29, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Why? Are yew playing the game now?*
> 
> Besides, I may as well. LittleBigPlanet is consuming me ;_;




Lol, no....I have to wait until Dec 25th lulz. I'm playing Star Ocean: FD to hold me over.

I've seen some vids of LBP...looks fun.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh ho, I see.

LBP is fun, albeit suffering for super loose platforming. Tis no Super Mario Galaxy


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2008)

I still think SotN "Requiem for the Gods" takes the cake. 

I am the Wind will always be burned into my ears as well >_>


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 29, 2008)

When I bought the soundtrack to SotN and heard "I am the Wind" I swear I thought my disc was broken. Any of you ever heard the Perfect Selection: Dracula Battle arranged versions with the heavy metal sound?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> When I bought the soundtrack to SotN and heard "I am the Wind" I swear I thought my disc was broken. Any of you ever heard the Perfect Selection: Dracula Battle arranged versions with the heavy metal sound?



Of course: that shits ballin, dawg


----------



## ExoSkel (Oct 30, 2008)

OoE is fuckin hard.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 30, 2008)

ExoSkel said:


> OoE is fuckin hard.



It has some difficulty, it's more of an annoyance compared to the old school platforming and timing of attacks. I've never hated Medusa heads and bats so much till I went back and played the oldies.

I am slightly disappointed at the selection of weapons and the final fight. Pretty sure I could beat Dracula without being touched if I wanted to.

The magic oriented weapons, not the melee, are very useful in the fight


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 30, 2008)

WHAT A HORRIBLE THREAD TO BE A SIMONS QUEST FAN IN


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Jotun said:


> It has some difficulty, it's more of an annoyance compared to the old school platforming and timing of attacks. I've never hated Medusa heads and bats so much till I went back and played the oldies.
> 
> I am slightly disappointed at the selection of weapons and the final fight. Pretty sure I could beat Dracula without being touched if I wanted to.
> 
> The magic oriented weapons, not the melee, are very useful in the fight



I got the Dracula Medal
And I was always hit in most bosses
Then again I was using the Death Ring, so I really could not be hit

This was my fav Dracula boss due the no demonic form


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

You could just tell he was full of himself.

"Lol I wont transform, but I shall use Rugal kicks"


----------



## Felix (Oct 30, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> You could just tell he was full of himself.
> 
> "Lol I wont transform, but I shall use Rugal kicks"



That is fucking badass to be honest
Then again when he was doing his h4x attack we used an even higher h4xed attack

lol Dominus


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 30, 2008)

His ego got the best of him <3


----------



## Masurao (Oct 30, 2008)

So I heard Dracula rapes Shanoa, and she dies from pleasure. Pics Plz.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 30, 2008)

My friend beat the game without saving all the villagers 

I do admit I had to look up the mother of the children. 

I can't count the times I have accidentally knelt down only to find a chest come from the ground. I seem to miss a lot of breakable walls though. I only remember breaking like 3-4 and I know there is more >_>


----------



## Jimin (Oct 30, 2008)

Man, I haven't played one in ages. I still haven't played DOS. POR was OK though.


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 31, 2008)

Was there ever a Castlevania with an active Dracula?  One out doing something nefarious?  Instead of just sitting back in his swanky pad considering whether to next fondle an unsuspecting Lilith or Persephone?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2008)

Dionysus said:


> Was there ever a Castlevania with an active Dracula?  One out doing something nefarious?  Instead of just sitting back in his swanky pad considering whether to next fondle an unsuspecting Lilith or Persephone?



Define that a little bit clearer, please?

Do you mean a game where Dracula was alive from the start of the game, or prior?

The only games that I really think hit the latter would be Lament of Innocence and Dracula's Curse.

LoI because Mathias is behind the scenes, making Leon and Walter fight so he can become a vampire and eventually known as Vlad Tepes/Dracula, and Dracula's Curse because he has entered a war against humanity shortly after the burning at the stake of Lisa, his supposed love Elizabetha reincarnated.

It's pretty much what occurred before Dracula's Curse that has desired Dracula to keep coming back, hoping to defeat the humans.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 5, 2008)

The lack of activity in this thread disturbs me.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 5, 2008)

How about this for some activity.



Movie is gonna suck hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuck that movie.

Give me the animated trilogy of movies, please.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 5, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> How about this for some activity.
> 
> 
> 
> Movie is gonna suck hard.



Lol whut....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 5, 2008)

Whichever Belmont is going to be in the movie, he is going to kick ass... with a sword!...


----------



## BanjoKazooie (Nov 6, 2008)

hm... ive totally been scarred when it comes to castlevania. i remember i once rented a game for i think n64 and i thought it was amazing. my cousins made fun of me for enjoying it so much and i havent touched a castlevania game since then


----------



## Masurao (Nov 6, 2008)

BanjoKazooie said:


> hm... ive totally been scarred when it comes to castlevania. i remember i once rented a game for i think n64 and i thought it was amazing. my cousins made fun of me for enjoying it so much and i havent touched a castlevania game since then



You're missing out on some good stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

I got to the first boss on Ecclessia, or however you spell that shit, and I got killed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 6, 2008)

You lost to the one in the Monastery?

How?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 6, 2008)

He shot his web at me and I didn't dodge it.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm gonna watch the movie. I enjoyed Van Helsing and I think think could be interesting. I'm dying to see who will be playing Simon.


----------



## Masurao (Nov 10, 2008)

So are you ready for Judgment Goofy?


----------



## MS81 (Nov 10, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Fuck that movie.
> 
> Give me the animated trilogy of movies, please.



I would love it if my team from Vampire hunter D: Bloodlust do the animation.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh, no, I'm not ready for Judgment. Grant = zombie and Cornell = ...robotic wolf.

Oh, and some episode recaps of Nocturne of Recollection, the Japan radio drama. Taken from za Castlevania dungeon 

Episode 1: Vampire attacks a girl, prologue (story recap with dialogue from SotN), Lyudomil discussing Lisa with Alucard , Maria and Alucard talk; Maria leaves in a fluster and Alucard leaves with his Imp familiar.

Episode 2: Silyl and Alexis are looking for the Vampire and wondering what happened to Richter, Maria is in town looking for ingredients to make a treat for Alucard ; she gets a letter from Richter that talks about the vampire attacks and suspects Alucard of the deed; Silyl and Alexis run into Maria in the forest; they talk for awhile and then leave. Magnus appears and taunts Maria, accusing Alucard of killing the maidens; they fight, Maria gets caught in the incubus trap, but breaks free. Magnus flies away.

Episode 3: Maria tells Alucard about Magnus, and she has doubts about Alucard; Meanwhile, Silyl and Alexis are in the forest and they kill a werewolf with holy water; Richter was watching the fight, and doesn't think they're good vampire hunters. Meanwhile, Alucard and Maria are talking again about Magnus, and Alucard gives her contrary information. She runs off in a fluster and Alucard goes out as well. Lyudomil and Alucard talk in the forest and the topic of Lisa comes up again. Lyudomil leaves and then Magnus appears. He taunts them and uses black magic to choke Alucard and the Imp. He flies off, leaving Alucard all beat up.

Episode 4: Maria is out looking for Alucard and runs into Alexis and Silyl. They talk about this 'medicine' and are off to use it, but Maria stops them and the vial crashes on the floor, releasing black magic. Richter comes to the rescue as Maria passes out . Richter and Alucard talk, then Maria wakes up. Alucard leaves and has a quick discussion with Richter, and his imp familiar tells him a vampire is near..

Episode 5: Silyl meets up with Richter and says that Alexis has run off to fight Magnus; he runs off to help. Meanwhile, Alucard is in Magnus's lair. Alexis appears and confronts Alucard . Someone (either Lyudomil or Alucard) attacks Alexis. Lyudomil says some things that Alucard doesn't like. The Silyl appears and attacks with some holy water. Mangus shows up and it seems that Lyudomil might be aligned with Magnus now... The Imp gets attacked , and then Lyudomil beats up Silyl . Richter shows up and Alucard disappears into another room. Magnus taunts Alucard some. Then Lyudomil says something about Lisa and later on, Lyudomil seems to be morphing into some sort of monster. Magnus taunts, preparing for battle.

Episode 6: Richter fights some bats. Lyudomil continues to morph while Magnus taunts. Then Maria shows up but gets attacked by magic. Alucard goes to her aid, and Lyudomil gets attacked by Magnus. Meanwhile, Silyl is dying, with Alexis and Richter by his side. Silyl suddenly realizes something important and tells it to Richter in his dying breath, Richter then proceeds to attack Mangus with the Vampire Killer. Alcuard and Richter fight Magnus, who is now unfocused. He gets sliced by Alucard and then dissolves into dust or bats. Alucard talks with his dying friend, Lyudomil.


Oh, and Judgment has gotten a 7/10. That is 117 points higher than I imagined.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

I've decided to bump this, for a few reasons.

Here is the main theme for the slot-machine Castlevania game, which is FUCKING AWESOME. This alone warranted the bump.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey, wadda ya know....this thread is still here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 4, 2008)

It will always be here, like Dracula


----------



## Shy Link (Dec 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Also, I think it'd be cool to post a series of someone playing the first game ever for the franchise, Vampire Killer. Like Metal Gear, Castlevania also started on the MSX, and most people are more fond of the NES incarnations, which was a general improvement over the original game, unlike Metal Gear.



From my understanding, the NES game was released in September of '86, while the MSX one came out in October '86. This would make the NES Castlevania the first one in the series. These are Japanese release dates, of course. Vampire Killer was the first one released outside of Japan, though. The fact that they both had the same name in Japan only confuses things.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 5, 2008)

When I get OoE..this thread is getting spammed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

Well, I get that shit confused 

Most Castlevania fansites always mention Vampire Killer first, so I've always assumed it was the first.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 5, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, I get that shit confused.



You should be completely ashamed. The Belmonts look down upon you in shame, and you are the most informed Castlevania person here.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

I'm no perfect God, mah boi.

Besides, how many people here have played Vampire Killer? Even I haven't.

I've also never beaten Simon's Quest, but that's because I fucking hate the game.


----------



## Shy Link (Dec 5, 2008)

It's impossible to beat that game without a guide, anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 5, 2008)

That's the reason I never beat it. Sure, it makes sense that Dracula's curse has turned all of the villagers into lying assholes, but the games progress is not even hinting at all as to what you should be doing.

Simon's Quest is a lot like trying to avoid claymore mines in an empty, completely dark room. And no, you can't crawl under them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

I just got to the giant skeleton boss in OoE. This is sad; I've never played a Castlevania game so little. Damn you, Disgaea DS! DAMN YOU TO HELL! 

PS: he beat me twice so far.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 5, 2008)

CMX you play Disgaea too?...

anyway... has someone found all the Konami items (without looking at a FAQ or anything like that) in Order of Ecclesia?...

I found the Konami Man while striking randomly... but I still don't have a clue of where are the others...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2008)

I play all the games, baby! ALL THE GAMES!


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 6, 2008)

How many of the Konami items are there? I got Konami Man and Vic Viper just searching for villagers.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

I think most games holster the Konami Man, Vic Viper, and a crown.

I know OoE has a lot of hidden items, even against bosses. The only way to get medals is by beating bosses and taking no damage at all.

Even though this doesn't really seem to be spot on, I wanted to post a link from Sam Kennedy's blog. He compares the newly announced game, called Trine, to the desires of IGA wanting to make a game in that scope. He goes on to mention the two large rumors around the PS3/360 Castlevania starring Alucard, and mentions when he asked IGA about it, a smile ran across his face.

*Hope you like it *

Yeah..I know it's stupid to post it right after I summarized it, but fuck you! I am the goddamn Batman!


----------



## Hentai (Dec 7, 2008)

A Cstlevania for PS3/360 with Alucard would be godly.

I hope they will make the environment better than in the last two 3D Castlevanias.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm not sure if I want a 3D Castlevania again. The last 2 weren't that great but at the same time the metroidvania style is getting old. Thankfully OoE did it a bit differently. Quite the conundrum. I'll probably buy it regardless.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

I do agree, I'd like to see the series reinvent again.

I think the "best" 3D game was Legacy of Darkness, which technically had 3 stories in one.

I think the one with the best story was Curse of Darkness, which had a really great cast, except for Hector.

The main character should have been Trevor, as was initially planned.


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Lament of Innocence had potential... Storywise


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

That too, but it felt flat.

Maybe a game explaining how Mathias become Vlad Tepes Dracula would be better off. I only liked LoI for Walter.

Oh, and pretty much being the same ground Dawn of Sorrow takes place on. The reason Celia has a castle of monsters is because the castle was created over the remains of Walter's.

The title screen to DoS shows a screencap of Walter's castle from LoI to further confirm this ;3


----------



## Felix (Dec 7, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> That too, but it felt flat.
> 
> Maybe a game explaining how Mathias become Vlad Tepes Dracula would be better off. I only liked LoI for Walter.
> 
> ...



That is new information for me
Didn't know about that


----------



## Jimin (Dec 7, 2008)

Any chance they'll port Dracula X to PS2? I really want it mostly for SOTN though.


----------



## Akira (Dec 7, 2008)

Question for all the Castlevania fans here. Is Dracula X Chronicles worth buying on PSP?

I'm not very good at CV games as a whole but I liked OoE and PoR so I'm thinking of getting this one too.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 7, 2008)

Fenrir said:


> Question for all the Castlevania fans here. Is Dracula X Chronicles worth buying on PSP?
> 
> I'm not very good at CV games as a whole but I liked OoE and PoR so I'm thinking of getting this one too.



*FUCKING DO IT*

DXC is probably the best handheld Castlevania. Simply because it has an awesome remake of Rondo of Blood AND a enhanced version of Symphony of the Night.

If you can beat OoE, you can beat Rondo, which is one of the easier games in the series.

I donno if they'll port DXC to consoles though, otherwise they already would have done so.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 7, 2008)

what order would you guys rank the DS castlevania games?  I want to know which order I'd enjoy them most in


----------



## Masurao (Dec 7, 2008)

Kilowog said:


> what order would you guys rank the DS castlevania games?  I want to know which order I'd enjoy them most in



Well I haven't gotten the chance to buy OoE yet. But, generally from the reponses on it...it probably goes something like this for the DS games.

OoE>>>>DoS>>>>>>>>PoR

If you haven't already I highly recomment AoS for the GBA, or Dracula X for the PSP..as they are the higher tier portable Castlevania games IMO. Of course OoE is in there as well.

DoS wasn't a bad game. I enjoyed it, but compared to AoS, SotN, RoB, CotM, etc....it was fairly lacking. PoR was just average....


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 7, 2008)

Rondo was harder for me than OoE. Maybe it had to do with me playing it when I was younger but I remember Death being a bitch to kill.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Rondo was harder for me than OoE. Maybe it had to do with me playing it when I was younger but I remember Death being a bitch to kill.



Play with Maria then.

She's ALWAYS broken in the games shes playable.

<3 @ Death calling her a boy in the remake.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Dec 8, 2008)

I managed to get my hands on OoE about a month ago. I haven't had the time to play it much, but I'm starting to play it more often lately. Hella fun so far.


----------



## Akira (Dec 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> *FUCKING DO IT*
> 
> *DXC is probably the best handheld Castlevania*. Simply because it has an awesome remake of Rondo of Blood AND a enhanced version of Symphony of the Night.
> 
> ...



That'll do, I'm going hunting for it tommorow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2008)

OoE is hard.

There, I said it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

A good hard.

Not a cakewalk like DoS and PoR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2008)

Some of the bosses are frustrating though. There is just a pattern you have to go with and sometimes the pattern is overly frustrating. I don't know if I would consider that good or not...

I think the story stages are often harder than the bosses themselves though. Feels like old times.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes, and it seems to mold the old school with the more recent style.

Ridiculously linear stages are often packed with a number of overwhelming enemies that can take you out in number, and exploring stages have fewer in number, but greater in power.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 8, 2008)

I just a vid of LOi on Youtube. The script was OK, but the VAs just sound weird.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Sweet a challenging Castlevania. I look foward to hearing plenty of sexy death cries from Shanoa.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm more into her back, personally <3


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

What makes these bosses so hard? Is it their damage output or HP? I remeber people saying how hard FFIV DS was. It was no walk in the park, but it wasn't punishingly hard like some of the people put it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2008)

Bosses take a fucking beating before they fall, and you can die against most with a few well placed attacks from the boss.

A lot of them have an attack that will take at _least_ half of your HP away, if not more.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Hm..I see. I'm just gald there is another challenging Castlevania game. RoB was the only one that gave me a decent challenge. Some people make CotM out to be hard, but RoB was alot more challenging. 

I don't remeber much about Super Castlevania IV. I haven't beaten it yet, but it's still on my Wii. So I shall find out soon.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 8, 2008)

OoE is alot easier than Rondo, using Maria makes them about equal in difficulty.

CotM had alot of annoying parts, but I wouldn't really put it out to be hard.


----------



## Masurao (Dec 8, 2008)

Obligatory.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYTPWAavALg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Dec 8, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Play with Maria then.
> 
> She's ALWAYS broken in the games shes playable.
> 
> <3 @ Death calling her a boy in the remake.



I know, Maria is indeed broken which is why I disliked using her cause then the game is too easy. 

Speaking of Dracula X, I'm reminded of the SNES version now and I just feel like raging. Especially at the guy that decided to add *pits* to Dracula's fight. Horrible Castlevania too.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 10, 2008)

^^I completely forgot about the 3D fighter game. As expected, the English VAs sound weird. I can't believe they made Maria so boob obsessed.


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

I love Castlevania but Symphony of the night is one of my favorites.


----------



## Sasaki Kojirō (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a big Castlevania fan and I'm kind of thinking of getting Judgement...

Is it worth it or should I just wait for it to be 20$?


----------



## Mr Gold (Dec 14, 2008)

IMO its best to wait for the price drop you'll save more money that way. But if its a must have then go for it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2008)

For those hoping that Obata and his tainted failure with the series is done with Judgment, think again.

When Judgment is released in Japan, a manga series will also be released alongside it.

Fuck you, Obata.

In superior manga cases with the series, I'll post scans for Castlevania: Prelude to the Revenge, the manga set between Dracula's Curse and Curse of Darkness.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2008)

Continued:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Felix (Dec 20, 2008)

Whoa
That was actually great


----------



## Hentai (Dec 20, 2008)

One thing i never understood in Curse of Darkness...are hector and Isaac not Vampires?
Or humans? or what?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 20, 2008)

Humans who pursued the ways of evil, like Shaft and Barlowe. They were accepted by Dracula before his war against humanity for the death of Lisa.

They lost their last names when they gave up on humanity, hence why Issac is never referred to as Issac Laforeze.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 20, 2008)

Goofy Titan said:


> Humans who pursued the ways of evil, like Shaft and Barlowe. They were accepted by Dracula before his war against humanity for the death of Lisa.
> 
> They lost their last names when they gave up on humanity, hence why Issac is never referred to as Issac Laforeze.



and they obviously have demonic powers


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

While information is in a small rut, some screenshots have come out for Akumajo Dracula: The Arcade. And well...in my opinion, it sort of looks like it looks too good for the possibility of a Wii version, which was rumored when the game was first revealed (You use a LED stick to attack, ala Star Wars Arcade). I'd like to see if anybody disagrees with me on that.


*Spoiler*: __ 












Screenshots confirm that you can level up your weaponry, which sounds REALLY cool for an arcade FPS, if done right anyway.

The male character also has a really odd name on the character select screen...Vampyr Hunter Belmont.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2009)

^I think they have a machine for this game in an arcade near my house, I'll try it next time I go there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2009)

Really?

Don't get confused with the older Castlevania arcade game, called Haunted Castle. That game suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## Akira (Jan 16, 2009)

IIRC it was called Castlevania: The Arcade, but I'm not 100% certain. I'm gunna go check tommorow lol, this has intrigued me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Akira said:


> IIRC it was called Castlevania: The Arcade, but I'm not 100% certain. I'm gunna go check tommorow lol, this has intrigued me.



UPDATE PLZ.

I do know that they had a location test at least a few months ago there, because there's video of it.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttlQPC0abus[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

The arcade scene is a piece of shit in my area so I most likely will never play this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

Me too ;___________;


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 28, 2009)

Arcade games really shouldn't take that long to start.  Seems like an interesting game though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 28, 2009)

That stage seems like a training level


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

It didn't seem like it took that long but controls seemed a bit wonky. Like he was swinging and nothing was happening.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 28, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That stage seems like a training level



That seems even less arcade like, but I think there may have been some arcade games with a training level.  Usually games would just make the beginning portion simple for training purposes though.  

It looked really funny how he was flailing the whip while trying to attack death


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 28, 2009)

That was a nice rendition of Vampire Killer during that fight with Death though. That reminds me, part of me sort of wishes Michiru Yamane would do some mixes of Super Castlevania IV music in some later games especially from Stage 4.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 28, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> That was a nice rendition of Vampire Killer during that fight with Death though. That reminds me, part of me sort of wishes Michiru Yamane would do some mixes of Super Castlevania IV music in some later games especially from Stage 4.



Ahh super castlevania 4.  My favorite if not second favorite soundtrack and favorite game of the series.  I think my favorite songs were from stage 2 and stage 3-3.  I'd definitely like to see (hear) those songs remixed in later games.  Damn...stage 5 had kickass epic music too.  Come to think of it, I think the only song that I didn't like too much was stage 6, and it wasn't that bad either.  

Even if they were put in later games with their SNES synth forms, it'd still kick ass.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

Hmm..I always thought SCIV's music seemed more like ambiance and humble than compared to the other Castlevania's at that time. It seemed well..._slower_ in most of the games tempos when compared to other games released around the same time, which does help keep it apart.

A comparison, which is just bullshit to post music.

*Treasury Room [SCIV]*


----------



## MS81 (Jan 29, 2009)

god I hope that's not the game that's suppose to make it on home consoles???


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think it is. The PS3/360 game was announced at TGS, and this game was revealed a number of months before that. Add the fact that the arcade game lets you play either as a gun user or a whip user, and the PS3/360 game stars Alucard.

I was pondering something in order to get a discussion going on, but what are peoples favorite Dracula fights? I'll name some of the few I fondly enjoy.

Bloodlines - It seems I am a total sap for this game. This one has a little bit more variety than the usual fight, but that's not easily apparent. The first and third forms are Dracula, yet the third is Drolta, a witch who brought back the games "main" antagonist, Elizabeth Bartley. I thought that fighting someone other than Dracula in the final fight was cool, even if it was REALLY miniscule.

Dracula's Curse - I don't think I need to elaborate why this one is pretty awesome. You fight a sorcerer Dracula fight, then some odd head things, then a big monster thing. Fuck yeah.

Order of Ecclesia - I thought this fight was pretty cool, mainly in a story context. Dracula is just toying with Shanoa, hence why he stays in his normal form throughout the entire fight, and his own arrogance is pretty much his downfall. The fight also bolsters one of the best sprites for him EVER, as well as a very fitting voice, which is a first for the dub versions of him.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 29, 2009)

The best Castlevania was the one on the N64, with the giant skeleton boss.


----------



## Masurao (Jan 29, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I was pondering something in order to get a discussion going on, but what are peoples favorite Dracula fights?



My top 4 Dracula fights are probably:

1: RoB remake Dracula
2. CotM Dracula
3. OoE Dracula.(even though, once I got Judgment ring, and Death Ring I absolutely trashed him.)
4. SotN Dracula

All of those were pretty fuck win awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 29, 2009)

That arcarde game looks interesting. I'd play it if arcades existed here anymore.

My favorite Dracula fights? 

SotN Dracula - by virtue of it being the best game eva
Castlevania X on SNES - by virtue of my actually beating a pre-SotN Castlevania game
CotM Dracula - just cuz


----------



## Hentai (Jan 29, 2009)

I have played most Castlevania games, except some of some old ones and the N64 Games.

I have to say that *SotN* is the most impressing one.
*Order of Ecclesia* is very good too but i would prefer a giant Castle over that crappy little levels.
I enjoyed *Portrait of Ruin* very much.
*Dawn of sorrow* was awesome aswell but that seal System is annoying. the best part on this game was the julius mode where you could play Alucard 
*Aria of sorrow* was pretty nice aswell.
*Harmony of Dissonance* was cool, but i found it pretty hard with all the different locked doors and all the portals.
*Dracula X Chronicles* is a nice remake but wtf why does it have to be that fucking hard. I didnt enjoy it half as much as the original *Rondo of Blood*.
*Castlevania Chronicles for PSX* was pretty nice but *Super Castlevania IV* was the better version of it.
I liked *Circle of the Moon* pretty much.
*Lament of innocence* was pretty good in my opinion.
*Curse of Darkness* wasnt bad but more boring compared to LoI.
I dont remember the older ones i played.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 29, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> The best Castlevania was the one on the N64, with the giant skeleton boss.



Why you trollan? 

The N64 games are considered to be the start of the bad stigma for 3Dvanias. Of course speaking of stigmas, it seems pretty much all of the majorly mixed games among the fanbase have all been directed by Takeshi Takeda, who has had a directing role in Harmony of Dissonance, Lament of Innocence, and Curse of Darkness, all considered the worst Castlevania games under IGA's team. Takeda was behind almost all of the design choices that have been panned in those games, such as the recolored castle in HoD, to the flat, long corridors in the PS2 games.

IGA is often hung by fans when a game doesn't live to the hype of what he personally helped make with SotN. What people tend to not accept is the director of the game is the one who approves of all of the internal workings of the game, and IGA approves the concept. If there is anything IGA should be panned for, it's for allowing people to twiddle with the quality of the franchise, like letting eighting make a fighting game for the Wii starring Death Note characters.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 2, 2009)

The N64 games are bad, but they are fun to play at get togethers. Tie in a drinking game or something and it's solid 

Bloodlines Drac is my fav fight, gave me the most trouble for some reason too.


----------



## Vai (Feb 2, 2009)

My favourite was the one on Genesis where you could play as a guy with a Lance, his special attack looked like onions . 

It was also the only one that I played..


----------



## Jimin (Feb 2, 2009)

I played Super Castlevania IV. Simon's theme is great. The game was pretty hard. I really liked it though. I wish i played more old school CVs.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 4, 2009)

Vaipah said:


> My favourite was the one on Genesis where you could play as a guy with a Lance, his special attack looked like onions .
> 
> It was also the only one that I played..



That would be Bloodlines, and that would be a very good game to start with if you wanna get into the series 



King Lloyd said:


> I played Super Castlevania IV. Simon's theme is great. The game was pretty hard. I really liked it though. I wish i played more old school CVs.



Hello emulation


----------



## Zetta (Feb 4, 2009)

That's why I love my PSP. With all the emulation it has, it's like walking around with every pre-PS2 game in your pocket


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 5, 2009)

Buy me a PSP.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 5, 2009)

did anyone ever played the pc-engine version dracula x? I had the snes version but pc-engine was better version I heard.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 5, 2009)

The SNES version for all intents and purposes should just ceast to exist. That thing was an abomination to the PC Engine version. They did make the Dracula fight harder and by harder I mean cheap.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

I'll PC-Engine you. 

I tried downloading this Castlevania game on my blackberry and it was atrocious. I couldn't even move left and right!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The SNES version for all intents and purposes should just ceast to exist. That thing was an abomination to the PC Engine version. They did make the Dracula fight harder and by harder I mean cheap.



Lol pits.

*Akumajo Dracula: The Arcade trailer*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2-QGJT1YJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

You mean those pits aren't on the other version?

I hated those!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2009)

No Dracula fight outside of Dracula X had pits as the main obstacle of the room.

There were "pits" in Dracula's Curse, but that was because the platforms lift up and out of the ground, and you have to jump on them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2009)

How silly. I'll have to try the other one out later, I suppose.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 6, 2009)

Rondo is that other game, and it's good.

Something I would never use in the same term with Dracula X.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 9, 2009)

So, which of the old schools are worth playing. Ive played Super IV, SOTN, AOS, and POR. I found HOd and COTM boring though. I also played Dracula X.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 9, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> So, which of the old schools are worth playing. Ive played Super IV, SOTN, AOS, and POR. I found HOd and COTM boring though. I also played Dracula X.



Let's go with all of the good ones 

- Dracula's Curse [NES]
- Rondo of Blood [PC Engine/PSP]
- Bloodlines [Genesis]
- Belmont's Revenge [GB/GBC]
- Castlevania [NES]
- Chronicles [PS1]

That's pretty much the cream of the crop.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

I could never finish Bloodlines. The Genesis controls always felt sluggish to me and it showed in Bloodlines. They should remake that one.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, you all seem like huge Castlevania fans. My Castlevania knowledge is nothing compared to knowledge in this thread. Yea, I kind of just kissed up to everyone.


So, anyone ever play Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia? Any positive feedback? I haven't bought the game yet, but I was thinking of getting it.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Get it. It's one of the best Castlevanias to come out and unlike the previous DS entries, the difficulty is ramped up. It also mixes the old school straightforward levels and the metroidvania style. Shanoa's glyph ability is also pretty fun and interesting, especially since you can combo attacks.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Get it. It's one of the best Castlevanias to come out and unlike the previous DS entries, the difficulty is ramped up. It also mixes the old school straightforward levels and the metroidvania style. Shanoa's glyph ability is also pretty fun and interesting, especially since you can combo attacks.



Wait, do you advance in levels (RPG) or do you just advance in stages and fight bosses at the end of the stage?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

You level up but to be honest I had to check cause I seriously didn't notice heh.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> You level up but to be honest I had to check cause I seriously didn't notice heh.



Oh okay.

Well the game sounds good, I will get it for my birthday then. :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Capcom makes Castlevania right? Not sure, don't pay attention to all the small franchises.

I need to play Sotn, I hear its the best one.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Capcom makes Castlevania right? Not sure, don't pay attention to all the small franchises.
> 
> I need to play Sotn, I hear its the best one.



Konami makes Castlevania. And out of all the Castlevania games I've played, Sotn is probably the best one.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm interested now in the series, because a Wii fighting game is coming out.

With Death Note character designers.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Capcom makes Castlevania right? Not sure, don't pay attention to all the *small franchises.*
> 
> I need to play Sotn, I hear its the best one.



 
I can feel the aura of rage from Goofy. 

SotN is up there. If you play the original version, you get some epic VA despite how cheesy it is. PSP version lets you play as Maria so you get more replay value and it has new voices.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

I'll dl the psp one then. 

I just want to play it to know the characters in the Wii game.

It's a known fact that MG is there big one, the rest are there small ones.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 9, 2009)

I guess you're talking about Castlevania Judgement. The art direction in that game was disheartening and completely doesn't fit the Castlevania we've all known. The Wii game has characters from various Castlevanias so at best you'd only know about 4 of the characters. That game got some truly bad reviews.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah thats it, I noticed it already out now(looked it up), it wasn't at the store I went to.

Should of been watching the game more carefully, I guess I will order it. 

IGN gave it a decent score.


----------



## ExoSkel (Feb 9, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I guess you're talking about Castlevania Judgement. The art direction in that game was disheartening and completely doesn't fit the Castlevania we've all known. The Wii game has characters from various Castlevanias so at best you'd only know about 4 of the characters. That game got some truly bad reviews.



People actually bought that garbage? Man, I bet they were really desperate for a fighting game for Wii...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 9, 2009)

ExoSkel said:


> People actually bought that garbage? Man, I bet they were really desperate for a fighting game for Wii...



I buy every anime/series fighter I can get, there aren't enough of them.

I only have Bleach, Brawl, Guilty Gear, and Naruto NR for my Wii.

Edit:
Just saw Alucard's and Dracula's ultimates, pretty awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Capcom makes Castlevania right? Not sure, don't pay attention to all the small franchises.
> 
> I need to play Sotn, I hear its the best one.



Capcom? The fuck? 

Small franchise? A franchise that has sold 2 million less than Metal Gear [22 million versus around 20 million] and is one of Konami's top 5 selling franchises is not a "small franchise".



Xehanort said:


> I'm interested now in the series, because a Wii fighting game is coming out.
> 
> With Death Note character designers.



If you are honestly getting interested into the series thanks to one of the series worst installments ever, I'd really sit back and try to find a good game to give judgment [lol pun] to the series.

Going with SotN, AoS, Dracula's Curse, or Rondo of Blood would probably be the best bets.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Well it's not that I'm interested in the series itself, vampires, werewolfs, and goth stuff aren't my thing, but judgement looks like a decent fighter.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2009)

It's a very unbalanced, annoying fighting game, that barely captures the personalities and style of ANY of the characters presented in the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

So I don't really need to play the other games to enjoy it?

I like the Aeon character, what game is he from?


----------



## Masurao (Feb 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Going with SotN, AoS, Dracula's Curse, or Rondo of Blood, AND OoE would probably be the best bets.



Fixed.

You should never forget about the smexy tattooed back.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> Well it's not that I'm interested in the series itself, vampires, werewolfs, and goth stuff aren't my thing, but judgement looks like a decent fighter.


It is pretty nice actually...


Goofy Titan said:


> It's a very unbalanced, annoying fighting game, that barely captures the personalities and style of ANY of the characters presented in the game.


Well yeah some characters are crappy, but the important ones work well.


Xehanort said:


> So I don't really need to play the other games to enjoy it?
> 
> I like the Aeon character, what game is he from?


No you dont.

Aeon didnt appear in any other Game before but it seems he is a Time-Guardian like Saint Germain(Curse of Darkness). At the end of Aeons story it shines through that he works together with others.....so it was clear for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

So you enjoyed it as a Castlevania fan?

I notice fans are harsh on all the new Castlevania games.


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So you enjoyed it as a Castlevania fan?
> 
> I notice fans are harsh on all the new Castlevania games.



Yes i did.

I think the people that complain about it are just not open for anything new and to fixated on the original style.

I liked it, and you can have a nice time if you like BeatEmUps.


----------



## Felix (Feb 10, 2009)

Harsh on all new Castlevania games?

Order of Ecclasia was one of my favorites.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2009)

Xehanort said:


> So you enjoyed it as a Castlevania fan?
> 
> I notice fans are harsh on all the new Castlevania games.



People are very critical if the game seems very lazily put together, as the series is composed of usually top tier games for whatever platform a game comes out on. People hated the first two DS games for their "rushed" feeling, that all of the good material was taken from older games and what new there was wasn't that great. Order of Ecclesia changed that of course, but it still doesn't excuse the abomination that was Portrait of Ruin.

One of the main complaints about Judgment is that the characters look nothing like the characters they are based off of, and that is all thanks to the failure of Obata creating Death Note characters.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 10, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Capcom? The fuck?
> 
> Small franchise? A franchise that has sold 2 million less than Metal Gear [22 million versus around 20 million] and is one of Konami's top 5 selling franchises is not a "small franchise".
> 
> ...


----------



## Hentai (Feb 10, 2009)

Felix said:


> Harsh on all new Castlevania games?
> 
> Order of Ecclasia was one of my favorites.



I didnt say *new games*.
I meant new in form of new style.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 11, 2009)

me and my friend were talking about Team IGA making a next gen Castlevania. we think it should still be 2D with 3D backgrounds(ala' Viewtiful Joe) or just like SOTN with cel-shaded 2D model with Kojima herself has drawn.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 14, 2009)

I really wish they make a Castlevania between Leon and Trevor. So much unexplored territory.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2009)

Well, according to PORTRAITofRUIN [a known reliable leaker, one of of the early people to leak details on Brawl] that idea was being considered prior to the development of Dracula X Chronicles, as was the idea of there being two 1999 games; one starring Alucard for the DS, and one starring Julius for the PS2.

He's had a lot of ideas in his head, including making a game starring Quincy Morris, attempting to retcon the novel Dracula out of the continuity.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 15, 2009)

We most definitely need a Castlevania to cover Julius's adventure with sealing Dracula in the moon. Ever since it was mentioned in Aria of Sorrow, I figured it wouldn't be too far off before Konami decided to put it out.

Would be interesting to see what the Belmonts would be doing between Leon and Trevor considering Dracula didn't start his war till much later after Leon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2009)

Indeed, that's one of the things IGA wanted to start doing even during the GBA days.

He renamed the series from Akumajo Dracula to Castlevania in Japan, aiming to remove Dracula from the title, in order to focus on other events occurring in the Castlevania universe outside of combating him. Of course, Japanese fans hated the name change, and has since gone back to its original name.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 15, 2009)

^Well, its not really true Castlevania without Dracula. I also really want a 1999 Castlevania. It'll be freaking sweet. Julius, Alucard, and a bunch of other vampire hunters versus the entire army of Dracula. I think it should be an international game almost. Not just Dracula's castle, but like the whole world involved in it. Like Dracula's army all over the world.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2009)

I wouldn't mind a Castlevania game without Dracula in it if it means we get more awesomeness.


----------



## Stumpy (Feb 16, 2009)

Make a "next-gen" CV look like that, but in motion and I'll even buy it.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2009)

shit we could get a CV with just death and the dark magicians trying to revive Dracula.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

I think Death is tied to the castle though. 

We could see a return of Alucard as a villain though. Not sure how that would work, but it's one idea.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2009)

I donno, some theorize Death has ties to the stone Dracula eventually takes, or works for a higher being with ties to Chaos, Dracula's demonic source of power and the monster that reconstructs Castlevania.

Alucard as a villain would be silly, as he has openly opposed the views his father has with humanity at large.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2009)

Silly, sure. Maybe you could play as an evil entity trying to revive Dracula and he is one of the people standing in your way (along with some Belmont(s) and other familiar good guys). 

Mix it up a bit. They might have to change the name to "Shitvania"


----------



## Hentai (Feb 18, 2009)

Castlevania is a bit different from other Stories.
Here not the Devil is the opposite of God, but Dracula.
He is the ultimate Evil.

Death works for Dracula most likely for Power reasons....so whoever is the strongest Evil is his Master.
Since Dracula cant really die he stays the strongest Evil.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno, some theorize Death has ties to the stone Dracula eventually takes, or works for a higher being with ties to Chaos, Dracula's demonic source of power and the monster that reconstructs Castlevania.
> 
> Alucard as a villain would be silly, as he has openly opposed the views his father has with humanity at large.



The ending to Dawn of Sorrow sorta hints that Alucard may become the ultimate evil and take over for Dracula. The possibility is there for sure.


----------



## Captain Snow (Feb 19, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> The ending to Dawn of Sorrow sorta hints that Alucard may become the ultimate evil and take over for Dracula. The possibility is there for sure.



I totally forgot about that, not that you mention it. Alucard becoming the new Dark Lord...that'd be weird.

Though I was just watching over the cutscenes in Curse of Darkness, and Saint Germain really does creep me out in a way. At the end of the game, when Germain talks you to about the final battle and whether it finishes everything or instead creates something new, do you think he was referring to the reincarnation of Dracula, as in the new Dark Lord? That's what I'm thinking. 

Ah yes, and a game featured in 1999 about the total destruction of Dracula would be quite a game. As for the next gen game, looks interesting. I'm guessing Alucard is the main character since that's probably him in the trailer?


----------



## MS81 (Feb 19, 2009)

King Lloyd said:


> I really wish they make a Castlevania between Leon and Trevor. So much unexplored territory.



or more about Trevor, he was bad ass!!!!

Leon was cool but a fruit.

I think it would be cool as well for a no name Belmont turning evil(into a vampire).


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2009)

Soleiyu Belmont was a bad guy, though he was being controlled directly by Dracula.


----------



## Captain Snow (Mar 5, 2009)

I just got Castlevania Order of Ecclesia, and it's really good. It's really really tough, much more harder than the other DS games. I'm up to the third boss, the big crab. 

And those creepy floating heads...I think they're called Evil Force or something? I hate those things.


----------



## Jimin (Mar 6, 2009)

^How long is OoE? Is there an additional quest?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I beat it initially at around 12 hours, but I aimed to do all of the villagers quests.

Otherwise you can beat it in around 7, I think.

Donno if I posted it here but, here's the trailer to Akumajo Dracula: The Arcade


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

That arcade game looks pretty fun. I know it'll never come out here or anything though.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure if it was Castlevania DDR though we'd get it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

Would the little foot pads be skulls, or maybe bats?


----------



## snoph (Mar 6, 2009)

and every successful arrow hit would make your character move forward and use the whip?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2009)

At least it would have some awesome Castlevania music. More than I can say for other DDR games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

Wasn't some Castlevania music in some of the Beatmania games?

We may get Arcade, but probably not in a huge release. Europe seems to be getting the game, and the series is most popular in the States..so yeah.

Oh, I feel sorry for some of you Europeans. You guys got OoE almost a full month ago. Why it took so long from the initially-planned date of Halloween is beyond me.

Maybe you Europeans have a legitimate fear of Dracula


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 8, 2009)

Bloody Tears remix was in Beatmania IIDX 13. That's the only one that I can think of that made it into that rhythm game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

The main theme to Haunted Castle was also in one of the games.


----------



## D1am0nds (Mar 8, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Bloody Tears remix was in Beatmania IIDX 13. That's the only one that I can think of that made it into that rhythm game.



oh...................


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

D1am0nds said:


> oh...................



What a striking post..


----------



## Jimin (Mar 8, 2009)

The arcade games are probably one of those point and shoots though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 8, 2009)

It's a...point and waggle, actually.

Think like Super Mario Galaxy, where you aim with the Wiimote, press a button to shoot an item (in SMG's case it's a star bit) and waggle to attack, though for Arcade a more precise slash is needed.

Outside of the graphics, nearly everything else would work well on the Wii, if the game was ever ported to consoles.

I also don't see why not, considering arcade cabinets aren't that popular anymore, and the series is most popular in North America, where arcades are pretty much dead as rotten wood, outside of MAME and Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

That arcade game looks  100000x better than the fighting game.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2009)

Jotun said:


> That arcade game looks  100000x better than the fighting game.



just wished they decide to make the fighting game on 360/PS3 while this would be on Wii.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

Or it could have been named Castlevania Judgement and replaced it altogether


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 9, 2009)

The game would have probably done worse on the PS3/360.

The Wii has at least enough devoid gamers that buy shit that will sell well.


----------



## MS81 (Mar 9, 2009)

C'mon a fighting game on next gen system?

you guys r only saying that b'cus u play it with wii controls.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 9, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> The game would have probably done worse on the PS3/360.
> 
> The Wii has at least enough devoid gamers that buy shit that will sell well.



This. If I had a Wii, I'd probably would have bought it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2009)

Well, after getting interested in Serio's Simon's Quest hack (Really, all it does is take out the black-haired rendition of Simon for the current canon version, the red haired Simon) I've felt more of an interest in actually playing Simon's Quest, which is probably the only game in the canon I've never beaten.

I could ignore the idiotic lying villagers, because that could loosely be explained due to the curse Dracula has placed on the land after his death. What cannot be explained, even to this day, are all of the obscure design choices that harm the experience even further.

For starters, I don't even understand the point of a leveling up system if you can only level up 6 times, and the entire section of an area you leveled up in locks out from gaining any experience after you leveled up once. What that boils down to is you have to grind in every mansion to level up, and you can't stay in one area to grind. It's sometimes hard to figure out what mansion you went into already to level up, as they all seem to be the same, and that's due to hardware limitations.

I think the furthest I've ever gotten in the game is right after the second mansion. And I'm trying to do this without a guide...so I expect failure to clearly fall on my lips.

And just to showcase the "superior" hack because Simon actually looks cool, here's some comparison shots.

Current Simon:


Old Simon:


I don't think I can post the hack, as the main download is the edited ROM image itself, not an ips patch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 13, 2009)

^

I´ll take it that you´re probably quite the Castlevania expert Goofy Titan, if not for the fact that you have a set of the gayest character in the franchise.

A question here, how do you open Dracula´s room in Harmony of Dissonance? I´ve made my personal choice of beating my Castlevania games without guides (Except to get the good endings, although i´ve beaten some withuot) but it´s come to a point of so much fucking frustration of not knowing what to do, especiallywhen i´m a room away from Dracula.

The game is pure Castlevania gold though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2009)

Issac is fucking amazing, man <3333333

Well, if I recall right...you need all 5 remains of Dracula: Eye, Rib, Nail, Heart, and Ring. Which are actually very well hidden outside of using guides.

You also need to enter from Castle B if you want the best ending.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2009)

Some fanciful Arcade details:

- The game crosses over with the Rondo-slot machine game, so that may hamper the idea of there being a Wii port. It seems to just be unlocking music in both games o__o
- The game follows in vein with other arcade games and some Castlevania games: branching paths. You go at least through 4 stages in the game, but there are actually 8 different stages within those 4, due to the different paths you take.

For example:
Stage 1: Ruins [Boss: Death]
Stage 2: Castle [Boss: White Dragon]
Stage 2': Palace [Boss: Dullahan]
Stage 3: Underground Waterway [Boss: Water Dragon]
Stage 3': Underground [Boss: Minotaur]
Stage 3'': Lowest Floor [Boss: White Dragon]
Stage 4: Rampart [Boss: Werewolf]
Stage 4': Lookout Tower [Boss: Harpy]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2009)

Too bad i´ll never touch that arcade game, i saw some gameplay videos in gametrailers and the game looked pretty sweet. They should port that to the Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2009)

That's what I hope happens. It looks like it has a fairly large budget too, especially in a market (Japan) that Castlevania now does the worst in, due to action games losing interest there.

Here's to hoping that Konami surprises us next week with a Wii port in the works.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 3, 2009)

What Konami needs to do is have Kojima do something awesome again


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's what I hope happens. It looks like it has a fairly large budget too, especially in a market (Japan) *that Castlevania now does the worst in*, due to action games losing interest there.
> 
> Here's to hoping that Konami surprises us next week with a Wii port in the works.



There?s a fact that will pratically ensure this particular Castlevania?s sucess in japan.

Arcades are the shit back in Moonland. Especially Rail shooters.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 3, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What Konami needs to do is have Kojima do something awesome again



I agree, Ayami *Kojima* needs to make more awesome characters for the 'vania.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 3, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> What Konami needs to do is have Kojima do something awesome again



More off topic Kojima bullshit?

Yay!


----------



## MS81 (Apr 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> More off topic Kojima bullshit?
> 
> Yay!



but I wouldn't mind a castlevania game using MGS4 engine ya know.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2009)

Little bit of a bump for the potential of Konami's Gamers Night having some CV info, as most think at the very least the PS3/360 game will be a large highlight of the show.

In the meantime, one of the games planned for the show (I think...) was leaked, and it was a Castlevania game.

So what is it? Another useless, stupid project that should have never gone through.

I present to you...*Castlevania: Dawn of Sorrow*....on cellphones

WHAT THE FUCK? The game's already ON a mobile device...


----------



## Stumpy (Apr 9, 2009)

Wait that might mean they get the better version... They can't be forced to draw seals on shitty cell phones 

Wait I'll actually be able to play this piece of shit too.  I only hope it can live up to the excellence that was God of War mobile.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2009)

They also did a mobile version of Aria of Sorrow...compare the quality.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 10, 2009)

Do you have any sales figures on cellphone games in japan? It must be good if so many top series are venturing into that territory otherwise, "What the shit Konami/SE?!"


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2009)

Just played a crap load of Castlevania: Judgement recently.

I could say that the game is so bad, it´s good but that´s probably because i´m incredibly biased for loving this franchise.

The budget was probably minuscule, the character interactions in the story mode are as fluid as Speed Racer face shots and that´s almost a compliment.

I guess the game is a no-brainer, despite the fact that the game thinks itself to be something more, pretty much everything that this game has is a bad decision for a fighting game, an all out button smasher with a full array of simplistic moves, full 3D environments, simplistic mechanics to pull a super move, a simplistic way to pull a power move, 20 second long power moves....nothing about this really breaks the game but it will kill the enjoyment of the game very fast.

That and the art is absolutely terrible, what the fuck was the Death Note guy thinking when he drew those fucking things. Death is a fucking cyborg with a laser Scythe.

I did linked the DS to the game and used Shanoa right away, the best of the very few decent looking characters of the game

Props for IGA for trying to make something different but really, fighting game aren´t your thing; Now go make Symphony of the Night 2 awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, it seems to be so.

The ONLY small positive about the game is it actually helps elaborate some canonical things.

- Maria is an adopted Belmont
- Eric's weapon was really crafted by Alucard
- Aeon is a part of that chronomage unit with Saint Germain
- Grant was busy helping rebuild Wallachia/Valachia after the events of Dracula's Curse, and it's elaborated subtlety as to why he isn't with Trevor in Curse of Darkness.
- Galamoth was the ancient deity Dracula obtained an army and most of his powers prior to Dracula's Curse, in order to fight the humans outside of his basic vampire powers. This is hinted at the fact that Galamoth also posses a reaper, and wants to eradicate Dracula, maybe for revenge.



Amanomurakumo said:


> Do you have any sales figures on cellphone games in japan? It must be good if so many top series are venturing into that territory otherwise, "What the shit Konami/SE?!"



I honestly have no effing clue, dude...

These aren't even worthwhile projects on the cellphones, anyway.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree, IGA is actually doing a good job with the timeline and making stuff consistent.



> - Maria is an adopted Belmont



Nothing groundbreaking but it does clear why the hell she was a magician.



> - Eric's weapon was really crafted by Alucard



Was there any confirmation of that? 

I thought it was said that Alucard gave Eric the weapon named after him but not really crafted it.



> - Aeon is a part of that chronomage unit with Saint Germain



That was actually pretty cool, despite the white gayness of Aeon, i?m not usually into time traveling plotlines but i?m not seeing Castlevania dewelve much in that aspect, so i?d like to see more of this Chronomage unit.



> - Grant was busy helping rebuild Wallachia/Valachia after the events of Dracula's Curse, and it's elaborated subtlety as to why he isn't with Trevor in Curse of Darkness.



Simple but clears that particular plothole, liked it too.



> - Galamoth was the ancient deity Dracula obtained an army and most of his powers prior to Dracula's Curse, in order to fight the humans outside of basic human powers. This is hinted at the fact that Galamoth also posses a reaper, and wants to eradicate Dracula, maybe for revenge.



Each time Galamoth appears in a Castlevania game, he seems to be incredibly powerful and just as ambitious, i wouldn?t be surprised if there?s a game premise about some epic battle between Galamoth and Dracula.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 11, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Was there any confirmation of that?
> 
> I thought it was said that Alucard gave Eric the weapon named after him but not really crafted it.



Alucard talks about how the spear was given to the Lecarde family to support the Morris family using the Vampire Killer. It was made by Alucard to probably help support the Morris family, considering the Saturn version isn't canon with it's appearance of the spear.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 12, 2009)

no one thinks that IGA should make the next-gen 2.5D?


----------



## Hentai (Apr 12, 2009)

MS81 said:


> no one thinks that IGA should make the next-gen 2.5D?



A 2,5 D  of Symphony of the Night would be most awesome.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Apr 12, 2009)

I´m counting on that actually, even though IGA has been learning his mistakes with each of his 3D games but SotN is by far the most praised game of the Castlevania franchise, i´m betting for a 2.5D game especially since the ones that went that path are doing well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 12, 2009)

Oh, people do. The problem is he (and Konami) feel that games in that style would end in such a minuscule market that the game would be a bomb, though IGA wants to simply make a 2D game on consoles.

They tried that style with Dracula X Chronicles, and it only hit that mark in North America.

There were rumors that the PS3/360 game would either be 2.5D ala DXC or the PSN game Trine, or it'd be 3D in the scope of Zelda. More than likely, IGA will lean toward the latter, for a bigger chance of success.

It's also going to have to compete with Bayonetta and God of War III, so it needs to really nail it out of the park. Maybe Konami will actually give him a budget to make it happen, but looking at nearly every Castlevania game since SotN, you could smell the ooze that each and every project was constrained via budget.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2009)

hey goofy , from wich castelvania is your sig?
dont tell me its simon's quest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, it's just Trevor and Sypha, so it's Dracula's Curse ;3

There's no good art of Simon's Quest, anyway.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 13, 2009)

lol Simon's Quest 

This thread is still alive?


----------



## Felix (Apr 13, 2009)

Castlevania lives forevermore


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2009)

A shitty cellphone game? Where's my next DS CV title?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 13, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> lol Simon's Quest
> 
> This thread is still alive?



What's wrong with Simon's Quest? The only thing against it is they copy-paste locations, the townsvillagers dialogs [which can actually be excused, given the context of it all] and the poorly explained crystals, with the crystals being my big issue. The game doesn't tell you what they do.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 14, 2009)

we should make a petition for Team IGA to produce a 2.5D Castlevania.


----------



## Jon Snow (Apr 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What's wrong with Simon's Quest? The only thing against it is they copy-paste locations, the townsvillagers dialogs [which can actually be excused, given the context of it all] and the poorly explained crystals, with the crystals being my big issue. The game doesn't tell you what they do.



http://www.ygscn.net


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 14, 2009)

Gee look, a guy who does comical game reviews 

Thanks to him, people think the game is just utter shit, when it isn't. It's just a somewhat confusing game, for the reasons I mentioned already.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 14, 2009)

What's that other Konami game coming out? The one with the big dude and the sword whip?


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 15, 2009)

OH! You have played simons QUEST?! You are really fearless then!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehe, again, it's not so bad. It's actually really cool when you notice a lot of the elements in games from SotN on, like breakable walls, items, and the like.

The most complex thing to the game is the crystals and what they do, as the game has ZERO aid on how to use them. Outside of that the game is actually laughably easy to follow.



Jotun said:


> What's that other Konami game coming out? The one with the big dude and the sword whip?



You mean Arcade?


----------



## Jotun (Apr 15, 2009)

Nono, it was a new series by Konami. It''s basically an action 3D castlevania without the name lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh, Lord of Shadows?

There's been no word for ages, really.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Oh, Lord of Shadows?
> 
> There's been no word for ages, really.



I never heard of that.m


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 29, 2009)

I come bearing news. But, as usual lately, it's not even big news. Once again, another fucking spin-off project.

This time it's a novel, actually. Demon Castle Dracula: Ricordanza of the God's Abyss is a novel set during the year 2037, so it's a sequel to DoS. IGA has actually supervised the project, so like Nocturne of Recollection, it has potential enough to be canon. Like Nocturne of Recollection, I doubt the material is going to be translated by anybody at all.

Characters in the novel include (Taken from Mr. P's Castlevania site):
*Curtis Lang:*
Julius Belmont's apprentice and a vampire hunter who belongs to the Church. He commands the Holy Whip.

*Michelle Danasty:*
A vampire hunter and Curtis' mate. She is very likely a descendant of Grant Danasty. She wields the Bowgun and silver arrows.

*Orlock:*
The Lord of a castle. He attempts to conquer forces both "human" and "chaos."

*Death:*
He fights to kill the betrayer Orlock.

*Julius Belmont:*
A vampire hunter and Belmont descendant who sealed away Dracula in 1999.

*Yoko Belnades:*
Another in a long line of witches join the Church. Her family has close ties to the Belmonts.

*Hammer:*
A former military man and current arms dealer. He assists those in need.

*Soma Cruz:*
A young man born with powers one in the same with Dracula. He currently hosts the Dark Lord powers. He makes a cameo.

*Mina Hakuba:*
The daughter of the Hakuba Shrine's caretaker. She is a close friend of Soma Cruz. She, too, makes a cameo.

*Graham's Believers:*
After the founder of their religion, Graham Jones, died, they kept alive his religious teachings. They swear fidelity to Orlock.

Oh, and a third character was announced for Akumajo Dracula: Arcade, with a generic name like the rest of the cast. Vampire Hunter, Lady Gunner, and now Little Witch, all of which are rather self-explanatory characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 1, 2009)

A novel, huh? Do not want.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 9, 2009)

I come bearing more gossip and garlic, vampire hunters 

The first has to do with the PS3/360 Castlevania game starring Alucard. There are random rumors that one of the upcoming issues of Famitsu will reveal details on the game, and the fact it's a 2D game. I for one think this claim is bollocks simply from the source, as it is NOT PORTRAITofRUIN, who has pretty much vanished since she leaked details about Super Smash Bros Brawl, as she later made a post on the Order of Ecclesia board claiming Konami of America figured out who she was and "punished" her. I'm assuming she was fired, as no details for any Castlevania game have been leaked from her, despite all of these spin-offs spawning bi-monthly. At the very least, I firmly believe we will hear something about it at E3. If we don't then that means Konami has finally stopped giving IGA deadlines that ruin the 3D games.

Even then, I think the ONLY way this rumor would have any merit at all is if it was one of Konami's ReBirth games for WiiWare. For those not in the know, the ReBirth series is composed of franchises from Konami, and they release a retro game from a specific series, hence the ReBirth. The released Gradius ReBirth a few months ago and just announced a Contra ReBirth. IGA has expressed his views on making a retro game some time ago, and if there was ever going to be a new retro game it'd probably be a ReBirth game, even though I think the series is too frequent with releases to really warrant a retro game.

In more concrete news, the spinoff slot machine game Castlevania Pachislot is actually getting a soundtrack release next month. I'm not surprised even though I think the "game" shouldn't exist, as the music samples on the site sound pretty good, as well as the "main" theme, which I've linked in here before. But to bump it ;3


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 9, 2009)

^^ That's some hella nice sprite work for sure. If only Konami would stop reusing so many sprites from SotN. I was thankful OoE actually had new enemies even though it wasn't that much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2009)

Obligatory bump, considering the current news.



It seems the once-assumed Castlevania clone, Lords of Shadow, seems to have been picked up and embraced by Konami. Not only is Hideo Kojima producing the game, but this recent leak confirms the game has been approved by IGA to be a game set in the Castlevania universe.

So, if IGA is making progress with the game starring Alucard, there will be two Castlevania games spoken about tomorrow, at Konami's conference.

It certainly is quite intriguing, to see Kojima produce a game that seems so foreign to Castlevania. No nanomachines for my demons wanting revenge, thanks.


----------



## Smithee Ace Pilot (Jun 2, 2009)

Hmm, that is cool stuff, I'd say.

I'm a big CV fan, and have been working towards beating CV1 for a while now. I'm thinking about throwing the regular practice away and just trying and retrying 'til I beat Dracula. I can make it up to stage 5, but damn if it isn't hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

It also seems that Castlevania: Bloodlines is heading to the psp. Either it's some download game from PSN, or it's another remake title.

Still waitin' for Konami's event to confirm this Lords of Shadow mystery.


EDIT: It seems someone got Castlevania Bloodlines confused with the Assassin's Creed game for the PSP, which also has the name Bloodlines as it's subtitle.

There is no Bloodlines game for PSP, sadly.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Indeed, the Sony E3 presentation is over and we got nothing

Is Konami at the E3 or were they stopped due the Swine flu?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2009)

I think their event is on Wednesday, which is what the hold up is all about.

It's after Square-Enix's, at the very least.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2009)

Then we still have a full day full of good news upon us...
I hope


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

A new Castlevania on the 360? 

Now I gotta get me an XBOX!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

Obligatory bump, confirming Hideo Kojima as producer of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow.

Maybe finally we will have a great 3D all around.

But it does beg the question...what's happened with IGA's Alucard game?

This is Lords of Shadow as it was once known as. It seems Gabriel and the rest of the elements from the originating game are still there. This is the old trailer, btw.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

New site, now with screenshots and a trailer.

Reuters


Wow...I must say..this is the first time a 3D Castlevania has had AAA graphics. It really doesn't tend to rely on the current canon (No Belmonts, Tepes, Renards, Morrises, Dracula, etc), so it's either a game between Lament of Innocence and Dracula's Curse, or pre-Lament.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2009)

Only thing I hope is that Kojima does not had 100 hours of movies into this game. I also hope he keeps it different than a DMC title. Can Castlevania be good in 3d? Who knows but I still hope that creepy /erry Castlevania is still in touch.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2009)

They already had a good 3d Castlevania game on the PS2.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Only thing I hope is that Kojima does not had 100 hours of movies into this game. I also hope he keeps it different than a DMC title. Can Castlevania be good in 3d? Who knows but I still hope that creepy /erry Castlevania is still in touch.



Look at the trailer and tell me if you think it still has that vibe.

My major complaint is it doesn't ruin with anything that seems to be Castlevania, and that INCLUDES Castlevania itself.

They didn't show the demonic castle at all, outside of some castle in the mountains.


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

Castlevania without Dracula? No Belmonts? Nothing?

Where does this all fit into canon? I'd rather have them keep with Lords of Shadow only instead of Castlevania name


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 3, 2009)

The music and English voice acting is pretty good. Ya it keeps that feel. Has DMC fighting elements in with Castlevania background to it.  I will probably get this. However, I do agree that it does feel out of place in terms of the series. I wonder how IGA feels about this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> Castlevania without Dracula? No Belmonts? Nothing?
> 
> Where does this all fit into canon? I'd rather have them keep with Lords of Shadow only instead of Castlevania name



Who knows, maybe there are references and ties. But so far, it looks like the Van Helsing game actually has bigger ties with Castlevania than Lords of Shadow.

The game actually mentions the Belmonts at one point.


----------



## Felix (Jun 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Who knows, maybe there are references and ties. But so far, it looks like the Van Helsing game actually has bigger ties with Castlevania than Lords of Shadow.
> 
> The game actually mentions the Belmonts at one point.



This is what we get when they get Iga away from overseeing the project 

Where is my Arikardo game


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

Felix said:


> This is what we get when they get Iga away from overseeing the project
> 
> Where is my Arikardo game



I hope it's still being made..but given IGA's lackluster record with 3D games, I wouldn't hold any deep breathes here.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 3, 2009)

Castlevania is great hands. Kojima won't disappoint.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> New site, now with screenshots and a trailer.
> 
> Mos Def - The Ecstatic
> 
> ...



Goofy, I just fapped to the vid and Im about to do it again.

I hope you did.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 3, 2009)

A completely new Castlevania game. I love it. Day One Purchase.

Its probably going to be POST-1999 somehow.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

I donno. The producer of this game isn't IGA, and he's said to "forget everything you know" about the franchise.

As long as it doesn't make some huge fucking loophole, like Gabriel being a Belmont and fighting Dracula before Trevor, I don't mind.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 3, 2009)

Regardless if it sticks to canon, I'm definitely picking this game up.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 3, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> I donno. The producer of this game isn't IGA, and he's said to "forget everything you know" about the franchise.
> 
> As long as it doesn't make some huge fucking loophole, like Gabriel being a Belmont and fighting Dracula before Trevor, I don't mind.



yup maybe he should be like richter's dad or something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2009)

Some interesting narrative for the game...I guess you'd call it backstory?

_There is a shadow, it lies within us all
It consumes us: it devours us
We cannot escape it. Lest we destroy ourselves
This shadow makes us who we are. It is we who are the monsters
Join me: Together, leucothea, we can turn this world to darkness
But I can't! This world needs me, and it needs you too
The shadow dissipates…
The silence sets in…
And a never adventure begins.
Will the mask of darkness conquer?
Or will light shine through at last? _

It seems as if the mask is of something with evil involved, obviously, but I wonder...could the mask be used to bring back Dracula? Like how Dracula was kept in a vessel in OoE, could the mask be used as a trigger for Dracula to be brought back from the dead?


----------



## The Boss (Jun 3, 2009)

I want Lord of Shadows.


----------



## Gene (Jun 3, 2009)

Trailer was full of awesome sauce. I'll be keeping my eye on this game.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 3, 2009)

A sunny castlevania game? <_<

The game looks really nice, but I think I was feeling better when it wasn't a castlevania.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

I'z decided to make a post here, so brr. Be warned, some of the images are huge, so....yeah 

*Characters:*

*Gabriel:* (Voiced by Robert Carlyle)
The main protagonist. He sets out in order to find a way to bring his wife, Marie, back from the dead.


*Claudia:* (Voiced by Natasha McElhone)
An unknown woman thus far. Probably a woman who aids him on his journey as the usual salesman.


*Zobek:* (Voiced by Jason Issacs)
Nothing's known at all about him, outside of him leading Gabriel on about finding the mask. He's probably a close friend/mentor to Gabriel.


And here's an old Konami PR statement about the game, which should still apply for the most part.



> Konami Digital Entertainment GmbH has used Europe’s leading video game event, the annual Games Convention in Leipzig, to unveil a landmark new title for PLAYSTATION®3 and Xbox 360 from its European Product Planning department entitled Lords of Shadow, which is due for release in 2010.
> 
> Developed by Madrid-based Mercury Steam, Lords of Shadow is a stunning new action-adventure IP, boasting an incredible level of visual detail and far-ranging gameplay. Set in Southern Europe during the middle ages, Lords of Shadow has beautifully-realised locales that play host to an epic battle between good and evil. This is a story of one man’s journey to discover the true meaning of sacrifice amidst murder and betrayal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Id (Jun 4, 2009)

Konami and Kojima working side by side to make a Castlevania game?


First Day Purchase


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2009)

A Castlevania with Patrick Stewart?!

Damn, that´s freaking surreal, the voice acting was superb.

But my main grip with the game?

Looks like Gabriel forgot his Vampire Whip and stole one Kratos´s Blade of Chaos, overall the game didn´t felt...Castlevania-y". Who the hell is Gabriel anyway?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, I think Gabriel's weapon is probably the highlight of a game that didn't start out as a Castlevania game.

The Combat Cross is pretty much Blades of Chaos + Elemental attributes + Vampire Killer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2009)

So far, i´ve only getting a Blade of Chaos Vibe from it, not a Vampire Killer one.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 4, 2009)

I saw him do the neutral whip spin with it >_>


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So far, i?ve only getting a Blade of Chaos Vibe from it, not a Vampire Killer one.



It does have whip attributes though, and it DOES apparently have a chain whip within the big thing that has a claw at the tip, which is how you grapple onto things and enemies.

So, it's Blades of Chaos + Elemental attributes + Vampire Killer + Hookshot 

You probably unlock powers for the Combat Cross as you progress, sorta like how you got new combos in Lament of Innocence.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 4, 2009)

Sounds weird. I hope it has good gameplay and isn't just a shitty God of War/DMC clone.


----------



## The Boss (Jun 4, 2009)

Anything with Kojima's name on it.. Im buying.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

And we have the prologue, which seems to be a better labeling of the games storyline.

_The Earth’s alliance with the Heavens has been threatened by a dark and malevolent force – the mysterious Lords of Shadow – darkness reigns the world. Across this shattered land, the souls of the dead wander unable to find peace, whilst creatures of evil roam free wreaking chaos and death upon the living.

Gabriel is a member of the Brotherhood of Light, an elite group of holy knights who protect and defend the innocent against the supernatural. His beloved wife was brutally murdered by the evil forces of darkness and her soul trapped for eternity. Neither living nor dead she realises the horrific truth of what is at stake and guides Gabriel to his destiny – and hopefully salvation for the world… but at what cost? 

Thus, Gabriel must travel the destroyed world, defeating the evil tyrants in order to use their powers to bring balance back to the world. Armed with the versatile Combat Cross - the world's last hope must encounter the three factions of the Lords of Shadow and end their unholy rule._

Yeah, if this game fits in with the canon, this clearly has to be post-Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

Alternate timeline,
*Spoiler*: __ 



Soma chose Dracula ending.


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

Wait what?
You guys are saying this comes after Dawn of Sorrow?
But...

It doesn't even look like Modern times/Future


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

Well, the story talks about it being the end of days, and really tends to imply that Gabriel is the last hope.

The best explanation to a lack of Belmonts, Renards, Lecards, Morrises, Alucard, Soma, Shanoa, and every little group of characters therein would probably be to say it's set either before every single one of those games, or after.

It would also fit in with the common Castlevania references to Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2009)

So it´s safe to assume this is a Castlevania but with just the Whip to connect it with the franchise.

Why does that sounds incredibly lame to me?


----------



## Felix (Jun 4, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Well, the story talks about it being the end of days, and really tends to imply that Gabriel is the last hope.
> 
> The best explanation to a lack of Belmonts, Renards, Lecards, Morrises, Alucard, Soma, Shanoa, and every little group of characters therein would probably be to say it's set either before every single one of those games, or after.*
> 
> It would also fit in with the common Castlevania references to Vampire Hunter D.



I know it won't happen, but if we do get a Dracula, it would be extremely cool and fanservice if it was Soma


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 4, 2009)

Perhaps its just an alternate-universe castlevania, which dosnt directly tie into canon.

Or it could merely be a game that was "close enough" to castlevania style play and story, that they merely tweaked it a bit to justify callling it castlevania.

Ive been playing castlevania since the nes, so a good part of me HOPES this isnt just a crappy re-labeling of a diff game with a whip thrown in to call it castlevania, but i have to admit from what ive seen the game looks good, regardless.

If i get a ps3 (mainly a pc gamer) i'll PROBABLY get this when it comes out. Im also wanting to play dante's inferno, so having 2 games already choosen will prob nudge me into buying one


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

Felix said:


> Wait what?
> You guys are saying this comes after Dawn of Sorrow?
> But...
> 
> It doesn't even look like Modern times/Future



Post-Apocalypse.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 4, 2009)

So in post-apocolypse times, they revert back to a judeo-christian, middle-ages theme?  

Still think that the alternate-storyline is prob the best bet thus far


----------



## mystictrunks (Jun 4, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> So in post-apocolypse times, they revert back to a judeo-christian, middle-ages theme?



It is a world filled with demons after all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jun 4, 2009)

So no IGA ? that sucks =/


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2009)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> So no IGA ? that sucks =/



IGA's a good guy, but he only oversees the games, he's no longer a director.

He directed SotN and oversaw every other game he's had a hand in. The directors of the games he's produced have been pretty mixed, and most of them are the reason the 3D games are considered bad.

EDIT: I do worry his PS3/360 game was canceled, but I hope it wasn't. They should make it a 2.5D downloadable game, ala Bionic Commando: Rearmed, as those are the only good "3D" games IGA ever has a chance of being involved with now.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 1, 2009)

This Castlevania is supposed to be for the Western Market.

Explosive barrels confirmed and non-FABULOUS characters explained.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2009)

Don't forget platforming elements taken from Super Castlevania IV!


----------



## MS81 (Jul 2, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, the story talks about it being the end of days, and really tends to imply that Gabriel is the last hope.
> 
> The best explanation to a lack of Belmonts, Renards, Lecards, Morrises, Alucard, Soma, Shanoa, and every little group of characters therein would probably be to say it's set either before every single one of those games, or after.
> 
> It would also fit in with the common Castlevania references to Vampire Hunter D.



remember the old trailer for next gen Castlevania???

Alucard was in it!!![YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3u3oFjjiFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 2, 2009)

^

It´s the Symphony of the night 2, it's the next IGA game. Some new shit about that would be nice.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

Some info about Lords of Shadows has arisen from Game Informer, and it seems to just be running with the franchise in name only.

- There will be no candles to attack and get items from, which has existed in every single game to date
- There will be no warp rooms, which means this may be very linear
- Vampires will not exist *in any form* in the game, which leaves the question of Dracula actually being in the game as something very doubtful. Some think Gabriel might turn out to be Dracula, and if that's true, consider my copy of the game broken in many, many pieces.

The more this game is around, I think the more people see it's not a Castlevania game, but one acting like one, ignoring the staples of what makes Castlevania what it is, and just is a wannabe God of War game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

No candles?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No candles?



OUTRAGE


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jul 22, 2009)

RAGE IN  3..2....1


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

I mean, how are you supposed to get hearts without candles?


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean, how are you supposed to get hearts without candles?



that would mean NO HEARTS aswell


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> that would mean NO HEARTS aswell


 No hearts?

*No hearts?*

*NO HEARTS?*

*NO HEARTS?

NO HEARTS?

NO HEARTS?







*


----------



## Hentai (Jul 22, 2009)

I guess they want to move Castlevania with the Current trend Ala DMC and GoW, more action less roleplay, more story and less free-world setting;

I am not happy


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 22, 2009)

And they want to move it with a game that was _recently_ renamed, with the Castlevania name on top of it.

Konami can't lie and say it was a "secret", when they released articles and PR statements about how Lords of Shadows was an all new IP and franchise for Konami, and that it was actually a Castlevania game in disguise. They're full of shit.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 22, 2009)

Guess Konami doesn't feel confident enough to put out a new IP. Though now that they stamped Castlevania on the game, Castlevania fans might be pissed that it doesn't at least follow the normal Castlevania norms but for me, if the game is fun, I can overlook it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 22, 2009)

Castlevania is supposed to have two things: cool Castlevania music and hearts coming out of mother-fucking candles. If it doesn't have either I'll hate the game forever. Unless it's so fun I can't not like it.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castlevania is supposed to have two things: cool Castlevania music and *hearts coming out of mother-fucking candles*. If it doesn't have either I'll hate the game forever. Unless it's so fun I can't not like it.



 +rep


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I mean, how are you supposed to get hearts without candles?



The monsters chests. Fatality style.


Soma for final boss.


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Isnt Soma (in case he became Dracula) theoretically a Vampire?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 23, 2009)

Kyuubi no Youko said:


> Isnt Soma (in case he became Dracula) theoretically a Vampire?



Yes. If I recall right, he has no reflection. 

On top of all of this, it seems the lice-action Castlevania movie is still being made, now being directed by the director of the Saw movies.

God dammit Warren Ellis, get some stuff on the animated movies out already!


----------



## Hentai (Jul 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes. If I recall right, he has no reflection.
> 
> On top of all of this, it seems the lice-action Castlevania movie is still being made, now being directed by the director of the Saw movies.
> 
> God dammit Warren Ellis, get some stuff on the animated movies out already!



I hope he will add candle that drop hearts to the movie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 23, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yes. If I recall right, he has no reflection.
> 
> On top of all of this, it seems the lice-action Castlevania movie is still being made, now being directed by the director of the Saw movies.
> 
> God dammit Warren Ellis, get some stuff on the animated movies out already!


 Live-action Castlevania?  I vaguely remember hearing about that, but I must've passed it off as an Internet meme gone wrong. Any details?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2009)

A little bit of an update. It seems the vampire claim is just heresay thus far. It hasn't been fully confirmed. But, there are a few things that have been.

- Michiru Yamane, the composer of a majority of the games since Bloodlines, is no longer employed at Konami. She is going the freelancer route. Interestingly enough, the composers for this series that are female (the original Castlevania composer, for instance) did the same thing.

- Koji Igarashi is still employed at Konami, and will have one of his games hoping to be revealed at TGS. It could be his Alucard game, as they may rework it into a downloadable title, but who knows.

- The "main theme" to Lords of Shadows has been leaked. I do not believe it's the final version, but it does sound pretty cool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I predict it's only a matter of time until the movie and this new game are cancelled.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2009)

This new game has zero chance of being cancelled. Konami realizes Metal Gear cannot be the only main franchise they have, and they have to put out something to bring the franchise back into the spotlight, like the older days.

Since SotN, a majority of the fanbase has been existing fans, not new ones. They've made many attempts at trying to obtain new fans, all of which has led to existing fans being peeved. The anime art style in Dawn of Sorrow and Portrait of Ruin attest to this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2009)

I don't know why, but I'm just getting that feeling. Let's all hope that I am wrong, but this isn't even a real Castlevania game anyway so it won't matter too much, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, what do you think of the main theme?

Link removed

;3


----------



## mystictrunks (Jul 27, 2009)

I could kill some skeletons with that playing in the background.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 19, 2009)

A new, exteneded trailer has been released, at Konami's Gamescon site;
Link removed

The trailer is somewhat of a rehash, but it at least confirms the Belmont family had not been ignored for this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

By "not ignored" you mean "blatantly injected", right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 19, 2009)

A PR statement from Konami seems to imply the Belmont hater is a protagonist...

_Konami Digital Entertainment GmbH has unveiled an extended trailer for its eagerly-awaited Castlevania: Lords of Shadow title, and confirmed that the Belmont family – the stalwart heroes of the long-running series – will play a part in the new game.

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is under the wing of Konami’s fast-growing European Product Planning department, and marks a new beginning for the Castlevania series, with Madrid-based developer Mercury Steam working closely with Konami’s respected Kojima Productions studio, led by Hideo Kojima. The PLAYSTATION®3 and Xbox 360 title is an incredibly ambitious and ground-breaking title that mixes stunning combat elements, with a fully interactive 3D realm populated by all manner of undead and inhuman denizens.

The new trailer further outlines the sheer scale and epic nature of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow and reveals key new elements to the game’s plot. The game’s as yet unnamed protagonist, voiced by Jason Isaacs, is heard to proclaim he will “wipe the name of Belmont from this world… forever”, while a mysterious new Mask adds further to the mystery…

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is set in a ravaged Europe of the middle ages. The planet has been devastated by a powerful magic. The souls of the dead are trapped on our earthly plane unable to find peace, and inhuman creatures of nightmare now roam the Earth, wreaking havoc. Having witnessed his wife Marie (voiced by Natascha McKelhone) murdered at their hands, Gabriel (Robert Carlyle) pledges revenge against those responsible: the mysterious Lords of Shadow.

Gabriel learns from an ally called Zobek (Patrick Stewart) that each of the Lords possesses pieces of a relic called ’The God Mask’ that, when assembled, can purify the world and has the power to bring the dead back. Thus, Gabriel must face the three factions of the Lords of Shadow and confront them – defeating huge adversaries that dominate the screen, making his way across inhospitable but beautifully realised locations, and using the Combat Cross device to whip, swing, and rappel his way to the Mask’s location.

//MORE

Gabriel will stop at nothing to see his beloved returned to him but someone has other plans for Gabriel and the mask holds the key. For good or for ill, Gabriel will meet his destiny: what is the secret of the masks and how are the Belmonts involved?

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is a visual masterpiece, and the new gamescom trailer details more of the gameplay elements that have established the game as a worthy return for the Castlevania series. The additional uses for the Combat Cross are alluded to, while more of the enormous adversaries and the action set pieces fans can look forward to are premiered for the first time.

“gamescom is shaping up as the most exciting European showcase imaginable, so it is fitting that we bring something new and exciting to the show – and Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is just that,” commented Dave Cox, Producer and Head of Product Planning for Konami Digital Entertainment GmbH. “The new trailer will show key elements and content for the first time and will further cement Castlevania: Lords of Shadow’s reputation as one of the landmark games of 2010.”_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 19, 2009)

It certainly sounds interesting enough. I just hope it lives up to the series in terms of enjoyability and gameplay.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some artwork, and details claiming that Lords of Shadows initally didn't have the Castlevania name on it to prevent Order of Ecclesia and Judgment from being ignored.



			
				1up said:
			
		

> Speaking with Dave Cox, Konami's head of product planning and producer of Castlevania: Lords of Shadow, earlier today I learned a few things about the new Castlevania game -- most important being that it was intended to be a Castlevania game all along, not just a game that was later given the Castlevania name.
> 
> So why was it originally announced just as Lords of Shadow, without the Castlevania name? According to Cox, for last year's Leipzig Games Convention where it was first shown, Konami management wanted to demonstrate that great game development was being conducted in Europe yet it didn't want to upstage its other big Castlevania game being shown at the time (Judgment). So the Lords of Shadow trailer was shown without the Castlevania moniker -- much to his frustration and disappointment. But Cox was surprised more people didn't recognize it as a Castlevania game anyway, especially since the character's suit was designed to look similar to Simon Belmont's. The Lords of Shadow logo that was used in the trailer, sans Castlevania? It was apparently created within days of the show.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2009)

Some stuff from IGN that wouldn't fit in the original post.



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> GC 2009: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow Details
> Producer Dave Cox sheds some light on the beautiful new Castlevania adventure.
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2009)

I guess in better, more fun retrofag news, the ESRB has accidentally confirmed that the Castlevania series will also be entering Konami's ReBirth line, by having a rating for Castlevania: The Adventure ReBirth.

For those uninformed, the ReBirth line from Konami is pretty much a retrofags dream; mostly inspired around the 16 bit era, the games made by M2 (developers for the ReBirth line of games) incorporate some new stuff with all of the old stuff for whatever game is getting the treatment. It features MSX-inspired music, fluid 2D animations, and thus far, really hard difficulty. The ReBirth series of games is WiiWare exclusive.

To give some better examples of what to expect, here's a video of Contra ReBirth, a game released last week.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Sep 13, 2009)

*which reminds him to go finish Dracula X*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2009)

Dracula X for the SNES? 

Play better games, homie. Try Belmont's Revenge.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 13, 2009)

Oh Please let Castlevania Rebirth be SotN


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 13, 2009)

Fable said:


> Oh Please let Castlevania Rebirth be SotN



But we have so many versions of SotN. We have the normal PS1 version, the edited PSN/XBLA version, the PSP re-translated version, and now the Japanese PS1 translated version.

Pick one


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 13, 2009)

Castlevania 2 Simon's Quest plox.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But we have so many versions of SotN. We have the normal PS1 version, the edited PSN/XBLA version, the PSP re-translated version, and now the Japanese PS1 translated version.
> 
> Pick one


 I'll take the Saturn version for 1,000. 


As for the Rebirth thing, assuming it's a remake, I'd like to see one of those NES games remade. I have played SotN so many times already it's ridiculous.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

I'd go for a Castlevania 3 Rebirth. Then again, I also need a Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2009)

Oh, shit, it's a Wii game? 

DS, plz.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 14, 2009)

Yeah, they are WiiWare only unfortunately. Those remakes just scream "PUT ME ON THE DS PLOX!".


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (Sep 14, 2009)

SOtN is cool. I bought it off PSN, but got killed too many times. I'm now reminded to finish it... And I could go for a fresh Castlevania. DS though, I don't really use Wiiware. I hope it is coming on DS.


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> But we have so many versions of SotN. We have the normal PS1 version, the edited PSN/XBLA version, the PSP re-translated version, and now the Japanese PS1 translated version.
> 
> Pick one


I want a mother fucking new version with new graphics


----------



## Tachikoma (Sep 15, 2009)

F u all, where is the Simon's Quest love?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Axel the Dark Hero said:


> SOtN is cool. I bought it off PSN, but got killed too many times. I'm now reminded to finish it... And I could go for a fresh Castlevania. DS though, I don't really use Wiiware. I hope it is coming on DS.


 Couldn't beat SotN?  Even after you get the crystal knife thing?


----------



## Divine Death (Sep 15, 2009)

Don't you mean the Holy Goggles?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2009)

Whatcu talkin' 'bout, Willis?


----------



## Hentai (Sep 15, 2009)

Oh shit, in b4 SotN Helpthread


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 15, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> F u all, where is the Simon's Quest love?



It's in my pants, baby.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2009)

I gotta admit, the more i listen to Lords of Shadow stuff , the more i think it´s actually pretty good considering how different it is from the standard Castlevania games you get nowadays.

The mention of no quick time events altogether (Against the titans at least) is awesome. Fucking tired of those.

Though they better deliver with the soundtrack and use a good number of classics.

I still want to know what the fuck is IGA doing and if SotN 2 is canceled or not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

If SotN 2 was ever in the works, which I don't really believe for a second, I'm sure it was cancelled forever ago.

Good games rarely get their comeuppance.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If SotN 2 was ever in the works, which I don't really believe for a second, I'm sure it was cancelled forever ago.
> 
> Good games rarely get their comeuppance.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3u3oFjjiFo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2009)

^

And not a single mention of it again ever since.

God damn it Konami.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, he did say GOOD games, no wonder it was shuffled under the carpet.

Oh, hi Goofy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Brian (Sep 16, 2009)

I stopped believing in 3-D Castlevania games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2009)

I don't know, I actually liked the PS2 games.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm looking forward to Lords of Shadow. Just one thing bothers me though:- 

"The story itself will be told via more than an hour of cinematics, the longest of which lasts upward of 14 minutes, according to the producer."

Kojima influence I guess. Long cutscenes aren't the future of gaming...

I just hope they won't turn it into a convoluted mess like MGS.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, I actually liked the PS2 games.



LoI was ok, the story and the characters were cool. The next one that also came out on Xbox  was really good, but I never got to beat it. It was like playing an Alucard clone


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2009)

Jon Snow said:


> Well, he did say GOOD games, no wonder it was shuffled under the carpet.
> 
> Oh, hi Goofy



Oh you .



Yagami-Kun said:


> I'm looking forward to Lords of Shadow. Just one thing bothers me though:-
> 
> "The story itself will be told via more than an hour of cinematics, the longest of which lasts upward of 14 minutes, according to the producer."
> 
> ...



Lament of Innocence also had some scenes that went that length.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynazvplAhhk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Jotun said:


> LoI was ok, the story and the characters were cool. The next one that also came out on Xbox was really good, but I never got to beat it. It was like playing an Alucard clone


 XBOX had a Castlevania game?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> XBOX had a Castlevania game?



Curse of Darkness was also on the Xbox.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2009)

Ah, that makes sense, I think. 

All I know is I want another CV game yesterday.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 17, 2009)

Maria makes Dracula X so damn easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I never got to play with as her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 18, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lament of Innocence also had some scenes that went that length.



Although i?m pretty sure the quality of Lord?s of Shadow cinematic will be a little better. 

I?m replaying Portrait of Ruin just for the hell of it, forgot how fucking awesome the Werewolf boss was, even if he?s pretty damn easy. I never played the alternate characters so i reckon i?ll do it this time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 18, 2009)

I think I played the alternate characters in that one (the sisters with the stylus magic or something?). It was alright, but I didn't finish it.


----------



## Felix (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm only sad that Lords of Shadow won't include some of official timeline lore
I'll see it as a parallel universe


----------



## Jotun (Sep 19, 2009)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Maria makes Dracula X so damn easy.



Real men play as men 

But ya her attacks are so easy to abuse.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 19, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think I played the alternate characters in that one (the sisters with the stylus magic or something?). It was alright, but I didn't finish it.



After finishing the game, i was surprised that it had 2 alternate character options and not just 1 like most Castlevanias.

But yeah, i was surprised that the sisters play only with the stylus. It?s pretty basic and it was obviously something added for shit and giggles. I?'m kinda enjoying it since i know it won't take too long to beat it, 1 hour and a half playing it and i?m level 20 and i was pretty much invincible from level 1.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2009)

And we have some better, more compelling tales on Adventure ReBirth.

- A remake of Castlevania Adventure, one of the worst games in the entire series. They can only go up from here.
- All new levels
- New enemies
- New traps
- New music
- New stages
- Removal of rope climbing for traditional stair climbing
- Japan gets the game October 27th



I for one would have perferred an all new game, but considering how different the game looks from the original version, you could consider this an all new game.

Though, there are a lot of better games to remake. Dracula's Curse and Bloodlines very easily come to mind.

And Deathbringerpt, PoR actually had 3 extra modes; Sisters Mode, which was the prequel to the main game, Richter Mode, which was a nod to Rondo, and Axe Armor mode, a reference to SotN's extra mode.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

So is this more of an old-school action Castlevania?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 13, 2009)

Seriously, who wants 'Vaaaaaania?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2009)

I do. I want it so bad I can feel it in my pants.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So is this more of an old-school action Castlevania?



Yes. That it is.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 13, 2009)

This along with the release of FFCC: Crystal Bearers is probably going to make me finally give in and get a Wii. Been to long since I played a 'vania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

A Wii? 

I wouldn't get a Wii if my life depended on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 14, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A Wii?
> 
> I wouldn't get a Wii if my life depended on it.



Adventure Rebirth is a Wii-exclusive, FYI~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2009)

So I have heard.

Still, two games doesn't warrant a $200.00 buy for me. 

Even if they are two awesome-looking games (Muramasa).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2009)

> And Deathbringerpt, PoR actually had 3 extra modes; Sisters Mode, which was the prequel to the main game, Richter Mode, which was a nod to Rondo, and Axe Armor mode, a reference to SotN's extra mode.



I actually found out the last mode in my last playthrough by accident, shit'´s awesome.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2009)

Well, after playing (and beating) ReBirth, I'm awfully impressed. It seems to be more of a homage to every Castlevania game pre-SotN, and the oodles and oodles of touches make it the best ReBirth title yet.

One thing that has to be taken out of the way is that this actually has very little to do with Adventure. It's more of an all new Castlevania game starring Christopher Belmont, as it doesn't even have the same story as the original game. Another thing to note is that the games control style is totally up to choice by players; you can choose to play on the Normal scheme, and get full control of your jumps, like most of the 16-bit games, or go for the Classic scheme, which makes jumps the same as they were in the Game Boy and NES games. Another thing to note is the scheme you choose also effects Subweapon layout; Normal lets you use Knifes, Axes, Holy Water, Stopwatch, Key, and Cross Subweapons while Classic only lets you use Holy Water, Key, and Cross, as well as making the Fire Orb powerup vanish after taking one hit.

Another neat touch is the difficulty level you choose actually changes the entire experience of the game. For example, playing on Hard actually tosses in exclusive enemies not seen on normal, as well as changing the level design. It really scales the game to fit what the player wants out of the game; a simple, retro game that they could just pick up and play, or a hard, punishing game rivaling the NES classics.

I think ReBirth is one of the best retro titles on the downloadable game front, only beaten by champions like Bionic Commando: Rearmed and Super Street Fighter II Turbo HD Remix. I think all fans of any of the pre-SotN games will have something to smirk at in terms of a reference or to appreciate.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 31, 2009)

_Moved from Gaming Convo thread:_

I've never played a Castlevania game so I got Aria of Sorrow on my VBA to see if I like it enough to buy one of the DS games. It's pretty fun so far, but seriously there needs to be more save points or a checkpoint system. I've died 4 times so far and lost about 10-20 minutes worth of gameplay each time. I don't care how good a game is — that's fucking bullshit.

Please tell me the DS games are better in that regard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 31, 2009)

MueTai said:


> _Moved from Gaming Convo thread:_
> 
> I've never played a Castlevania game so I got Aria of Sorrow on my VBA to see if I like it enough to buy one of the DS games. It's pretty fun so far, but seriously there needs to be more save points or a checkpoint system. I've died 4 times so far and lost about 10-20 minutes worth of gameplay each time. I don't care how good a game is — that's fucking bullshit.
> 
> Please tell me the DS games are better in that regard.



No, not really. Order of Ecclesia in particular makes save points seem like safe havens in the game.

Most fans prefer some of the games to have a challenge, so if you're really having trouble, try grinding or exploring somewhere else.


----------



## MueTai (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright I grinded and bought some potions so I haven't died in a while.  I also memorized where all the save spots are so that made things easier.

One more question though: the most fun part of the game (AoS) for me is collecting the souls of the monsters.  Do OoE and DoS have this element?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2009)

DoS has the exact same concept, but the values of the souls are now based on levels.

OoE sorta has something like that; enemies and the environment possess magical emblems the character can absorb, but you have to actively go out to get them.


----------



## MueTai (Nov 1, 2009)

Alright cool.  Dawn of Sorrow sounds like the one I'd like more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2009)

I guess so. I personally didn't really dig DoS all that much because it seemed more like more of the same and less of something truly original.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 15, 2009)

For Goofy:


----------



## Hentai (Nov 15, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> DoS has the exact same concept, but the values of the souls are now based on levels.
> 
> OoE sorta has something like that; enemies and the environment possess magical emblems the character can absorb, but you have to actively go out to get them.


I think i favour OoE, the only thing i like better in DoS is Alucard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2009)

I want Half-life-Vania.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 18, 2009)

Not much to really talk about, but we have some new news from the mouth of Dave Cox.

- The game is set in the year *1047*, so it's set before every other game in the canon.

- The Combat Cross will NOT replace the Vampire Killer. Cox has stated he cannot go further on that, which makes me wonder if there will be any homages to it. Considering the timeframe, there shouldn't be.

- There was an internal 20 minute montage of the game, and it swooned Konami staff. No clue if/when that will emerge for the public.

- For the millionth time, Cox confirmed that Gabriel is a Belmont.

And now, a picture of one of the vampires in the game. I personally dislike it just a little bit, but it's due to the dreadlocks, really.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Dreadlocks?  Does he smoke weed while you're approaching him and speak in a Jamaican accent?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 18, 2009)

hmm I don't like the design of that Vampire better call them Gargoyles because that's how they look.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 18, 2009)

thats fail


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 18, 2009)

Demonic Gargoyle Rastafarians.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 18, 2009)

'Vaaaania, never ceases to fail


----------



## MS81 (Dec 27, 2009)

is rebirth only for Japan???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Better not be.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 28, 2009)

MS81 said:


> is rebirth only for Japan???



Just came out today on the US Virtual Console.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2009)

Virtual Console?


----------



## Baks (Dec 29, 2009)

Is Portrait of Ruin any good guys?  I am thinking of getting it for my DS, I have seen it around the shops where I live for under a tenner.

I did play Dawn of Sorrow a while back but I didn't think much of that game.  I didn't care that you had to use the stylus to beat bosses and it was pretty boring to me as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2009)

I forgot all about that stylus bullshit. I remember PoR being pretty good, but honestly I can't tell the games apart anymore.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 30, 2009)

Baks said:


> Is Portrait of Ruin any good guys?  I am thinking of getting it for my DS, I have seen it around the shops where I live for under a tenner.
> 
> I did play Dawn of Sorrow a while back but I didn't think much of that game.  I didn't care that you had to use the stylus to beat bosses and it was pretty boring to me as well.


PoR is good, but not excellent. DoS and OoE are better. But they all suck compared to the awesomeness of SotN.


----------



## Jotun (Dec 31, 2009)

I think the early GBA stuff was great, Circle of the Moon and Dissonance especially. OoE was fresh, DoS and AoS were kinda meh imo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 31, 2009)

OoE is the only game I didn't finish. I didn't feel like beating the final couple bosses.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 2, 2010)

Hentai said:


> PoR is good, but not excellent. DoS and OoE are better. But they all suck compared to the awesomeness of SotN.



I don't know. I thought Aria of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia were better than SotN simply because they had better pacing.

SotN sorta gets very lazy during the second half of the game.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 3, 2010)

I mainly liked SotN because I'm a collection whore, and there are lot of things to collect....

Oh and Alucard is sick


----------



## MS81 (Jan 4, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I don't know. I thought Aria of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia were better than SotN simply because they had better pacing.
> 
> SotN sorta gets very lazy during the second half of the game.



love aria of sorrow but never played Order of Ecclesia!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2010)

SotN had better music and graphics and shit though. And Alucard is sick.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 5, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> SotN had better music and graphics and shit though. And Alucard is sick.



It was also terribly easy, which is a major fault if you look at most games in the series.

It stands out alongside Harmony of Dissonance to be an awkward cakewalk, surrounded by games that borderline of frustrating. In a good way, of course, but I digress.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

You forget the most important thing: Alucard is sick. 

I just found the game to be somehow enchanting. Maybe it was the mixture of music, palette, and overall environment, it just really touched me in a way I haven't been touched since I last had a girlfriend.


----------



## narutorulez (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive played the gba games and I must say I cant find anyone of them as good as SotN, but yes it was to easy, especially with the crissaegrim(Which is so much fun to use)

anyone else looking forward to the new xbox360 game? hopefully they will have just as good dialouge as SotN. What is a man?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2010)

A pile of miserable lies or something? I don't remember exactly what he said.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 6, 2010)

narutorulez said:


> Ive played the gba games and I must say I cant find anyone of them as good as SotN, but yes it was to easy, especially with the crissaegrim(Which is so much fun to use)
> 
> anyone else looking forward to the new xbox360 game? hopefully they will have just as good dialouge as SotN. What is a man?



Which 360 game? The Alucard game or Lords of Shadow?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jan 6, 2010)

Has to be Lords of Shadow cause as of right now, we know fuck all for the Alucard game. Maybe it'll be sick.

But enough talk, have at you!


----------



## Hentai (Jan 8, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> A pile of miserable lies or something? I don't remember exactly what he said.


A miserable little pile of secrets.
The re-dub of Dracula X Chronicles has a better translation.
Also it has the Japanese original, which is sick!



Amanomurakumo said:


> Has to be Lords of Shadow cause as of right now, we know fuck all for the Alucard game. Maybe it'll be sick.
> 
> *But enough talk, have at you!*


DIE MONSTER, YOU DONT BELONG IN THIS WORLD!!!1!1one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 8, 2010)

Makes me want to play SotN again.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2010)

Some new Lords of Shadow details. Nothing major.

- Voices are done for Gabriel Belmont, which makes me think the game is making good progress to completion. The game was 60% done at its first unveiling, so it seems if it's a fall release, there will be a lot of playtesting.

- The lead version of the game is the Playstation 3 version, like Devil May Cry 4 and Final Fantasy XIII.

- The game has been confirmed to have a fixed camera from two sources, one being Dave Cox himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2010)

Does that mean that Dave Cox is an in-game camera source or that he provided that information?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 7, 2010)

It doesn't need to be said but damn, Maria makes Dracula look like a pussy in Rondo.


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*Best game is symphony of the night. I would play it again if I still had the copy...*


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 7, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does that mean that Dave Cox is an in-game camera source or that he provided that information?



It was a developer from MecurySteam who said the camera was fixed. Previously, I think the only source that said it previous to that person was IGN.



Amanomurakumo said:


> It doesn't need to be said but damn, Maria makes Dracula look like a pussy in Rondo.



Maria = Easy mode


----------



## b0rt (Feb 7, 2010)

*I liked that boss in the Catacombs.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

I still have a copy of SotN.  Granted it's a burnt copy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2010)

Gyarados said:


> *I liked that boss in the Catacombs.*



What boss?

And in other news, some eeeeenteresting Lords of Shadow information. Lords of Shadow was initially intended to be a 3D remake of the original Castlevania. Cox, after thinking deeply about how the game was countlessly remade (he cites Super Castlevania IV in terms of remakes) and he saw it as irrelevant to have yet another remake. That explains why Gabriel dons the armor Simon had in Simon's Quest.

Here's an excerpt from the Spanish magazine that he mentions this.

_A man enters a castle and fights with his whip against monstrous creatures to save his girl from the fangs of Dracula. We can add anything we want to build the biggest vampire story ever told like we said on our last issue but in essence, that is Castlevania. "We are not doing God of War, we are not doing Devil May Cry, we like those games and we admire them but when Castlevania Lords of Shadow gets out people will clearly see that it is not the same game" says Dave Cox, the one responsible for the game at Konami. "It is darker; we recurred in creating an atmosphere. Yes, we have action, but we also have more calm parts because the game as a huge platforming component, a lot of puzzles and a touching story", he affirms. 

The game's producer says, almost whispering, that Lords of Shadow in reality was going to be a remake of the first: "when we sat down to plan what we were going to do, we decided it was going to be a remake of the original Castlevania. The protagonist was going to be Simon Belmont and the concept was to remake the story of the first game. We then saw that has already been done because Super Castlevania IV was already a remake of the original. We thought that it made no sense doing something that had already been done: and the proposal was to re-launch the saga from its essence."

"Super Castlevania IV is my Bible", says Cox. "If you remember, you used the chain to grab stuff, balance, jump... this is the basic concept: platforms were the base for those games on which we traveled hallways and more hallways inside the vampiric castles. We have played all of the old games from the series, before Super Castlevania IV and we asked what makes us like that games so much" and that platforming component and hack n slash turned into the epicenter of Konami's new creature. "The idea is to remake the classic hack n slash of the 8 and 16 bits... but in three dimensions."_


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2010)

I secretly only bought a PS3 so I could play the new game. They better not pull some bullshit on me and make it impossibly hard again.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

I can't remember if it's been mentioned at all, but the game is scheduled for release late this year right? Been replaying the Castlevanias on my PSP (the greatness of emulators and Dracula X Chronicles having 2.5-in-1) and now I'm even more hyped for Lords. 

Still need to find my DS so I can finish OoE.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, it is scheduled for a 2010 release.

You could also emulate OoE, though warp rooms and the area with the 3D ships suffer slowdown.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't been able to find a proper DS emulator that works. Most of the ones I've tried failed to boot a game or was just horrid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

No$GBA?

That's the one I tried last and it worked pretty well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2010)

Yah, no$gba barely has trouble running 2D games. You won't get a perfect framerate, but all three 'vania games are fully playable on it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 19, 2010)

I was able to play Final Fantasy Revenant Wings on there--for about 2 minutes before I quit because I was bored.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2010)

Haha. But yeah, sometimes emulation is the way to go with some of these games, even if you own the games.

To give examples, there's a romhack for Simon's Quest to give Simon his current red hair attire as a means to "update" the game, there's a romhack for Belmont's Revenge to make Christopher's speed more normal, and theres a translation hack for the Japanese version of Dracula's Curse that adds the US versions text, but has the bonus of being a more balanced game with better music, making it the most comfortable version of the game.


----------



## Vault (Feb 20, 2010)

Who is excited about Lords of shadow?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2010)

Vault said:


> Who is excited about Lords of shadow?



I am 

Going through the chronology as we speak. I beat Lament of Innocence and Dracula's Curse yesterday.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2010)

That same Spanish magazine talking about the game has been translated further, with more interesting details about the game. It seems Lords will be Konami's major title for 2010.



> _A man enters a castle and fights with his whip against monstrous creatures to save his girl from the fangs of Dracula. We can add anything we want to build the biggest vampire story ever told like we said on our last issue but in essence, that is Castlevania. "We are not doing God of War, we are not doing Devil May Cry, we like those games and we admire them but when Castlevania Lords of Shadow gets out people will clearly see that it is not the same game" says Dave Cox, the one responsible for the game at Konami. "It is darker; we recurred in creating an atmosphere. Yes, we have action, but we also have more calm parts because the game as a huge platforming component, a lot of puzzles and a touching story", he affirms.
> 
> The game's producer says, almost whispering, that Lords of Shadow in reality was going to be a remake of the first: "when we sat down to plan what we were going to do, we decided it was going to be a remake of the original Castlevania. The protagonist was going to be Simon Belmont and the concept was to remake the story of the first game. We then saw that has already been done because Super Castlevania IV was already a remake of the original. We thought that it made no sense doing something that had already been done: and the proposal was to re-launch the saga from its essence."
> 
> ...



The fact *SOMEONE* fucking nods the amazing Belmont's Revenge gets bonus points for me.

Consider me sold about the game until it's release. Then, the quality of the game will be judged, compared to the heritage and demands for a 3D 'vania, to see if it finally delivers on a game as good or better than most of the 2D titles.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Feb 21, 2010)

Some big shoes to fill considering none of the current 3D vanias do it for me the same way the 2D versions have. It seems he is putting alot of emphasis on platforming, here's hoping the whip aids in that alot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 25, 2010)

Attn Europeans: Castlevania Adventure Rebirth is out now.

Download it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm  not European, can I play, too?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2010)

Yah, it came out in December in the US.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

Wait, what is it for?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2010)

WiiWare


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 26, 2010)

Figures.  I don't have a damn Wii.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 2, 2010)

Well, that was fast. Consider my hype somewhat deflated at some of the monster roster thus far.


*Spoiler*: __ 











What the fuck? Is this Lord of the Rings or Castlevania? Where are the skeletons, mermen, demonic panthers, bats? All we got are orcs, lesser demons, and gremlins.

The More You Know: Some of the screenshots in the batch weren't renamed, so we know a few locations. One of the areas is a place called Wygol, which was also a place you visited in Order of Ecclesia.


----------



## Yagami-Kun (Mar 2, 2010)

Haven't been keeping up with the news lately but has there been an announcement for a  release date for this?

Can't wait for it.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Every time a new screenshot comes I got disappointed  .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 3, 2010)

It looks like a kinda interesting game, but Castlevania? No.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2010)

Which is the best Castlevania game for the DS? Dawn of Sorrow? Or the newer ones?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2010)

I myself like Order of Ecclesia the most. It cuts back on the bulky item/weapon systems of the previous games and condenses the experience into a tight, interestingly paced game that seems to not only harbor the RPG style of the newer games (With even more RPG depth) but merges it with the difficulty, boss memorization and just feeling of the older titles.

I think Order of Ecclesia is the Dracula's Curse of the Metroidvanias.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked the one before OoE more, personally. I hated the fucking bosses on OoE, too pattern dependent. Seems you're a fan of boss memorization, Goofy, but I am not impressed.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

I liked all 3 of the DS titles though I tend to lean more towards OoE for the difficulty spike. I liked the boss fights in Portrait though because, like CMX said, they were less memorizers.

As for Lord of Shadows, the game is supposed to take place before Leon Belmont right? That could explain a bit why the enemies are different since we aren't fighting Dracula's normal minions. Regardless though, gonna feel mighty unCastlevania-like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as it's fun I guess I won't mind *too much*. I'll still be like "this shit ain't Castlevania!!!" and maybe post a few rant posts.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 4, 2010)

Thus is the gamer's creed. Play a game and enjoy yourself yet still manage to rant on about something.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 25, 2010)

Sup beetches. Now, after all of that disappointing Lords of Shadow news with the strange monsters, Cox has given away a lot more interesting tidbits about the game.

- The game is actually stage based.
- He's confirmed that you can use relics to alter subweapons, so you can chain some magic to knives to turn them into burning weapons, or stun attacks.
- He's confirmed that you progress through a clock tower with platforming, as well as a library.
- Slogra will be in the game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 25, 2010)

Slogra 

Now that we know it's stage based, I hope that they do something similar to Rondo where we have seperate paths and bosses in each stage.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 26, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> F u all, where is the Simon's Quest love?



I agree. 

So I'm a bit bored... that Castlevania game that came out on the Wii that had Simon Belmont in it- is it any good? Edit: nm, looked it up a bit more and it sounds awful. D:



Goofy Titan said:


> On top of all of this, it seems the lice-action Castlevania movie is still being made, *now being directed by the director of the Saw movies.*



Oh, HELL NO. 



Goofy Titan said:


> *Simon's Quest = Zelda 2/Super Mario Bros 2*/Final Fantasy 2/Devil May Cry 2
> 
> The black sheep of the family



You're insane.  Those three games are great.

FF2 is fail, though.



Shy Link said:


> It's impossible to beat that game without a guide, anyway.



Simon's Quest is fucking easy if you know what you're doing... only trouble I've had is when my controller decided to not make Simon jump so I'd walk straight into water.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 26, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You're insane.  Those three games are great.
> 
> FF2 is fail, though.



What about DMC2? 

In other news, there will be a new Lords of Shadow trailer on April 9th, so get ready, kiddos.

Also, a 18 disc Castlevania collection of music was released yesterday. There are two discs of new music; a soundtrack for Castlevania: The Arcade, a first person whipping game, and an all new arrange disc by Michiru Yamane.

I'll post them in this topic when they're both out there in their entirety. ;3


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> What about DMC2?



Haven't played it.  



> Also, a 18 disc Castlevania collection of music was released yesterday. There are two discs of new music; a soundtrack for Castlevania: The Arcade, a first person whipping game, and an all new arrange disc by Michiru Yamane.
> 
> I'll post them in this topic when they're both out there in their entirety. ;3



Omg...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 28, 2010)

I said I'd deleiver, and I here I is.

Disc 17 - Castlevania The Arcade/Medal
Sonos Cover Radiohead

Disc 18 - Michiru Yamane Arranged Tracks
Sonos Cover Radiohead

Just a note, Disc 18 may not be great as one would assume. People who download it will learn why, particularly with the songs that have lyrics.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2010)

Songs with lyrics?


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2010)

I want my info fix about Lords of Shadows. Have there been any new information since then? I am looking out for that trailer come April!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 30, 2010)

Finally got off my ass and started trying LoI on Crazy Mode... not too tough once you make use of your Luck Accessories and tickets properly but I just got crushed in about ten seconds by Medusa's combo. O_o

Meh, I'll kill her tomorrow.

Crazy Mode is... refreshing.  I may actually write a guide for it, too, but I don't think anyone's interested in a guide for a game that came out quite a while ago.  I was rather proud of my regular-mode guide, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

Which one is LoI? So many Castlevania acronyms I just can't keep up!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which one is LoI? So many Castlevania acronyms I just can't keep up!



Leon Belmont.  The one that takes place first.

It's all right, but the plot is so ridiculous. 

"I'm going to go and rescue my fiance who has been captured by a sadistic vampire! "

Yeah, like that'll work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2010)

But he has a special whip! :33


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2010)

Some more Lords info, and for fans of the Alucard game that was planned, eat the bullet that the game is now probably canceled.

- Konami pitched the next main Castlevania game between Konami of America, Europe, and Japan. Between the three, Konami saw the most potential with Konami of Europe's title, which was Lords of Shadow. Konami of Japan's title was the Alucard game.

- The game has been confirmed to be a linear, stage based game, with exploration tossed into the mix. The game will have around 50 stages, the closest to that of previous stage based games would be Dracula's Curse, with around 16, counting all of the alternate paths.

- Each stage has a percentage rating, which can be maxed out at 200.6%, an obvious homage to Symphony of the Night. You can obviously replay stages.

- The games main villain is an "evil sorcerer". For those that don't know, Lament of Innocence and Dracula's Curse imply that the character of Dracula has dark, magical powers, and in both games, has the appearance of a sorcerer.

- Death has been fully confirmed to be in the game.

- You visit a town called Argatha in the game. For people who played Order of Ecclesia, that's the name of Albus' weapon. This also marks the second reference to the game from Lords of Shadow, with the first being the town of Wygol.

- At some points in the game, there seems to be a very loose type of Familiars to the game. You can use a horse and an eagle to traverse the land.

- The game has a weapon upgrade system that seems to be a bit chunky. You can upgrade your subweapons as well as the Combat Cross, which will have around 40 moves at your disposal in the game. There's also a light and dark orb system to the game, which is related to offense and defense.

- The combat is attempting to rely more on strategy ala Ninja Gaiden, and less button mashing ala God of War.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

God of War meets Castlevania. No use in trying to deny it, Konami.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm anticipate this game even more now. Details are much to my liking and it's nice how they are paying all those homages to past games. Sucks about the Alucard game though but there's always a chance it'll come about later.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

My only problems so far are the monsters/environments we saw (you know, the outside stuff where it looked like Fable or something), and the weapon upgrade thing. You don't upgrade your weapons in Castlevania, you get new ones! 

Well, you used to upgrade your whip, but that's neither here nor there.

Also trying to change the gameplay.  I bet there will be a lot of "cool" combos you can do.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2010)

Well to be fair, they HAVE released new screenies that show more of a familiar look, especially with the castle.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not going to knock it before I try it. While I did like the 3D Castlevanias (cept for Castlevania 64.. ), I felt that they could do better. 

Weapon upgrades seem boss though and it looks like it's gonna function the same way as getting a new weapon but not a new style. I just hope they stick to their "strategic" fights deal but the cynic in me is expecting a button masher as nearly every 3D action game. That's not to say it's bad but then it's not Castlevania. 

This game better have Medusa heads and their delicious serving of Sin and Cosine.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well to be fair, they HAVE released new screenies that show more of a familiar look, especially with the castle.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


 I started from the bottom up and it was looking real nice until I got to the first picture.  Button-timed monster attack!!!!  At least it looks like it, but that could be anything (hopefully a super-awesome cool soul-suck skill or something).


Amanomurakumo said:


> I'm not going to knock it before I try it. While I did like the 3D Castlevanias (cept for Castlevania 64.. ), I felt that they could do better.
> 
> Weapon upgrades seem boss though and it looks like it's gonna function the same way as getting a new weapon but not a new style. I just hope they stick to their "strategic" fights deal but the cynic in me is expecting a button masher as nearly every 3D action game. That's not to say it's bad but then it's not Castlevania.
> 
> This game better have Medusa heads and their delicious serving of Sin and Cosine.


 I liked the PS2 games, especially the second one. What I won't like is if they try to incorporate a bunch of combos and button-timed cutscenes during boss fights, and all that modern arciton game things I hate so much.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 9, 2010)

I donno if the game has any confirmed QTE mechanics to speak of. The Titans in the game, which are Shadow of the Collosus inspired bosses, don't have any form of QTE when you confront them, so why would smaller enemies have it instead?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, let's pray for the best.  

Meanwhile, I better replay OoE and actually beat it this time to brush up on my mad Castlevania skillz.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 10, 2010)

An interesting article from  confirms that Medusa Heads play a role in the game by accident, specifically relating to the Clock Tower. It also expands a bit about the game, more than some other websites.

The article also discusses a monster called the Evil Butcher, who is probably named and roughly inspired by the one in Aria of Sorrow. I hope its much more menacing than the one in that game, because it looked like a retarded green gimp.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 12, 2010)

I have an odd question.

I love the Castlevania games that I've played but I do have a minor pet peeve; I don't like the time limits on levels some of them have.

So I was wondering (since I've only played a few of them) which games have time limits and which ones don't?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 12, 2010)

From Castlevania: Symphony of the Night till now, there are no time limits since those are the "metroidvania" type titles.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 12, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> From Castlevania: Symphony of the Night till now, there are no time limits since those are the "metroidvania" type titles.



Sweet; thankies. pek

I've never liked time limits, not even on the Sonic games...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 13, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> From Castlevania: Symphony of the Night till now, there are no time limits since those are the "metroidvania" type titles.



Well, to be fair, Chronicles and Adventure Rebirth were both games released after SotN, and they have time limits.

To pretty much summarize; the platforming games all have time limits outside of Bloodlines, Rondo/Dracula X, and Simon's Quest (which _sorta_ does, considering the endings). The time limits aren't that bad either, really. Outside of a few segments, the time is really there to keep you moving and barely impacts the game outside of granting you more lives.

Speaking of Simon's Quest, I've come across something interesting. It seems a group of fans who are also rom hackers have decided to hack Simon's Quest and remake it. What they'd like to do with the remake is to not only give the game more originality, but to add bosses, more music, a better script, and a new Dracula fight. I'm not too keen on remakes here and there, especially by people who don't work for a company that owns a franchise the fans are working on, but this clearly looks and comes off to me as something very faithful to the original game. It may not be official, but I'd be lying if I said it didn't have the potential of being a better version of the game.

To give you a taste of what's to potentially come, I'll be posting a video of the most recent outputting by these fans, which is really showcasing some new areas and music. I'll be following that with a video to their previous project, Dragoon X Omega II, which is considered by some to be one of the most advanced and enjoyable original romhacks out of any game.

[YOUTUBE]MZWLp31Rvto[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ca9rMq9VIpU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2010)

I never did get around to playing that Dragoon X Omega II game, though I've heard good things. Reminds me of that old Castlevania Online thing a fan was working on years back. Too bad that never worked out.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 13, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> [YOUTUBE]MZWLp31Rvto[/YOUTUBE]



Game looks awesome but I fucking hate what they've done to the music.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 13, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Well, to be fair, Chronicles and Adventure Rebirth were both games released after SotN, and they have time limits.



Those were remakes. 

Simon's Quest remake looks pretty good though I honestly was hoping a fan remake would be of the level that SR388 is for Metroid II: Return of Samus. Gonna need to replay the original though cause I completely forgot how it plays.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 13, 2010)

I played Harmony again after a long while. It was interesting. However, getting a full map in that game is such a pain. You had to backtrack so many times and you don't even know where to go most of the time. That and the fact that traveling the two castles without really having teleport points to get to another location was such a pain since you were basically covering ground you already did. Still kinda fun at the end of the day though.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 15, 2010)

I hadn't played much Castlevania for a while, and got a craving for it when I realized my friend got rid of his copy of SotN, so I picked up a new copy off eBay


----------



## MS81 (Apr 15, 2010)

put my money on it already!!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 15, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I played Harmony again after a long while. It was interesting. However, getting a full map in that game is such a pain. You had to backtrack so many times and you don't even know where to go most of the time. That and the fact that traveling the two castles without really having teleport points to get to another location was such a pain since you were basically covering ground you already did. Still kinda fun at the end of the day though.



Yeah, it was lazy. I think the laziest in terms of Castlevania (the castle) are Harmony and Symphony.

It seems you people are magic, and that's why I love you guys. Someone talks about Simon's Quest and I learn of a Simon's Quest remake. Someone talks about Harmony of Dissonance and Konami trademarks a game called , which is probably the secret project IGA's been working on since Adventure Rebirth. I would not be shocked if it's a Castlevania game, considering the way Lords of Shadow was trademarked.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> I hadn't played much Castlevania for a while, and got a craving for it when I realized my friend got rid of his copy of SotN, so I picked up a new copy off eBay


  Hopefully you're not talking about the PSX version that costs a shit-ton of money. Or maybe it went down in price. 

As good as SotN is, I don't think any game warrants a purchase beyond normal retail value. And older games, especially, should be sub $20.00, always.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yeah, it was lazy. I think the laziest in terms of Castlevania (the castle) are Harmony and Symphony.



I thought Circle had one of the worst castles. It was so repetitive and getting to places was so confusing at times and you just had no idea where one path led to. Plus, there were a bunch of "trap slides," if you will. I'm talking about the small spaces where you slide inside and you end up in an earlier part of the castle which you didn't need to go to. Normally, this wouldn't be a big deal but in this game, its a huge pain, cause you would have to travel all the way back since theres no way back in. Plus, there were very few save spots and they were far from the teleport points. I know this was their way of making the game more challenging, but it was just so annoying to die and then doing the same thing over again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2010)

Fake difficulty. :taichou


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I thought Circle had one of the worst castles. It was so repetitive and getting to places was so confusing at times and you just had no idea where one path led to. Plus, there were a bunch of "trap slides," if you will. I'm talking about the small spaces where you slide inside and you end up in an earlier part of the castle which you didn't need to go to. Normally, this wouldn't be a big deal but in this game, its a huge pain, cause you would have to travel all the way back since theres no way back in. Plus, there were very few save spots and they were far from the teleport points. I know this was their way of making the game more challenging, but it was just so annoying to die and then doing the same thing over again.



I think the issue with the game really came from enemy placement. The further you get into the game, the more annoying the Elemental Armors got. The Dark Armors are probably the most annoying enemies in the game, next to the Bloody Swords, but the latter are annoying because they're small despite being easy to kill.

It was only at the area that led to the throne room that was really hard. It has the pillars that turned you to stone, the Dark Armors, the Devil (Who is the hardest regular enemy in the game) amongst an area with a very distant save room from the boss fight.

One thing I disliked about that game is the made the Cross not only burn through hearts, which makes sense considering it's almost always the best subweapon, but they put it in maybe 3 spots in the entire castle.

And for a bit of silly trivia, that castle isn't Castlevania; it's Camilla's Castle. All of the games developed by Konami Kobe (CotM, the N64 games) are not normally set in Castlevania, but castles dominated by females, be it Actrise or Camilla.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 16, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I think the issue with the game really came from enemy placement. The further you get into the game, the more annoying the Elemental Armors got. The Dark Armors are probably the most annoying enemies in the game, next to the Bloody Swords, but the latter are annoying because they're small despite being easy to kill.
> 
> It was only at the area that led to the throne room that was really hard. It has the pillars that turned you to stone, the Dark Armors, the Devil (Who is the hardest regular enemy in the game) amongst an area with a very distant save room from the boss fight.
> 
> One thing I disliked about that game is the made the Cross not only burn through hearts, which makes sense considering it's almost always the best subweapon, but they put it in maybe 3 spots in the entire castle.



I agree with a lot of that. The enemies got pretty hard as the game went on. Dark Armors are pretty tough to kill. However, one of the most annoying things about the game is probably the card system. You really had no idea where to get each card. It was by luck more often than not if you manage to get one of them. I remember one card was really difficult to get. You would have to kill an enemy that only appears in like... one place only to get it and this thing was tough to kill too. Plus, whip only can be kinda boring. I know you can transform the whip, but that would mean you can't do other spells. I just don't see the big deal with Circle of the Moon.

Portrait of Ruin had great maps though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 16, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> I agree with a lot of that. The enemies got pretty hard as the game went on. Dark Armors are pretty tough to kill. However, one of the most annoying things about the game is probably the card system. You really had no idea where to get each card. It was by luck more often than not if you manage to get one of them. I remember one card was really difficult to get. You would have to kill an enemy that only appears in like... one place only to get it and this thing was tough to kill too. Plus, whip only can be kinda boring. I know you can transform the whip, but that would mean you can't do other spells. I just don't see the big deal with Circle of the Moon.
> 
> Portrait of Ruin had great maps though.



The card system was important for certain bosses, but you NEED to know what does what. Particularly the card combos that give you shields, especially in the Death and Camilla fight. Like most recent 'vania games, there are usually guides online to help explain and showcase where the cards and shit are.

I think all of the buzz behind CotM is that it was probably one of the best launch titles for any platform. Very easily the best GBA game at launch.


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hopefully you're not talking about the PSX version that costs a shit-ton of money. Or maybe it went down in price.
> 
> As good as SotN is, I don't think any game warrants a purchase beyond normal retail value. And older games, especially, should be sub $20.00, always.



It's a greatest hits version so it's not so bad. A bit over 20 but still, worth it for the nostalgia for me. 

I was looking into getting Rondo of Blood and a PC Engine but  that is expensive


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2010)

You can get Rondo on the Virtual Console now, yaknow


----------



## JashinistShockTrooper (Apr 18, 2010)

I don;t have a Wii

I have a PS3 though, I wonder if it's on PSN....

and in hindsight I could have got SotN cheaper on PSN, cus I think it's on there but nostalgia made me buy the disk version.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 18, 2010)

It's on PSN as a part of Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles.

But you need a PSP to play it...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 19, 2010)

Finished playing SotN for the first time last night... took me about ten hours.

Wah... pek a thoroughly well-spent Sunday, I must say...

But the voice acting had me rolling on the floor- Richter, especially.  Holy shit.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 19, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> The card system was important for certain bosses, but you NEED to know what does what. Particularly the card combos that give you shields, especially in the Death and Camilla fight. Like most recent 'vania games, there are usually guides online to help explain and showcase where the cards and shit are.
> 
> I think all of the buzz behind CotM is that it was probably one of the best launch titles for any platform. Very easily the best GBA game at launch.



It was tough to figure out what some of the combos did. I didn't know how to get Uranus and what it did when I did. Took internet guides to figure out that was the summon card. The Jupiter and Manticore combo really saves you in a lot of boss fights.



Gaawa-chan said:


> But the voice acting had me rolling on the floor- Richter, especially.  Holy shit.



Die, monster! You don't belong in this world!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

JashinistShockTrooper said:


> It's a greatest hits version so it's not so bad. A bit over 20 but still, worth it for the nostalgia for me.
> 
> I was looking into getting Rondo of Blood and a PC Engine but  that is expensive


 Yeah, good luck with that one.  I think I downloaded that once or something but never played it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 19, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Finished playing SotN for the first time last night... took me about ten hours.
> 
> Wah... pek a thoroughly well-spent Sunday, I must say...
> 
> But the voice acting had me rolling on the floor- Richter, especially.  Holy shit.


You need to open inverted castle. Shit is awesome.

SotN = easily best Castlevania


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 19, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Finished playing SotN for the first time last night... took me about ten hours.
> 
> Wah... pek a thoroughly well-spent Sunday, I must say...
> 
> But the voice acting had me rolling on the floor- Richter, especially.  Holy shit.



Are you sure you met the conditions to unlock the second half of the game?




King Lloyd said:


> It was tough to figure out what some of the combos did. I didn't know how to get Uranus and what it did when I did. Took internet guides to figure out that was the summon card. The Jupiter and Manticore combo really saves you in a lot of boss fights.



I didn't even use summons on . I used that one DSS combo that shoots out a holy homing ball. It works wonders when Dracula goes into that eyeball form.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, good luck with that one.  I think I downloaded that once or something but never played it.



Shouldn't be too hard to download for the PC nowadays. There's like a 30 MB exe of the game instead of the 700 MB ISO, which would have required an emulator to play.



DragonSlayer said:


> SotN = easily best Castlevania



I disagree . I think Dracula's Curse is the best Castlevania. SotN _sorta_ falters with the Inverted Castle and nearly all of the enemies being hellishly easy. It doesn't help when the optional hard boss can be exploited and turned into the easiest fight in the game. Dracula's Curse just has fun pacing, especially in the Japanese version, which they made harder and almost unbalanced in the US release.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 19, 2010)

Link to 30mb EXE file?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 19, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> You need to open inverted castle. Shit is awesome.
> 
> SotN = easily best Castlevania





Goofy Titan said:


> Are you sure you met the conditions to unlock the second half of the game?



I did that, too! I am a very thorough gamer.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Apr 20, 2010)

Now try and beat it in under an hour, both castles and 200.6%. 

Or with Richter in under 15 mins.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 20, 2010)

Try beating it blind-folded and without any gear.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 20, 2010)

Boooooooo... 


Played Harmony of Dissonance... didn't really like it.  I'll give it another shot later to see if I can come to like it...

Am now playing Order of Ecclesia... It's 'meh.'  I think maybe I should have played SotN last so I wouldn't be bummed out by how lackluster the other games seem to be in comparison...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Boooooooo...
> 
> 
> Played Harmony of Dissonance... didn't really like it.  I'll give it another shot later to see if I can come to like it...
> ...



Order of Ecclesia is a much more balanced game than SotN. It's probably the only game with a difficulty level that's balanced and yet hard, like the older titles. That game and Aria of Sorrow are probably the only Metroidvania games that can compete with SotN.


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2010)

In reference to Castlevania: Circle of the Moon

It was my first GBA game, and the first castlevania game I finished from start to end, and holy crap was it hard.
Everything else seemed easy in comparison with it. I steam rolled Harmony of Dissonance and Aria of Sorrow.

But it was a great game, the only flaw that I give it to him is that... I couldn't see shit.
GBA had no backlight, and the game used only tones of BLACK, DARK BROWN AND GREY and it was extremely difficult to see D:

Other than that, loved it


----------



## Sedaiv (Apr 21, 2010)

IF memory serves right, Castlevania is heavily based off of Bram Stokers Dracula and I think the creator decided that Bram Stokers Dracula would be canon. Quincy Morris, one of the protagonists (who died at the end from fatal injuries against the Count) in BSD, is mentioned in one of the games, If memory serves right, it's Portrait of Ruin, Johnathan Morris Jr. mentions his father held the vampire killer, and I cannot remember where but it does tie Quincy Morris into the Belmont bloodline and recongize him as John Morris Sr.'s uncle i believe.


----------



## Felix (Apr 21, 2010)

Sedaiv said:


> IF memory serves right, Castlevania is heavily based off of Bram Stokers Dracula and I think the creator decided that Bram Stokers Dracula would be canon. Quincy Morris, one of the protagonists (who died at the end from fatal injuries against the Count) in BSD, is mentioned in one of the games, If memory serves right, it's Portrait of Ruin, Johnathan Morris Jr. mentions his father held the vampire killer, and I cannot remember where but it does tie Quincy Morris into the Belmont bloodline and recongize him as John Morris Sr.'s uncle i believe.



If I'm not mistaken, the Morris family held on to the Vampire Whip after the Belmont's disappeared with Richter

Only later with Julius would the Vampire Killer return to the Belmonts


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Order of Ecclesia is a much more balanced game than SotN. It's probably the only game with a difficulty level that's balanced and yet hard, like the older titles. That game and Aria of Sorrow are probably the only Metroidvania games that can compete with SotN.


 If you call boss pattern memorization balanced then, sure, it's balanced. 

That's what I call cheap balance. Like, if you don't memorize their patterns they just kill you in one or two hits. That's not difficulty, that's cheap.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 21, 2010)

Two hits? Who did you fight? None of the bosses kill you in that few of hits...

Unless you're mistaking the regular enemies in the optional arena area for bosses, then. Fuckers do 200+ damage for walking into you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 21, 2010)

I was exaggerating a bit, but you get the idea.

Specifically, I was talking about that big green dildo war horse or whatever near the end. I didn't mind it up until that point.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Order of Ecclesia is a much more balanced game than SotN. It's probably the only game with a difficulty level that's balanced and yet hard, like the older titles. That game and Aria of Sorrow are probably the only Metroidvania games that can compete with SotN.



I see. 



Beat SotN again... 
Took about... nine hours? because I had to backtrack a lot for a some rooms I'd forgotten.

I think SotN is going to become one of those, "I'm bored but I don't want to play anything in particular but this game is awesome regardless of what mood I'm in so I'll play that" kind of games.  And I don't have a lot of those.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 22, 2010)

Indeed, it's a great game. I might want to play it when I get home.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 24, 2010)

Why exactly was the map in SOTN 200.6? Why not just 200?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm still having a Hell of a time filling out those watery bits in the map of the inverted castle... sigh...

Edit:  Thanks for the tip, King Lloyd!  I didn't know you could do that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

Trying to be cool with that extra .6%, I surmise. Maybe there's a little secret room or something they had to put in. Most of the Castlevania games are like that though. It's stupid.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Trying to be cool with that extra .6%, I surmise. Maybe there's a little secret room or something they had to put in. Most of the Castlevania games are like that though. It's stupid.



I just don't like the black spaces on the map.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't think I've ever gotten total completion on any map in any game. I'm not that dedicated.


----------



## Jimin (Apr 26, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I'm still having a Hell of a time filling out those watery bits in the map of the inverted castle... sigh...
> 
> Edit:  Thanks for the tip, King Lloyd!  I didn't know you could do that.



Sure thing. I didn't either till someone told me about it. They didn't really tell us anything about the wolf and bat abilities so you kinda had to learn them yourself.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Trying to be cool with that extra .6%, I surmise. Maybe there's a little secret room or something they had to put in. Most of the Castlevania games are like that though. It's stupid.



What was Harmony's suppose to be? I've seen different numbers. Also, what was the total map you could get with Julius in Aria?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2010)

I have no idea. 

Best ask Mr. Owl Goofy Titan.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't think I've ever gotten total completion on any map in any game. I'm not that dedicated.



I like complete maps.  They are nice and neat. pek


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 26, 2010)

Harmony of Dissonance doesn't have any secret rooms, actually. There's no breakable walls in the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

But what's the completion percentage?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah, Harmony had a few hidden rooms such as the one in which you had to super-jump at a save point, but it didn't have breakable walls the same way SOTN did. I kinda wish they had some. It should have also made castling exploring a bit more fun but getting full map would have been an even bigger pain than it already is, so its kinda mixed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2010)

Castlevania without breakable walls isn't cool.


----------



## Divine Death (Apr 29, 2010)

I thought this would be worth mentioning...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 30, 2010)

That's kinda sad. I feel for him.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Apr 30, 2010)

Sad news bear is here to deliver sad news. It seems, according to one source that has leaked stuff in the past that the following information is true. It turns out that Harmony of Despair is a Castlevania game, but a very strange one.





> You remember that new Castlevania trademark you heard about and thought was for Nintendo DS? Well, it's not called Harmony of Despair for nothing.
> 
> Castlevania: Harmony of Despair (aka Castlevania HD) is an Xbox Live Arcade mashup featuring all of your favorite past Castlevania protagonists, made to work together in full Metroidvania fashion. We have obtained the first screenshots from this amazingly different kind of Castlevania game, as well as some vague information regarding gameplay. Hit the jump for the full story.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 











There's a chance all of this is fake, but that seems very hard to be the case, since someone is trying to take down all information relating to this, especially the site that first posted it no longer having any mention of it...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2010)

Welp, Harmony of Despair seems to be a Castlevania game.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 28, 2010)

They could have at least upgraded the sprites a bit. Regardless, seems like an interesting premise, a multi-player Castlevania ala Contra but not.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2010)

Just finished Aria of Sorrow... took me 5-6 hours for Soma's first run-through and 2-3 hours for Julius'.
It was fun but the large number of people that were able to wander around Castlevania like all those NPCs did was kind of... 

Next up is Dawn of Sorrow...


----------



## Sephiroth (May 30, 2010)

Harmony of Despair sounds like alot of fun, love the art.


----------



## BossNigga (May 30, 2010)

Castlevania is such a badass series. Except Castlevania 64. That game sucked balls.


----------



## Junas (May 30, 2010)

I'm hoping for more information about Lords of Shadow from the upcoming E3. With Kojima involved, I'm hoping that it won't disappoint!


----------



## Jimin (May 30, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Just finished Aria of Sorrow... took me 5-6 hours for Soma's first run-through and 2-3 hours for Julius'.
> It was fun but the large number of people that were able to wander around Castlevania like all those NPCs did was kind of...
> 
> Next up is Dawn of Sorrow...



Did you manage to collect all the monsters?

As much as I loved Aria, I never played Dawn.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 31, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Did you manage to collect all the monsters?
> 
> As much as I loved Aria, I never played Dawn.



Nope, I need to work on that.  I did fill out the monster list so I can use that as a reference when I decide to get up off my butt and get them, though... or I could just look up a list online but meh...

Why is DoS so... anime-ish?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 31, 2010)

Konami tried to lure in new fans to the series and they figured the anime style would be the best course of action.


----------



## Felix (May 31, 2010)

Thank god they reverted their art style back in Order of Ecclasia


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 1, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Konami tried to lure in new fans to the series and they figured the anime style would be the best course of action.



That's retarded... I mean, the art's okay, I guess, but aside from Alucard none of the characters look even remotely Castlevania-ish.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

I really didn't mind the anime-ish look. I don't let things like that bother me too much as long as the gameplay is enjoyable.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't played Castlevania since I was little but are the new ones any good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Depends on what you like. If you're looking for some old-school Castlevania, then the new stuff might disappoint you. 

The basic gameplay is intact, but it has levels and saves and equipment and awesome.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 1, 2010)

Just finished DoS what a game 

Started playing Castlevania 64, forgot how much the camera sucked and gave up on it again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, never try that again. Shoot yourself in the foot first.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 2, 2010)

I forgot I was suppose to get the Castlevania Judgment.

8 bucks new on Amazon. :33


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2010)

Even for 8 dollars, you seem to be getting ripped off...

UGH UGH UGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just finished DoS what a game



I put it down for a couple of days so I could play the GBA version of FF4 but now I'm going to pick it back up again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Even for 8 dollars, you seem to be getting ripped off...
> 
> UGH UGH UGHHHHHHHHH


 Is it really that bad? I don't have a Wii and will never play it, but I'm semi-interested.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 2, 2010)

Its considered a really poor fighter, thats all I know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2010)

OHHHH

I thought it was something else. It's that fighter that had the women with giant boobs and bad VA, right?  Yeah, that looked pretty shitty.


----------



## Felix (Jun 2, 2010)

With the designs straight off Death Note

Now staring: Kira as Simon Belmont


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 2, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I put it down for a couple of days so I could play the GBA version of FF4 but now I'm going to pick it back up again.



Just on my way through Julius mode , and it's helluva fun.

Can't wait for them to make a game based on the 1999 battle, young Julius Belmont would kick serious ass


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 3, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just on my way through Julius mode , and it's helluva fun.
> 
> Can't wait for them to make a game based on the 1999 battle, young Julius Belmont would kick serious ass



I beat Normal and Julius modes today. 

That... was most satisfying.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 3, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> OHHHH
> 
> I thought it was something else. It's that fighter that had the women with giant boobs and bad VA, right?  Yeah, that looked pretty shitty.



The supers impressed me enough to pick it up, and 8 bucks for a new wii game isn't bad.

Underrated gem. :33

**


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 3, 2010)

You shoulda bought the WiiWare title Castlevania: The Adventure Rebirth instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 3, 2010)

I guess as long as you enjoy it. I bet I'd like it for a few minutes, but I can't play fighting games seriously for more than a couple days.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 8, 2010)

How canon is castlevania Judgement anyway?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 8, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> How canon is castlevania Judgement anyway?



As much as nothing i think.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 8, 2010)

Didn't that game have some ridiculous plot? And what were they thinking with Simon's design? Why couldn't they just stick with his PS1 costume? That one looked decent. From what I understand, the only decent thing about this game was the music.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 9, 2010)

I was playing OoE for the first time and I got to Dracula and beat the game and all and when I went to go reload my file...

*The data was corrupted.*


*Spoiler*: __ 










My face is now stuck like this: 

...

.....

... Oh, fuck this.  I'm going to try out Circle of the Moon now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> How canon is castlevania Judgement anyway?



Pretty canon. Koji Igarashi used the whole Galamoth idea as a reason for it to be canon, as it's been subtlety referenced in some games that a large source of Dracula's power was stolen from Galamoth. In the Kid Dracula games, which are Castlevania parody titles, Dracula has the role of Kid Dracula, and Galamoth is the antagonist.

Galamoth is hinted at being the deity Dracula tricked in order to amass a massive army for the game Dracula's Curse.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 9, 2010)

Kid Dracula is Alucard though.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't argue schematics about a parody game. 

The principle still stands, mah boy. Galamoth is a rival to dem vampires, and in the main games is forced to work under Dracula. So, in the future, he decided to eradicate such events by trying to kill Dracula in a time rift. That's the purpose of Judgment.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2010)

An interesting two-part interview about Lords of Shadow is finally up, and it give interesting info which you can read  and 

I think the most interesting things mentioned in the interviews is that it's going to be a two disc game on the 360, and that there's a day-to-night cycle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

Day/night for Castlevania might be good, depending on what they do with it. Monster transformations and being stronger at night? :33


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 9, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Pretty canon. Koji Igarashi used the whole Galamoth idea as a reason for it to be canon, as it's been subtlety referenced in some games that a large source of Dracula's power was stolen from Galamoth. In the Kid Dracula games, which are Castlevania parody titles, Dracula has the role of Kid Dracula, and Galamoth is the antagonist.
> 
> Galamoth is hinted at being the deity Dracula tricked in order to amass a massive army for the game Dracula's Curse.



I easily knocked the shit out of Galamoth is SOTN, and without game breaking weapons like the Shield Rod too 

Well i hope that they can continue the main Castlevania continuity, even though there's a new one coming out and tie up this whole Galamoth thing 

Also can't wait for the new animated movie of Castlevania III


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 9, 2010)

Who knows, maybe Harmony of Despair will bullshit the Galamoth thing to explain why a person from the future, two people from around the time of World War II, and a witch from 1800's are all in the same game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2010)

The Vampire Slayer whip has a god attached to it that manipulates reality and time.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 10, 2010)

Replaying the castlevania psp game and can't beat death on that boat level early on. I've done it on Maria and Richter before, now I can't even get up to him on Maria.

I think a higher power is trolling me


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

Which Castlevania was that?


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which Castlevania was that?



The Dracula X Chronicles, I think.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The Vampire Slayer whip has a god attached to it that manipulates reality and time.



?

!

SARAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!! 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Day/night for Castlevania might be good, depending on what they do with it. Monster transformations and being stronger at night? :33



Like they had in Simon's Quest?  That would be cool.  Maybe also have monsters gain abilities they couldn't use.


Edit: Oh, yeah, I came in here to say that I beat Portrait of Ruin. 
I liked Richter Mode in that game.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 10, 2010)

Just finished Julius mode in DOS, poor Soma


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just finished Julius mode in DOS, poor Soma



It sucked for all of them. 

... Why didn't they just try and get that thing of Mina's working on him instead? 
I mean, Alucard did something similar with Richter in SotN...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 10, 2010)

I think the only mode I ever beat was Richter mode in SotN. I can't even remember. I did play the other modes in most of the games, I just didn't finish. 

Like that time I slept with Scott Woods's mom--I couldn't finish.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think the only mode I ever beat was Richter mode in SotN. I can't even remember. I did play the other modes in most of the games, I just didn't finish.
> 
> Like that time I slept with Scott Woods's mom--I couldn't finish.



The different modes in PoR and DoS were really fun.
I tried playing as Richter in SotN but it was incredibly boring to me. 


Edit: Anyone know of a site where I can find Castlevania fanart?  I am something of a fanart addict...


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 10, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> The different modes in PoR and DoS were really fun.
> I tried playing as Richter in SotN but it was incredibly boring to me.
> 
> 
> Edit: Anyone know of a site where I can find Castlevania fanart?  I am something of a fanart addict...



You should try speedrunning SOTN with Richter.  Now that is a challenge and spices it up big time.

deviantart is probably your best bet for fanart though honestly, it's rare to find anything that compares to the awesome of Ayami Kojima's originals.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 11, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> deviantart is probably your best bet for fanart though honestly, *it's rare to find anything that compares to the awesome of Ayami Kojima's originals.*


Gotta admit i missed her awesome artwork when it was replaced by that bland anime artstyle for POR and DOS


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 11, 2010)

Can someone help?

I was playing Portrait of Ruin a second time and I went to buy the potion and map from Vincent but for some reason his shop is only displaying sub-weapons.  I can't figure out how to change it back to how it was...


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 11, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Edit: Anyone know of a site where I can find Castlevania fanart?  I am something of a fanart addict...



Here's a cple pieces for ya


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 13, 2010)

Wolfarus said:


> Here's a cple pieces for ya...



Thankies... I suppose I should return the favor?

 - So hard to find good LoI fanart...



































Lol:







 Not enough fanart for my tastes, but it's a start.   I found a very nice Alucard pic somewhere a while ago and I've been trying to find the original artist but no luck so far.


Edit: This is kind of interesting.  Someone took the Alucard design from Judgment and re-colored it to make him look more Alucard-ish.  It looks far less horrific than what Obata did.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

New scans about Lords of Shadow 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

The more I see the more confused I become. This is Castlevania, right?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

Yes. It's just they're referencing more Western monster mythology.

The small snoz things are references to Norwegian trolls, I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

I know it's supposed to be, but c'mon! Those giant noses with legs are... :taichou

It looks more like a Warcraft game than anything, actually. All them orcs!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

If it helps, Death is in the E3 trailer. Let's hope he's not an orc to, eh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Death as an orc might be funny at first, actually. 



But then I'd be like "".


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2010)

''Anyone should be able to jump in and play, even if they never played a Castlevania''

LOL like if the past entries were some kind of unplayable games .


----------



## Divine Death (Jun 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> If it helps, Death is in the E3 trailer. Let's hope he's not an orc to, eh?



......


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously. Like people can't figure out that you walk forward and kill shit.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> ''Anyone should be able to jump in and play, even if they never played a Castlevania''
> 
> LOL like if the past entries were some kind of unplayable games .



To be fair, some titles have some problems that make them borderline unplayable, like Castlevania Adventure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2010)

And Casltevania 64.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ... Oh, fuck this.  I'm going to try out Circle of the Moon now.



Last Castlevania game i played. Fucking loved it.

Some of the bosses are fucking insane, that shit doesn't look like a Game Boy game at times.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> New scans about Lords of Shadow


I still think it looks awesome 



CrazyMoronX said:


> And Casltevania 64.



I hold Castlevania 64 as the worst castlevania by far. The camera just kills it dead


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2010)

Okay, i read the interview and i'm getting more interested in the game, it also seems that he's less of a dick about the Metroidvania games even if he talks about them like they're done the same shit over and over again. (The very last Castlevania games has Shanoa traveling all over the place, it doesn't focus on just Castlevania, the fuck areyou smoking man).

The Castlevania references, music and easter eggs pick my interest though.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Jun 14, 2010)

what interview

and where i can see the damn trailer, it's not up on gametrailers (yet)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Okay, i read the interview and i'm getting more interested in the game, it also seems that he's less of a dick about the Metroidvania games even if he talks about them like they're done the same shit over and over again. (The very last Castlevania games has Shanoa traveling all over the place, it doesn't focus on just Castlevania, the fuck areyou smoking man).



To be fair, people have either kept asking him about the game being a Metroidvania or it being a Prince of Persia/Uncharted/God of War ripoff, and he's gotten pretty annoyed about it in some interviews. I would too, because it seems like people are ignoring the mechanics of the actual game here for things already in existence, as if everything has to be some similar traditional game.

And DragonSlayer, I think he's referring to the interview I posted a bit ago.




Goofy Titan said:


> An interesting two-part interview about Lords of Shadow is finally up, and it give interesting info which you can read  and



By the way gents, Harmony of Despair has been confirmed via Microsoft's XBLA reel to be in development, so it's real.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 14, 2010)

Wonder how it's "Fever mode" will be


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> New scans about Lords of Shadow



"Most sympathetic lead since Alucard..." Wtf?  What about Soma, Shanoa... Hell, what about Leon?  Leon was sympathetic!  Leon was super sympathetic!  SARAAAAAAAAAA!!!!  See?  Super sympathetic.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 15, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> To be fair, people have either kept asking him about the game being a Metroidvania or it being a Prince of Persia/Uncharted/God of War ripoff, and he's gotten pretty annoyed about it in some interviews. I would too, because it seems like people are ignoring the mechanics of the actual game here for things already in existence, as if everything has to be some similar traditional game.




Problem is that he's been downplaying Metroidvanias since day 1 when the interviews started. 

"Oh no, this isn't an niche game like those, this one is super awesome because the main inspiration is Super Castlevania 4"

"But don't you guys have RPG elements like the Metroidvania games?"

"Herr....Hum......hey look, we have Shadow of the Colossus styled bosses!"

"Sweet!"

I can understand the guy defending his game to the last, especially when it come to overall fucking retarded gaming community as a whole, my problem with the guy was the constant demeaning of Iga's work on Castlevania. (But to be fair, even if Castlevania was the first to do it in 2D, it wasn't the first to do it in 3D so he could be a little more lenient.)




Goofy Titan said:


> By the way gents, Harmony of Despair has been confirmed via Microsoft's XBLA reel to be in development, so it's real.



Awesome. People in this thread should hook up and play this shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

What's wrong with Metroidvania?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2010)

Nothing, hehehe I wish to see more games like that ,Capcom should make a Demons Crest 2 to counter those Metroidvania games .

Also I wish the new Metroid game becomes more like Metroid again , this new Doomtroid games aren't my cup of tea.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Demon's Crest 2 on PS3. I like it.

Or NDS.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 15, 2010)

I loved the Metroidvania style games, don't know what's so wrong with using them as inspiration


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2010)

Haters always hating and clamoring for "innovation". Usually innovation means getting God of War clones or poor action/adventure games.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 16, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7AA-RNE80G0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jQX7xawrVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 16, 2010)

^ First vid looks like a dark Zelda with a really big Master Sword.

Second vid has awesome gameplay but wtf is with the music?  Sigh... It had better be more Castlevania-esque in other parts...

Normally I wouldn't complain but Castlevania is big on music...


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 16, 2010)

I want to talk about Circle of the Moon. What an interesting game, what I mean is that it's interesting how it seems to be THEE junction between the old school Castlevania and new school Castlevania, it has the mechanics of the old ones but it has the sensibilities of a new one. A really good game in that sense.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 16, 2010)

The gameplay doesn't appeal to me that much. It seems too much akin to the recent rash of action/adventure games where you get this generic set of combos with a mix of cinematic cutscene finishers and hang time. 

Other than that it looked pretty good. I can ignore the above assuming two things: more Castlevania-esque music and there aren't any fucking button sequence shit going on in my boss fights. :taichou (that would remind me too much of that glyph system on that one DS game--now that really pissed me off).


----------



## Inugami (Jun 16, 2010)

That music doesn't fit Castlevania , and the gameplay looks too much like GoW , hope this doesn't end like Dante's Inferno.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The gameplay doesn't appeal to me that much. It seems too much akin to the recent rash of action/adventure games where you get this generic set of combos with a mix of cinematic cutscene finishers and hang time.
> 
> Other than that it looked pretty good. I can ignore the above assuming two things: more Castlevania-esque music and there aren't any fucking button sequence shit going on in my boss fights. :taichou (that would remind me too much of that glyph system on that one DS game--now that really pissed me off).



The glyphs really aren't that bad, if anything I thought they were underused for something that was supposed to be the games.... I hate saying gimmick, the games.... "thing".


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 17, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0klo53PQI4[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the new trailer that premiere at E3 yesterday.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> The glyphs really aren't that bad, if anything I thought they were underused for something that was supposed to be the games.... I hate saying gimmick, the games.... "thing".


 I remember having to fight Death about 13 times because I couldn't draw the glyph the right way. That just isn't cool. :taichou


Trailer looks like it could fight into Castlevniaverse a little bit. But it still doesn't sound anything like it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember having to fight Death about 13 times because I couldn't draw the glyph the right way. That just isn't cool. :taichou



It never took me more than 2-3 tries but I remember first learning about the glyphs and being like " But I can't draw straight lines!" and I can't () but apparently I can get close enough fast enough that it didn't matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I just had trouble with the Death one. Every other one was easy enough, I think. Just pisses me off that they try to make it special by forcing me to use the shitty stylus after already beating the boss.

Just let me fight the boss normally, for fuck's sake.

That's the problem I have with cinematic button-mashing as well. I already beat the boss, but now I have to push this button sequence or the boss is back to life? Fuck you, game developers, you're retarded.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2010)

^ In principle, it is indeed a dick move.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

Hopefully they don't have anything like that in Lord of Shadows.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 17, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just had trouble with the Death one. Every other one was easy enough, I think. Just pisses me off that they try to make it special by forcing me to use the shitty stylus after already beating the boss.
> 
> Just let me fight the boss normally, for fuck's sake.
> 
> That's the problem I have with cinematic button-mashing as well. I already beat the boss, but now I have to push this button sequence or the boss is back to life? Fuck you, game developers, you're retarded.



I usually only have a problem with it when they just throw the button sequences on you from out of nowhere.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I just have poor timing skills I suppose. In my old age, that is.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 17, 2010)

So basically, you want them to make the game easier. 

 I think of it like the fight against the twin sisters in Portrait. I could have my way with them easily in a normal fight but having to land that damn cleansing spell on them was a bitch.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 17, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> I think of it like the fight against the twin sisters in Portrait. I could have my way with them easily in a normal fight but having to land that damn cleansing spell on them was a bitch.



Tell me about it, Jesus Christ.

"Okay, i lured the bitches into the other side of the room, let's start using that-HOLY SHIT, WHY DOES IT TAKE SO LONG?!

FUCK, IT'S RAINING ICY DEATH ON TOP OF ME

I'M CONFUSED AND COLD

SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess there is always "easy mode".  But that wouldn't help me in button sequences or button timing things, which is my only problem.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 17, 2010)

New Castlevania just isn't doing it for me.... am I dying?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jun 17, 2010)

Admittedly, I'm not as excited for it when I first heard of it either but I'm still gonna purchase it when it comes out. Gameplay doesn't look to bad and the enemies seem fresh. Too long has Konami kept us fighting the same sprites over and over. 

I do hope that it still has lots of story elements to connect it to the other ~Vania's. Anyone even know when it's suppose to take place or is it just an alternate timeline type of deal?

I got issues with the character designs though, missing alot of the Castlevania flair.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 18, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> Admittedly, I'm not as excited for it when I first heard of it either but I'm still gonna purchase it when it comes out. Gameplay doesn't look to bad and the enemies seem fresh. Too long has Konami kept us fighting the same sprites over and over.
> 
> I do hope that it still has lots of story elements to connect it to the other ~Vania's. Anyone even know when it's suppose to take place or is it just an alternate timeline type of deal?
> 
> I got issues with the character designs though, missing alot of the Castlevania flair.



The story has no ties to previous games, and has been designed as more a game using the same starting mythology. They used an example of a long folkloric tale told at a campfire, and that Lords of Shadow is similar in the sense that it's a different version of the story of the Belmont family fighting Dracula.

To give an example, the vampire in the broken armor similar to Gabriel seen in the trailer goes by the name of Cornell, the name of the bishonen wolf-man from Legacy of Darkness. Laura, usually represented as the lover or bodyguard of Camilla, is represented as her daughter.

The only thing I ask, and it's really not much; don't fuck over character interpretations or story ideas that have been a staple for the franchise even before Koji Igarashi. Don't toss in characters like Grant or Sypha, and don't make the character become Simon Belmont.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 18, 2010)

> The only thing I ask, and it's really not much; don't fuck over character interpretations or story ideas that have been a staple for the franchise even before Koji Igarashi. Don't toss in characters like Grant or Sypha, and don't make the character become Simon Belmont.



Yeah, the fact that he mentioned that the Vampire Killer is "kinda sorta" there and it's going to appear sooner or later and the fact that established characters are scattered all around in the canon, that's probably going to happen in on way or another.

Baba Yaga being a character is definitely a nice treat. No one ever uses Russian mythology in games and while good, it also takes away from the whole Castlevania feel, the overall mood of the game still feels so detached from the old and new school Castlevania it still bothers me. Apart from Gabriel and a certain key monsters, there's so many stuff that seem forced out of other games, especially the shadow of the Collosus boss.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm going to just approach this as a non-Castlevania title and hope it's a fun game. 

That's the only way I can minimize my nerd rage.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 18, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to just approach this as a non-Castlevania title and hope it's a fun game.
> 
> That's the only way I can minimize my nerd rage.



I think that's how i'm gonna approach this game too.

Just started Lament of Innocence. It's a pretty fun game


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Jun 18, 2010)

The last Castlevania game I played was Lament of Innocence. 




Deathbringerpt said:


> Yeah, the fact that he mentioned that the Vampire Killer is "kinda sorta" there and it's going to appear sooner or later and the fact that established characters are scattered all around in the canon, that's probably going to happen in on way or another.
> 
> Baba Yaga being a character is definitely a nice treat. No one ever uses Russian mythology in games and while good, it also takes away from the whole Castlevania feel, the overall mood of the game still feels so detached from the old and new school Castlevania it still bothers me. *Apart from Gabriel and a certain key monsters, there's so many stuff that seem forced out of other games, especially the shadow of the Collosus boss.*



I believe that colossus is a golem, which have made appearances in other Castlevania games. I do admit that when I first saw it in the trailer the first thing that popped in my head was Gaia from GOW series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 18, 2010)

That golem did look SoC-ish, but the giant golem has been a staple in Castlevania so it works.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 19, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just started Lament of Innocence. It's a pretty fun game



Why does that game get so much hate?  I really liked it.

People bitched about it being a 'DMC clone' but if you're an avid Castlevania fan you'll recognize that the similarities come from the fact that the game borrowed from previous Castlevania games like Simon's Quest and Symphony of the Night.  One could argue that DMC is a rip-off of the Castlevania series using that logic. 

Furthermore, Joachim Mode = Awesomesauce.

...

... I may have to play that game now...

I actually wrote a guide for Lament of Innocence.  I've toyed with the idea of doing a Crazy Mode guide that mirrors the original but I can't be bothered to count every enemy in every room in Crazy Mode like I did for my Normal/Joachim Mode guide.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 19, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Why does that game get so much hate?  I really liked it.
> 
> People bitched about it being a 'DMC clone' but if you're an avid Castlevania fan you'll recognize that the similarities come from the fact that the game borrowed from previous Castlevania games like Simon's Quest and Symphony of the Night.  One could argue that DMC is a rip-off of the Castlevania series using that logic.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's really good actually, too bad i know the ending. Damn internets


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 20, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Why does that game get so much hate?  I really liked it.
> 
> People bitched about it being a 'DMC clone' but if you're an avid Castlevania fan you'll recognize that the similarities come from the fact that the game borrowed from previous Castlevania games like Simon's Quest and Symphony of the Night.  One could argue that DMC is a rip-off of the Castlevania series using that logic.
> 
> ...



I agree, and it really isn't like DMC when you actually play it, DMC is more fast passed and it focuses on chaining attacks and being blisteringly good, Castlevania LoI is much more laid back than that. I also really like Curse of Darkness.... I just wish I could finish it since the two copies I have all have a bad scratch in them (Not from me) that cause a horrible glitch that freezes the game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 20, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> I agree, and it really isn't like DMC when you actually play it, DMC is more fast passed and it focuses on chaining attacks and being blisteringly good, Castlevania LoI is much more laid back than that. I also really like Curse of Darkness.... I just wish I could finish it since the two copies I have all have a bad scratch in them (Not from me) that cause a horrible glitch that freezes the game.



I haven't played that game yet...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 21, 2010)

I really enjoyed the PS2 games (the second one more than the first). I know they get a lot of hate, but I thought they were pretty good.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 21, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I haven't played that game yet...



Do it NOW!!!! You are doing yourself a disservice by not playing the DMC games.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I really enjoyed the PS2 games (the second one more than the first). I know they get a lot of hate, but I thought they were pretty good.



*sigh* Yeah, I don't really get it either. You'd think people would at least care allot about Innocence since it's basically the first game storywise. That's a pretty important thing in a game series, ya know?


----------



## Jimin (Jun 21, 2010)

Good plot doesn't make a good game, you know. Thats what books and movie are for, not games.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 21, 2010)

King Lloyd said:


> Good plot doesn't make a good game, you know. Thats what books and movie are for, not games.



............................ Yes it can.  Games can be lauded for plot, gameplay, style, "awesomeness", a game is not just defined by gameplay and if a point is strong enough for a game then it becomes well known despite its faults. The only thing required for a game is that its enjoyable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Story is pretty important in games, still, though I tend to agree that they aren't needed. If the game is just mediocre in other areas it better have a good story to keep me playing.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'm not saying good plots don't help, but they aren't essential. I'm pretty sure good plot is probably on the lower end of what makes games good. Just think of the Mario games. Whats the plot of most Mario games in the older days? Princess got kidnapped and Mario rescues her. It was as simple as that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Do it NOW!!!! You are doing yourself a disservice by not playing the DMC games.



Oh, I've played DMC; I haven't played CoD.  I should have specified, sorry. 



> *sigh* Yeah, I don't really get it either. You'd think people would at least care allot about Innocence since it's basically the first game storywise. That's a pretty important thing in a game series, ya know?



And there were a lot of other things about that game that were awesome, too.  Music, Joachim Mode, the mood the lighting effects provided, Joachim Mode...


I agree with King Lloyd to an extent.  Castlevania games have only recently started getting more complicated in terms of plot, and even then it's nothing particularly impressive.  The plot comes secondary to the gameplay which suits this series well, imo.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry to double-post but all of you need to see this:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

That Ace Attorney game seems like serious business now.  Maybe I shold play it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That Ace Attorney game seems like serious business now.  Maybe I shold play it.



It's a fun series... and at _least_ half of the cast characters are- barely- closet homosexuals.  And there are references to other games if you are sharp enough to catch them, like FF4.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

You know... I think one of the biggest things for Casltavania is the monsters. Whenever I play a Castlevania game that I haven't before one of the things I look most forward to is seeing what creative interpretations of demons I get to fight and to fight the bosses. Order of Ecclesia was a really good game for interesting bosses in my opinion. 



Gaawa-chan said:


> It's a fun series... and at _least_ half of the cast characters are- barely- closet homosexuals.  And there are references to other games if you are sharp enough to catch them, like FF4.



(Roles eyes) 95% of homosexuals in games are that way because of stupid fans that are in love with the yaoi craze.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> (Roles eyes) 95% of homosexuals in games are that way because of stupid fans that are in love with the yaoi craze.









There's even a line in the game that picks at the sexuality of Grossburg, where you can guess that Redd is Grossburg's lover.



Specter Von Baren said:


> You know... I think one of the biggest things for Casltavania is the monsters. Whenever I play a Castlevania game that I haven't before one of the things I look most forward to is seeing what creative interpretations of demons I get to fight and to fight the bosses. Order of Ecclesia was a really good game for interesting bosses in my opinion.



The designs and looks of the things in the series overall are very interesting.  Legion/Granfalloon is, imo, the coolest.  I would love to see that monster in 3d.



Pretty Alucard fanart:
Thom Yorke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Fun gay guys in my game?  Gotta play that! 

My favorite part of Castlevania are the numerous weapons, equipment and other collectibles it has. Along with the music and gameplay. And RPG elements (don't even try taking those from me ). And secret walls. I hated that one game that didn't have secret walls.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 22, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> There's even a line in the game that picks at the sexuality of Grossburg, where you can guess that Redd is Grossburg's lover.



Maxi is absolutely not gay though since one of presented features of his character is him wanting the hand of the ringleaders daughter and likes to show off to pretty ladies.   And you were saying half of them were homosexuals, you provided me with two. My main complaint is just the characters that don't have any characteristics of being gay and are only used for it because they're attractive guys... or in Fanziska's case for absolutely no reason whatsoever with a certain glasses wearing character that we never even see actually talking to her outside of court.



Gaawa-chan said:


> The designs and looks of the things in the series overall are very interesting.  Legion/Granfalloon is, imo, the coolest.  I would love to see that monster in 3d.



Legion IS in 3D though, in Curse of Darkness, Legion is a secret boss you can fight.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fun gay guys in my game?  Gotta play that!
> 
> My favorite part of Castlevania are the numerous weapons, equipment and other collectibles it has. Along with the music and gameplay. And RPG elements (don't even try taking those from me ). And secret walls. I hated that one game that didn't have secret walls.



So basically you like most everything about Castlevania.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 22, 2010)

I just hope the XBLA is a cool game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 22, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Maxi is absolutely not gay though since one of presented features of his character is him wanting the hand of the ringleaders daughter and likes to show off to pretty ladies.  And you were saying half of them were homosexuals, you provided me with two. My main complaint is just the characters that don't have any characteristics of being gay and are only used for it because they're attractive guys... or in Fanziska's case for absolutely no reason whatsoever with a certain glasses wearing character that we never even see actually talking to her outside of court.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hell yes. Which is why it's one of the best gaming series ever.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 22, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Maxi is absolutely not gay though since one of presented features of his character is him wanting the hand of the ringleaders daughter and likes to show off to pretty ladies.   And you were saying half of them were homosexuals, you provided me with two. My main complaint is just the characters that don't have any characteristics of being gay and are only used for it because they're attractive guys... or in Fanziska's case for absolutely no reason whatsoever with a certain glasses wearing character that we never even see actually talking to her outside of court.



 You are aware that 'Maxi' is based off of a bisexual glitter rock star alter ego, right? 

To be fair, most people didn't notice because they don't know about Ziggy Stardust, Maxwell Demon, and Velvet Goldmine.

As for FranziskaxAdrian, that is based upon a single line as far as I can tell.  Adrian tells Phoenix that Franziska is teaching her how to use a whip.




> Legion IS in 3D though, in Curse of Darkness, Legion is a secret boss you can fight.



Seriously? 
Gotta get that game...


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 24, 2010)

just saw trailer for new castlevania on xbla. shit will be awesome. 6 player fuckin co-op!?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 25, 2010)

Wu Fei said:


> just saw trailer for new castlevania on xbla. shit will be awesome. 6 player fuckin co-op!?



*sigh* I hate this new fad for multiplayer, unless you have the latest internet connection equipment then it's worthless.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 25, 2010)

r u knocking it cause of potentially bad connections ruining the experience?

doesnt take away from how it could be a great experience imo. of course i usually stick to friends or people i communicate wit in some form or fashion anyways. the whole random partners issue will always have its pitfalls.

i really just look forward to seeing what sort of innovative puzzles they come up with and boss battles that make the 6 players a necessity.

either way, if the solo experience is solid i'll give it a go anyways.

i dunno what it is, but i cant get enuf of the retro look.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

2-player Castlevania might be fun. 6-players?  Maybe in 3d or something.


----------



## Wu Fei (Jun 25, 2010)

lmao i hear ya.

 considering folks can be in different parts of the level and how huge levels can be and how its still using throwback sprites and info, i think it can work....i hope it can work


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Sounds familiar. This reminds me of a fan-made Castlevania Online game that never took off from years ago. This guy was using sprites from SotN, mostly, and other games to make an online, multi-player version of Castlevania. 

I was excited for that, too. It had potential.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2010)

Finished Lament of Innocence 

Thought Death was tough he's the only thing that killed me in the entire game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

Lamment of Innocence... which one was that? There was one game I remember Death being semi-tough, but he's usually an easy one. If it's the PS2 one, I had a shit-ton of trouble with Death on that.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2010)

^ Lament of Innocence is the one with the guy in my set.



Berserkhawk z said:


> Finished Lament of Innocence
> 
> Thought Death was tough he's the only thing that killed me in the entire game



Crazy Mode Medusa...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

No idea what that is though.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 25, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No idea what that is though.



Who's in his set? The very first of the Belmont line to take up the whip.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 25, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> Who's in his set? The very first of the Belmont line to take up the whip.



Her set, actually.

It's this game:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMD0AFEoXPE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 25, 2010)

That's the one, alright.


----------



## VioNi (Jun 25, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Her set, actually.
> 
> It's this game:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMD0AFEoXPE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]




I'll never stop loving the awesomeness that is Castlevania.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Her set, actually.
> 
> It's this game:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMD0AFEoXPE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Yeah that's the fight, only opponent in the whole game to beat me 

Gonna try crazy mode after Joachim mode


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 25, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah that's the fight, only opponent in the whole game to beat me
> 
> Gonna try crazy mode after Joachim mode



The bosses could have used work in the game yes.  But the only one I thought was just lame was Succubus. Now Curse of Darkness, that game has good bosses.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 25, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> The bosses could have used work in the game yes.  But the only one I thought was just lame was Succubus. Now Curse of Darkness, that game has good bosses.



Yeah Succubus had to be one of the most pitiful bosses ever 

Gonna play Curse of Darkness after Joachim and Crazy mode.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 26, 2010)

^ Lol, Succubus.  Same goes with the Undead Parasite, though he was relatively tough in Crazy Mode.  Medusa was a bitch in Crazy Mode, though. I suck at that jumping skill and you have to use it eight times in a row in order to avoid that wtf-combo of hers unless you have the Axe + Green Orb which helps a lot.



Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah that's the fight, only opponent in the whole game to beat me
> 
> Gonna try crazy mode after Joachim mode



You should kill the Elementals on Joachim Mode before doing much else; they boost your attack stat so you can do a shit-ton of damage.

Edit: I think you can also find an Attack Up in the Ghostly Theater? Can't remember...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 26, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> ^ Lol, Succubus.  Same goes with the Undead Parasite, though he was relatively tough in Crazy Mode.  Medusa was a bitch in Crazy Mode, though. I suck at that jumping skill and you have to use it eight times in a row in order to avoid that wtf-combo of hers unless you have the Axe + Green Orb which helps a lot.


I also thought Walter was a joke, the only attack of his that was any trouble at all was that giant fireball and even then it was avoidable, Death on the other hand. Damned fire rain 

Forgotten One was easy too.



Gaawa-chan said:


> You should kill the Elementals on Joachim Mode before doing much else; they boost your attack stat so you can do a shit-ton of damage.


I'll keep that in mind thanks


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah that's the fight, only opponent in the whole game to beat me
> 
> Gonna try crazy mode after Joachim mode



The Forgotten One was easier than Death? Hell nawh.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> The Forgotten One was easier than Death? Hell nawh.



I honestly thought so, once i figured out how to avoid his head laser, the rest was just dodge and hit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 27, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I honestly thought so, once i figured out how to avoid his head laser, the rest was just dodge and hit.



His first 'form' in Joachim Mode and Crazy Mode is horrid. Goddamn maggots...


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jun 28, 2010)

I have to say that the Forgotten One has to be one of the most graphic bosses I've ever fought with his internal organs falling out of him constantly, he may be a demon but that's got to be one of the most horrid feelings in the world.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 30, 2010)

^ I always thought that Legion was nastier from a psychological perspective.


Anyway, I have a question.  It's funny because I hadn't thought much of it before but my little sister just asked me so it came back to mind.

She said that it should be impossible to get a game over after you defeat Death. O_o

It's actually something of an interesting puzzle because it begs the question, what exactly is Death?  Is he literally the abstract that is death itself or is he some sort of creature that is closely tied with the afterlife?

Is it even supposed to make sense?  If I were to give Death another identity I would associate him with Hades because of his connection with Cerberus and the fact that he doesn't come off as all-powerful as a personification of Death otherwise would, but that doesn't make any sense because throughout the series it is heavily implied that Christianity is in fact truth.  Otherwise Dracula, who has died in the past, would not refer to the Christian religion as he does.  But to my knowledge there is nothing in the Christian religion that gives death substance.

So, is he supposed to be some soul-eating creature that claims to be death itself when he is in fact, not?  Considering his ties to the stones of alchemy, this is possible.  Perhaps he was born from them or one of them and is eternal and continues to return because of those stones?

I'm overthinking things but I wonder if they will ever attempt to elucidate all this.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 1, 2010)

In the Castlevania series the Devil, and Cllthu are minor enemies, so you might be overthinking things.

Although maybe Dracula's connection to the reaper is why he can't stay dead


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 1, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> In the Castlevania series the Devil, and Cllthu are minor enemies, so you might be overthinking things.
> 
> Although maybe Dracula's connection to the reaper is why he can't stay dead



The reason he couldn't stay dead was because of Castlevania, his castle, it was connected to his power and so he would continue to rise forever until he was cut off from it in 1999 (Gameverse).


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 1, 2010)

'Kay, yeah.  I'm overthinking it. XD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 1, 2010)

Specter Von Baren said:


> The reason he couldn't stay dead was because of Castlevania, his castle, it was connected to his power and so he would continue to rise forever until he was cut off from it in 1999 (Gameverse).



Yeah but it was the reaper who gave Mathias Walter's souls and connected him to the castle through the philosophers stone, wasn't it?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 1, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Yeah but it was the reaper who gave Mathias Walter's souls and connected him to the castle through the philosophers stone, wasn't it?



But didn't Death say that it was his life that would continue to come back so long as Dracula does?..... But then why was he still around in the last two games? (Timeline speaking)

Gaaaahhh!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

Death comes back no matter what. He's Death. You can't have a Castlevania game without him.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 2, 2010)

Very confusing indeed 

Wonder if their ever gonna fully explain Death in Castlevania?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

I thought they did in one of them? Like, he's part of the castle/Dracula, so every time either is borught back, he's brought back, too.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been playing Dracula X chronicles recently, maybe i'm too used to the metroidvania games because i am founding this game to be insane hard, or maybe i just suck...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

The earlier games are a bit more unforgiving. You don't get the bonus armor, HP, damage, etc... as you would in the RPG versions. I went back and played a few after SotN and ran into a bit of a difficulty curve myself.


----------



## Jυstin (Jul 2, 2010)

My favorite Castlevania will always be Symphony of the Night. I had all rooms explored, secrets found, items/enemy items obtained, familiars at Lv99 and Alucard at Lv99 with 2 Ring of Varda.

Then I gave it away for the PSP version and had to start again


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2010)

I've never been a dedicated completionist. I've played SotN a few times, and even got most of the map and items (probably within 95% completetion), but I only used familiars I liked, and I don't think I ever got close to level 99.


----------



## VioNi (Jul 2, 2010)

I liked Symphony of the Night too. It was pretty cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 2, 2010)

If I recall right, Death works for Dracula because of an item Dracula has in his possession, the name forgets me. The reason he appears in Aria of Sorrow and Dawn of Sorrow is because he wants to grant Dracula's soul to some evil side or something.

Anywho, there's some newer, more Castlevania-like footage from Lords of Shadow that's come out lately, and it looks okay.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 3, 2010)

^Some of those videos actually reminds me of that inferno level of GOW1 , heheheh can't wait til CrazyMoronX makes a funny complain about it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 3, 2010)

Doesn't look that bad


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 6, 2010)

Out of curiosity what's everyone's favourite design for Dracula?

Personally i liked the SOTN one although it's tough as he's had a lot of good designs


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Jul 6, 2010)

OoE was pretty badass.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 6, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Out of curiosity what's everyone's favourite design for Dracula?



I really like the CoD design and the OoE artwork for him. 




He was a bishie in Lament of Innocence:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 6, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Out of curiosity what's everyone's favourite design for Dracula?
> 
> Personally i liked the SOTN one although it's tough as he's had a lot of good designs



Order of Ecclesia and Curse of Darkness. He was a smooth friend in those.


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 7, 2010)

I kind of like Portrait of Ruin actually. After seeing him in all the games I had played at the time with white hair and sometimes being disheveled or rugged, seeing Dracula looking so sharp in his traditional look was just great for me.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 10, 2010)

How about everyone's favourite Castlevania character?

Mine's Soma


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 12, 2010)

Alucard.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 12, 2010)

I haven't played all the games but I like Shanoa, Alucard, and Joachim best so far.  If I had to pick one above the others I'd choose Alucard.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 13, 2010)

Alucard is pretty cool 

No love for Belmonts, anyone?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 13, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Alucard is pretty cool
> 
> No love for Belmonts, anyone?



Well, Richter had the epic voice acting... and Leon had that epic line:

Rinaldo: Take this with you. (tosses whip onto table)
Leon: (picks up whip) ... What's this? 



Fun game, but Leon is a fucking idiot. 




I think Julius is my favorite Belmont from the games I've played so far. (No Trevor for Gaawa-chan...)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 14, 2010)

Ricther would be second favorite.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2010)

Richter as a favorite Belmont. Julius comes as a close second.

Shanoa as a favorite non-Belmont.


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Jul 16, 2010)

Favorite Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. Dedicated truckloads of hours to complete this shit. Also, Alucard is badass personified.

Favorite characters: ALUCARD. See above.  
Soma comes a close second for being Dracula's good reincarnation, and also for being the first "skinny" protagonist in the series. I love me some skinnies. 

As for Belmonts, gotta go with Julius, the guy who once-and-for-all nailed Dracula in his coffin forever in 1999 according to his background on Aria of Sorrow. I'm eagerly anticipating the day the last Castlevania installment shall be released with him as the protagonist. Will make me cum pails and buckets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Juliu is the weird guy in the feathery white coat that glows, right?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Juliu is the weird guy in the feathery white coat that glows, right?



Eh? No, he's the guy with the beard and the bandanna around his neck.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

What you talkin' 'bout? :taichou

I don't remember a guy by that description.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 16, 2010)

This is Julius Belmont


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 16, 2010)

Oh, that guy. Was he even playable?


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, that guy. Was he even playable?



Yes, there is a Julius mode in the two games he appeared in but it's a bonus mode.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 17, 2010)

Hope they one day make a game based on the 1999 battle against Drac, that would be epic


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 18, 2010)

I was thinking of nabbing some Castlevania music to put on my Ipod... but said Ipod is almost out of room... If I were to only get a few songs, which ones should I consider?


----------



## Jimin (Jul 18, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-ZWY8aAiKg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 20, 2010)

Mm music.

Anywho, I think my favorite Dracula (visually) was Order of Ecclesia's Dracula. He looked like a very powerful, dominant person, and his attacks reflected this.

My favorite character though is probably Trevor Belmont because that friend is bawlin'.

Also, I didn't know if it was posted in here but Harmony of Despair is coming out on XBLA on August 8th, so just a few weeks from now. I hope the game offers more than what was shown at E3..


----------



## Specter Von Baren (Jul 20, 2010)

I think my favorite Belmont has to be Leon, the first of the vampire killers. His speech at the end of Lament of Innocence was, albeit a little cheesy, an epic and powerful statement. While he was saying it I just kept imagining all the other Belmont's fighting Dracula, to dedicate you entire family line to defeating someone takes guts.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey nerds, anyone wanna buy this Castlevania 20th anniversary collector's pack thing that came with Portrait of Ruin preorders?


(not my auction and not my price, but thats what it is)

Apparently it is *ULTRA RARE*   Cmon Goofy you know you need this shit you CVtard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

I actually almost got that, but I forgot to pre-order like a newb.  I was going to do it mostly for the stylus. Shit was so cash.


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I actually almost got that, but I forgot to pre-order like a newb.  I was going to do it mostly for the stylus. Shit was so cash.


I didn't even know it existed until I picked up my non preordered copy on day one and was given this shitty little black box.

Stylus was cool for a couple of days until it broke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

Broke? 

What about the CD?


----------



## Stumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

Everything else is in good condition. My large man hands were just too much for the stylus to handle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought it was supposed to be bigger and better than the stock stylus? Your hands aren't manly, they're monsterous!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 1, 2010)

I thought these were funny:


----------



## HidanCursed (Aug 1, 2010)

Well ive never known about Castlevania till i heard about the new game coming out that looks awesome for 360 called Castlevania harmony of despair its a 2D game with 4 player co-op and 6 player survival mode

so i can't wait!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 1, 2010)

Wow, I find it hard to believe that someone hasn't heard of Castlevania unless you are new or very, very casual gamer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Sounds interesting. What was this for again?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 2, 2010)

xbox live arcade methinks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Lame.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2010)

Currently just XBLA.

Here's some direct feed footage from Chapter 1.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Time limit, eh? What's that?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2010)

The game has a time limit...like older Castlevania games. It's to make the game move faster. If a player dies online, time is taken away from the timer.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 2, 2010)

Like, the whole castle has a time limit? Or is it broken up into segments somehow?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 2, 2010)

Each Chapter is 30 minutes. Chapters are just stages. You have 30 minutes to get to the boss and kill him.


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 2, 2010)

cant wait 2 play it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 3, 2010)

I wish they'd make a competent Castlevania game for Android or something. I could be playing that right now. 


RIGHT NOW.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 4, 2010)

That Castlevania for the 360 looks lame, but the  music its very cool! , if it's cheap (less than 15 dollars) and Konami release it later for the Ps3 I would buy it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 4, 2010)

PS3 release, please.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 5, 2010)

I played the game for quite a while, and I think it's pretty fun. I think the equipment system is unneeded in such a game, but it helps create replay value in what seems to be a linear stage affair. 

My major complains are the characters and the music. The characters, while diverse, power up differently. Shanoa, Jonathan, and Charlotte all cannot change their attacking weapons, and the main way to strengthen up your characters is by raising their EXP bars. Jonathan's goes up by using and finding Subweapons, Shanoa's is the same but for Glyphs. Alucard, Soma, and Charlotte are all based more on chance than the others, as Alucard needs to find scrolls in chests to level up, and Soma is his usual "beat enemy" BS, so he's the one with the longest legs to level up. Charlotte has some new mechanics that she can absorb certain projectiles to do certain moves, so she's sort of like Soma, but much less tedious. My complaint about the music is that it's all over the fucking place. It goes from cheese metal to random midi, to music stolen from Dracula X Chronicles. It's a bit lame.

I have no clue how the online mode is but this seems like an interesting, albeit odd game concept. Take the style of SotN and most of the games followed after that and merge that style with the linear, time based affair of the original games and you have Harmony of Despair. It seems that the general review claims that it's just okay and not great is pretty true. This is for people who want a linear Castlevania game with a lot of mileage in re-playability, and for those who love grinding. If you don't, you should buy Castlevania Adventure Rebirth for the Wii.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 5, 2010)

Look!  It's Leon!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

Sounds kinda weird. 

I mean, they ruined the music totally, or is it all decent just all over the place? 

The leveling system also seems weird. What ever happened to just killin' bad guys?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't think the music was ruined personally. Then again i've only playedt he first level and i thought that the music was pretty badass in that.

We gotta play this shit Goofy, send me your gamertag.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 5, 2010)

I want to play. Buy me an XBOX 360 so we can play.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh, well that isn't that bad then. I was expecting some atrocious music or something. At least it's Castlevania-ish.

Hammer, eh? I always wanted to play a black dude.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 9, 2010)

Hammer is white, though....


----------



## ExoSkel (Aug 10, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, well that isn't that bad then. I was expecting some atrocious music or something. At least it's Castlevania-ish.
> 
> Hammer, eh? I always wanted to play a black dude.


lol, what black dude?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 10, 2010)

MC Hammer of course


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

It's not MC Hammer? 

Well, I guess I could play as a Hammer Brother, too.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 10, 2010)

> *- Hammer*
> 
> *- Hammer*
> 
> ...



Awesome. Finally,after getting cut from being a playable character in the Dawn of Sorrow game, he's getting his due.

My nametag is Sieg Oo, Goofy Titan, but my gold subscription ended this fucking week and i'm on a budget, so i'll probably won't be able to play this fucking month.

Also call me a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) if you want, but i actually like the cheesy metal, only because it's Castlevania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 10, 2010)

Pretty sure Hammer is black though.

At least he should be black with a name like "Hammer".


----------



## Velocity (Aug 11, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty sure Hammer is black though.
> 
> At least he should be black with a name like "Hammer".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 12, 2010)

Yep, that's a black man.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 14, 2010)

Game looks awesome, I almost wish i had a 360 now


----------



## MS81 (Aug 14, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Game looks awesome, I almost wish i had a 360 now



Harmony of despair is cool!!!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 14, 2010)

You people suck, stop rubbing it in 

I hope it gets a PS3 release


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 15, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> You people suck, stop rubbing it in
> 
> I hope it gets a PS3 release



I only have a Wii.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

We still get that other game. :33 Lord of Shadows or whatever.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We still get that other game. :33 Lord of Shadows or whatever.


That was meant to be out this year, but clearly it won't be.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Mother fuckers.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That was meant to be out this year, but clearly it won't be.



Link the site of that info , because I thought it gonna come in october  .


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I only have a Wii.



At least you got the Wii exclusive Judgement, PS3 owners got nothing new


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

We still got....... umm.........


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 16, 2010)

Berserkhawk z said:


> At least you got the Wii exclusive Judgement, PS3 owners got nothing new



But I won't be able to play Lords of Shadow when it comes out! 

And Judgment? 
From what I understand it's bashed far too heavily but I'm not into fighters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Go buy a pS3.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Go buy a pS3.



I plan to once I have money.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

I will lend you the money, but I charge 25% interest.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will lend you the money, but I charge 25% interest.



Lol, I can wait.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2010)

Are you sure? 25% interest isn't even that much. That's like 100 bucks a month.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you sure? 25% interest isn't even that much. That's like 100 bucks a month.



I'd be better off taking out cash from my education bonds!


----------



## VioNi (Aug 16, 2010)

lol @ CrazyMoron you and your money schemes. 

So when exactly is this game coming out? I'm anxious but to lazy to look it up. xD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 17, 2010)

I can bring it down to 20%.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 24, 2010)

Lyra said:


> That was meant to be out this year, but clearly it won't be.



Lords of Shadow is coming out *October 5th* in the US, so it will be.

The two DLC chapters they have planned however are currently TBA.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally, direct footage from a section of the game that isn't the opening act.


----------



## Stumpy (Aug 29, 2010)

That video lost me when the chick told him he needed to go fetch four crystal shards.

Also, GOOFY WHY I NO SEE YOU ON MESSENGER ANYMORE


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Finally, direct footage from a section of the game that isn't the opening act.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 29, 2010)

Yah, nobody knows what that really implies thus far. It could just be a cute name reference, as a small wink for fans of Lament of Innocence. Just like how there's a Dorin in the game, which is a reference to the shop owner in Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 29, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Yah, nobody knows what that really implies thus far. It could just be a cute name reference, as a small wink for fans of Lament of Innocence. Just like how there's a Dorin in the game, which is a reference to the shop owner in Portrait of Ruin.



B-but it makes for such a badass plot bunny...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks okay, I guess. I didn't get much a Castlevania feel off that video though. 

Maybe I'm just being contrary.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks okay, I guess. I didn't get much a Castlevania feel off that video though.
> 
> Maybe I'm just being contrary.



I agree this feels more like Darksiders 2.0 a bunch of elements of various games but instead of Zelda this rippoff more GoW , I don't have a problem with that but the music ...doesn't make me feels the chills of playing a Castlevania game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Certainly. It looks like a decent new game in the vein of Darksiders, but a Castlevania it is not.

I suppose the subweapons thing kinda feels at home, but other than that...


----------



## MS81 (Aug 30, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> At 3 minutes in... "Bastard child... most likely from the Cronqvist family..." Holy shit.
> 
> For those who don't know, that's THIS GUY'S family:


Mathias Cronqvist aka Dracula


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2010)

Does that mean he can Soul Steal?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 31, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Certainly. It looks like a decent new game in the vein of Darksiders, but a Castlevania it is not.
> 
> I suppose the subweapons thing kinda feels at home, but other than that...



I agree.  Music is lame.  If they don't backpedal and change it or if the other tracks aren't better... 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Does that mean he can Soul Steal?



I think that if he is a Cronqvist, he probably isn't directly related to Mathias.  Mathias changed his name and there's no indication that he had children prior to his 'fall.'  Furthermore, if he is directly descended from Mathias AFTER the turning then he would be a dhampire, which he... isn't.  Obviously.  So, maybe Mathias had a sibling or something and the Cronqvist family lived on long after his turning.
So other than having the same roots there's not much of a connection there... still could be played with, though.  I've always thought that the Belmont clan should have stayed cozy with the Cronqvist family just in case, whether that means taking in a bastard child of theirs or not. 


Edit: This is interesting... someone is making mockup screenshots for a Simon's Quest remake:



Edit2:  Why can't I find any animated sprites of the Belmont Pimp Walk?


----------



## MS81 (Aug 31, 2010)

I meant to put spoiler tag on my post!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2010)

But he acn still soul steal, right?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally saw the art for Yoko from Harmony of Despair...



Pretty...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2010)

I'd do her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 2, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Finally saw the art for Yoko from Harmony of Despair...
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty...



NOW I'VE LOST IT.

Gamertag is Sieg Oo. Shanoa only user here so far, this game is great.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 3, 2010)

Want the game... but I don't have a system to play it on...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 3, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Want the game... but I don't have a system to play it on...


 I'll offer you the same loan options on a PS3, bro.

I'll even give you a special interest rate of 12%.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 9, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 10, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Gotta admit i missed Soma's pimp coat in DoS


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 10, 2010)

All he needed was a cool hat and a cane.


----------



## Maxi (Sep 12, 2010)

My interest in the Castlevania series has been getting higher and higher with the day and i actually played the very first game in the series. 

I hadn't had this much fun in videogames in a while.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can't wait!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

This is really my most anticipated PS3 game this year after 3D Dot Game Heroes. I hope it's good.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2010)

wow i gots to admit it, once again im a castlevania fan. i stopped buying castlevania games after the gba ones. but i picked up harmony of despair and im a fan once more. ill probably be picking up lords of shadows the first day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

You should play the GBA/DS games.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 13, 2010)

hmm yoko is going to be the next dlc character? i was hoping for adult maria and Julius.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 13, 2010)

As a Castlevania fan, I will be picking Lords of Shadow.

Here is hoping the story and characters make up for the predictable gameplay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2010)

I will wait for a while before buying it. 1) to see the reviews and 2) for the price drop. 

I don't quite trust it.


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 16, 2010)

New Castlevania Trailer starts at 00:49:20 followed by behind the scenes footage, characters' name revealed, sound clips of voice actors/actresses and Gameplay footage. It's all in Japanese. Link


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2010)

Lords of Shadow trailer, directed by Hideo Kojima. MASSIVE SPOILERS, despite the moonrunes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

Massive spoilers in a trailer?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 16, 2010)

It shows off a lot of the games characters. Literally everybody who has a spoken role is in that trailer...which has now been subtitled~


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2010)

*Spoilers:*

Looks like Gabriel really is an angel....lame.

That said...holy shit on a shit sandwich, that was something of absolute epic proportions, holy crap. I didn't really followed whatever they were feeding as the plot of the game nor did i care at the time but they still did a damn well good job at making it a tense and dangerous journey with the heavy dialogue, diverse set of characters (Still love that Baba Yaga is in there and it looks like Orlox will also be a character), epic confrontations and enemies of all kinds. I still saw like, 15% Castlevania material altogether but whatever, it really picked my interest and i'll definitely buy this over Vanquish, the other game i'm planning to buy in October.

Also, it's surprising how the Japanese cast is so damn inferior to the original English one, even the Japanese actors i'm familiar with and a personal fan, especially the evil female characters as Carmilla, Laura and Baba Yaga, those were terrible. The only guy i liked better was Dracula himself but then again he's has like 3 lines of dialogue total so far.

And Death looks pretty boring in appearance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

That trailer was pretty damn epic. I want to play this game now. 

Not tomorrow.

Not the next day.


RIGHT. FUCKING. NOW.


I just hope it lasts more than 20 hours.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> It shows off a lot of the games characters. Literally everybody who has a spoken role is in that trailer...which has now been subtitled~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

I should quit my job and play Dragon Quest IX all day until this game comes out.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That trailer was pretty damn epic. I want to play this game now.
> 
> Not tomorrow.
> 
> ...



Sadly, I doubt it will.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

Yeah, that seems to be the norm these days. Quick bang for your buck sorta thing. Probably 8 hours.


----------



## Blade (Sep 16, 2010)

Easy or Normal mode?


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2010)

I've said it before in the DMC5 thread and I'll say it again, Konami's attempt for a eastern/western studio effort is a lot better than Capcom's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2010)

Isn't this game made by someone else and Konami just picked it up or something?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 16, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> I've said it before in the DMC5 thread and I'll say it again, Konami's attempt for a eastern/western studio effort is a lot better than Capcom's.



It's the same fucking thing. They grabbed a Japanese franchise and just made it their own western version that's not faithful at all to the previously established setting.

There's absolutely no difference in the approach whatsoever, whether the game is good or not has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Castiel (Sep 16, 2010)

Kojima is producer only


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 16, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's the same fucking thing. They grabbed a Japanese franchise and just made it their own western version that's not faithful at all to the previously established setting.
> 
> There's absolutely no difference in the approach whatsoever, whether the game is good or not has nothing to do with it.



Actually the difference is that the main character and the story is different, they don't even share the same name (surname aside of course). Being good or not matters since the point is to get people to buy the damn game. While the approach between the publishers is similar, the actual decisions on how to approach the franchises from both developers (Ninja Theory and MercurySteam) is different.

The point is that one is looking better than the other, no more or less.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 16, 2010)

Game looks sweet from just the stuff I saw. Makes me want to go back and relive a few of the Castlevania I missed.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 16, 2010)

1047?  ... That's before LoI, which means that... Death may be the final villain in this game, which makes sense considering the plot.

At any rate, it certainly _shouldn't_ deal with Dracula...


----------



## Yoshi-Paperfold (Sep 17, 2010)

In another clip the horse with the glowing blue markings on its body could talk and disappeared at the end of the clip, and the eagle in the new trailer can talk and has the same markings, so I wonder if it's the same being.

Here's the clip: 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JixWjhLrQ6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2010)

> Actually the difference is that the main character and the story is different, they don't even share the same name (surname aside of course).



Castlevania doesn't have a set main character but that doesn't change the fact that the approach is still the same. Gabriel doesn't resemble at all any of the main protagonist of the series, which usually had their own distinct gothic style and clothes. Gabriel looks like he came out of Warcraft, wearing a Blood elf armor with a cross that shoots a chain. He's completely out of style with the franchise both the Classic and Metroidvania versions.

So yeah, exactly the same treatment for the playable character. Whether you like it or not it's up to personal opinion but saying that  Konami's effort at westerninzing is better or correct, it's faulty when it's the exact same thing.



> Being good or not matters since the point is to get people to buy the damn game.



But we still have no idea how DmC's plays which is the fundamental aspect of the franchise, so it's a little early to say anything or comparing efforts, right?

Lords of Shadow initial trailers were as disjointed and out of place with the franchise that i was as pissed then as i am now with Devil May Cry but since we know next to nothing how good or bad the game actually is, it's pretty pointless to say Lords of Shadow is better than anything.




> The point is that one is looking better than the other, no more or less.



Lords of Shadow, at this point, showed everything you need to now about the game, this Devil May Cry only has a short trailer showing Dante jumping through buildings and fighting some monsters in a cutscene. Too early to make any comparison with merit. If you compare it with the first trailers of LoS though, they're much at the same level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 17, 2010)

Yoshi-Paperfold said:


> In another clip the horse with the glowing blue markings on its body could talk and disappeared at the end of the clip, and the eagle in the new trailer can talk and has the same markings, so I wonder if it's the same being.
> 
> Here's the clip:


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 17, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Castlevania doesn't have a set main character but that doesn't change the fact that the approach is still the same. Gabriel doesn't resemble at all any of the main protagonist of the series, which usually had their own distinct gothic style and clothes. *Gabriel looks like he came out of Warcraft, wearing a Blood elf armor with a cross that shoots a chain. He's completely out of style with the franchise both the Classic and Metroidvania versions.*
> 
> So yeah, exactly the same treatment for the playable character. *Whether you like it or not it's up to personal opinion but saying that  Konami's effort at westerninzing is better or correct, it's faulty when it's the exact same thing.*
> 
> ...



He looks like he's out of Warcraft? Just because it has a medievel theme (which other games have done) doesn't mean the guy should be reduced to being called a Warcraft rip-off.

Again I pointed out it's not the same thing, Castlevania has had plenty of games in it's long history, and the last games (in 3D) haven't proven it could stay the same as a full-on last-gen console game. Hence the need to change the series' current direction, where as DMC doesn't need a change or reboot. It's only had 4 games where the 1st and 3rd ones were good, the 4th was okay, and 2nd was below average. The only thing people wanted was legitimate expansion on the story and some new gameplay elements, nobody really wanted a reboot since the character worked well and stood out in the first place.

You actually see gameplay in the trailer, he's interacting with environment around him, and using various objects (but mostly cars) to throw at enemies. You can tell those specific are actual in-game stuff going on, just with the HUD cut out and using dynamic camera angles. If Ninja theory wants to change the gameplay and the character, why not just make new IP or show the game as a spiritual successor? It seems that without Kamiya's influence on DMC (as with 1 and somewhat 3) Capcom cannot make any good decisions on it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 17, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gabriel doesn't resemble at all any of the main protagonist of the series



Someone hasn't played Simon's Quest, because Gabriel's attire is a direct reference to that game. He was originally going to be Simon Belmont, too...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 17, 2010)

bigduo209 said:


> He looks like he's out of Warcraft? Just because it has a medievel theme (which other games have done) doesn't mean the guy should be reduced to being called a Warcraft rip-off.



I didn't threw around that comparison out of nowhere, it was literally the first thing that poped into my head when i first saw Gabriel, especially with his claw gloves and oversized armor. He doesn't look like he belongs in Castlevania.



> Again I pointed out it's not the same thing, Castlevania has had plenty of games in it's long history, and the last games (in 3D) haven't proven it could stay the same as a full-on last-gen console game. Hence the need to change the series' current direction, where as DMC doesn't need a change or reboot. It's only had 4 games where the 1st and 3rd ones were good, the 4th was okay, and 2nd was below average. The only thing people wanted was legitimate expansion on the story and some new gameplay elements, nobody really wanted a reboot since the character worked well and stood out in the first place.



You're drifting here, while you're absolutely right that rebooting the franchise was the last thing that Devil May Cry needed and the same thing couldn't be said about Castlevania in the head consoles (so in that point, you're pretty much right), the main point is that they simply diverged completely from their previous established setting and universe and from a development point of a view, they did the exact same thing regardless if the game "deserved" the reboot or not.

But i see where you're coming from.



> You actually see gameplay in the trailer, he's interacting with environment around him, and using various objects (but mostly cars) to throw at enemies. You can tell those specific are actual in-game stuff going on, just with the HUD cut out and using dynamic camera angles.



All pre-rendered pal, no actual gameplay whatsoever. It does give you an idea how the game will be but we still don't have anything concrete, you're getting way ahead of yourself. Only the looks suck (So far), you can't really say anything about the gameplay.



> If Ninja theory wants to change the gameplay and the character, why not just make new IP or show the game as a spiritual successor? It seems that without Kamiya's influence on DMC (as with 1 and somewhat 3) Capcom cannot make any good decisions on it.



Kamiya had nothing to do with 3, he didn't touched the franchise after he made the first one. Capcom made Devil May Cry better after his departure (3 and 4) and it's not beyond their ability to make it even better, the one to blame here is Inafune and his urge to "Westernize" everything and handing off their best franchises to western developers, apparently Dead Rising 2 is the exception. I really don't fucking get that guy.

I remember when i completely loved a Devil May Cry game from beginning to end, DMC 3 looks like it's so far away now. Andi  also remember how much of a shrieking fanboy i was when i saw the trailer for the 4th (Which was superior to this one in every way).



Goofy Titan said:


> Someone hasn't played Simon's Quest, because Gabriel's attire is a direct reference to that game. He was originally going to be Simon Belmont, too...



I knew that but really, it's a pretty loose reference at best. I wouldn't say they're that similar.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 18, 2010)

The platforming, the dodge rolling, the fighting, EXACTLY like the GoW system. Except his whip strikes are hella fast.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2010)

The trailer showcased at TGS made me want LoS.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 18, 2010)

Jon Snow said:


> The trailer showcased at TGS made me want LoS.



Link please!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Sep 18, 2010)

New Lupe Fiasco and Flying Lotus

This is from IGN.

Looks SO DAMN NICE.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 18, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh my dark lord.. that trailer was ridiculously awesome. I'm not one to buy overpriced Limited Editions but.. I'd make an exception. Already liked the gameplay from the earlier trailers, that was just icing on the cake for me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 20, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2010)

I'd buy a special edition if it came with a Dracula Cape and a Vampire Slayer Whip.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 21, 2010)

It's called the Vampire Killer, bra.

Also, the demo to the game comes out this week for those with PSN+, and next week for regular PSN/XBL users.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 21, 2010)

I have to say LoS looks awesome, I wonder if it will have a voice option of picking Japanese voices, they sounded really nice.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's called the Vampire Killer, bra.
> 
> Also, the demo to the game comes out this week for those with PSN+, and next week for regular PSN/XBL users.



Hah God damn it, why did the game primary console had to be the PS3...


----------



## Amuro (Sep 21, 2010)

Chupacabra - Hideo Kojima 



This looks fucking epic loving the different looks of the vampires and creature designs. It's out the day before my birthday in europe so i'll get someone to get me it. 

I'm interested in seeing the design they use for the big man himself, wonder if the guy he's fighting in the sky is him?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's called the Vampire Killer, bra.
> 
> Also, the demo to the game comes out this week for those with PSN+, and next week for regular PSN/XBL users.


 I knew that, I was just trying to be witty and mix Buffy into the lore. 


**


Deathbringerpt said:


> Hah God damn it, why did the game primary console had to be the PS3...


 Because PS3 is the best.


----------



## MS81 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> I have to say LoS looks awesome, I wonder if it will have a voice option of picking Japanese voices, they sounded really nice.


american voice actors aren't bad at all. most of the time I like Japanese voices is only because if it's a game after a manga/anime!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 22, 2010)

Lol, the voiceactor for the old hag spoiled the age of that younglooking girl, Claudia was it?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's called the Vampire Killer, bra.
> 
> Also, the demo to the game comes out this week for those with PSN+, and next week for regular PSN/XBL users.



Sweet!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2010)

I forgot about an demo. Anyone play it yet?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2010)

The demo is just the E3 demo. When it comes out on Tuesday, that's when the marketing blitz begins; There's the demo, review sites will have their embargoes lifted and scores will be showing up on the internet, and the launch trailer will be released, narrated by Jason Isaacs, who has been rumored to be the voice of Dracula for the game.

Speaking of reviews, some recent reviews have come out for the game from European magazines, but I don't know the exact scores. All I know is that GamesMaster and Xbox World 360 gave the game over a 90% score. I'm actually surprised by how high it is, but I guess Lords of Shadow could be the Batman: Arkham Asylum of 2010.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds good, but I don't trust those kind of review.  For all I know they give anything that looks pretty 90% scores.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2010)

To compare, GamesMaster gave Bayonetta a 93%, God of War III a 94%, and Dante's Inferno a 80%.

As far as action titles go, they nailed those three pretty well. I'd like to know the specific score for the game, but I figure it's maybe around Bayonetta's level, if that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Well that doesn't really give me much hope. Bayonetta was okay and all, but I don't think it should get a 93% or anything.

If she was naked the whole game, maybe, but c'mon now.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 24, 2010)

wow i just finished playing the LoS demo, its way better then dante, a lil better then bayonetta, and lil less then gow3. its amazing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't know what to make of that. I don't want it to be like any of those games.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what to make of that. I don't want it to be like any of those games.



It's expected to be similar to those type of games though. 

As long as it brings something new and original with the gameplay, I wouldn't mind as much if people constantly compare it to GOW.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

If the gameplay is similar I wouldn't mind so much. But, as a new-age Castlevania game I'm expecting a vast inventory, huge weapon selection, cool equipment options, great abilities, possibly summons/familiars, leveling system, sub-weapons, and good music.

If it fails on more than, say, 2 of those fronts, I will be pissed.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 24, 2010)

I forsee CMX being pissed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I will probably be ultra-pissed.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the gameplay is similar I wouldn't mind so much. But, as a new-age Castlevania game I'm expecting a vast inventory, huge weapon selection, cool equipment options, great abilities, possibly summons/familiars, leveling system, sub-weapons, and good music.
> 
> If it fails on more than, say, 2 of those fronts, I will be pissed.



I agree with you man, i really dont want Castlevania to feel like God of War. That game felt resstricted, and sometimes generic. I'm sure the Story line will be vastly more interesting than the GoW series, but i just hope i don't play a clone. As a matter of fact, i dont want to have the impression that im playing something close to it.

Running into rooms full of beasts and kicking the shit out of them isnt exactly what i call a Castlevania game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

Castlevania has always been about the giant bosses though. People might say it's a "clone," but Castlevania more-or-less invented that on the NES.

It has also been about exploration and collecting in recent years. Lots of secrets, hard-to-find items, and a vast array of equipment. They take that away and it would be basically another generic action game.


----------



## DideeKawaii (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Castlevania has always been about the giant bosses though. People might say it's a "clone," but Castlevania more-or-less invented that on the NES.
> 
> It has also been about exploration and collecting in recent years. Lots of secrets, hard-to-find items, and a vast array of equipment. They take that away and it would be basically another generic action game.



I know what you mean, but i'd feel bad entering a room and its all about cleaning it, like God of war. I actually never associated Giant bosses and GoW. 

I also hope we wont lose the RPG features of the game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I mention giant bosses because people seem to associate them with a lot of other games, particularly Shadow of the Colossus.

Sure, we haven't seen anything as big as that stone golem in the trailer before, but that's more of a system limitation from previous installments than anything. I can't imagine something that big in 2d.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the gameplay is similar I wouldn't mind so much. But, as a new-age Castlevania game I'm expecting a vast inventory, huge weapon selection, cool equipment options, great abilities, possibly summons/familiars, leveling system, sub-weapons, and good music.
> 
> If it fails on more than, say, 2 of those fronts, I will be pissed.



I doubt we will be seeing summons/familiars, so that's already one down. 

But I agree with your list overall. The game should keep an overall feel of Castlevania even if they change the battle mechanics to something similar to GOW or any other action game. I know the story will be levels beyond better than GOW or Bayonetta though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 24, 2010)

I think that thing he rides on with the glyphs is a familiar/summon that can shapeshift. So, in a way, they will be in there.

That's not quite as imporant though as it isn't really in every game or anything. I just really enjoy that system.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what to make of that. I don't want it to be like any of those games.



well how about the best 3D castlevania game ever..  well it is better then the 64, ps, and xbox ones.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 24, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If the gameplay is similar I wouldn't mind so much. But, as a new-age Castlevania game I'm expecting a vast inventory, huge weapon selection, cool equipment options, great abilities, possibly summons/familiars, leveling system, sub-weapons, and good music.
> 
> If it fails on more than, say, 2 of those fronts, I will be pissed.



Vast inventory and huge weapon selection? Just the Combat Cross, Subweapons, and upgrades to each. Which is also the leveling system, I guess.

There are sort of familiars. You use Pixies at one point, which in this game is a Subweapon.

The music will probably be around the level of this song.

[YOUTUBE]DQ7AzMDQYvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I guess if it's more of a traditional Castlevania game I'd be okay with it. I mean, they used to only have the whip.


Still. :taichou


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

The main focus in combat is combos with the Combat Cross from the trailers we have seen. The only bad thing would be if one combo is overpowered is constantly used more than the others.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

Combos make me want to punch little children.


And not even the boys. I mean little girls.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

Why? They're not so bad, and they balanced the types of moves you can do. You can't spam ranged attacks because none of them stun enemies. You need to use direct attacks, which means you're concentrating on one enemy.

That's actually a smart design choice, and I'm surprised not many games follow suit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

For one thing, as mentioned before me, it usually comes down to 5-6 useless combos and 1 or 2 good ones. 

Another problem is I never remember how to do them anyway.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

Have you played Lament of Innocence? The combo system is like that, but instead of it being a hidden experience system that unlocks skills, it's based on buying skills and progressing in the game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

I doubt the combo system will be difficult to utilize. You only have two attack buttons for the Combat Cross. 

I just wish for more balanced combos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I did play it, but I don't remember any combo system. I barely remember anything about anything anymore. It's like I have early Alzheimers or something. 


Don't tell me you kill monsters and collect soul points or something to buy and unlock skills and extra health/mana/power?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't tell me you kill monsters and collect soul points or something to buy and unlock skills and extra health/mana/power?



Welcome to God of Vania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I'll still give it a shot.

I mean, if you get down to it the buying of skills and health is virtually the same thing as levelling up and unlocking skills and health. It's just that getting a level feels like you've accomplished more, and you get a boost in all of your stats, not just the generic ones you have to buy. Buying stuff limits you way too much.

I also really love the floating level-up text and sound that plays in Castlevania.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Don't tell me you kill monsters and collect soul points or something to buy and unlock skills and extra health/mana/power?



You get experience points when you solve puzzles, too. Though if you use the option to skip them, you don't get diddly dick.


----------



## the_ilest (Sep 27, 2010)

ohh as for the combo system well im really confused about it. like for example, certain combos do better against certain enemies and others dont. like button mashing combos are good for lesser enemies. while skill based combos are for the tougher enemies. im really liking the combo system so far...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> You get experience points when you solve puzzles, too. Though if you use the option to skip them, you don't get diddly dick.



You can skip puzzles?

Wow.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2010)

Skip Puzzles :amazed , twitch gamers would love that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm gonna skip puzzles.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 27, 2010)

But puzzles are part of the experience.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You can skip puzzles?
> 
> Wow.



I figure that's because they may too confusing for some, or someone on the design team feared people want nothing but combat in the game. 

There's a puzzle that involves a chess board and a number of bosses as pieces, one involves scarecrows, and another involves a musical box that plays Vampire Killer. They sound pretty interesting to me.

At the very least, they sound cleverly designed and unique. None of the reviews so far have criticized them outside of potential difficulty in figuring out a solution for a handful.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> I figure that's because they may too confusing for some, or someone on the design team feared people want nothing but combat in the game.
> 
> There's a puzzle that involves a chess board and a number of bosses as pieces, one involves scarecrows, and another involves *a musical box that plays Vampire Killer*. They sound pretty interesting to me.
> 
> At the very least, they sound cleverly designed and unique. None of the reviews so far have criticized them outside of potential difficulty in figuring out a solution for a handful.



I'm sold on this game .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I wish there was a skip puzzles in games that had replay. Some puzzles, while kind challenging and semi-enjoyable the first time through, are insanely frustrating to do over and over again.

I'd never actually skip a puzzle on the first play though. That's like only cheating for boss fights but you turn the cheats off for normal fights.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

That could also be a reason why the option is included, as some stages require backtracking, and each stage unlocks challenges after you beat it for the first time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I want an option to skip everything and just see the ending. Games are too hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

Well....I'd suggest playing the game on easy, then. 

It seems even though there's a lot of new designs and interpretations for Lords of Shadow in comparison to other titles in the series, a lot of the reviews thus far have almost unanimously said that the bosses still hold the Castlevania staple of challenging, engaging boss fights.

I myself welcome it. Order of Ecclesia was a great fucking reminder about what good Castlevania bosses are all about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I hated that one boss towards the end of OoE. It just got too dependent on patterns for my tastes and I decided against finishing the game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 27, 2010)

Which one boss? There were a lot of hard bosses near the end of the game, though none of em were too bad.

The hardest boss in the game, at least for me, was Blackmore, the vampire who attacked with shadows. I already kept getting reemed by him, so I had to abuse the Blast Attack Glyph Union attack.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2010)

I don't know, it was really big and green I think.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 27, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> The hardest boss in the game, at least for me, was Blackmore, the vampire who attacked with shadows. I already kept getting reemed by him, *so I had to abuse the Blast Attack Glyph Union attack.*



I did the same thing.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 27, 2010)

Buying this instead of fallout 3...better be worth it!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2010)

Gameplay trailer.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 28, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> The hardest boss in the game, at least for me, was Blackmore, the vampire who attacked with shadows. I already kept getting reemed by him, so I had to abuse the Blast Attack Glyph Union attack.



Dodging master race reporting. I Nitesco'd the living shit out of that guy.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2010)

Hehe, I'm just not used to the DS for action games of that caliber.

And it seems that in fact the review embargo for websites is being lifted, as


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

Over 40 different combo attacks. 

I'm sort of shocked on all of the high reviews this game is getting so far. I thought people would complain on the similarities to other games and deduct points for that.


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Sep 28, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> Over 40 different combo attacks.
> 
> I'm sort of shocked on all of the high reviews this game is getting so far. *I thought people would complain on the similarities to other games and deduct points for tha*t.



If that was the case, then nearly every FPS game and other platforms would have rating scores around 0.1-0.5 out of 10.


----------



## HUNTER EMS (Sep 28, 2010)

basch71 said:


> The platforming, the dodge rolling, the fighting, EXACTLY like the GoW system. Except his whip strikes are hella fast.



C'mon people, what's with this "Castlevania LOS is like GOW" BS, this is Konami we are talking about. I read the Castlevania LOS article at IGN, they played the first eight hours of the game, and i can assure you is not going to be a clone of GOW. LOS is more like Shadow of the colossus(LOS has huge environments, bosses and scenery) + GOW(the fighting is similar) + Final Fantasy(environments in LOS resemble something like a fantasy adventure) + Uncharted 2(the platforming and puzzles) and other. The fighting might be very similar to GOW, but there is a whole lot more in LOS.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 28, 2010)

HUNTER EMS said:


> If that was the case, then nearly every FPS game and other platforms would have rating scores around 0.1-0.5 out of 10.



Yeah, but most people are afraid of change. I thought people would deduct points because they would feel like this isn't a true Castlevania game and just another GOW like game. (Look at Dante's Inferno)

I'm actually looking forward to this game compared to their previous 3D Castlevanias.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 28, 2010)

If it's a clone then at least this one's a well made one and not a piece of shit like Dante's Inferno.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

I just hope I don't get carpal tunnel.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 28, 2010)

More reviews!

Nowgamer - 8.5




It seems the Nowgamer guy probably isn't a fan of boss fights.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

Boss battles sound bad according to him. 

But worth the frustration, I suppose. I will probably also hate them, but I get frustrated with boss battles pretty easily.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm gonna fucking love the boss battles. It just sounds that the dude who was reviewing the game doesn't like challenge / trial and error in his games. Too bad.

Anyway, I was getting a bit pessimistic about this but after reading all those new reviews, I can't wait to get this. Next Monday!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

Next Monday? 

Better beat DQIX stat.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 28, 2010)

Coming out 4th October in Europe! I think it's 5th in America. Hopefully I can beat it before Friday when Enslaved comes out.

EDIT: Actually, the store where I preordered it says 4th October but another store says 8th October... I'm unsure now. D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2010)

Sucka. I'm gonna just steal it from the gamestop truck on the 3rd.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Shame that Gametrailers didn't find the game as good as the other reviews. D: It's the site I trust the most too as their reviews are usually pretty accurate and objective.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 29, 2010)

What I usually don't like is that they have separate categories for the review, yet they never use them to average out the final score. This had led to games getting higher or lower scores than one would assume based on the separate scored being melded together.

If they did use the separate scores they put for the game, the score would be higher than a 7.9. But again, a 7.9 and Gamespot's 7.5 are currently the lowest scores for the game. In comparison, the lowest score for Castlevania Judgment, the previous 3D game, was a 3.0, and I think the highest was a 7.0.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

It won't stop us from getting that damn game at release though, right?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Sep 29, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It won't stop us from getting that damn game at release though, right?



Already have mine preordered.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

Pre-order me a copy, too, bro.


I'm good for it.


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 29, 2010)

Ugh some 7s scare me on the review meter.  I don't want to drop 60 bucks on release day for a game that is Dante's Inferno level.

Where is the dam demo?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Honestly, you shouldn't worry about that. All the reviews around 7 pretty much fault the game's platforming bits. Having watched a fair amount of videos, it seems like it's not as streamlined as platforming is usually in modern games and is more reminiscent of old games. A lot of reviews have absolutely no problem with the platforming bits so I really have a feeling it's not so much about it being bad as it is about being challenging and even frustrating and that doesn't sit well with some people. I'm almost sure it's going to be a blast to play the moment first reviews started to come out because it really seems like there's a lot of focus on platforming and exploring instead of just combat and that's the way it should be. And with over fifty levels and a lot of cool boss fights, this game really seems like old school game gone next gen. Some review described Lords of Shadows as Super Castlevania 4 in 3D and that sounds perfect to me.

And demo should come out this week for normal PSN users I think.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

There's supposedly a EU demo out today. Some assholes at gamefaqs said so.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Ugh some 7s scare me on the review meter.  I don't want to drop 60 bucks on release day for a game that is Dante's Inferno level.
> 
> Where is the dam demo?



Dante's Inferno is more like 5-6's. This is close to 8's, 8's and 9's. 

Demo is up on EU PSN now.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, just checked PSN for demo. Downloading done soon, gonna give it a try!


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

At work...wanna play...


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2010)

I hate this type of big demos with so little gameplay  , well after played GoW3 this was kinda disappointing , but hey the game gonna be 20+ hours and Kojima was involved with this so it must be worth.

My biggest fear the music was true in the demo...it doesn't feel nothing like others vania's =/ , but it fits.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Some review said there are some familiar tunes but it's mostly a completely new orchestrated soundtrack. It's a shame because Castlevania music has always been fucking awesome but I can totally understand if they needed to redo the soundtrack for this game. It's more important that the music fits. Some nostalgic bits should be good enough.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool enough demo, nothing special though. Too bad the demo had to be the part we've seen about thousand times in videos (village with werewolves and a forest chase). Wasn't too much to do in the demo but combat was fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Another 7.5...eh might just rent this one. Sure I'll enjoy it but I can't afford to spend 60 on a game if it isn't outright AMAZING.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Another 7.5...eh might just rent this one. Sure I'll enjoy it but I can't afford to spend 60 on a game if it isn't outright AMAZING.



Kinda agree (but I'd say 8.5), bad month btw Enslaved and Dead rising 2 doesn't feel like worth of 60 bucks too(imo)...it's bad when I feel more hyped for Valk in Blazblue than these games =S.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm only buying fable 3 this month and that's cause when I'm at my friends I don't wanna be bored while she's at work. Gotta start saving money, times be hard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to pretend I'm buying it on release date to keep up my appearance as a Castlevania fan.



But in reality I'm gonna wait until the price goes down like I do for every other game.  



But then break down the week after and buy it anyway.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 29, 2010)

Cool demo but think I'll rent this one unless my store gets it in tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 30, 2010)

Wait...what?!

I just watched the IGN video "review" and not only does the guy make the inaccurate claim that grab moves cause framerate issues, he made the dumb fucking assertion that Castlevania has never had linearity or a lack of exploration?

Did this guy jump to the series when it was 11 years old or something? How in the world could IGN let someone like him review the game, when the game is taking game design ideas and philosophies from the franchise pre-Symphony of the Night? You know..from linear games with optional secrets in the levels..which, hey, sounds a lot like Lords of Shadow~

Really, the only score in the 7 range that seems to be any bit fair is Gametrailers', and as I mentioned, they somehow docked off .3 points to give it that score.

I hope nobody takes Gamespot's or IGN's review seriously, ESPECIALLY the latter. That person seems to not like the game because it's not a Metroidvania game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

I wanted to try that demo but I was way, way too lazy to make an EU account. I already have a Japanese account which I never used.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2010)

I don't think the demo showed enough. There was no platforming, no magic, no sub-weapons beyond the knife and no real boss fight. I'm not entirely fond of the range Belmont has with the whip, either... 

But those issues and the occasional frame-rate problem aside, I liked what I played. The controls were responsive, the game looks and sounds beautiful, there seems to be tonnes of upgrades and the vocal work is exceptional.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Sep 30, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Wait...what?!
> 
> I just watched the IGN video "review" and not only does the guy make the inaccurate claim that grab moves cause framerate issues, he made the dumb fucking assertion that Castlevania has never had linearity or a lack of exploration?
> 
> ...



Your hope will be wasted since IGN and Gamespot still attract lots of traffic. But it seems like reviewers these days expect any 3D action game to have lots of exploration and the likes, even though it'd be detrimental to the game.

I for one, was glad that you could die while platforming. After playing the Enslaved demo (granted it was demo) and seeing how there was no danger of dying besides combat left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2010)

I said fuck it, why not? More


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 30, 2010)

Got it already? Do you live in Europe or America? D:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

I saw your picture on there, bro.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> Got it already? Do you live in Europe or America? D:



America! 

@Crazy - coolz


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2010)

I saved it for later.


If you know what I mean.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 30, 2010)

Uh huh ;P

So far the game is awesome, loving it.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 30, 2010)

Crazymtf indecision at is best  .



crazymtf said:


> Another 7.5...eh might just rent this one. Sure I'll enjoy it but I can't afford to spend 60 on a game if it isn't outright AMAZING.





crazymtf said:


> I'm only buying fable 3 this month and that's cause when I'm at my friends I don't wanna be bored while she's at work. Gotta start saving money, times be hard





crazymtf said:


> Cool demo but think I'll rent this one unless my store gets it in tomorrow or Friday.





crazymtf said:


> I said fuck it, why not? More





crazymtf said:


> Uh huh ;P
> 
> So far the game is awesome, loving it.



 , but at least it was a happy ending .


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey did say unless they got it tomorrow or friday...just so happened they did  It's AWESOME. On chapter 2 now


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2010)

Incoming mega spoilers. Be warned, the following is the stage list and the monster list. The monster list does spoil bosses, including the final boss.

Again, the monster list will particularly spoil a twist in the game, so only look if you don't really care for the plot or twist that will be occurring.

Stage list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



CHAPTER 1:
-Besieged Village
-Hunting Path
-The Dead Bog
-Pan's Temple
-Oblivion Lake

CHAPTER 2:
-Enchanted Forest
-Underground Caves
-Labrynth Entrance
-Waterfalls of Agharta
-Agharta
-Dark Dungeon
-Sanctuary Entrance
-Sanctuary of Titans
-The Black Knight

CHAPTER 3:
-The Three Towers
-The Dark Lord of the Lycanthropes

CHAPTER 4:
-Mountain Fortress
-The Crow Witch

CHAPTER 5:
-Veros Woods
-Wygol Village
-Abbey Catacombs
-Abbey Library
-Abbey Tower
-Brauner
-Castle Sewers

CHAPTER 6:
-Castle Courtyard
-Maze Gardens
-Castle Hall
-Refectory

CHAPTER 7:
-Balcony
-Electric Laboratory
-Chromatic Observatory

CHAPTER 8:
-Outer Wall
-The Clockwork Tower
-Olrox
-The Throne Room

CHAPTER 9:
-Bones Forest
-Woes Moor
-The Music Box

CHAPTER 10:
-Titan Graveyard
-Fire Pinnacle
-Fire Cemetery
-Crematory Oven

CHAPTER 11:
-Necromancer's Abyss
-The Dracolich

CHAPTER 12:
-The Final Fight




Monster list:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lesser Lycanthrope
Greater Lycanthrope
Warg
Great Warg
Goblin
Naiad (swamp creatre/fishman)
Swamp Troll
Small Troll
Cave Troll
Ice Titan
Giant Spider
Warthog
Gremlin
Stone Idol Titan
Black Knight Golem
Cornell
Lycanthrope Dark Lord
Ogre
Chupacabras
Swordmaster
Crow Witch Malphas
Witch Child
Ghoul
Vampire Warrior
Animated Armor
Lieutenant Brauner
Commander Olrox
Skeleton Warrior
Mandragora
Evil Butcher
Mechanical Monstrosity
Deadly Toys
Carmilla
Vampire Dark Lord
Headless Burrower
Scarecrow
Creeping Corpse
Creeping Coffin
The Silver Warrior
Zombie
Gravedigger
Reaper
Necromancer
Dracolich Titan
Satan


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I just wonder what the inspiration will be to backtrack if you don't get a great plethora of badass weapons. I mean, I don't want to do a bunch of side stuff for some mundane power-ups.

Also, I wonder if there will be a Richter Mode.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2010)

It'll probably be for Gems, be it Life, Light, Dark, or things to increase Subweapon capacity.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm okay with a reboot and return to a more old-school type of gameplay, but I've fell in love with the mroe RPG-centric Castlevania games. I hope they still do those on the side or something at least.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 1, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm okay with a reboot and return to a more old-school type of gameplay, *but I've fell in love with the mroe RPG-centric Castlevania games. I hope they still do those on the side or something at least*.



That's why they have the 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 1, 2010)

I can't afford the 3DS.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 1, 2010)

Tried the demo today, i liked it but i also hope they don't stop doing 2D Castlevanias.


----------



## Hijikata~Toushiro (Oct 1, 2010)

The demo was great for a first experience, but I wanna know if theres gonna
be items/equips collection like the old ones. For example if you get some boots
equip you can dash/run faster/ jump higher etc... 

Apart from that I enjoyed the demo and love the custom songs feature, after
completing the demo I replayed it with the OST : Bloody Tears was *-*


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

^So far nothing like that...like boots and gloves and shit, think they took out all rpg elements really except getting new moves.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 1, 2010)

They should release a SotN style Castlevania in Xbox Arcade/PSN.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> ^So far nothing like that...like boots and gloves and shit, think they took out all rpg elements really except getting new moves.



Only moves like Dante's Inferno?, not even new weapons ala GoW?.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

^Eventually I'm guessing. Still early on. You get new moves though, way more useful then anything dante got. Ugh don't bring up dante, that shit is a piece of shit and this is "THE" shit


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 1, 2010)

DragonSlayer said:


> They should release a SotN style Castlevania in Xbox Arcade/PSN.



Would Harmony of Despair sort of count?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 1, 2010)

Nah, that doesn't really count. Konami should also release Suikoden 6 as XBLA/PSN title since they'll never get around to doing it otherwise. I'd love some good old 2d sprite Suikoden.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2010)

On chapter 3 4-5 hours in...I love this game


----------



## Felix (Oct 2, 2010)

Just finished downloading Lords of Shadow for the X360
2 DVDs
Burning, will post my opinions on it later on

I'm a huge die hard Castlevania fan, I really don't know what to expect


----------



## Kain Highwind (Oct 2, 2010)

Felix said:


> Just finished downloading Lords of Shadow for the X360
> 2 DVDs
> Burning, will post my opinions on it later on
> 
> I'm a huge die hard Castlevania fan, I really don't know what to expect



Apparently it's pretty good from what I've heard from a few friends who've played the demo.


I managed to get to Dracula in Castlevania 1 on the NES about 2 weeks ago.  It was my first time playing it, took a bit to get used to it, but it was fun as hell.  I couldn't beat Dracula though.  

I thought Death was impossible before I somehow managed to take him down with Triple-Boomerang.  The corrider before Death is also probably the single hardest hallway in any video game I can think of.  Puts hair on your chest, that's for sure.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2010)

After playing the game & watching THE END all I have to say is...
BRING on the NEXT chapter for this new CASTLEVANIA Franchise now!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2010)

Chapter six...still epic...the end.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 3, 2010)

I beat the game, so my thoughts on the ending will be posted in Mega Fukken Spoilers, so don't bother reading it or talking about it unless you don't care about being spoiled.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The twist at the end where Gabriel becomes Dracula is a pretty strange one. Granted, Gabriel is not a real Belmont (it's a surname he took, and it's implied he's in fact a Cronqvist) and this adds another twist to the story of the franchise. I'm pretty sure if IGA continues making games, and it's very likely he will on the 3DS, he'll incorporate this new plot point into his timeline. The ending being set in modern times also implies the events of the Demon Castle Wars, which actually makes sense, considering it seems to be the Belmonts vs Dracula vs Satan. I don't get Zobek though; if he's really The Lord of the Dead and Satan killed him before you fought him, how exactly did he come back?

Overall, people will be talking about this twist for a while. Reboot or not, this adds an interesting layer that could be applied to the entire series, if/when the ties are directly made in a future game.




I like the game, though I didn't like the final bit as much as I did with the whole vampire arc of the game. That arc is straight up Castlevania, and I think the game knows this as it's a very meaty chunk of the game.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 3, 2010)

People who have gotten their hands on the game early like myself have had to explain facts to people who have gotten their panties in a bunch with Lords of Shadow. The Castlevania Franchise that the core fans are familiar with still exists; what KONAMI is doing is no different than what Paramount Studios has done with STAR TREK. Lords of Shadow is the 1st episode in the Rebooted Castlevania series.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 3, 2010)

You guys are all lucky for getting this game early. I still have to wait till Tuesday.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 3, 2010)

Brandon Heat said:


> You guys are all lucky for getting this game early. I still have to wait till Tuesday.



At least you have a system you can play it on.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ Quit being cheap and come join ussssss!

Probably won't be able to play too much till this weekend once I pick up the game. I dodging spoilers like a mofo till then.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2010)

Here's UCs Review

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7usSEvpPMFw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2010)

^haha was just about to post it, thanks.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 4, 2010)

No prob Crazy


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 4, 2010)

You just raised my expectations for this game crazy.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2010)

Good cause it blew mine away


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

So, once you're done playing that game you're sendin' to me, right crazymtf?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2010)

I liked it, even though I felt it was wearing on by Chapter XI. I was wondering how I'd rank the game compared to other Castlevania games, and the problem that resides is because I'm a longtime fan, I'm not a big fan of the ending and I think it actually detracts from the experience..

But I tried, and here's my elitist views of the vania games. Pretty sure some people may not fully agree with mah list from besterest to worseterest, and for that I implore those who disagree to list their own.

God tier:
Dracula's Curse [NES]
Symphony of the Night [PS1/Saturn/XBLA/PSN/PSP]
Rondo of Blood [PCE/PSP]


Great tier:
Bloodlines [Genesis]
Order of Ecclesia [DS]
Belmont's Revenge [GB/GBC]
Aria of Sorrow [GBA]
Adventure Rebirth [Wii]


Good tier:
Circle of the Moon [GBA]
Chronicles [PS1]
Super Castlevania IV [SNES]
Lords of Shadow [PS3/360]
Kid Dracula [NES]
Castlevania [NES]


Decent tier:
Portrait of Ruin [DS]
Harmony of Despair [XBLA]
Harmony of Dissonance [GBA]
Simon's Quest [NES]
Dawn of Sorrow [DS]
Legacy of Darkness/64 [N64]
Lament of Innocence [PS2]
Curse of Darkness [PS2/Xbox]


Judgment tier:
Dracula X [SNES]
Judgment [Wii]
Legends [GBC]
Adventure [GB/GBC]
Vampire Killer [MSX]
Encore of the Night [iPhone]
Haunted Castle [Arcade]
Order of Shadows [Mobile]


----------



## Felix (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm fucking love the game but it's pretty obvious that it's a Reboot and it clearly does not fit into the timeline.

Unless it comes before Lament of Innocence, but the dates do not match I think


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm gonna need to replay Rhondo of Blood some time.  

In the mean time, I found this hack of one of the GBA games that lets you play as Mario, Megaman, and a couple of other CV characters:


----------



## Castiel (Oct 4, 2010)

GameTrailers finally gets around to making a Castlevania Retrospective.  I usually enjoy watching these for series I know little about.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 4, 2010)

Felix said:


> I'm fucking love the game but it's pretty obvious that it's a Reboot and it clearly does not fit into the timeline.
> 
> Unless it comes before Lament of Innocence, but the dates do not match I think



Lords of Shadow is set in 1047 and Lament of Innocence is set in 1094.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2010)

Patrick Stewart is a voice in this game?

I must have it.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 4, 2010)

That's Sir Patrick Stewart to you.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 4, 2010)

^He does a kickass job too.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2010)

Anyone interested in the CD?

If so I'll upload and post link


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 5, 2010)

So that ending....
*Spoiler*: __ 



First off that holy shit dragon ball z type battle was off the fucking chain. What a awesome looking fight. 

Next up is the ending where he BECOMES Dracula...OMG amazing...and modern day. I hope the next one happens.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 5, 2010)

even though it got mixed reviews I'm still getting it!!!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 5, 2010)

All right Spoiler Time and they will be MAJOR


*Spoiler*: __ 



Zobek under Lucifers influence has Zobek enter Gabriel Belmonts (Gabs last name is a sure name - his true last name is Cronqvist) mind while he sleeps and has him kill Marie before she could warn Gabriel about him. Lucifer wants both the Devil & God mask(s) to challenge GOD so goes the whole prophecy thing Gabriel goes after The Lords of Shadow who each have a piece of the GOD mask while Zobek runs off to meetings with Lucifer.

In the end "The 2 Fallen Angels" fight over the God Mask Cronqvist victory allows the dead to enter heaven. Cronqvist takes the Devil Mask and vanishes.... Ages pass until the 21st Century where we see that Gabriel has become Dracula.

The 2nd game I think would have the Belmont House hunting Gabriel for the murders he committed using their name only to end up being bound to a Generation long war with the Lucifers servant.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 5, 2010)

Got this game at midnight. Not balls easy and not overly difficult and it's 100% awesome so far. Loving it.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Oct 5, 2010)

still 2 days for european release but totally getting this on thursday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 5, 2010)

Which is a better game between Curse of Darkness and Lament of the Innocence?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

I liked the second one. Whichever that one was.

It had familiars you could get and change and shit. It felt more like a Castlevania game to me for some reason.

First one wasn't too bad, but the second one was better.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2010)

Curse of Darkness is, despite the main character being one of the worst in the whole series.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2010)

Sephiroth said:


> Which is a better game between Curse of Darkness and Lament of the Innocence?



I liked them both, though I know that a lot of people didn't like them.


*Spoiler*: _the good_ 




LoI is short and sweet.  You can beat the game without trying too hard in about six hours, and it comes with four unlockable modes, one that allows you to have all the skills in the game at the start, a 'crazy' mode, a mode where you get to play a sword-flinging, floating vampire, and a mode where you play as a midget with a pumpkin for a head.  The story is decent though some people argue that it deviates from previously established points in the series.  Combos are fun to screw around with as are the sub-weapon+orb attacks.  Atmosphere of the game is very good overall.  Also, LoI has a non-linear structure for the most part.  There are five different areas which you can do in any order you wish which I thought was pretty cool.

CoD, in contrast, is rather long, to the point where some people might bore of it (I didn't, but...).  There are two unlockable modes, a crazy mode and one where you play as Trevor Belmont.  Story is good (the villain is great, lol...).  It adds a stealing system, familiar system, and item synthesis system.  You can use different kinds of weapons that have different speeds, combos, and special attacks as well as affecting the way your familiars 'evolve' (I like the rapiers).  It's also pretty linear if you prefer structure.

Both games have fantastic music and decent graphics.





*Spoiler*: _the bad_ 




LoI: there should have been more to it and that they re-used room designs over and over and over and over and over... They also should have elaborated more on the friendship between Leon and Mathias, and perhaps the relationship between Leon and Sarah, to make the story more... potent.  Oh, and it shouldn't take so long to get some of the item drops.  I can clear the areas in that game 100% in a few hours but getting all the monster drops more than doubles that time...

CoD: stealing was frustrating sometimes (especially stealing from bosses; if you couldn't get it during the game you had to wait til boss rush mode) and how big the areas were (in that the main character moves pretty slowly so it takes forever to get to places).  This also made the game suffer from a feeling of repetition in the same way that the reused rooms in LoI did.  Again, we could have used more backstory info on the characters; I would have liked for there to be a mention of the other characters from CV3.  Stealing and item synthesis and innocent devil evolving can be very frustrating without a guide.  I got 100% with LoI without a guide but I probably wouldn't have been able to do that with CoD...
Oh, and is it just me or does Hector have a weird-looking butt? O_o

Both games seem to suffer from a lack of a great number of monster types but this seems to be a common thing in 3d games that I've played lately and I have no idea why... laziness? It's also surprising because the Castlevania series has a lot of really cool monsters to choose from...

Both games could have used more 'puzzle' elements and I felt that they should have had a lot more platforming- both games had next to none, which is weird.





If I had to pick one... um... nope, can't pick.  I loved LoI's atmosphere and replay-value due to its length+non-linear design, but I like that CoD has more of pretty much everything.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Oct 5, 2010)

Been playing Lords of Shadow for a couple of hours and I am in love with the combat. :WOW

Sir Patrick Stewart has done an amazing job with his voice over work.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 5, 2010)

Are there Castlevania games on DS or GBA that doesn't feel like SOTN ripoffs ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2010)

Order of Eclessia is less like SotN than the others. But not to a vast degree.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 6, 2010)

GBA had Circle of the Moon and Harmony of Dissonance, right?

Edit: Lords of Shadow fanart:


Edit: More:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Circle of the Moon was good times. I think I spent more time on that than any other handheld CV game, actually. It felt fresh and new and exciting at the time.


----------



## Castiel (Oct 7, 2010)

I think he sums it up well, for me (who admittedly is not that big into the series), Castlevania is a vaguely medieval horror title, this is an equally valid take on that


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2010)

Finally finished the game
What a great reboot, although the ending is making is getting me a bit pissed off because


*Spoiler*: __ 



You can't really create games between LoS and the Epilogue setting. Zobrek/Death says Gabriel/Dracula has been hiding all that time. Which feels like wasted potential.
Also did anyone notice the dead creature in the church? It's the first boss from Symphony of the Night


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2010)

Should I not be deceived by the PSN demo? 

Because the only thing I'm getting from that demo is GoW minus any feeling of power or excitement in the combat.


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2010)

Stop comparing the game with GoW


----------



## Furious George (Oct 9, 2010)

Felix said:


> Stop comparing the game with GoW



The *demo* seems like a weak GoW clone. Sorry. 

I'm asking if the demo is basically what I should expect from the game or if that was just a lame part of the game or?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 9, 2010)

There's more to the game. As the game progresses, you'll see that the combat becomes a slower, heavier title than God of War.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's more to the game. As the game progresses, you'll see that the combat becomes a slower, heavier title than God of War.



How so?

Aside from the control scheme being pretty much the same (Dodging is actually worse, having to block first), the combat in the demo seems to be a little button mashy with unnecessary aerial moves. The use of knives made it a little more varied, if cheap,  but i'm mostly interested in the combat cross and it's impossible to judge it from the demo alone.

Goddamn game is only going to arrive monday.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Should I not be deceived by the PSN demo?
> 
> Because the only thing I'm getting from that demo is GoW minus any feeling of power or excitement in the combat.



Combat becomes better as it goes on. On top of that in the end the combat just feels far more useful then god of war's combo list. Honestly I used maybe 50% of gow combos but castlevania I used 80% of the combos if not more.


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2010)

The combat at the beginning feels very "robotic"  compared to later on, it does get better with all the Light and Shadow magic combos and the new equipment tricks.

And I started doing better at combat when I started using the Aerial combos to get my Focus Gauge at maximum.

Fuck I'm in love with this game


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 10, 2010)

As the (un)offical Castlevania Master I'll rate each combat system... Monday or Tuesday as I'm not at my home computer.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 10, 2010)

Favorite Line in the game

"You Cannot Pass Through Here" - Olrox
"You Cannot Stop Me" - Gabriel


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 10, 2010)

Brauner from Portrait of Ruin is in the game?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 10, 2010)

Yup Brauner is in all his taunting glory


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 10, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Favorite Line in the game
> 
> "You Cannot Pass Through Here" - Olrox
> "You Cannot Stop Me" - Gabriel



Wasn't it like "You shall not pass here" and he's like "You shall not stop me here" something like that. But was badass.


----------



## Felix (Oct 10, 2010)

The game makes a lot of references to established characters in the other timeline games

Such as Gandolfi, he was the one who made the Combat "Vampire Killer" Cross in this game. He was the one who made the Whip on Lament of Innocence 
Like I said, it's a reboot.
Even one of the scrolls mentions that the Castle was part of the Bernhard family and they had made a deal with the Devil so that the castle was a living creature and could not be mapped.

Who were the Bernhards?
Walter Bernhard is the vampire you kill in Lament of Innocence.

There are ALOT of references


----------



## Furious George (Oct 10, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> There's more to the game. As the game progresses, you'll see that the combat becomes a slower, heavier title than God of War.





crazymtf said:


> Combat becomes better as it goes on. On top of that in the end the combat just feels far more useful then god of war's combo list. Honestly I used maybe 50% of gow combos but castlevania I used 80% of the combos if not more.





Felix said:


> The combat at the beginning feels very "robotic"  compared to later on, it does get better with all the Light and Shadow magic combos and the new equipment tricks.
> 
> And I started doing better at combat when I started using the Aerial combos to get my Focus Gauge at maximum.
> 
> Fuck I'm in love with this game



I see. 

I guess I'll gamefly it eventually.


----------



## Junas (Oct 11, 2010)

Honestly, I think this Castlevania LoS comes out better than GoW3 imo. The main character is more likable for me and easy to relate with than an angry brute who intends to destroy everything. Plus I have been a fan of Castlevania since the Nintendo days and I was really happy with the way this game turned out. About time a 3D Castlevania went up and beyond my expectations!


----------



## dragonfire (Oct 11, 2010)

I can relate, I saw my bro play GoW1, 2 and 3, and they looked massively fun, but I could never, ever stomach playing kratos lol. I need to like the character I'm playing, so unfortunately I got to miss out on the epicness of GoW  but I'm so glad LoS is out, I got it on launch day, because it's perfect for me =) (although Gabriel does some sketchy stuff...I was disappointed in him lol) (not that I got it as a substitute for GoW, I honestly think its its own game since I've played it, just meant that in games of the genre, I prefer a protagonist like Gabriel =p)


I do like this route they've taken with the reboot. It's not SoTN, but it does remind me a LOT of super castlevania IV. Especially chapters 5-8, pure castlevania! they did great with meshing together platforming with puzzles and combat, none of them seem forced and intertwine well together. I like the flow of the levels as well, every nook and cranny has a purpose, and it's not totally linear to boot. I won't say its as polished as GoW, but its up there! Considering this wasn't a high-budget production and it was finished even before schedule it's beyond impressive! The graphics alone are IMO in the top 5 for both consoles. Mercurysteam team is epic! Also, kinda small, but the way Gabriel jumps TOTALLY remind me of old CVs lol

Also, what I absolutely love about the game is that it DOESN'T HOLD YOUR HAND like 99% of the games out there this gen! I don't mean the QTEs or around the beginning where it indicates grapple points, items etc, but as you go on, it doesn't treat you like a 7 year old kid. I remember being stumped on certain puzzles running around corridors back and forth, and spending hours on certain bosses figuring out and reacting to their every move. That feeling of solving something on your own, THAT has been missing in games lately! (although, I guess the option is there if you want your hand to be held, personally I chose not to unlock solutions =)


*Spoiler*: __ 



Olrox


 on Knight mode has been my absolute favorite fight so far! When the last part of that fight came up, I was like 'omg, seriously? I know you wanna kill me, but that is WIN you dirty little sucker!'

I love this game! just started chapter 9, new mobs are giving me a workout!


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 11, 2010)

Castlevania : Lords of Shadow (Reboot)

Things it acomplished

- Origin of Dracula - Check
- Origin of Belmonts - Check
- Origin of Dracula & Death's relationship - Check


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 11, 2010)

> Such as Gandolfi, he was the one who made the Combat "Vampire Killer" Cross in this game. He was the one who made the Whip on Lament of Innocence
> Like I said, it's a reboot.



Yeah, i read that in the demo, made a smile in my face.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Castlevania : Lords of Shadow (Reboot)
> 
> Things it acomplished
> 
> ...



Well, all of those were covered in Lament of Innocence as well. It's just LoS interpretation of those origins in its seperate timeline.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 11, 2010)

I hope that the 1st DLC ends with Gabriel's transformation into Dracula then the 2nd Game covers the Daemon War with the Belmonts vs. Dracula & his minions then the 2nd DLC opens with Lords of Shadow epilogue and ends where the war against The Belmonts, Dracula & Satan happens.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 11, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I hope that the 1st DLC ends with Gabriel's transformation into Dracula then the 2nd Game covers the Daemon War with the Belmonts vs. Dracula & his minions then the 2nd DLC opens with Lords of Shadow epilogue and ends where the war against The Belmonts, Dracula & Satan happens.



You should mark your spoilers, as some people here haven't beaten the game~

Speaking of a second game, the composer to Lords' accidentally let that out of the bag that one's being made.


----------



## Felix (Oct 11, 2010)

Thank god it's being made
I just hope it's not in the... uh... the time we saw at the end
I hope it's somewhere in between.

Damn so many questions up in the air 
Last boss was Epic. Felt like I was playing Ikaruga


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2010)

Felix Their will be a story set in modern times odds are it will be the final story. So all thats left to be told is what happened after the fight with Satan and before the epilogue.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 12, 2010)

Bought this yesterday and it was fuckin worth the money it was printed on. 

I like how dynamic the camera is during boss fights like right behind you and not some GoW fix'd in one spot.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 12, 2010)

Fanarts!

Legion:


Gabriel:


Carmilla:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2010)

How's the replay?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2010)

Just completed Chapter 1 in all difficulty settings + Trials; 11 left to go Paladin level Boss Fights are a Nightmare.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 12, 2010)

Those 1 Hit kills will get you all the time.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2010)

Hmm gonna buy this on Halloween  .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 13, 2010)

Alucard 3d model:


Gabriel lulz:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

I wonder how long it will take this game to get an attractive low price.


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wonder how long it will take this game to get an attractive low price.


I'd probably say spring 2011, maybe holiday 2011. It depends how well the game sells, and how long Konami will cave-in and knock it down a few bucks. This is probably their second biggest opportunity to gain massive sales since MGS4, but hopefully the game maintains enough sales in the coming months to warrant a sequel.


----------



## dragonfire (Oct 13, 2010)

but but but, isn't a sequel already in the works?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2010)

But I want it for Christmas. 



I guess I can talk my parents into getting me it.  (yeah, I have 10x more money than them but I am cheap like that )


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 13, 2010)

I can see the next title for Castlevania now....

Castlevania: Rising


----------



## bigduo209 (Oct 13, 2010)

dragonfire said:


> but but but, isn't a sequel already in the works?


But if the sales aren't right they could scrap it early at it's conceptual stage (which I really hope doesn't happen).


Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I can see the next title for Castlevania now....
> 
> Castlevania: Rising



'Castlevania: Dead Redemption' is a better title...


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 13, 2010)

Castlevania: Dracula in New York! BAM


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 13, 2010)

crazymtf said:


> Castlevania: Dracula in New York! BAM



Castlevania: San Andreas sounds so much cooler.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 14, 2010)

So many butthurt Castlevania fans up in that Kotaku article.


----------



## Junas (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh boy! Castlevania: Infamous! I am so _stoked_ for it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 14, 2010)

Heh... well, I figured I'd never get to play the game so instead I watched someone else play it online. 

Mind if I put in my two cents?



*Spoiler*: __ 




Story:
Story is average but better than a lot of Castlevania games. XD It's told in an interesting format and the ending was incredible... also, while cheesiness isn't everyone's cup of tea Castlevania has it's good share of cheese and I was actually happy to see that Lords of Shadow kept that aspect in.
I really liked the scrolls in the game.  Those were cool.
I do have a couple of complaints.  One is Claudia.  Peasant girls in long skirts cannot move like fucking ninja.  What. the. fuck.  That character was retarded.  I actually lol'ed when... er... never mind.
The next one is the overwhelming religious overtone.  There is such a thing as overdoing it.  This game overdid it.  Understandable, but still irritating; I hope the next installment tones it down.

Visuals:
You'll play with this expression on your face: O_o the whole time.  Beautiful.
But the monster designs annoyed me quite a bit, mostly because a great number of them looked NOTHING like stereotypical Castlevania monsters and that, as well as the music, has always been a constant in the series.  I was bothered quite a bit by this for some nit-picky reason.

Voice Acting/Sound Effects:
Voice acting is outstanding for a video game.  I mean... Patrick Stewart is the narrator.  But you want to kill the goddamn Chupacabras.  Fucking annoying...  Final boss had a great voice, as did the main character.
Sound effects were fine for the most part but I found Gabriel's battle exclamations (and some of the things the enemies say during battle) to be annoying.

Music:
:/ Bland and unmemorable.  It would have been MUCH better if they'd, say, taken old tunes from the series and redone them to be orchestral/more reserved, or something!  I mean, the music was fine/well-done but it just didn't do anything.  I did like the little chant whenever you got five thingies and increased a meter, though.

Platforming/Area Design/Puzzles:
Very nice and reminiscent of the older Castlevania games in terms of platforming.
Area design was interesting, but the areas are large and so the game could have, say, unlocked warp points after you cleared an area/chapter to make things easier when you go back to old areas to get stuff.
Puzzles were just awesome.  They also gave me a distinct Castlevania feel.

Combat:
Very similar to Lament of Innocence but heavily expanded and better implemented, imo.  Could have made the monsters a bit weaker and in exchange had more variety of creatures in an area.
Also, I really did not understand the whole, 'get on top of a monster and it will do whatever you want' thing.  That was just _stupid._  More than that, there are other ways to implement the monster's abilities in platforming/opening paths/puzzle-solving than doing something so ridiculous.  Again, this is something that probably shouldn't have irritated me as much as it did.
The Shadow/Light magic thing was interesting and added more strategy/skill aspects to battle.  But they were not very impressive visually, which is unusual because magic usually is.  I didn't get much of a 'wow' feel from it.  This could be improved.  The magic reminded me of the relics in Lament of Innocence.
The way they limited the sub-weapons was interesting but I felt that they could have incorporated more of the old sub-weapons into the game... I also think that people would happily swap out the fairies for one of those, though it would be interesting to see that somehow added in future games as a new sub-weapon.
Finally, the finish attacks on bosses and other critters reminded me a bit of Soma's glyph use for killing certain bosses in Dawn of Sorrow.


Other Stuff:
Why does Gabriel's wife look half-Asian? 
The final boss looked a lot like something Ayame Kojima would have designed, which is cool.
The vampires looked sort of like the form that Dracula turns into in some games.  Not sure if I liked that about the game or not...
You can't just slap a name onto an alternate-universe character with very, very weak similarities to the character they are named after and have it be taken well.  Sometimes this irritated me a little too much, like with Cornell and Malphas. Poor Cornell.  Malphas was a disappointment just because it was heavily implied that she would be human-esque. :/
I disliked that it was heavily implied that you would fight Death... and then you don't get to.  Death has always been a fan-favorite boss and doing that was NOT a good idea.  Not that the monster you fought in his place wasn't cool, but seriously...
I thought that it would be cool if they made it so you could see through first-person perspective.  I wanted to get a better look at the amazing graphics but I couldn't. ):


A lot of things in the game were obviously drawn from other installments in the series; you just need to recognize it.  I have a small list of some of them but I can't access it right now, so...

I can probably think of other things to say but that's about it.

Maybe... 8.5? 9?  There's always room for improvement, but this is a very good game.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> So many butthurt Castlevania fans up in that Kotaku article.



The one about saying the music of the old games being effeminate ? , lol whats wrong with that anyways  .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2010)

Amanomurakumo said:


> So many butthurt Castlevania fans up in that Kotaku article.



They cried for Castlevania to be taken in a different direction - It was. 
They cried for Castlevania to return to its original direction - it wasn't.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> The one about saying the music of the old games being effeminate ? , lol whats wrong with that anyways  .



It made the series more appealing to slavering fangirls... like me. 
Jk, been playing Castlevania since 1991.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2010)

Sandbox Castlevania game with drive-by stakings and molotov holy water.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 14, 2010)

I can see a Belmont driving a Cadillac with the following custom parts

- 7.62 Rounds laced with Holy Water for rapid fire terminations
- Flame Thrower - to deal with tight situations


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 14, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> I can see a Belmont driving a Cadillac with the following custom parts
> 
> - 7.62 Rounds laced with Holy Water for rapid fire terminations
> - Flame Thrower - to deal with tight situations



Sounds like something from that series... oh, what's it called... Blade?  Yeah, with the dhampire.

Totally.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> The one about saying the music of the old games being effeminate ? , lol whats wrong with that anyways  .



Konami have been total ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) when it comes to old school Castlevania lately.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

Gaawa-chan said:


> It made the series more appealing to slavering fangirls... like me.
> Jk, been playing Castlevania since 1991.



I actually like more the ''effeminate'' music, the lack of that it's why I didn't pre ordered or bought this day one .


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I actually like more the ''effeminate'' music, the lack of that it's why I didn't pre ordered or bought this day one .



I don't understand why they decided to have the music they did; sure, it was well-done, but it was also completely unmemorable and unremarkable.  At the very least, they could have just redone old Castlevania songs in that form so that they would be at least a little intriguing...


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 15, 2010)

Been trying to steer away from this thread because of spoilers, but i have to say LoS is awesome, just beat the evil Butcher


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 16, 2010)

Ride Ride for Ruin at the Worlds Ending....
LOTR FTW

Lets start a game quoting our favorite quotes from LOS.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 16, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Ride Ride for Ruin at the Worlds Ending....
> LOTR FTW
> 
> Lets start a game quoting our favorite quotes from LOS.



Favorite quote? At 1:37 of this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHWtJApfOgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 17, 2010)

Got Lord of Shadow not too long ago.

Is it just me or this game is fucking hard ?


----------



## Sedaiv (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm glad it's hard. It gives me that achievement.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 17, 2010)

The game is not hard, just has some silly controls. Putting the roll/dodge button and block in the same button is not a smart move, every time you try to block and push your stick a little forward he rolls and gets hit... -_-


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 17, 2010)

So... don't move your stick forward.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 17, 2010)

^Bam. 

Fuck blocking anyway, dodge and fuck shit up


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2010)

keep rollin rollin i said keep rollin rollin

Round them Trolls who keep guardin
them Crypts


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 17, 2010)

Here's where I'm at with Lords of Shadow

CASTLEVANIA : LORDS OF SHADOW

Completion Ratio: 	95.48%
Play Time: 	70:02:48
Trophies:		31/43 <57%>

:: Main Game ::

Chapter 01 - 110%
- The Besieged Village ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- The Hunting Path ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- The Dead Bog ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Pan's Temple ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Oblivion Lake ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

Chapter 02 - 96%
- The Enchanted Forest ...Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Underground Caves ...Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Labyrinth Entrance ...Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Waterfalls of Agharta ...Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Agharta ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- The Dark Dungeon ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Sanctuary Entrance ...Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Sanctuary of Titans ...Squire/Warrior,
- The Black Knight ...Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

Chapter 03 - 110%
- The Three Towers ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- The Dark Lord of the Lycans ...Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

Chapter 04 - 93%
- The Mountain Fortress ...Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- The Crow Witch ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

Chapter 05 - 95%
- Veros Wood ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- Wygol Village .....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Abby Catacombs ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Abby Library ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Abby Tower ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Brauner ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Castle Sewers ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,

Chapter 06 - 92%
- Castle Courtyard ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- The Maze Gardens ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Castle Hall ...Squire/Warrior,
- Refectory ...Squire/Warrior/Knight

Chapter 07 - 95%
- Balcony	 ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,
- Electric Laboratory .......Squire/Warrior,
- Chromatic Observatory .......Squire/Warrior,

Chapter 08 - 87%
- The Outer Wall ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- The Clockwork Tower ....Squire/Warrior,
- Olrox ......Squire/Warrior,
- The Throne Room ....Squire/Warrior/Knight,

Chapter 09 - 95%
- Bones Forest ...Squire/Warrior,
- Woes Moor ...Squire/Warrior,
- The Music Box ...Squire/Warrior/Knight,

Chapter 10 - 91%
- The Titan Graveyard ...Squire/Warrior,
- The Fire Pinnacle ....Squire/Warrior,
- The Fire Cemetery ....Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin
- The Crematory Oven ....Squire/Warrior,

Chapter 11 - 89%
- The Necromancer's Abyss ....Squire/Warrior,
- The Dracolich .......Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

Chapter 12 - 110%
- The Final Fight ......Squire/Warrior/Knight/Paladin

:: DLC Knights ::


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2010)

fuck this game i was absolutely loving it then bam "unhandled error" while fighting the last fucking boss 

now i need to find a pal save file because there's no way i am starting from the beginning


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 22, 2010)

Hagi said:


> fuck this game i was absolutely loving it then bam "unhandled error" while fighting the last fucking boss



That's funny the exact same thing happened to me 

Of course i just reloaded my game and fought him again 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Game was epic, especially the ending, i was in total shock about it being set in modern times


----------



## Amuro (Oct 22, 2010)

i tried that but it rewrote my save and started again


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 22, 2010)

Well the period in which the ending took place in is where the series finale will take place at some point later. Any future entries be they DLC or Sequels would "Have" to take place between the Year 1041 & 1999 + that gives us 958 years worth of story.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 22, 2010)

Hagi said:


> i tried that but it rewrote my save and started again



I had gotten the same error & all I did was quit the game go back to chapter & level select and started again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 22, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Well the period in which the ending took place in is where the series finale will take place at some point later. Any future entries be they DLC or Sequels would "Have" to take place between the Year 1041 & 1999 + that gives us 958 years worth of story.



Wouldn't the Aria/Dawn of Sorrow games be technically the end since it's the furthest point in the timeline?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 23, 2010)

Finally entering Vampire Land 
That Werewolf Boss was hard.
It's like I dodge 3 times more than I attack.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 23, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Wouldn't the Aria/Dawn of Sorrow games be technically the end since it's the furthest point in the timeline?



Lords isn't relying on the current chronology, so it may ignore those events all together. As long as it leaves a gap for fan theories, I don't mind.

On the topic of not minding things, Dave Cox has hinted that the first episode of DLC will involve Gabriel going back to Carmilla's Castle, and that it involves Laura. I liked the vampire castle arc the most, so it making a return has me interested.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 24, 2010)

Buy the game and I'm having problems with the graphs , when I'm not running they looks ugly has hell , my other games looks fine , what setting are all of U (people with Ps3 version) using with this game ?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 24, 2010)

720p & I'll alternate to 1080p then back to 720p again.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm on standard and it looks fine.


----------



## Athrum (Oct 24, 2010)

Finished the game today. Last boss was epic and the ending was sad but didn't have what i was looking for......and then i saw the epilogue  

Can't wait for the sequel


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2010)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> 720p & I'll alternate to 1080p then back to 720p again.


Thanks that helped.

Playing the game til chapter 3 in the lv three towers.

My feedback at the moment.

Jesus Christ! the developers hates werewolves or what? I'm in chapter 3 and I'm already tired of killing Fodderwolves .

this game it's awesome at mounts! love to pwn enemy's with Wargs .

Combat it's just there , not bad not good..well I'm spoiled after GoW.NGS and Bayonetta(imo.......best combat mechanics ever!) , the quicktime executions are soft makes me wonder why the game it's 17+ ,after killing a troll my lil bro was like...huuu what happened? it looked like you just pet him and disappeared ,also I really hate the QTE mechanics of this game....and I'm a man that luv QTE.

the music just meh... hate when it start to sound like GoW,I luv the music of GoW but I don't want that on my vania's games.

well tomorrow gonna pwn that Lobo boss hope he dies with all the fodderwolves in this game or I'm gonna return it ASAP.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Oct 25, 2010)

The DLC has been confirmed as having Gabriel return to the Demon Castle so expect Laura + whatever else the story to be about when its released....


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Oct 25, 2010)

This game was nice, I give it a 7.8/10
The ending was just crazy, in a good way 

Gonna buy the sequel when it's out.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2010)

So the game data just deteled itself , wow I don't want to fight with this boring fodderwolves again...there's a way to fix this problem?


----------



## Yagami1211 (Oct 25, 2010)

Defeated the Undead Dragon, boy that was epic. Now to the final boss.


*Spoiler*: __ 




That's wasn't really what I expected. The ultimate dark power ( the dark rush thing ) made this battle a plaything. Basically Satan used Light Magic for most of the fight and I kept using the Dark Rush power for 500 damage each time.  the battle turned into a rapefest.

But the ending , oh boy the ending :HO




A excellent game anyway, the game itself haves undeniable qualities

Oh and a present for old school Castlevania fans to use as custom track.

Trace


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 1, 2010)

Awwh yeah, some Simon's Quest fan-remake footage. It's still in a prototype state, however.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol Yahtzee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2010)

I bought the game.


I don't like it.


Here's why:

1) The boss fights are kind of what I feared they'd be with a couple of exceptions. The timed button sequences and mind-numbing titan battles were enough to make me never want to play the game again.

2) I don't feel like I progress in overall power. Even in old school Castlevania you get to upgrade your whip's power. So far I've managed to get some shitty combos I hate, a little extra health, and some boring magic powerups. It's progression, but not to my liking.  

Maybe there are powerups later on, but I'm not sure I want to stick around to find out. I was all hyped to hear that I fought "the last titan", but after skimming through the boss section at gamefaqs... :taichou

Beating those two things makes me glad I never bought Shadow of the Colossus. I can't imagine a game dedicated to boss battles I hate more than life itself.



Then I get to the lycan dark lord of fairies or whatever. Seems like more of what I was looking for except that I don't get very many options in how I fight him. I just got frustrated after losing to his second form a few times and quit.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 10, 2010)

Is Simon's Quest a fun game? I know it was extremely cryptic and all, but is it fun playing it if you what you're doing?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 11, 2010)

Yes, yes it is. Just be ready for people to lie to you, and a few sections to be cryptic as fuck in a very retro sense. Speaking of SQ, more music from the fan-remake has been posted, so I'll just post it all. As well as Harmony of Despair's music DLC for shits and giggles. Speaking of which, it's now known that there was some content error regarding Yoko and Julius, hence why they're delayed. People are putting the blame on Microsoft as it's regarded by Konami to be a "system failure", which is probably relating to the way content is screened for the Marketplace. But without further ado, I'll be posting links to the songs, as I think I wouldn't be allowed to post so many youtube videos in one post...

Maybe this'll be more down your alley, CMX ;3

*Simon's Quest Fan-remake tracks:*
Rainshadow - Original
Aljiba - Original
Gears Go Awry - Portrait of Ruin
Devil's Workshop - Original
Cross Your Heart - Haunted Castle
New Messiah - Belmont's Revenge
Wallachia - Original
Battle of the Holy - Adventure
Lavish Empire - Original
Reincarnated Soul - Bloodlines

*Harmony of Despair tracks:*
Heart of Fire - Haunted Castle
Aquaris - Dracula's Curse
Slash - Rondo of Blood
Divine Bloodlines - Rondo of Blood
Simon's Theme - Super Castlevania IV
Pitiful Scion - Symphony of the Night
Pitch Black Intrusion - Dawn of Sorrow
An Empty Tome - Order of Ecclesia
Invitation of a Crazed Moon - Portrait of Ruin
The Hidden Curse - Portrait of Ruin


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 14, 2010)

Man I'm a slowpoke. Finally finished Lords of Shadow. Game was great and a wonderful reboot. Though given the history of the series, the new direction, as a Castlevania game, felt off. Music, enemy variety (and lack of mainstays) made the game feel very lacking. But definitely not a bad game and it had just enough imo to still be a Castlevania game. Vampire arc was the highpoint for me for sure.

The epilogue.... . Gonna be interesting how that plays out with any sequels though we're gonna be waiting for a while.

@CMX: Stop sucking quitter and finish it.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 14, 2010)

Goofy Titan said:


> Simon's Theme - Super Castlevania IV


----------



## Phunin (Nov 14, 2010)

Man I need to get this game -_-. Played the demo and it was nothing short of amazing. The presentation and graphics in this game are ridiculous. Must... buy... game...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't know, bro, it has been 2 weeks since I unplugged my PS3 in rage and I have yet to even think of plugging it back in.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Nov 15, 2010)

CMX, are you maintaining focus on him? The combo where you are in the air and do direct attack > hold direct attack to attack to the ground and stay holding on the ground yields an assload of focus on him. For the smaller lycans, the area attack + jump (where you go up like a whirlwind) yields focus from the smaller dudes quickly.

Other than that, dodge sucka. He makes his movements pretty easy to read. I know you're an old fart rage monkey, but I believe in you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2010)

I might try him again some day. I guess my old man reaction times are just so bad these days I just get my ass kicked no matter what.  

I've noticed this in several games I've been playing lately. Getting older really does suck.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Nov 15, 2010)

You can lower the difficulty if you want, but it won't work unless you choose a stage AFTER the difficulty was changed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2010)

Lowering the difficulty is like admitting I'm weak.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lowering the difficulty is like admitting I'm weak.



You ARE weak, sissy pants! Now plug that PS3 back in, kick that bosses arse and reclaim your man pants or you'll go from Mr. Unwanted to Mr. Sissy Pants!

DO I MAKE MYSELF CLEAR?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 22, 2010)

Hoho holidays, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). I come bearing gifts and potentitally children...despite being a man. Anyway, I haven't been posting much in regards to 'vania information, but this week has been quite the meaty weak for content, so I'm going to get it all out of the way.

- Since my last post, Harmony of Despair has gotten quite a few updates. For starters, Yoko, Julius, Maria, and Richter are out now, and the game recieved an update patch yesterday, rebalacing and fixing the way matches are created. A bit late in the game, as I've lost interest in it myself, but it has a hefty amount of content for lootwhores out there. There will also be a sale tomorrow so the game will be at a discounted price, so for those on the fence, give it a try. You'll probably be on a boat with a few other customers.

- Next comes with Lords of Shadow. I don't recall if I mentioned it earlier, but Oscar Arujo, the composer for Lords, as well as a MercurySteam developer both have confirmed a sequel to the game is in development. However, it is currently planned as a *2013* release, but fear not, as the following should wet your whistle.

- Konami has officially announced the DLC chapters for Lords of Shadow. The first to be released, Reverie, focuses on Gabriel returning back to the Vampire Castle and dealing with a demon who used to be under the whim of one of the antagonists of the main game. Current released artwork showcases a series of clocktowers, and artwork of some of the antagonists, indicating the game will give more backstory into the Brotherhood of Light. The second, called Resurrection, has been listed with conflicting reports. Some websites say that episode takes place after the ending while others say it takes place after the epilogue, and those who finished the game know there's quite a difference between the two in terms of story. It's also being marketed that a "formidable opponent" is the main antagonist of this episode, and I have no clue who that could be.

Reverie is intended to be released in February 2011, and Resurrection to be released in April 2011.

- There are rumors continuing to boil that Koji Igarashi, the man behind a large portion of the series since 1997, is currently in the works of making a Castlevania game for the Nintendo 3DS. The interesting bit is the rumors continue to expand on the idea that many 3D artists are involved. What this could mean is that the game may be a fully 3D adventure, rely a lot of 3D elements but be a 2.5D adventure, or even involve the 3D cameras. Either way, it's something to consider and take note of.

- Finally, and perhaps more interestingly for fans of the music, Konami is planning a two disc arrange set of Castlevania arrangements by some of Japan's more noteworthy video game composers. The track list and composers include the following:

*Disc 1:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




- Vampire Killer ~Castlevania (NES)~ Tsukasa Masuko
- Bloody Tears ~Simon's Quest (Nes)~ TECHNOuchi	
- Cross Your Heart ~Haunted Castle (Arcade)~ Takuya Hanaoka
- Beginning ~Dracula's Curse (NES)~ Motoi Sakuraba
- Clock Work ~Dracula's Curse (NES)~ Aki Hata 
- Simon Belmont's Theme ~Super Castlevania IV (SNES)~ Denji Sano
- Calling From Heaven ~Bloodlines (Genesis)~ Manabu Namiki
- Divine Bloodlines ~Rondo of Blood (PC-Engine)~ Yousuke Yasui
- Slash ~Rondo of Blood (PC-Engine)~ Masafumi Takada
- The Wolf Revealed ~Judgment (Wii)~ Yoshitaka Hirota
- Dance of Illusions ~Rondo of Blood (PC-Engine)~ Mitsuhiro Kaneda
- New Messiah ~Belmont's Revenge (Game Boy)~ MANYO
- Voyager ~Castlevania (NES)~ Tenpei Sato




*Disc 2:*

*Spoiler*: __ 




- The Sinking Old Sanctuary ~Bloodlines (Genesis)~ Azusa Chiba
- Lost Painting ~Symphony of the Night (PS1)~ AKANE
- Requiem for the Nameless Victims ~Bloodlines (Genesis)~ Soyo Oka
- Union ~Belmont's Revenge (Game Boy)~ Masato Kouda
- Ending Theme ~Super Castlevania IV (SNES)~ Hiroki Kikuta
- Garibaldi's Courtyard ~Curse of Darkness (PS2)~ Maki Kirioka
- Requiem of the Gods ~Symphony of the Night (PS1)~ Manami Kiyota
- Concert Hall without Applause ~Lament of Innocence (PS2)~ Kumi Tanioka
- An Empty Tome ~Order of Ecclesia (DS)~ Hideki Sakamoto
- After the Battle - Blue Recollection ~Sougetsu no Juujika (DS)~ Eriko Imura
- Requiem of a Starlit Night ~Order of Ecclesia (DS)~ Yoshino Aoki
- Finale - Deep Translucent Moonlit Night ~Sougetsu no Juujika (DS)~ Masashi Hamauzu
- Nocturne ~Symphony of the Night (PS1)~ Haruka Shimotsuki




The two disc selection is going to be released January 11th of next year. Currently, the only place stocking the arrange collection is KonamiStyle, which doesn't export purchases. It'll probably appear on other websites, for those who want to purchase it, and for those who don't can always wait for the inevitable-yet-convenient Youtube uploads.



And with that, my pretty pets, is my "bump" post of information for you all. :3


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for all the information GT.

I'm excited about the DLC for Lords of Shadow. Resurrection sounds like it can be amazing.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Dec 22, 2010)

I'm betting the 2nd DLC Ressurection is Gabriel's rebirth as The New Lord of Shadow: Dracula. Now that 2nd DLC is gonna blow the 1st one out of the water... it wouldn't surprise me at all if the 1st DLC ends with Gabriel becoming the New Master of The Demon Castle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 12, 2011)

Greetings, cuntlovers. <3

Uh, today has given us some fancy new for Harmony of Despair, some of which actually sueprises me. Now, as I mentioned, there were two stages announced that were based off of Symphony of the Night, right? Well today, Konami revealed two more stages, and they're quite departures from everything so far: they're stages from 8-bit games. The first is a stage taken from the original Castlevania game, and the second title is taken from a game called Getsu Fuma Den, so Harmony of Despair marks two firsts for the Castlevania series - the first game that features an online component as the main method of play, and the first Castlevania game to have a crossover with another Konami property directly.

The 8-bit stages offer two new characters as well; Simon Belmont and Getsu Fuuma, who coincidentally are both red heads.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 12, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> - Since my last post, Harmony of Despair has gotten quite a few updates. For starters, Yoko, Julius, Maria, and Richter are out now, and the game recieved an update patch yesterday, rebalacing and fixing the way matches are created. A bit late in the game, as I've lost interest in it myself, but it has a hefty amount of content for lootwhores out there. There will also be a sale tomorrow so the game will be at a discounted price, so for those on the fence, give it a try. You'll probably be on a boat with a few other customers.



Still playing it, old news...



> - Next comes with Lords of Shadow. I don't recall if I mentioned it earlier, but Oscar Arujo, the composer for Lords, as well as a MercurySteam developer both have confirmed a sequel to the game is in development. However, it is currently planned as a *2013* release, but fear not, as the following should wet your whistle.



Knew about it for along time, old news. Konami even mentioned in that little news that the composer should stray away from Casltevania's usual "feminine" music. Bunch of fucking idiots.



> - Konami has officially announced the DLC chapters for Lords of Shadow. The first to be released, Reverie, focuses on Gabriel returning back to the Vampire Castle and dealing with a demon who used to be under the whim of one of the antagonists of the main game. Current released artwork showcases a series of clocktowers, and artwork of some of the antagonists, indicating the game will give more backstory into the Brotherhood of Light. The second, called Resurrection, has been listed with conflicting reports. Some websites say that episode takes place after the ending while others say it takes place after the epilogue, and those who finished the game know there's quite a difference between the two in terms of story. It's also being marketed that a "formidable opponent" is the main antagonist of this episode, and I have no clue who that could be.



Also knew about it, read it in Kotaku, old news.





> - There are rumors continuing to boil that Koji Igarashi, the man behind a large portion of the series since 1997, is currently in the works of making a Castlevania game for the Nintendo 3DS. The interesting bit is the rumors continue to expand on the idea that many 3D artists are involved. What this could mean is that the game may be a fully 3D adventure, rely a lot of 3D elements but be a 2.5D adventure, or even involve the 3D cameras. Either way, it's something to consider and take note of.



Aaaaalso knew abo-*HOLY SHIT, WHAT?! OH PLEASE. LAWDY LAWDY IN HEAVENS, MAKE IT SO AND I SHALL BE YOUR EARTHLY AGENT OF DIVINE PUNISHMENT. CONVEY TO ME WHO TO SMITE AND THEY SHALL BE SMOTEN!
*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2011)

I want another regular DS Castlevania.


----------



## Liverbird (Jan 12, 2011)

It was an OK game, not that bad, but not that good either.

On another note : Castlevania and Dante's Inferno are the only games in x360 that have similar gameplay to God of War, as far as I know. That's a good thing for the x360 players.


----------



## b0rt (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't find my SotN and ironically its one of my 5 favorites of alltime.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 14, 2011)

I got a copy of it. I'll sell you it. $500.00 USD.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow... inactive...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 18, 2011)

> DLC for Castlevania: Lords of Shadow will stay in the dark a little longer–Reverie was supposed to drop this month, but it has been delayed until March, according to an update on the Castlevania Facebook page.
> 
> The post reads, “DLC Update: ‘Reverie‘ is swinging into March. Our apologies for the delay but it’s going to be worth it!”
> 
> Reverie is the first batch of DLC for Lords of Shadow and is set to be followed by a larger add-on delving into the epilogue, titled Resurrection.



Still waiting on this DLC.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey they just want it to be a rock solid delivery from their offices to your Console System So I say no problem.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Feb 18, 2011)

I just hope it doesn't disappoint. 

I'm actually excited about this DLC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

I'm waiting for a new DS game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> I just hope it doesn't disappoint.
> 
> I'm actually excited about this DLC.



As am I. Lords of Shadow got me interested in the Castlevania title for the first time in over a decade. And the following DLC (Resurrection, I believe?) promises to be even better with the continuation of the story.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

But it's the worst Castlevania game since that one which was bad.


----------



## Krory (Feb 18, 2011)

If by "the worst" you mean "only good one."  "WAAH! WAAH! WHAT HAPPENED TO MY INCOMPREHENSIBLE, REPETITIVE STORY AND SIDE-SCROLLING ACTION?!"


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 18, 2011)

Both of your positions are ridiculous.  LoS is a good game.  And it has A LOT in common with Castlevania games that come before it, including the vast majority of its story and multiple combat aspects.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

I like my Castlevania with a health dose of level-ups, thank you very much. And a million, billion weapons.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like my Castlevania with a health dose of level-ups, thank you very much. And a million, billion weapons.



... Are you hating on SCIV?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Earlier CVs were alright, but SotN and onward is still the best.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm waiting for a new DS game.



I think it's about time you looked into the 3DS for a portable 'vania, good friend. If there's one place where it'll appear, it's on the 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

Hell no. I'm not buying another handheld except the PSP for Tactics Ogre. And even that is iffy for me.

I'm not made out of money, Nintendo.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Feb 18, 2011)

nintendo hasn't even used the DS to its full potential.

The DS library is shitty compared to the GBC and GBA libraries.

and they're about to have nother handheld?!??!?!?!?!? THE FUCK.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 18, 2011)

$$$


----------



## Jotun (Mar 1, 2011)

Lords of shadow reminds me of NG2. I just feel like I'm forced to dodge/attack/dodge. The parry/block doesn't work as well as I would like. The game is pretty though, so I'll finish it and do it again on paladin for lulz.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 3, 2011)

Castlevania : Reverie Pics

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rc6C8vWhZ8I[/YOUTUBE]

Castlevania : Reverie GDC 2011 Trailer

-


----------



## Krory (Mar 3, 2011)

Tired of them showing the same seven screenshots over and over again. Just give us a damn release date, it's already late.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 3, 2011)

I like SoTN, too epic n awsm.


----------



## Escargon (Mar 3, 2011)

*My first game ever was Super Castlevania 4. The music in that game was the best, the difficulty was really hard for me(i died thousand of times in the library when you had to jump on moving books) but i gotta say, i got disappointed in some of the bosses that were to easy.

And it took me a long time to understand what the hearts from the candle was all about.

And i also have Aria of Sorrow on GBA, its a really good game, but its something that lacks here. The real Castlevania feeling. The epic piano music. 

I think Castlevania fits best in the 1500's theme. Just like Altered beast. Oh, its like year -500 there but anyway. (They made a nr 2 that i think was in the time now/future, man it looked bad for a game like that!)*


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 8, 2011)

> Konami has announced that the Reverie DLC for Castlevania: Lords of Shadow will be released at the end of this month.
> 
> Reverie expands on one of Lords of Shadow‘s secondary characters; Laura the vampire-child in the service of vampire-queen Carmilla…or was. Now Gabriel must help Laura destroy an evil force that was kept in check by the Queen until her demise.
> 
> *The Reverie DLC will run you 800 MS points or $10 on PSN and will launch late this month*.



End of this month. :WOW


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2011)

I want to play Rhondo of Blood instead.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 8, 2011)

So I expect Resurrection to have delays as well which is a good thing considering how Massive its supposed to be anyway so I can wait...  One Lords of Shadow DLC a month keeps Zobek in the Trunk.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 8, 2011)

Really liked the epilogue, especially how you know who looks. I'm abit confused about Zobek tho, is that still his "shadow" and why did they use Dracul/Dracula even tho they are different names/terms?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 8, 2011)

Castlevania Lords of Shadow

:: Character Stat ::

Level 1: Gabriel Belmont member of The Order of Light
Level 2: Dracula and Founder of the Order of the Dragon
Level 3: Unknown


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2011)

Welp, now we know it's this month, so why not watch the trailer..? :3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 16, 2011)

Finally a Trailer is released!!! Now the Countdown Begins for its release on PSN then the even longer wait for Ressurrection Urrrgh but hey at least I'll be able to smash shit up again at The Castle in April whoo hooo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2011)

I remember being hyped about this game.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 16, 2011)

That trailer heavily implies a transformation for Gabriel.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 16, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Welp, now we know it's this month, so why not watch the trailer..? :3


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 16, 2011)

Deathbringerpt, what you must understand is that Gabriel Belmont was Born in Darkness to Serve The Light only to be Reborn in Darkness as the Vampire - Dracula.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 20, 2011)

Lucifer was super weakened because of the mask/being in the flesh tho? But yeah, the new demon better be epic.


----------



## Xion (Mar 20, 2011)

Super Castlevania IV is best Castlevania IV.

Just beat that game (thank you save states) and it was so nostalgic and perfect. 

Truly one of the SNES greats!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 20, 2011)

Always gonna have a soft spot for SOTN, what a game


----------



## b0rt (Mar 20, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Always gonna have a soft spot for SOTN, what a game



I know, it was classic n epic. plus I played it like 10 times. wooo.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Mar 21, 2011)

b0rt said:


> I know, it was classic n epic. plus I played it like 10 times. wooo.



Must have played it as many times myself 

I would even go as far as to say it's one of my most favourite video games of all time


----------



## b0rt (Mar 21, 2011)

yea same here. a top 5 for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2011)

Xion said:


> Super Castlevania IV is best Castlevania IV.
> 
> Just beat that game (thank you save states) and it was so nostalgic and perfect.
> 
> Truly one of the SNES greats!


Yeah, that was fun. I remember having to try beating Dracula at the end about 100 times though. That mother fucker. 



Berserkhawk z said:


> Always gonna have a soft spot for SOTN, what a game


 SotN is the best, everyone knows this.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 22, 2011)

Welp, the Reverie content is live, folks.


----------



## b0rt (Mar 22, 2011)

Catacombs was the most epic part. anyway who played SotN knows what i mean.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2011)

You haven't play SotN until you tried to speedrun the thing. 

Cool points if you manage to beat it with Richter in under 20 mins too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

What speedrun thing?


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2011)

The thing = the game = SotN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

I'll speedrun your ass. 


SotN is supposed to be played slowly to maximize enjoyment.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 23, 2011)

CMX.. are you.. coming on to me? 

All Castlevania's can be speedrunned for maximum enjoyment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> CMX.. are you.. coming on to me?
> 
> All Castlevania's can be speedrunned for maximum enjoyment.


 Depends: are you a lady? 


The only CV game I've played more than once was SotN (not including the alternate character modes, I love those). I think it'll remain this way.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Mar 24, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Welp, the Reverie content is live, folks.



If it's Live I couldn't find it anywhere on Live to d/l.

CMX: No girls on the internet.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Reverie is only on PSN for the time being. It will be released on Live on a later date. 

Has anyone gotten a chance to play it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Amanomurakumo said:


> If it's Live I couldn't find it anywhere on Live to d/l.
> 
> CMX: No girls on the internet.


  I don't flirt with nothin' but girls and fake girls.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2011)

fuck psn D: so how many levels is it actually? I'm debating buying it or just waiting for sum1 to upload the cut scenes lol


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2011)

Brandon Heat said:


> Reverie is only on PSN for the time being. It will be released on Live on a later date.
> 
> Has anyone gotten a chance to play it?



I haven't, but I heard it's really short. Criminally short. Like two hours short.

The ending also really fucking sucks. Especially one of the plot points introduced to explain the epilogue.

It's literally $10 for a chapter (with three stages) that feels like it was supposed to be in an already packed game. Even at $5 is a bit steep..

Bonus points for Laura being playable, I guess?


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 24, 2011)

Remember Reveri is the short chapter Resurrection is THE BIG ONE


----------



## Brandon Heat (Mar 24, 2011)

Three stages for $10? 

I love Castlevania but it sounds like I might end up skipping this DLC till they release the inevitable bundle with the Resurrection DLC.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 24, 2011)

Damn they really want to scalp CV fans.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 24, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay So Gabriel drains Laura of her Life in Reverie then in Resurrection when he reapers after his "Rebirth" is as The Vampire Lord Dracula... 




Bring on Resurrection people ready to play that one NoW Now NoW.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 24, 2011)

Congratulations on posting spoilers without spoiler tags for those who wish to not be spoiled. You've done it before, but after when the game's been out for some time...the content isn't even on XBL yet, and there's at least one person who's posted on this page who obviously hasn't had a chance to play the stuff.

Please be more careful with spoilers, even if they're hilariously dreadful.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Mar 24, 2011)

Oops sorry Goofy I thought I had posted the txt in spoiler tags thanks for telling me.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 24, 2011)

fuck that means they gonna charge 20 for the next dlc..... fuck thats so stupid


----------



## MS81 (Mar 25, 2011)

gimme Richter of give me DEATH!!!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 25, 2011)

lol watched the vids, so glad it came out on psn first I prolly would have bought it right away on xbl


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 28, 2011)

Is the LoS expansion worth buying?


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 28, 2011)

No. Too much money for the lack of content you actually get.

The second expansion is still in the air, as it's _still_ not out.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 28, 2011)

That sucks 

I hope Iga releases a new game for the old Castlevania Canon sometime soon


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> I hope Iga releases a new game for the old Castlevania Canon sometime soon



YES.

1999 game, plz!


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 30, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> YES.
> 
> 1999 game, plz!



That would be amazing. I would love to see how the battle played out as well as seeing a young Julius.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> That would be amazing. I would love to see how the battle played out as well as seeing a young Julius.



I want to see the final epic speech/confrontation/last words of Dracula.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2011)

Hopefully we'll find something out June 2nd at Konami's event. There's already rumors that , and we're going to have some talks about the final chapter to Lords of Shadow, but I do hope for maybe some Castlevania 3DS or NGP news.

About that DLC, though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

New PSP game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

Second (and final) DLC for Lords of Shadow to be released June 7th for both XBox 360 and PS3.

800 MSP/$9.99


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 2, 2011)

Next week gonna be Fang Tastic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Nothing good's on. 


Maybe I will play some old GBA or DS games.


----------



## Velocity (Jun 2, 2011)

With any luck, in less than two hours, Konami will announce a new Castlevania game.


----------



## Krory (Jun 2, 2011)

It's hard to top the reveal of Frogger 3D.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2011)

Winny said:


> With any luck, in less than two hours, Konami will announce a new Castlevania game.


Well with my luck it will be a Wii2 Castlevania game.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 2, 2011)

Seems like that event didn't show off a new game. The only other chance of something happening is if they have it on the show floor, or announce it at another conference.

They didn't show all of the games they plan to have at E3 in that broadcast either, as Skullgirls wasn't in it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 3, 2011)

No new Castlevania 

I really want the old continuity to continue being made, LoS was alright but it really didn't feel like a Castlevania. Hell if it wasn't called Castlevania you wouldn't even have known it was supposed to be what with all the difference's.

Castlevania should always keep to 2D IMO, if something ain't broke don't try and fix it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2011)

Why the fuck would they talk about the Castlevania anniversary at the beginning just to show nothing?

I mad.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 3, 2011)

Isn't there some Castlevania: LoS DLC?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 3, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Isn't there some Castlevania: LoS DLC?



Fuck that noise, i want some IGA 3DS Castlevania, damn it. Metroidvania or Classic, i don't care.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not getting it either, but if you're jonesing for your next fix, there ya go.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jun 4, 2011)

*Resurrection DLC News
*


> Konami has revealed that the final installment of downloadable content for Castlevania: Lords of Shadow is on its way next week. The Resurrection DLC pack follows closely after the Reverie update released in April.
> 
> Resurrection will see players facing off against a large demon known as “The Forgotten One” and will conclude Gabriel’s story and reveal the ultimate fate of the Belmont family. The DLC pack will debut on June 7 on Xbox 360 for 800 points and June 8 on PS3 for $10.



Hopefully both DLC's are bundled together for a cheaper price in a couple months. After the first only being a couple of stages, hope this one will be worth the asking price.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 4, 2011)

> >The Forgotten One



Oh hey, I played Lament of Innocence as well.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2011)

Now _this_ is a rumor. Currently, there are reports from the same source that nailed the Contra teaser (just a trailer with the burning C) claims an all new Castlevania game will indeed be shown at E3. And there's a reason it was not showcased at Konami's event; it's for Nintendo's Project Cafe. None of these companies will be allowed to talk about it or show anything until its reveal, and it's interesting that it could explain the silence on the series, especially when we know Harmony of Despair is getting a port, which was also not mentioned at Konami's event.

The game will have 3D and 2.5D elements when you enter things like paintings from Portrait of Ruin, which sounds interesting if it's true.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 5, 2011)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Oh hey, I played Lament of Innocence as well.



I just played through that game on Joachim Mode, actually.


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jun 9, 2011)

Just wrapped up Resurrection and its a 2 Stage game like Reverie however I will say that when Cox said that the DLC would be longer many thought Resurrection is what he meant which is not what he meant what he meant was that the DLC Singular would be Long but is broken into 2 Parts The 1st being Reverie and the 2nd being Resurrection okay so now that Lords of Shadow is done bring on the 2nd Game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish there was a cool new Castlevania game.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 10, 2011)

I finally finished the Resurrection DLC, the final fight against the Forgotten One is one of the most ridiculous hard boss battles that i have memory playing, at least i don't remember ever losing so many times against a boss.

However this was a rather short DLC, specially considering the price it costs.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2011)

Does anybody know if Castlevania Judgment is considered canon?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 14, 2011)

truely a genious video by egoraptor 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aip2aIt0ROM[/YOUTUBE]

its true, castlevania 1 and 3 on nes were great classic, super castlevania 4 on snes was simply amazing. the wip controll was superb.

then i played the ones on gba... i really dont like the *metroid* style (like castlevania 2) i mean, its not even fun, backtracking... rpg element ? ok its cool but you feel like griding over and over again... it have zero challenge, enemy are just there... to be killed... go there get the item... go back and go there...
i can't stand it....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm the opposite. I enjoyed the original Castlevania games back in the day, but I prefer the RPG ones to any other system. I tried to go back and play a regular Castlevania and didn't like it.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 14, 2011)

Personally i prefer the Metroidvania's, they kinda cater to everybody. You could grind if you wanted to make the game easier or you could limit yourself with handicaps making everything as hard as a classicvania. Having to travel everywhere multiple times made you memorize the maps, and made them memorable.

I do like classicvania's cause they have some really great level design and some really memorable bosses, as well as a genuine sense of accomplishment if you finish them. Metroidvania's though give you a massive feeling of epicness. The vastness of some stages and the overall feel of figuring out your next destination gave you a feeling of control that classicvania's could never give, and they had some really neat touches due to their RPG elements like interesting abilities and powers.

Personally SOTN, and Aria will always be my favourite games in my favourite video game franchise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah, they offer much more options for gameplay. Magic abilities, better weapons, sub weapons, epic bosses, refined music, no shitty time limit (though some of the originals didn't have that), hilarious voice acting, etc.

Why would I want to dick around with a game that barely lets me jump when I could fly through stages and blow shit up?


----------



## ichigeau (Jun 15, 2011)

what ? 
again watch that video

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aip2aIt0ROM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]




this exactly how i feel with those gba games, it have no souls, its just a big place metroid-style.... 
its not even fun killing monsters, your just going there and griding, get an item and backtracking and griding.... 
there was one who was boring as hell, the other one the gameplay was slow as shit, aria of sorrow was better but its the same shit, it just feel like a big castle mess with an enemy there and there, there is no challenge, no fun, you feel like griding.
there was a skeleton boss, all you had to do is attack, attack until he die... that was boring as hell, then what do i do ? oh i have to backtrack again, kill some more monster over again (feel like griding...) to get an item, and then backtrack kill the same monster again, only to go to an other place (still in the same environement.... platforming is dull... the level design is just...) i could not take it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

It's fun killing monsters.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 15, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> what ?
> again watch that video
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Everyone's entitled to their own opinion. Classicvania's while being very hard mostly, don't have much replayability beyond beating Drac a couple of times, metroidvania's give you so many options and toys to play around with. I need bang for my buck.

Also on the grinding issue the Metroidvania's kinda punish you for grinding with some enemies giving a pitiful 1xp per kill once you hit a certain level, rendering grinding after a while useless. Smart players can however find other ways to grind depending on the game, like money grinding in OoE since experience is all but worthless, or grinding for enough souls in DoS to make powerful weapons quicker.

I think at least we can all agree that 3d Modernvania's are at the bottom of the totem pole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 15, 2011)

I liked the PS2 games.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 15, 2011)

Not so much the ps2 Modernvania's as they were both ace but the N64 titles were almost broken to the point of unplayability. The camera is fucking unholy!!

As for LoS im sorry but to me it's just not a castlevania, you can't take some names from a franchise throw them into a new setting and call it castlevania. It would be like throwing a character named Mario into a WH40K setting with a plasma pistol and calling it the next big mario game. Also the combo's were usless, against tougher enemies and bosses you didn't have time to do anything but light attack and dodge roll, which became boring fast


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 14, 2011)

Behold... A true BELMONT hmmm 

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffZzTar-u0[/Youtube]

Another DLC...?

Or is it something else...?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 14, 2011)

Hellrasinbrasin said:


> Behold... A true BELMONT hmmm
> 
> [Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JffZzTar-u0[/Youtube]
> 
> ...



Wow that Simon looks a lot more cool than LOS Gabriel.

I still prefer this Simon though


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 14, 2011)

ichigeau said:


> what ?
> again watch that video
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Try forming your own opinion for once without the help of the internet. Both Metroidvanias and Classicvanias have their own merits, strengths and weaknesses. Classicvanias focus more on timing and precision while Metroidvanias focus on exploration and leveling.



> there was a skeleton boss, all you had to do is attack, attack until he die... that was boring as hell



Because what you do in Classicvanias sure is different! The gameplay style is so varied, it's like you play 5 different games at the same time!

It's a fucking castlevania game. Chances are, you find a monster, big or small, you're going to hit it until it dies. Whether its 2D, 3D, metroidvania, Classicvania or Lords of Shadow. You kill them to advance in-game. That's everything grinding is not. Even if you're backtracking. The moment you complain about killing monsters in Castlevania, it's the moment to realize this franchise is not for you.

I bet you think Super Metroid is a piece of shit too. God damn it.


----------



## Jimin (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a lot of problems with the first two GBA Castlevanias too. CotM was a bit too hard IMO. I'm not saying it should be easy but item/card collecting in that game was annoying. I mean, what was the point of item collecting anyway? Having two of the same armor does nothing. Shoulda had a shop or something. Also, I raged the first time I slid through a hole and realized it took me back to the beginning of the game with no quick way back, so I had to reload from my last save.

HoD was one of the weaker Castlevania games. Lots of backtracking and the two castles were too similar that it just felt so repetitive. Terrible bosses too. Aria was great though. Next to no problems with that one.

What's the big deal with Super Metroid? I can't say I've ever really enjoyed the Metroid series that much.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 15, 2011)

I loved CotM. The difficulty and length seemed just about right. HoD was great, but really superficial. One of the shorter games in the series prolly, but I liked it for some reason :3


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd still say my three favourite Castlevania's are SOTN, AOS, and OoE. Those games were epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

I really liked Circle of the Moon, though I think the later GBA titles were better. I don't like the PS3 game at all. 

I want my Castlevania back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Is that Harmony of Despair game any good?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jul 27, 2011)

It's pretty fun. The premise is pretty weird (a book logs the history of the franchise, this information comes to life, and you the player are absorbed into the book, using one of the heroes of the franchise to cleanse the curse) but it plays pretty well.

Think if Classicvania had a baby with an equipment system, multiplayer, and a 30 minute time limit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

30 minute time limit?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jul 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 30 minute time limit?



Each level. It had a sense of urgency to the game and it basically forces you to play well under pressure but in most cases (When you're equipped with the badass stuff), it's plenty of time to do any level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

What is this, fucking Mario Brothers?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2011)

Just finished Rondo of Blood again, i much prefer the original to the remake


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 16, 2011)

Current rumor of the internet: Supposedly, there was a list of currently planned Playstation Vita games, and it fits into Konami's idea of collections...




It might be doubtful, but the fact Ys Origin is listed does give the list some credibility (Falcom said they'd have a game for launch at Vita that hasn't been on portables), so what do you think? It could also be a list of games they have planned, so it may not be Vita-exclusive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 16, 2011)

I saw Ys on that list. I'm immediately more interested in that over a collection of games I've probably already played (Castlevania).

Normally I'd be more pumped for a new Castlevania title, but this doesn't really strike me as new.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Aug 16, 2011)

Castlevania: The complete Chronicles :amazed

Now that peaks my interest


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 7, 2011)

What the music in Lords of Shadow should have been like, save for the music box which was awesome:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVoBQn0oYYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2011)

I liked the music on LoS tbh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Miss old-school Metroidvania games.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 23, 2011)

Jotun said:


> I liked the music on LoS tbh.



Oh, I thought it was good, too.  I just wish it had hearkened back to other games more.  The game differed from the series in a lot of ways and I thought that it would have helped to maintain that atmosphere of the series if they'd done the soundtrack differently.


Anyway, this year is the 25th anniversary of Castlevania.  Someone's doing a nice little tribute on Youtube here:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdIezSLXvsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

They should remake SotN for PS3 as a 25th anniversary gift to the fans. 


With extra content.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm gonna sound like a douche any way I say it, that video had me cringing.

I would pay full price for a 2.5D next gen remake of SotN with extra features. As long as they don't fuck us over on DLC like they did with LoS  that is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 23, 2011)

Same. If it had a larger map, extra features, and updated graphics, I'd pay 59.99.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 23, 2011)

As would i


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 23, 2011)

I like this emote.


----------



## Devil Kings (Sep 24, 2011)

The most bad-ass of the Belmont's
[YOUTUBE]hLX2tTD49Gc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Sep 24, 2011)

Gonna start Order of Ecclesia again, that game was badass


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should remake SotN for PS3 as a 25th anniversary gift to the fans.
> 
> 
> With extra content.



agree with this.. SotN rapes all


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 24, 2011)

Most people are in agreement that Super Castlevania IV and Symphony of the Night are the 'best' installments.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm quite fond of Order of Ecclesia, maybe even more than Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Most people are in agreement that Super Castlevania IV and Symphony of the Night are the 'best' installments.




Bloodlines > Super Castlevania IV

Order of Ecclesia > Symphony of the Night


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2011)

Time to beat my first Castlevania.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Sep 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Time to beat my first Castlevania.



Which one would that be?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 25, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Which one would that be?



SoTN off psn, I've played Castlevania games, but never finished one.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Sep 25, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bloodlines > Super Castlevania IV
> 
> Order of Ecclesia > Symphony of the Night



I did say 'most.'

Ecclesia is very good.  I'm not crazy about the overall 'sound,' though.  It seemed a bit... um... girly at times. The tunes themselves were great.

But I disagree about Bloodlines. Imo, it is inferior in terms of atmosphere to SCIV.  I found some of the gore in Bloodlines to be downright comical and I didn't really like how they did Death.  Both games have kickass music and gameplay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 25, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bloodlines > Super Castlevania IV
> 
> Order of Ecclesia > Symphony of the Night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> SoTN off psn, I've played Castlevania games, but never finished one.



you should try beating it 200%.. 

I played OoE, its actually my second favorite, but the epicness feel of SotN is just too much.. and dat music


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Did Goofy just say OoE was better than SotN? 


Did people actually agree?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 26, 2011)

OoE was fun, but it was the DS controls that didn't make it for me. I realize they were simple, but it was annoying.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got Harmony of Despair for the PS3.

It's really good, and addictive 

Way too many Soma and Alucard players in co-op though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 26, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just got Harmony of Despair for the PS3.



[YOUTUBE]HZHwxIL9oYo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Oct 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> [YOUTUBE]HZHwxIL9oYo[/YOUTUBE]



It gets quite addictive after a few plays


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 26, 2011)

HoD can go die.. all reviews say that its co-op heavy.. and none of my friends who own a PS3 are Castlevania fans.. i want a proper console Castlevania already. its been 12+ years


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Well beat SoTN, Ritcher was a disappointing end boss.

I know now you can fight Dracula by getting some glasses though, will figure that out tomorrow.

I felt like a total badass with my familiar, black and white cape, and uber equipment at the end that I farmed.


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Goofy Titan said:


> Bloodlines > Super Castlevania IV
> 
> *Order of Ecclesia > Symphony of the Night
> *



The truth. 

Never understood the lack of Order of Ecclesia discussion in comparison to Portrait of Ruin and the Soma Cruz games. People hype those games up to death but c'mon, Shanoa is dope and you know it. 


Khris said:


> HoD can go die.. all reviews say that its co-op heavy.. and none of my friends who own a PS3 are Castlevania fans.. i want a proper console Castlevania already. its been 12+ years



The fuck you've been at?

Lords of Shadows is where its at. Best outsourced video game ever, possibly the only fun Westernized game of a Japanese franchise ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Well beat SoTN, Ritcher was a disappointing end boss.
> 
> I know now you can fight Dracula by getting some glasses though, will figure that out tomorrow.
> 
> I felt like a total badass with my familiar, black and white cape, and uber equipment at the end that I farmed.



You gotta unlock the good stuff, bro. The GOOD STUFF.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck you've been at?
> 
> Lords of Shadows is where its at. Best outsourced video game ever, possibly the only fun Westernized game of a Japanese franchise ever.



Lords of Shadow was a Castlevania game? 

I thought it was GOW/DMC hybrid with a Gothic theme..


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> Lords of Shadow was a Castlevania game?
> 
> I thought it was GOW/DMC hybrid with a Gothic theme..



Its kind of how I expect a 3D Castlevania to be. Kind of hard to completely translate all the 2D aspects of Castlevania into 3D. While LoS isn't perfect and could use some work in newer installments but its a start. This is how a 3D Castlevania should be done. This is how I imagined newer Castlevanias when I first played Super Castlevania IV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I liked the PS2 games. They 3D and they were good.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You gotta unlock the good stuff, bro. The GOOD STUFF.



What's the good stuff?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> What's the good stuff?



I don't remember.

Juts look here:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its kind of how I expect a 3D Castlevania to be. Kind of hard to completely translate all the 2D aspects of Castlevania into 3D. While LoS isn't perfect and could use some work in newer installments but its a start. This is how a 3D Castlevania should be done. This is how I imagined newer Castlevanias when I first played Super Castlevania IV.



who cares about 2d or 3d anyways.. LoS removed its castlevania elements, you know.. the somewhat RPG elements and Health/Hearts system.. and SotN was a billion years ago but was still more "open-world" than LoS.. not to mention how they completely ruined the awesome gothic-techno music 

PS2 games were okay, better than LoS dare i say.. but they still lacked the epicness of Castlevania for some reason.. but i liked the game with swords fusion and stuff...

and why go 3D if its a problem for the series? the PSP game had a 2.5D presentation and it was pretty good.. imagine that with HD graphics and much smoother gameplay.. and you'll have a gem.. Castlevania was always meant to played in 2D-esque..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

The PS2 ones weren't quite as fun as the PSX/DS/GBA games, I admit. I never even finished the second one. But they were pretty damn good.

Better than the new one for sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 1, 2011)

Are there any games after SoTN that feature Alucard as a main character?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Nope.

There was an older game with him in it, but nothing since.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

which is really sad.. he's my favorite, but maybe thats cuz he was in the most perfect game in the franchise.. 


i still play the damn game to this day.. i have saves in my PSX/PS2 memory cards, PC/PSP emulators, and in my PS3...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I actually started playing it again, too. I was trying out Maria mode on the PSP this past weekend.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

not sure how to get Maria.. i thought it was a fake.. i think i read somewhere that you have to finish 180%.... i think i can dig my old PSX to check it out since i have a perfect 200% in that one..


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> who cares about 2d or 3d anyways.. LoS removed its castlevania elements, you know.. the somewhat RPG elements and Health/Hearts system.. and SotN was a billion years ago but was still more "open-world" than LoS.. not to mention how they completely ruined the awesome gothic-techno music
> 
> PS2 games were okay, better than LoS dare i say.. but they still lacked the epicness of Castlevania for some reason.. but i liked the game with swords fusion and stuff...
> 
> and why go 3D if its a problem for the series? the PSP game had a 2.5D presentation and it was pretty good.. imagine that with HD graphics and much smoother gameplay.. and you'll have a gem.. *Castlevania was always meant to played in 2D-esque..*


No, it wasn't. It was designed to be played in 2D yes, do take in consideration when the series came out, but I don't think they ever thought it would be 2D forever, otherwise they wouldn't of bother with 3D entries. Had they actually made a successful 3D entry awhile ago, there wouldn't be much 2D Castlevanias but like Sega with Sonic, Konami kept fucking up. LoS is possibly the only successful 3D Castlevania they made, and they didn't even make it. 

Also, SoTN isn't really how old school Castlevania were. Rondo of Blood and SCIV and pretty much every Castlevania game before SotN had no RPG elements. LoS had everything that made and defined old school Castlevania, except for the difficulty and 2D perspective. The enemies, lore, characters, all the elements in the game were inspired by classic Castlevania. The game was meant to be a homage to classic Castlevania, not the Metroidvanias you are accustomed to. The producer was a huge old school Castlevania fan and the game was originally supposed to be a 3D version of Super Castlevania IV.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

LoS had Castlevania elements like the whip grappling onto ledges (and stuff) ability was from SCIV. Hell, the cutscenes in-between new areas were homages to SCIV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, it wasn't. It was designed to be played in 2D yes, do take in consideration when the series came out, but I don't think they ever thought it would be 2D forever, otherwise they wouldn't of bother with 3D entries. Had they actually made a successful 3D entry awhile ago, there wouldn't be much 2D Castlevanias but like Sega with Sonic, Konami kept fucking up. LoS is possibly the only successful 3D Castlevania they made, and they didn't even make it.
> 
> Also, SoTN isn't really how old school Castlevania were. Rondo of Blood and SCIV and pretty much every Castlevania game before SotN had no RPG elements. LoS had everything that made and defined old school Castlevania, except for the difficulty and 2D perspective. The enemies, lore, characters, all the elements in the game were inspired by classic Castlevania. The game was meant to be a homage to classic Castlevania, not the Metroidvanias you are accustomed to. The producer was a huge old school Castlevania fan and the game was originally supposed to be a 3D version of Super Castlevania IV.



problem is; you're still under the impression that LoS is a good Castlevania game.. which it isn't.. its a good game on its own though..

them failing to translate the game into 3D has nothing to do with all that.. all Castlevanias had immense platforming elements but were all shattered with the 3D jump.. LoS had good platforming but it wasn't as "open-world" as past Castlevanias.. elements like that failed to make into the 3D transition.. not to mention the Hearts/Health systems.. which you didn't even address 

SoTN perfected the old school Castlevania, so its only natural to set it as a measuring stick for all Castlevanias... RPG elements made the old formula that much better.. and with the DS/GBA games that followed SoTN having RPG elements it somewhat became a traditional or a classic Castlevania element.. why brush it off? 



> LoS had Castlevania elements like the whip grappling onto ledges (and stuff) ability was from SCIV. Hell, the cutscenes in-between new areas were homages to SCIV.



homage =/= elements of the original game.. i do get the whip grappling though.. its probably the only solid point out of your argument.. 

Platforming was still like a half-assed Uncharted/Assassin's Creed.. and the combat was very GOW-ish with a hint of Dante's Inferno + some QTE..

not very Castlevania-like..


----------



## Jotun (Nov 1, 2011)

I liked Lords of Shadow, but I didn't really consider it a true Castlevania. As bad as LoI was, I still feel it got pretty close to the perfect 3D Castlevania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

Jotun said:


> I liked Lords of Shadow, but I didn't really consider it a true Castlevania. As bad as LoI was, I still feel it got pretty close to the perfect 3D Castlevania.



Basically my point


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> not sure how to get Maria.. i thought it was a fake.. i think i read somewhere that you have to finish 180%.... i think i can dig my old PSX to check it out since i have a perfect 200% in that one..


You can't get Maria in the original PSX version, I'm pretty sure.


She's available in the PSP version, I played as her. You can download a save file with her unlocked on Gamefaqs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

epic, will definitely try that out... thanx..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> LoS had everything that made and defined old school Castlevania, except for the difficulty and 2D perspective. The enemies, lore, characters, all the elements in the game were inspired by classic Castlevania. The game was meant to be a homage to classic Castlevania, not the Metroidvanias you are accustomed to. The producer was a huge old school Castlevania fan and the game was originally supposed to be a 3D version of Super Castlevania IV.



I agree.  And I think Lords of Shadow was a good game, but it has several problems, imo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



* Enemies.  Maybe this was just me but many of the enemies did not seem Castlevania-esque at all to me?  I don't know.  It's a minor complaint but I do think the enemies should have been more reminiscent of the series.

* The music.  I'm not saying it's bad music- far from it- but if you're going to change a LOT of the game you STILL need to try and maintain the feel of the series.  They could have easily done this by taking the old songs and remixing them into the same exact style that they used in LoS.  Fans would have eaten that up and newcomers would have still loved the style.  Instead we get non-memorable music and a single homage to Vampire Killer; does anyone really recall any of the other songs used better than that one?  No?  There's a reason why.

* It was supposed to be a homage yet there was no reference to the heart system.  This could have been easily rectified through some sort of mechanic where, say, you got to rip the hearts out of your enemies to recover magic or something, I dunno.  There were so many ways they could incorporated hearts but didn't.

* Monster-riding and Chupacabras.  This was just stupid.  How many times did you ride monsters in the old games (the closest thing I can think of is the opening to Rondo of Blood mirroring the ride on Pan the horse) or get everything stolen? Never?  Yeah, that's right.  NEVER.  What's more, they made for boring and unnecessary sequences.

* Magic system, eh... it could have been much better.

* Monsters had a retarded amount of HP.  I'm sorry, but once you know how to beat a monster, and you can do it flawlessly, there is absolutely no reason to draw things out.  I don't recall any monster in the old series being as outright tedious as some of the monsters in LoS were.

* Character development.  The entire game basically revolved around Sir Patrick going, "Gabriel's getting darker and daaaaaarkeeeeeeer... he's eating less and leeeeeess... he's only sleeping two hours a niiiiiiiight.... now he's only sleeping one hour a niiiiiiiiiiiight...  That is not character development. 

* Okay, I'm sorry but they were going for a serious atmosphere, right?  So what was with Satan being a naked bishie with a censor cloud?   For that matter, if they wanted the game to be so atmospheric, they shouldn't have had the chupacabras.

* Nagging telepathic chick.  And her death seemed to come out of nowhere.

* Argh.  What does this mean for the Belmont clan? Do they not exist?  That... really sucks.  Really, really badly.  Need... Belmonts... and not half-vampire ones!

* Chess game.  I suck at chess.  Blegh.



And that's about it.  I'm not going to bother listing what I liked; if it isn't on the list above, I liked it.  Almost everything else had already been seen in some fashion in the series (Ice Titan/Dragon thing?  Duh.  Eligor and Menace).  Everything in the story reflected the existing series in some way.  As for the platforming?  As 2d and 3d platforming are so different, they used platforming for emotional effect and to show off the game's beauty, something they should have been doing since the PS2 games.  I don't have a problem with anything else, I think.








CrazyMoronX said:


> I liked the PS2 games. They 3D and they were good.



Me, too.  Haters gonna hate.  Those games could have REALLY benefited from some platforming, though.





Khris said:


> which is really sad.. he's my favorite, but maybe thats cuz he was in the most perfect game in the franchise..



He's also one of the most developed characters in the series.




Like my set?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I am really aching for a new 2D, side-scrolling Castlevania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 1, 2011)

we got HoD


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 1, 2011)

Khris said:


> we got HoD



I liked HOD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

I liked all of the portable games. The only one I didn't beat was the latest DS one because I didn't like the pattern boss horse at the end.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nope.
> 
> There was an older game with him in it, but nothing since.



Shame, he is the coolest I've seen in the franchise.

Also hooray for making it to the reverse castle.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 3, 2011)

Beat Dracula and unlocked Richter mode, I can see it will be harder, does anything special happen?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Ricther mode is supposed to be easier since you get Hydro Storm. 

And I think he gets his own special ending.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ricther mode is supposed to be easier since you get Hydro Storm.
> 
> And I think he gets his own special ending.



I still have low life and can't heal, so bosses won't be so easy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't remember if I beat Ricther mode or not. 

Maybe I'll play it again this weekend. I have shit else to do without Internet.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 4, 2011)

It seems harder at first, but it is actually easier if you know all of the enemy/boss patterns.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

Jotun said:


> It seems harder at first, but it is actually easier if you know all of the enemy/boss patterns.



Learning the patterns is what makes it harder ya?

With Alucard I just wailed on the bosses for 10 seconds without doing much movement till they died quickly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Shield rod thing is pretty handy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

I saw Alucard using a green boomerang type weapon in some guys video, anyone know what that is?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Link? 

I can't remember no boomerangs.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 4, 2011)

I can't find it again, watched it a while ago.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

I was thinking of buying HoD, is it any good?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 5, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I was thinking of buying HoD, is it any good?



Try the demo and see for yourself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Try the demo and see for yourself.



Didn't know there was a demo, thanks.

I couldn't figure out how to get somewhere with Ritcher in SoTN till I found out he had a slide jump, doh.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 5, 2011)

There is no demo on PSN.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 6, 2011)

Started playing Dracula's Curse and damn you flying medusa heads, burn in hell!!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> There is no demo on PSN.



Are you sure? i have the demo and i have seen it in both the European and North American PSN.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2011)

True Castlevania fans don't use healing items while playing Metroidvanias.

Fucking hell, this is like the 15th time i'm replaying Order of Ecclesia. It's retarded how much i like this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2011)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Are you sure? i have the demo and i have seen it in both the European and North American PSN.



Seems even Lord of Shadows demo was taken off.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 6, 2011)

Richter can uppercut? 

I wish the mode had some instructions on Richy, I needed to know that years ago.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 7, 2011)

Man I finally finish Dracula's Curse, is really funny to see how they made Alucard back then, so different from the one we know now. 

Now killing Death is a pain in the ass all those damn scythes appearing out of nowhere and just when you think you killed him, boom think again. Also killing the last form of Dracula is hard as hell too.

Now time for Curse of Darkness.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 8, 2011)

You took the bottom path with Alucard? That's the harder one. The top path using Grant/Sypha is much easier. The mountain on the bottom side is easily the hardest level in that game for me.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 8, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Now time for Curse of Darkness.



Biggest flaw in CoD is that there was no Innocent Devil ability that made you run faster.  Hector is sooooo sloooooow and the areas are unnecessarily big.

But I really like the ID system... could have been a bit more balanced, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Deathbringerpt said:


> True Castlevania fans don't use healing items while playing Metroidvanias.
> 
> Fucking hell, this is like the 15th time i'm replaying Order of Ecclesia. It's retarded how much i like this game.


I hardly ever used healing items, but I used them.


I don't feel one ounce of sorry for it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2011)

King Lloyd said:


> You took the bottom path with Alucard? That's the harder one. The top path using Grant/Sypha is much easier. The mountain on the bottom side is easily the hardest level in that game for me.



Yeah, the first time I got to the Skull Dragon I only had 30 seconds left, man I rage like a mf. The second time I had more time and it was all good because once again I thought I was going to beat the sucker, but guess what? he dissapears and suddenly I have to run so I won't drown myself, this game sure likes to screw with you.



Gaawa-chan said:


> Biggest flaw in CoD is that there was no Innocent Devil ability that made you run faster.  Hector is sooooo sloooooow and the areas are unnecessarily big.
> 
> But I really like the ID system... could have been a bit more balanced, though.



Yeah I am not liking the areas being so big, makes you waste time and if you add Hector's speed....yeah.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

What the hell game are you playing?


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2011)

Castlevania Dracula's Curse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Not sure I've played through that one or not. 

I skipped most of the NES games, to be honest. I tried Simon's Quest once but it was a disaster of pixelated blocks and glitches on my emulator.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2011)

Dracula's Curse is a great game with a decent level of difficulty, you should give it a try.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 8, 2011)

Well Trevor just finish kicking my ass, pretty cool to see him again, wish I could play as him instead of Hector......btw the fight with the Dragon was pretty nice too, I was trying to kill him in the air to see what happens, but missed it by just a bit.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Yeah I am not liking the areas being so big, makes you waste time and if you add Hector's speed....yeah.



Once you get the double dodge ability, you can go much faster by chaining cartwheels.




Grαhf said:


> Well Trevor just finish kicking my ass, pretty cool to see him again, wish I could play as him instead of Hector....




*Spoiler*: __ 



Beat the game once and you can.  Trevor's playthrough is much faster because he doesn't level up like Hector.  He comes equipped with all the sub-weapons, and there are teleport spots in places where you can't reach without an ID.
He also gets elemental tips to add to the Vampire Killer and you can just completely own with those.







> ..btw the fight with the Dragon was pretty nice too, I was trying to kill him in the air to see what happens, but missed it by just a bit.



Did you steal from the Wyvern? It's not imperative that you do, but  starting with your first encounter with Isaac, you don't want to miss a single steal.
Most bosses give unique items you can use in weapon synthesis, and you can only steal from them 1-2 times (you can only steal from the first boss in boss rush mode, and you can steal from the rest once in the main game and once in boss rush mode).  Very important if you want to get really cool stuff, and it also adds some challenge because some of the bosses are stupidly hard to steal from. >_>


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 9, 2011)

@Gaawa-chan whats your awesome set from?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Berserkhawk z said:


> @Gaawa-chan whats your awesome set from?



Thanks.  It's from Castlevania Pachislot III.
Link removed


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Thanks.  It's from Castlevania Pachislot III.
> Link removed



Dracula voiced by Wakamoto. :allmymoney


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Still waiting for new Castlevania news.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Once you get the double dodge ability, you can go much faster by chaining cartwheels.



Hahaha Hector looks like a damn circus act going everywhere cartwheel style 




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This made my day, thanks.



> Did you steal from the Wyvern? It's not imperative that you do, but  starting with your first encounter with Isaac, you don't want to miss a single steal.
> Most bosses give unique items you can use in weapon synthesis, and you can only steal from them 1-2 times (you can only steal from the first boss in boss rush mode, and you can steal from the rest once in the main game and once in boss rush mode).  Very important if you want to get really cool stuff, and it also adds some challenge because some of the bosses are stupidly hard to steal from. >_>




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nope I didn't steal from him, but thanks to you I was able to steal from Isaac (at the 3 try, nice) that let me say is one big ass fruit, damn I enjoyed kicking his ass along with throwing a falcon punch to his demon lol. and just when I was starting to have respect for Hector he goes and acts like a bitch in front of Julia.....come on what do you apologize for? just go and kill that dumbass.






Gaawa-chan said:


> Thanks. It's from Castlevania Pachislot III.
> Link removed



So awesome....I thought it was a new game....so sad....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 9, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Hahaha Hector looks like a damn circus act going everywhere cartwheel style








> This made my day, thanks.



Made mine, too, when I found out.




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nope I didn't steal from him, but thanks to you I was able to steal from Isaac (at the 3 try, nice) that let me say is one big ass fruit, damn I enjoyed kicking his ass along with throwing a falcon punch to his demon lol. and just when I was starting to have respect for Hector he goes and acts like a bitch in front of Julia.....come on what do you apologize for? just go and kill that dumbass.



Lol.  I also have some info on Innocent Devils that the game doesn't see fit to tell you about if you want it.




> So awesome....I thought it was a new game....so sad....



I know; what's worse is that they now have the models to make a new game with and they probably won't.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 9, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Lol.  I also have some info on Innocent Devils that the game doesn't see fit to tell you about if you want it.



Sure and thanks.



> I know; what's worse is that they now have the models to make a new game with and they probably won't.



Yeah, what is wrong with them.....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Sure and thanks.



Sorry for the late reply; had to get dinner.

This is my personal reference to Curse of Darkness' boss steals and Innocent Devils:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Evolved IDs needed for 100% are:
> Proboscis Fairy.
> Tirimasu.
> Golem->Iytei.
> ...







Long, but useful.  I'm using it to beef up my IDs in a 100% run.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

And he waited forever.



And died alone.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 10, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Sorry for the late reply; had to get dinner.
> 
> This is my personal reference to Curse of Darkness' boss steals and Innocent Devils:
> 
> ...



Damn! this is awesome, thanks a lot Gaawa.



CrazyMoronX said:


> And he waited forever.
> 
> 
> 
> And died alone.



You aren't the only one waiting


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 10, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Damn! this is awesome, thanks a lot Gaawa.



You're welcome.

I also wrote a guide for Lament of Innocence's normal mode that tells you succinctly what is in each room, but that one... it could be better.  I'm thinking about re-doing it.

More Pachislot 3 footage for those interested:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 11, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> Damn! this is awesome, thanks a lot Gaawa.
> 
> 
> 
> You aren't the only one waiting


We'll still wait forever. 


But, since we're waiting together...


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 11, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> I also wrote a guide for Lament of Innocence's normal mode that tells you succinctly what is in each room, but that one... it could be better.  I'm thinking about re-doing it.
> 
> ...



It looks so awesome ....so sad...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just killed Dullahan, nice boss and motherfucking Isaac stabed Trevor like a damn coward! man I wish I could smash his head to the wall like a doll. And you got to love when out of nowhere Dracula's Castle raises once again, everyone is like "not this shit again" lol.






CrazyMoronX said:


> We'll still wait forever.
> 
> 
> But, since we're waiting together...


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 12, 2011)

Grαhf said:


> It looks so awesome ....so sad...



No Grant, though. 




> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Just killed Dullahan, nice boss and motherfucking Isaac stabed Trevor like a damn coward! man I wish I could smash his head to the wall like a doll. And you got to love when out of nowhere Dracula's Castle raises once again, everyone is like "not this shit again" lol.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep.  He kissed Trevor, too. Molesting douche. 

And yeah, I really like that part.





Remind me again which games you've played so far?


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 12, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No Grant, though.



The man never got the respect he deserved. He didn't even have a stand in for Julius mode in Dawn of Sorrow


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Julius mode, eh? 

Which one is Julius? I played all the modes, I just don't remember.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2011)

Motherfucking Julis Belmont man. He's the coat wearing, whip packing, fabulous dude with a goatee.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh, right, that guy. 

Yeah he was epic. Still prefer Ricther.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 14, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> No Grant, though.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I erased that part from my head....kill him with fire!




			
				Gaawa-chan said:
			
		

> Remind me again which games you've played so far?



Lament of Innocence
Dracula's Curse 
Curse of Darkness---currently playing this one.
Super Castlevania IV 
Dracula X
Symphony of the Night 
Order of Ecclesia ---Still need to finish it.
Aria of Sorrow 
Dawn of Sorrow



CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh, right, that guy.
> 
> Yeah he was epic. Still prefer Ricther.



Richter the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Hyrdo Storm! 


Richter is the best Beltmont, but Alucard is the best character.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 15, 2011)

I like both of them equally


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 15, 2011)

Trevor is my favorite Belmont.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 16, 2011)

You know Trevor and Richter are very much alike, at least for me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

How is Soma as a character? Just curious.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 16, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> How is Soma as a character? Just curious.



Imo, he's great in Aria and kind of retarded in Dawn.  Overall I like his personality but DoS really did not do Soma, Yoko, or Hammer any favors. >_>


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

I don't remember the characters of any of these games. Except Hammer. He was cool.



And he is 100% black. I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## Big Bοss (Nov 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqgwn_DgRTY[/YOUTUBE]

Found this sick revamp game of Simon's Quest.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 30, 2011)

I can't beat Retro Drac in HoD 

The fucker has lightning fast, heat seeking fireballs :amazed


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 30, 2011)

Just beat goat head in CotM, where the fuck do I go next? Already got most of te stuff from pushing blocks and destroyed coffins...last i remember I'm in an area like Underground Study. idk, it had a hippogrif that shoots stone, and ice armors. 

Went into one of the new places after you destroy those coffins, shit had red water that drained my HP like FFFUUU---LOL not going back there ywt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 20, 2012)

downloaded the HoD demo.. how can i add an offline player? or is it not possible?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 23, 2012)

No new Castlevania game yet? 

I need me a new Castlevania game.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 23, 2012)

Can never get enough Castlevania.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

No, no you can't.

Which is why the lack of a new game sickens me.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

i wouldn't want another LoS.. if they can expand with HoD, than it would be nice..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

I want a 2D platform game.


That's all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 24, 2012)

having played rayman origins, i wonder why konami doesn't go that route and present us with castlevania HD sprites in a 2D platform?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a 2D platform game.
> 
> 
> That's all.


 yes, I am with you my friend....


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes.  You know, they are at a juncture where you'd think Konami couldn't go wrong with whatever game they try to make next.
Sequel to LoS? Sure.
3DS Castlevania? Yes, plz...
Metroidvania?  Yay.
Old-schoolvania? OMG yes.
High quality remakes of older games?  Yup.
Complete revamp of their poorly recieved games? (Simon's Quest, etc) Sounds like a great idea.
Book like the Zelda series' Hyrule Historia?  Omg yesssss...
Movie? Might suck but why the fuck not give it a try?

But instead what did they do for Castlevania's 25th anniversary?
They made another Pachislot game, turning Sypha into complete fanservice and omitting Grant altogether.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 24, 2012)

I don't know if I'd want an old-school, non-rpg style Castlevania.

I mean, those games were kinda fun for their time, but...


----------



## Praetor (Jan 24, 2012)

I want my Lords of Shadows sequel already. That ending set up some serious craziness.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

I want a sequel to Symphony of the Night.

Or something with Alucard in it and 2D.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a sequel to Symphony of the Night.
> 
> Or something with Alucard in it and 2D.



This, most definetly this


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

I didn't care for Symphony of the Night. Perhaps it just hasn't aged well, but the broken difficulty curve and short length really turned me off. I say "short length" because I've never played a game before and thought "If only I could play it UPSIDE DOWN!", so I couldn't bring myself to do the Inverted Castle. The first castle only took about 8 hours.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

Inverted castle is the best castle.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

Does the difficulty ever... even out? I was wearing seemingly non-extraordinary armor, and wasn't spending enough time grinding to be over leveled, and it was rare to take double digit damage from enemies in the first castle.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 25, 2012)

Symphony of the Night was always an extremely easy game, made easier with all the gamebreaker's available. But it was fun and that's the main thing


----------



## Praetor (Jan 25, 2012)

A game doesn't have to be hard to be fun, but I enjoy the relatively challenging aspect of recent Castlevania titles. Coming across Cerberus in SOTN, laying down a few holy waters, and watching him die was a confusing and disappointing experience.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

The game is as hard as you make it.

It can be difficult if you go old-school (no armor, accessories, weapons) and never use sub items.

On the other end of the spectrum you have shield rod.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, no thanks. I could play it with a blindfold on if I really wanted to, but I don't think I should have to intentionally not even use basic equipment to get a degree of challenge.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 26, 2012)

I guess Metroidvania's aren't for everyone, i personally love them though. Their full of fun equipment and are some of the few games i own which i find have replayability.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I can't get enough myself.

I could play them all day.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Yeah, no thanks. I could play it with a blindfold on if I really wanted to, but I don't think I should have to intentionally not even use basic equipment to get a degree of challenge.



Start playing on lvl 1 mode. We'll talk.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> Yeah, no thanks. I could play it with a blindfold on if I really wanted to, but I don't think I should have to intentionally not even use basic equipment to get a degree of challenge.



You new school gamers are so spoiled.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

What? I don't like self-imposed challenges. Equipping the best armor and weapons I come across playing normally shouldn't make me into an unkillable one-shot machine. I can understand being like "Just don't use the shield rod", but this is like "Just only use the leather armor and shortsword, and no or spells or sub-weapons or jumping." I shouldn't have to gimp myself that bad just to see a little challenge when I could just play a more recent Castlevania and get the same effect without limiting myself.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 26, 2012)

Praetor said:


> What? I don't like self-imposed challenges. Equipping the best armor and weapons I come across playing normally shouldn't make me into an unkillable one-shot machine. I can understand being like "Just don't use the shield rod", but this is like "Just only use the leather armor and shortsword, and no or spells or sub-weapons or jumping." I shouldn't have to gimp myself that bad just to see a little challenge when I could just play a more recent Castlevania and get the same effect without limiting myself.



Symphony of the Night  difficulty curve is fucked up. Pretty much everyone knows that.

Now go play a recent Castlevania in lvl 1 mode in hard difficulty. See how much of unkillable one-shot machine you are then.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 26, 2012)

That's what I'm saying. I much prefer those games because they have a nice difficulty curve. I've only done level 1 mode in POR, and my use of the ancient armor pretty much defeated the point of it anyways.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 26, 2012)

SOTN kicked  still kicks ass.. self-imposing challenges are epic man, try the nuzlocke challenge in pokemon, you will be reborn as a gamer


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Jan 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> SOTN kicked  still kicks ass.. self-imposing challenges are epic man



Straight on that one.  I've been playing Castlevania since I was six but I have to say SOTN is the one that stole my heart.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I downloaded this demo for some game on PS3 (I think it's a port of that XBOX live thing--could be wrong). Seems reasonable.

Too bad I have no Internets.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

replaying OoE on hard, this is gonna suck


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Shouldn't be too hard. The bosses are all patterns anyway. The only hard parts would be the ridiculous damage they might do if you mess up.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

In OoE I killed Death on my first try, and that made me sad. I don't even remember the flow of his battle.

I guess it's offset by the fact I had to do a training montage to topple him in Dawn of Sorrow.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

The only boss I had real trouble with was that stupid giant horse or whatever. I got annoyed by the pattern and gave up. 

It was like, :sleepy. I'd rather be masturbating.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

@Crazy, yeah and i do have my touch back cuz i just finished HoD.. i want to run PoR as well.. btw, have your ever played  LoD? i know its not castlevania-ish but just wondering.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

I have the game, yes.


It's so awful.


----------



## Praetor (Jan 30, 2012)

I never understood why people complained about the difficulty in OoE. I don't think it was significantly harder than its predecessors.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have the game, yes.
> 
> 
> It's so awful.



every time i think about buying it, i see gameplay footage in youtube or something than i get turned off, happened about 3-4 times


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

It was kind of fun at first. 


Ice Giant.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 8, 2012)

Something about LoS just doesn't feel right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2012)

Something about PS3 Castlevania makes my dick hurt.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 12, 2012)

Something about 3D Castlevania seems off. There's something about Castlevania that just doesn't translate well into 3D. Would it really be such a bad thing if they just make a 2D Castlevania game for the consoles? SOTN is probably still the greatest Castlevania game of all time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

It would be a good thing.

Konami is scared of that though. Fucking pussies.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 16, 2012)

So I finally got the ePSXe-emulator to work on my laptop today and I decided to try some old classic games I've missed during the PSX era.

Among others, I started playing Symphony of the Night and fuck it it's AWESOME. I played the game for 3 hours straight and the only reason I stopped was because my eyes hurt from not blinking, 'cause it's so beautiful.

I just love the feeling of discovering a fantastic game like this, years after it was released. Now, I wish they'd create a 2D Castlevania like this in HD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Fuck yeah, man. SotN is the best game ever.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Feb 22, 2012)

CV Pachislot 3 wallpapers, anyone?
Retail Pre-order Bonuses 

This video has some silly clips from the pachislot game:
Retail Pre-order Bonuses 
Wtf?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

No new games yet?


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Rumor: Castlevania: Mirror of Faith in the works for 3DS*



> It seems that Konami will be announcing Castlevania: Mirror of Faith at this year’s E3. The news apparently comes from the company’s appointment schedule for the event.
> 
> Gameplay information is not yet available. However, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow producer David Cox and director/writer Enric ?lvarez are supposedly working on Mirror of Faith.
> 
> Take this with a grain of salt for now. It would certainly make sense to bring a new Castlevania to the 3DS though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

*Lords of Shadow producer *David Cox and director/writer Enric ?lvarez are supposedly working on Mirror of Faith.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

So it's good news and horrible bad news combined?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 21, 2012)

"Mirror of Faith"? Wow, that sounds really... lame...


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

It is 2D.. all I care about...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 21, 2012)

That is great news, let's hope is a side-scrolling one.



Gaawa-chan said:


> "Mirror of Faith"? Wow, that sounds really... lame...



Castlevania subtitles are always lame.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

A new Metroidvania?



No Iga?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

wait, where does it state that its gonna be a 2d side scroller.. and even if it was; still doesn't mean its gonna be a Metroidvania kind of game.. hell, the above post was exactly my reaction..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

Wish I had a "nope" button.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Daan Koopman ‏@NintenDaan

So... it looks like a new Nintendo 3DS game got confirmed by @N1ntendo_NL and Konami 

The Worf Effect


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VslxT1Bb-bE[/YOUTUBE]

I just want her back with a superb sequel..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

yeah bring back Shanoa


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Konami asked them to take down the news. ; 

*Konami to do damage control.*



> Today we had a world premiere for you from the Konami-front, but we have just been approached by Konami for the message from the web site. Apparently, the news could not come out and were an E3 surprise. It seems we had somewhere made ​​a typo in the title of the game.
> 
> We respect the request from Konami and therefore have the article put offline. There is not initially told us that we were not outwards make news, so we still adjust this in retrospect. It confirms that at least the original message 100% true and those who have read it may therefore be lucky! Otherwise there are plenty of places to break the news to find us as the original source.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 21, 2012)

No womens as my Castlevania protags.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

It's Mirror of *Fate*, actually. A midquel between Lords I and II.

It seems Konami has finally made the reboot the main canon, so every older game goes well with Legends.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

*Konami registers Castlevania: Mirror of Fate domains*

The new 3DS Castlevania game doesn’t appear to be subtitled Mirror of Faith. Instead, it sounds like it’ll be called “Mirror of Fate”.

Konami has registered a couple of domain names relating to the title, making it seem as though an announcement is inevitable. Both CastleVania-MirrorOfFate.com and CastleVania-MirrorOfFate.net were picked up by Konami earlier this year.

The company is expected to make the game official late next week during its pre-E3 show. Konami hasn’t made an official announcement about the event, though it should be taking place on May 31.


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Mirror of Fate is probably the LoS sequel that's been not-so-subtly hinted at and out-right outed by the composer a while back.

And wait... only NOW people are realizing Castlevania subtitles are complete shit?  I mean, really? PORTRAIT OF RUIN? Aria of Sorrow? Circle of the Moon?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's Mirror of *Fate*, actually. A midquel between Lords I and II.
> 
> It seems Konami has finally made the reboot the main canon, so every older game goes well with Legends.



It's good to hear Konami finally decided to continue fixing this series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Wait what? the series needed it fixing? wut lol

anyway


*RUMOR - Is this image related to Castlevania: Mirror of Fate?*

MercurySteam's David Coxx recently changed his Twitter profile image to the following piece of art.



Is MercurySteam actually involved in this Castlevania 3DS project? Is this artwork a tease for what we'll see at E3?


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

If you need to do a multiverse crossover game like Judgment, and get one of the worst anime artists ever to work on it, you need to fix your series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

The series is pretty solid overall.. No need for fixing whatsoever. Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia is proof of that..


----------



## Krory (May 21, 2012)

Well since you're taking this OH SO UBER SERIOUSLY, Esua...

And Harmony of Despair? And because OoE scored well, it didn't sell well. Even with how poor LoS's sales were, OoE were probably a third of that. And let's face it - that's all that matters to publishers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Of course money is what matters..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

Krory, go troll somewhere else bro


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

The series needed "fixing" in the sense the games sold poorly. As great as OoE was, it was one of, if not the worst selling Metroidvania. Lords of Shadow is currently the best selling title in the *entire franchise*. Konami is abandoning everything previous to Lords of Shadow, so people should not be jumping for joy that they're giving MercurySteam the handheld reigns too, as it's just another sign Konami doesn't want to make games internally anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

i still fail to see how they "fixed" castlevania when LoS wasn't really castlevania at all


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> i still fail to see how they "fixed" castlevania when LoS wasn't really castlevania at all



They didn't fix it, and I never said they did.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 21, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Castlevania subtitles are always lame.



True, but that was... preachy.  Glad it's 'fate' and not 'faith.'


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> They didn't fix it, and I never said they did.



that post wasn't particularly meant for you..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

Whoops, then. :3c


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

Holy shit, looks like the leaker in 4chan wasn't bullshitting at all. Too bad we'll still be getting Castle-Tolkien: German monsters adventure.

Never thought I'd see the day where a Metroidvania fan would be in the exact same position as the Classicvania fans. Fucking irony, man.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

What leaker? It's not hard to make an assumption that MercurySteam was making it after the IGA-made 3DS title that should have been shown at E3 last year wasn't shown, only for news of a MercurySteam-made Castlevania prototype on the 3DS existing to show up (with an image from the presentation of the prototype existing) a few months later.

Then there's also the recent  from what appears to be Lords of Shadow 2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Holy shit, looks like the leaker in 4chan wasn't bullshitting at all. Too bad we'll still be getting Castle-Tolkien: German monsters adventure.
> 
> *Never thought I'd see the day where a Metroidvania fan would be in the exact same position as the Classicvania fans. Fucking irony, man*.


 lol yeah.. if this game is not Metroidvania I am out XD


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> What leaker? It's not hard to make an assumption that MercurySteam was making it after the IGA-made 3DS title that should have been shown at E3 last year, only for news of a MercurySteam-made Castlevania prototype on the 3DS existing to show up a few months later.



A guy that kept appearing on Castlevanias threads in /v/ for some months now and now in the general threads in /vg/. He pretty much nailed everything about this CV rumor, including (And especially) the name, which convinced me that he was on the level.

Because I personally was expecting a IGA Metroidvania/Classicvania on the 3DS and another MercurySteam CV on the home consoles following LoS. I wasn't really expecting a metroidvania game on the 3DS.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

Do you have his posts print screened? This would be interesting to read into.

EDIT: I don't intend to come off as if I am doubting you here or anything. Considering Harmony of Despair was leaked on a fucking Wordpress blog of all things, I would not be shocked if a leak was posted on a very popular game forum.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 21, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Do you have his posts print screened? This would be interesting to read into.



I didn't man, sorry. He was just one of many supposed leakers, I didn't payed much attention to him anyway but he was pretty insisting about it, showing up in pretty much every CV thread.

Edit: Heh, not problem, at the end of the day, it makes no difference if people believe me or not, it was just some guy on 4chan posting supposed legit information. He's still in the Castlevania thread in /vg/ though and he's still posting stuff in there.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2012)

oh Goofy Time. You and your 'Vania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

did i just hear LoS2?


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2012)

That's good. Another good 'Vania game would be welcomed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

Khris said:


> did i just hear LoS2?



The rumors going about is that Mirror of Fate and Lords of Shadow 2 will be announced at E3. We know LoS2 is a 2013 title, unless what one MercurySteam employee said at the end of 2011 no longer holds any weight.

EDIT: And hey, you. Me and my 'vanias. At least it's getting more good service than Metal Gear Rising, which looks like it should have been a Shinobi reboot.


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2012)

Any Metal Gear game will always excel in whatever genre it's in.

Rising looks no different


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

Still a troll, I see.

And a second report has surfaced on the game.

_As some of you may have seen Castlevania: Mirrors of Faith(3DS) got leaked earlier today, this news coincides with it. Castlevania: Mirrors of Faith will be shown with a Castlevania Lords of Shadows Sequel which is hinted for a PS3, Xbox 360, Vita, and Wii-U release. The Wii-U and 3DS Castlevania Titles are said to be Cross Compatible according to our source, which makes us ponder about the Cross Compatibly for Vita and PS3. The 3DS Version of Castlevania: Mirrors of Faith, will also feature Co-op play and will be a 2-D sidescrolling game._


----------



## Jon Snow (May 21, 2012)

Don't worry. It's just been a while since we had a pissing contest like this. Didn't work though 

Glad to see you're still alive though, haven't seen you around in a while


----------



## crazymtf (May 21, 2012)

LoS2? OMFG YES! I AM READY!


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 21, 2012)

I wasn't around due to classes and a rediscovery of my life I suppose, but I decided to poop around here and see if anyone else caught wind of this news, and lo and behold people *actually* posted news besides me about le vanias! I was quite happy to see that.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 21, 2012)

2-D sidescrolling game

there's hope


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> The rumors going about is that Mirror of Fate and Lords of Shadow 2 will be announced at E3. We know LoS2 is a 2013 title, unless what one MercurySteam employee said at the end of 2011 no longer holds any weight.
> 
> EDIT: And hey, you. Me and my 'vanias. At least it's getting more good service than Metal Gear Rising, which looks like it should have been a Shinobi reboot.



He's been dropping hints for the past several months (David Cox) so it's pretty obvious, and the composer leaked that Konami almost immediately jumped on him to get ideas for a sequel.

I made a thread about LoS2 

It's mostly speculation but one tweet as you can see, he specifically says he's in "the land of Dracul" and another he quite clearly mentions being at Mercurysteam.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

the game is becoming a skip... I don't want nothing from LoS series...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 22, 2012)

It seems the man who posted rumors back about Castlevania 3DS in 2010 was in fact talking about Mirror of Fate all along.

Strangely enough, though, this same source claimed  was at the helm, but it has Mercury Steam staff on it too as we now know..


----------



## Krory (May 22, 2012)

I doubt Iga wants anything to do with it - last I heard he pitched a fit because Gabriel in LoS didn't look like a woman so it ruined his artistic integrity to the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 22, 2012)

*RUMOR: Castlevania: Mirror of Fate/Lords of Shadow II - more details, Mirror of Fate's Wii U connection*

Castlevania: Mirror of Fate

- Nearly a 1.5 year development cycle.
- Stars two different playable characters.
- Features co-operative play with the prospect of 3DS and Wii U being able to interact with each other.
- 2D Castlevania experience.
- the goal was to find creative ways to utilize the 3DS? cameras and this has been achieved due to the very name of the game, ?Mirror of Fate?.
- The forward facing camera will act as a mirror and the outward facing cameras will come into play for a new puzzle solving mechanic.

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow II

- originally a Wii U version of Mirror of Fate was in the works
- the idea was that Mirror of Fate on Wii U would be the same game as its 3DS outing, with the Wii U controller serving as the 3DS' bottom screen and your TV as the top
- you would be able to play the game across both platforms
- this idea was put aside to instead bring an enhanced version of Lords of Shadow II over to Wii U
- development of Wii U?s own ground-up Castlevania sku could still happen


----------



## Sephiroth (May 22, 2012)

Krory said:


> I doubt Iga wants anything to do with it - last I heard he pitched a fit because Gabriel in LoS didn't look like a woman so it ruined his artistic integrity to the series.





Well okay...still cool though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 22, 2012)

- The forward facing camera will act as a mirror and the outward facing cameras will come into play for a new puzzle solving mechanic.

interested


----------



## Jimin (May 22, 2012)

Wasn't Eric from Rondo of Blood also a bishonen in the Japanese version? Apparently, those are a lot more popular in the Eastern world than the Western world.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 23, 2012)

King Lloyd said:


> Wasn't Eric from Rondo of Blood also a bishonen in the Japanese version?



He's from Bloodlines, not Rondo.  And yes.

[SP][/SP]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *RUMOR: Castlevania: Mirror of Fate/Lords of Shadow II - more details, Mirror of Fate's Wii U connection*
> 
> Castlevania: Mirror of Fate
> 
> ...


That sounds completely terrible.

I don't want to look at myself while playing games.

I don't want to use cameras to solve puzzles.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

a teaser?



The Dragon Returns on 5.31.12

wholesale Hats


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2012)

That's for Lords of Shadow II. The source code on the site mentions CLOS Teaser.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> That's for Lords of Shadow II. The source code on the site mentions CLOS Teaser.


 I see.. I wonder if the 3DS one is going to be revealed the same day.. LoS I don't care about that..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I see.. I wonder if the 3DS one is going to be revealed the same day.. LoS I don't care about that..



The 3DS one is in the same canon as LoS, though. :3c


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 24, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> The 3DS one is in the same canon as LoS, though. :3c


  lies.... I hope the 3DS one is not a damn spin off for LoS like sources are saying.. skip skip skip..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2012)

Supposedly, some details have come out about Lords of Shadow II. Apparently it will called Castlevania: The Dragon Returns, and some of the trailer information has surfaced.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Starts with a hooded man holding a baby and walking through the rain. He looks around and leaves it on the doorstep of a small house, then leaves. Next to it he leaves an object wrapped in cloth.

Continues with "24 years later..." with a moon and a wolf howling and pans down to show the village in the pitch dark. Cuts between shots of frightened villagers hiding in their houses while orc-like creatures creep around. 

Voice over starts with a guy talking about how a darkness stalks the land or something dramatic like that, and then shows a guy bounding around the houses in the darkness. A blonde villager emerges from the shadows and creeps around in a stable, watching the creatures. He knocks something over, and one of them breaks off to investigate. Blonde dude in the stable looks at the thing he knocked over and picks it up. It's a whip.

He leaps out of the stable and charges at the creature, tackles it then breaks its neck, but not before it shrieks and calls out to the other three or four. He gets grazed by an arrow and nearly chopped up by the other, but takes them out by tripping the archer with a whip and throwing a knife at another. Cuts up the others with a dagger and then sits there with their blood all over him. After a while some villagers emerge from their houses and look on. A woman emerges from the house the baby was left at, and they nod to each other. He drops the whip and walks to his home, while some other villagers close in on the bodies with torches.

Voice over continues, talking about how these attacks happen every night and only get worse. He feels that they're searching for something, maybe him. Proceeds to show the woman walking through the forest in the daytime with her hood up, and takes out an object wrapped in cloth beneath some rocks in some tree roots. She unwraps it and flips through a tome. It shows images of the Lords of Shadow from the previous game, Gabriel destroying the whip, and on the last page a child with the text "Simon Belmont -- Son of the Dragon." She flips past that and in the back of the book is a recess with a whip, beneath which is written "Vampire Killer." She says "The time has come," closes the book, and leaves.

Finally cuts to a bunch of gameplay shots. Simon fighting in the forest, a cave, Slogra and Gaibon in a cathedral, then shows him standing in front of the doors from the OP pic with the whip drawn, in a style reminiscent of the first Castlevania artwork. Symphony Vampire Killer music starts up and shows Gabriel/Dracula on a throne, waking up, then zooms into his eye and says "CASTLEVANIA -- THE DRAGON RETURNS -- 2013.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 25, 2012)

Oh boy, I want to know about the 3DS game.. LoS2 sounds silly like the first game. Glad is not canon..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 25, 2012)

its a reboot so its canon


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 25, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh boy, I want to know about the 3DS game.. LoS2 sounds silly like the first game. Glad is not canon..



The reboot series very likely is the new canon, and the non-canon games are probably the pre-LoS titles. Konami has very little incentive to go back to the older games, considering LoS has outsold all of them.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 25, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Konami has very little incentive to go back to the older games, considering LoS has outsold all of them.



Even SoTN?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2lKRktcD00[/YOUTUBE]
Source

WOW.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*Castlevania: Lords of Shadow - Mirror of Fate coming to 3DS from Mercurysteam*





- deep combat mechanics
- involves Trevor Belmont
- Fight with Trevor's version of the Combat Cross
- strong attacks with X
- wider-reaching attacks with Y
- secondary weapons like the boomerang-like glaive and electric bomb
- use these with A
- grab enemies with R
- block and dodge with L
- involves light and shadow magic returns
- earn experience points to unlock new combos
- these include launching foes into the air, smashing enemies down to the ground and more
- includes skeletons, axe-wielding undead and more


----------



## crazymtf (May 29, 2012)

Man I can't wait for LOS2 trailer. I'm so hyped. One of my fave games this gen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 29, 2012)

Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

Maybe MercurySteam will listen to the thematic complaints that LoS got and possibly make LoS and MoF remotely reminiscent of Castlevania games.

Keep the timeline, keep the story, whatever. I don't give a shit anymore. But don't do another Tolkienvania: Germanic monsters edition.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2012)

More details.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Castlevania: Lords of Shadow hit the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in 2010, but its direct sequel, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow—Mirror of Fate is coming to the Nintendo 3DS. Like its predecessor, Mirror of Fate occupies a completely different Castlevania universe than the long-running timeline that was first established on the NES—but unlike Lords of Shadow, the gameplay in Mirror of Fate is far more reminiscent of Castlevania’s Nintendo DS entries, like Dawn of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia. 

Mirror of Fate features polygon-based graphics, but it plays primarily in 2D and 2.5D, with the occasional shift into a fully 3D environment. Whereas Lords of Shadow had an emphasis on combat and action, Mirror of Fate encourages nonlinear exploration and discovery. 

Mercury Steam, the team behind Lords of Shadow, is developing Mirror of Fate as well. “We felt that traditionally Castlevania games had done well on handheld, and indeed found a home there to a certain extent,” producer Dave Cox told Nintendo Power. “The whole team really felt we could do something special and memorable on the format that would immerse players totally. The N3DS has allowed us to create something totally unique and exclusive to the format that we think players are going to absolutely love.” 

Say “Hi” to the Belmonts (Again) 

The story for Mirror of Fate picks up 25 years after the end of the events that played out in Lords of Shadow. Dracula is gearing up to give humanity hell, and a young vampire hunter named Trevor Belmont steps up to stop him before things get too hairy. 

The name “Trevor Belmont” should ring a very familiar bell for Castlevania fans, but again, Mirror of Fate takes place within Lords of Shadows’ continuity reboot, so this is not the same Trevor you know and (presumably) love. You should still recognize some of the threads connecting the characters, though: the gameplay in Mirror of Fate stretches across time, and players will eventually be able to control Trevor’s descendent, Simon Belmont. Two other unnamed characters are in the game as well. As Mirror of Fate progresses, you’re able to switch between the four characters at predetermined points and work through Dracula’s castle during different time periods. Each warrior boasts different abilities, and even though they’re exploring the same castle, there are marked differences between their experiences. Some paths may be closed off to characters that can’t double-jump, for example. 

Hey You, Let’s Fight 

Even though Mercury Steam primarily wants Mirror of Fate to be about exploration, combat still plays a big role in the game. Simon wields the fabled Vampire Killer whip, while Trevor utilizes the Combat Cross that made its debut in Lords of Shadow. Trevor can attack enemies directly with the X button, or execute a weaker, wide-reaching assault with the Y button, which is ideal when he’s surrounded by enemies. Trevor also has access to defensive blocks and dodges, can use light and shadow magic, and can wield secondary weapons like a glaive and an electric bomb. 

Simon Belmont doesn’t have his ancestor’s talent for magic, but he has some familiar secondary weapons at his beck and call, such as throwing axes and burning oil that works well against crowds of baddies. He can also summon mystical guardians to fight for him, or protect him from harm. 

Mirror of Fate’s home base—the Nintendo 3DS—lends the vampire hunters some help, too. You can use the touch screen to leave notes for yourself and mark places that you might like to re-visit later, and SpotPass and StreetPass will come into play, too—though the game’s publisher, Konami, is keeping those functions a secret for now. 

Old Guard, Meet the New Guard 

Some fans have had a hard time getting used to the darker, grittier take on Castlevania that was introduced to them in Lords of Shadow, and it’s too early to tell if Castlevania: Lords of Shadow—Mirror of Fate will make them feel at ease. However, it’s a good sign that Mercury Steam wants to re-embrace what has made Castlevania so much fun on the Nintendo DS: exploration. At the very least, it’s intriguing that Trevor and Simon make a return of sorts. There’s no vampire hunter like an old vampire hunter, even if that vampire hunter is still kind of new. 

Castlevania: Lords of Shadow--Mirror of Fate is scheduled to hit the Nintendo 3DS in Fall 2012. 




Four playable characters? Hmm.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

*Preview: Castlevania: Lords of Shadow--Mirror of Fate*



> Castlevania: Lords of Shadow hit the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 in 2010, but its direct sequel, Castlevania: Lords of Shadow—Mirror of Fate is coming to the Nintendo 3DS. Like its predecessor, Mirror of Fate occupies a completely different Castlevania universe than the long-running timeline that was first established on the NES—but unlike Lords of Shadow, the gameplay in Mirror of Fate is far more reminiscent of Castlevania’s Nintendo DS entries, like Dawn of Sorrow and Order of Ecclesia.
> 
> *Back to 2D—Sort Of *
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2012)

Mwuahaha, I beat you this time! :3c


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 29, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Mwuahaha, I beat you this time! :3c


 crap and I did it in the wrong tread..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

I like how that preview itself doubts that there's fans of the old CV games. Nice.

That said, exploration in a castlevania, I fucking like. The game is giving me a Harmony of Dissonance feel with the different explorable timelines of the castle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2012)

You didn't really explore different _times_ of the castle in Harmony of Dissonance, though. You explored a physical castle (Castle A) and demonic/spiritual manifestation of the castle (Castle B), as it wasn't completely restored with the big batty still out of action.

I just hope they create good variety with the characters, though I'm curious how the stupid Combat Cross is back. Gabriel broke that at the end of Lords.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

Well, I wasn't making a literal comparison there, I only meant to say that it feels similar to Dissonance's castle variations. At least from the description they gave it.

And yeah, I don't know why sticking with the Vampire Killer seems to be so fucking hard.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2012)

Simon is using the Vampire Killer in MoF, though. It's just the Combat Cross...shouldn't exist anymore. o:


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 29, 2012)

Barbarian Simon gives me that sweet nostalgia rush that I like so much though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2012)

that preview gives me some hope really..


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 29, 2012)

Lo an beholdo folks, scans are out:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 29, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Lo an beholdo folks, scans are out:



OMFG TAKE MY VIRGINITY TREVOR BELMONT! 


Edit: Also, lol.  Simon Belmont's re-imagining is terrible.  Arguably worse than the Chronicles redesign.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 30, 2012)

Nothing will ever be as bad as Chronicles Simon. If anything, this new direction for Simon is merging his modern design with his original barbaric design.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 30, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Nothing will ever be as bad as Chronicles Simon. If anything, this new direction for Simon is merging his modern design with his original barbaric design.



It's mostly the clothing that bugs me.  It just... looks bad.  Like they're trying to push the scruffy-caveman-badass way too far, sort of like how his Chronicles design was screaming S&M.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2012)

why not just stick with full 2d? that 2.5d thing looks annoying..


----------



## valerian (May 30, 2012)

It certainly looks a lot better than Lords of Shadow.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (May 30, 2012)

I liked Chonicles Simon


----------



## Amanomurakumo (May 30, 2012)

Welp... guess I'm gonna have to pony up for a 3DS now.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 1, 2012)

THE ENDING THE ENDING OH MY GOD.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

>more Giants 

if only it was a Castlevania game


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> >more Giants



Bull.  There have been huge monsters you climb on/climb around to attack with weak spots in Castlevania before Lords of Shadow. Ecclesia and Dawn of Sorrow have the most obvious examples.
Lords of Shadow had problems but that was not one of them.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

sigh!!! Castlevania.. I am going to miss you...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Bull.  There have been huge monsters you climb on/climb around to attack with weak spots in Castlevania before Lords of Shadow. Ecclesia and Dawn of Sorrow have the most obvious examples.
> Lords of Shadow had problems but that was not one of them.



lol no.. with those games the platforming was decent enough to make those giant bosses a small part of the game.. like its just a another boss you fight and defeat.. which makes it passable and in some cases pretty epic..

with LOS the platforming sucks and it also feels like the platforming was specifically made for those giant battles.. which makes it a major part of the game which is why it drifted away from the Castlevania feel.. 

when's the last time a Castlevania trailer emphasized on battling giants this much? yeah..


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

The Majority of castlevania games trailers were focus on gameplay..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0n6uthSaVQ&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2012)

Official Website


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

I gotta say that lords of shadow 2 trailer looked FUCK AWESOME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

if the white haired dude at the end was indeed Alucard, prepare for another shitty redesign


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 1, 2012)

Does it really matter if they change things? I mean technically they can change whatever they want under "artistic and creative license".


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

well changing the designs doesn't bother me as much as changing the whole dame genre of the game(s).. Castlevania was always a platformer (with RPG elements in later games).. LoS is a decent action game, thats about it..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I gotta say that lords of shadow 2 trailer looked FUCK AWESOME.



That wasn't a trailer, that was a guy adding tiny drops of iodine into a bowl of water for a minute to some music.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 1, 2012)

Hmm... the new 3D Castlevania game makes me realize that I still haven't played a 3D Castlevania ever. I wonder how much a copy of _Lament of Innocence_ costs if I can find it used. 

In your opinion, what's the best 3D Castlevania?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

i kind of liked Lament of Innocence 



CrazyMoronX said:


> That wasn't a trailer, that was a guy adding tiny drops of iodine into a bowl of water for a minute to some music.



no dude.. that was the mirror of fate trailer..

but yeah.. that was FUCK STUPID


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> well changing the designs doesn't bother me as much as changing the whole dame genre of the game(s).. Castlevania was always a platformer (with RPG elements in later games).. LoS is a decent action game, thats about it..



It was actually always an action-adventure platformer before SotN. LoS just emphasize the action-adventure part more than platformer.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2012)

Some tidbits about the game.

- Playable character is Dracula
- Intended to be the final Lords of Shadow title from Mercury Steam, and a conclusion to this plotline


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> It was actually always an action-adventure platformer before SotN. *LoS just emphasize the action-adventure part more than platformer.*



yeah.. which ruined the game.. 

RPG elements and backtracking became an important part of the franchise as well.. no reason to remove them.. 



Goofy Titan said:


> Some tidbits about the game.
> 
> - Playable character is Dracula
> *- Intended to be the final Lords of Shadow title from Mercury Steam, and a conclusion to this plotline*


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2012)

Khris said:


> yeah.. which ruined the game..
> 
> RPG elements and backtracking became an important part of the franchise as well.. no reason to remove them..



They were using the classics as inspiration.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jun 1, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> - Intended to be the final Lords of Shadow title from Mercury Steam, and a conclusion to this plotline





Khris said:


> .



Which could mean that their next Castlevania will star a different Belmont and get a new subtitle


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2012)

This marks the first Castlevania you can play as Dracula...aside from Castlevania Judgement.

I need LoS 2 in my life.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2012)

Backtracking...good...lolz

Anyway new trailer looked amazing. I can't fucking wait!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> They were using the classics as inspiration.



really? then why did the platforming SUCK?  



C_Akutabi said:


> Which could mean that their next Castlevania will star a different Belmont and get a new subtitle



but its the last Mercury Steam game.. so it might be a different game all together..


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2012)

Castlevania LOS platforming didn't suck...plus there wasn't much in it. Haters gonna hate but we gonna celebrate! Woot Woot!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 1, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some tidbits about the game.
> 
> - Playable character is Dracula
> - Intended to be the final Lords of Shadow title from Mercury Steam, and a conclusion to this plotline


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   wow here I though Castlevania was dead. I was about to put it in my list with Sonic and co..

 This!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2012)

>Castlevania LOS platforming didn't suck...plus there wasn't much in it..


not sure which sentence i should facepalm to


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Castlevania LOS platforming didn't suck...



Did you play the last stage in the DLC chapter? The platforming falls the fuck apart as a hollow thing when you aren't expected to grab the "GRAB HERE YOU FUCKING BLIND PERSON" glowy platforms, but actually platform without handholding.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Official Website



AS much as non-castlevania is the artwork of Lords of Shadow, I gotta admit that it looks fucking amazing. The 3d models of the game didn't even begin to be as good as the artwork.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Did you play the last stage in the DLC chapter? The platforming falls the fuck apart as a hollow thing when you aren't expected to grab the "GRAB HERE YOU FUCKING BLIND PERSON" glowy platforms, but actually platform without handholding.



Didn't play DLC, only the main game. There wasn't much and the parts they had in it wasn't bad. 

After playing PoP DLC that took place after game I knew not to really take DLC seriously, it always comes off half ass. So nope didn't play either DLC.


----------



## Esura (Jun 1, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> AS much as non-castlevania is the artwork of Lords of Shadow, I gotta admit that it looks fucking amazing. The 3d models of the game didn't even begin to be as good as the artwork.



How is Lords of Shadow's artwork Non-Castlevania? I see this quite a bit and I don't understand it at all.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 1, 2012)

Cause they don't look girly enough silly.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Cause they don't look girly enough silly.



lol having gripes about how they changed up the whole franchise's genre is hating but moaning about the former games' art is not? 

i expected better from you..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 2, 2012)

Edward Cullen said:


> Hmm... the new 3D Castlevania game makes me realize that I still haven't played a 3D Castlevania ever. I wonder how much a copy of _Lament of Innocence_ costs if I can find it used.
> 
> In your opinion, what's the best 3D Castlevania?



Er... depends on your preferences.  Personally I like both LoI and CoD; the level design is lacking in LoI and pretty much non-existent in CoD, but other than that I thought they were good fun.  CoD is more like Portrait of Ruin and such with a leveling system and a unique system (Innocent Devils/steal-forging mechanic, which are fun to screw with).

Both games have different unlock-able PCs which, imo, are superior to the normal campaigns; LoI's is one of the best in the series- Joachim is a lot of fun to play as.

As far as the 64 games go... well... they aren't... appalling.  Not as bad as a lot of people make them out to be, anyway.  The platforming would actually be decent (it's still better than the complete absence of it in CoD) if the camera wasn't awful.  The other big problem is that things aren't well-explained at all.  Oh, and like most Castlevanias the story is... lol.  If you're interested in the 64 game go for Legacy of Darkness, and not just Castlevania 64 (Legacy includes the original game but with stuff improved/added).


Personally my favorite is LoI.  It has a hammy charm and it's fun to smack enemies around and float about as Joachim like a boss or fight Death wearing squeaky shoes (Every game should have squeaky shoes.  Every game).  You can do a 100% run in a single day which is satisfying.

I also like CoD but the level design and speed at which you run are so bad that they REALLY hinder the game.  The only way to move at an even remotely acceptable pace is to chain spam cartwheels.  Yeah.  I cartwheel through the entire game. >_>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Cause they don't look girly enough silly.



Yes, the entire Castlevania universe's visuals rest on the fact that most of the main characters look androgynous. 

Jesus, this place can be fucking stupid sometimes.


----------



## Esura (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyways...I personally like Kojima's artwork too, hell I even liked Obata's take on the Castlevania characters (I think I'm the only person in the world who does). I just don't get what makes LoS work in particular less Castlevania like than Kojima's work. I'm going to use that LoS2 piece as an example. It's dark, and it got a tinge of horror feel with the way Gabriel is posed and how the creepy looking vines and shit is placed around him with the full moon in the background. The perfect use of light and shadows in the piece only adds to the mood. It is awesome. It's not as gothic and stuff like Kojima's but it still manages to evoke similar feelings despite being different artists.

Ugh...I wish my work was as great as theirs.


----------



## Casshern (Jun 2, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Some tidbits about the game.
> 
> - Playable character is Dracula
> - Intended to be the final Lords of Shadow title from Mercury Steam, and a conclusion to this plotline



Thanks for the info.

The game looks pretty cool and that trailer was awesome, it would be awesome if they could bring Alucard, Trevor and Richter back if they plan to make a new game.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2012)

Khris said:


> lol having gripes about how they changed up the whole franchise's genre is hating but moaning about the former games' art is not?
> 
> i expected better from you..



Where did you see me moan? The old style of castlevania a lot of the main's look girly is all. I didn't say they were bad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Kojima almost destroyed one of my favorite series ever. I don't like him at all.. His biggest series is overrated as fuck..  He should keep his hands from my Castlevania.


----------



## The World (Jun 2, 2012)

Shutup, the lot of you.


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Kojima almost destroyed one of my favorite series ever. I don't like him at all.. His biggest series is overrated as fuck..  He should keep his hands from my Castlevania.



Take this, throw it the opposite way, and you got my feelings on the franchise.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

LoS didn't help or fix Catlevania at all like some people like to claim.. Castlevania is a solid series with a couple of bad entries and LoS is one of the bad ones.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jun 2, 2012)

You guys are just whining that its not like the other games. That has no bearing whatsoever on it being bad or good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> You guys are just whining that its not like the other games. That has no bearing whatsoever on it being bad or good.


 not really "me" it didn't give me the Castlevania experiences, felt empty at then end of the game.. also bland game is bland. Kojima touch no doubts "same as MGS4"


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> LoS didn't help or fix Catlevania at all like some people like to claim.. Castlevania is a solid series with a couple of bad entries and LoS is one of the bad ones.



I think it helped ME like Castlevania far more. As a person who never felt the series was anything but "Good" at best I fell in love with LoS. So maybe to you it didn't do anything but for me it brought the series to a new light. I even went back and played the old games again after I beat LoS. Of course none were as fun for me but it helped me raise the series to great. Think loS 2 will be just as good if not better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 2, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I think it helped ME like Castlevania far more. As a person who never felt the series was anything but "Good" at best I fell in love with LoS. So maybe to you it didn't do anything but for me it brought the series to a new light. I even went back and played the old games again after I beat LoS. Of course none were as fun for me but it helped me raise the series to great. Think loS 2 will be just as good if not better.


 fair enough. I don't have a problem with people enjoying X game. Another thing we have to remember that the Fan base is going to compare LoS to the others entries and a lot of people are going to cry for anything no matter what. One of my main issues with LoS is the perception that "It Saved Castlevania" from a lot of people and it didn't at all. It did appeal to gamers that didn't like Castlevania before but that is all..


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 2, 2012)

No, it saved it. I liked Castlevania before, but like I said nothing was amazing about it...till LoS for me. Also I'm pretty sure 90% of people are talking about saving Castlevania for 3D, cause it's hands down the best 3D version of Castlevania, and there's real no debate there.


----------



## Cave Jansen (Jun 2, 2012)

People actually say that? 

I remember nothing but bad mouthing from the fans of this series.


----------



## MS81 (Jun 2, 2012)

where's Jotun???


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 4, 2012)

Cave Jansen said:


> People actually say that?
> 
> I remember nothing but bad mouthing from the fans of this series.



They did. Some went so far as to say that if we would be getting more of what Lords brought to the table, the spirit of the franchise would be dead, just like it is with Silent Hill. Granted, the trailer to Lords 2 showed more of what people wanted from the first game, so hopefully it keeps the dark gothic environments. Goblins and chupacabras stay the fuck out, because even though they were new to the series with the first Lords, they're really low on the radar of compelling monsters that have appeared in the entire franchise.

And to be fair, if a game with one-third of the spirit of the old games saved the franchise, it only saved it one-third of the way. But perhaps Mercury Steam knows how many people complained about that stuff, so maybe they see that what people want was more of the Vampire arc and especially none of the vile that came after it.


----------



## Big Bοss (Jun 12, 2012)

I hope that after Lord Of Shadows is finish we can get a game with Alucard and Richter.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 2, 2012)

Just finished LOS DLC and holy shit was the Forgotten one hard. I mean that guy rocked my shit for like an hour before i finally got round to beating him, probably didn't help though that i started the level with no health and no magic.

Gotta say i'm actually really happy with the direction the franchise is taking with LOS 2 although i'm a bit concerned that it's gonna be the end of LOS after 2, i mean what's gonna happen to Castlevania then, are we going back to the old continuity?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 2, 2012)

I liked the PS2 games more than LoS.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Berserkhawk z said:


> Just finished LOS DLC and holy shit was the Forgotten one hard. I mean that guy rocked my shit for like an hour before i finally got round to beating him, probably didn't help though that i started the level with no health and no magic.
> 
> Gotta say i'm actually really happy with the direction the franchise is taking with LOS 2 although i'm a bit concerned that it's gonna be the end of LOS after 2, i mean what's gonna happen to Castlevania then, are we going back to the old continuity?



Seriously, Forgotten One Paladin mode rocked my shit so much, but all I needed to do was go in with full Light and Shadow magic and it wasn't so bad.

But damn, one of the hardest bosses I ever fought. It felt so good platinuming this game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jul 3, 2012)

LOS felt like a GoW clone to me.


----------



## The World (Jul 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> LOS felt like a GoW clone to me.



Good thing it wasn't.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jul 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Seriously, Forgotten One Paladin mode rocked my shit so much, but all I needed to do was go in with full Light and Shadow magic and it wasn't so bad.
> 
> But damn, one of the hardest bosses I ever fought. It felt so good platinuming this game.



Not platinumed it yet cause some of those trials are a real bitch.

I gotta admit i actually enjoyed the challenge of the Forgotten One, it took me back to the days of the early Castlevanias. Having to memorize attack patterns and hoping to god he doesn't use certain moves one after the other


----------



## Jimin (Jul 3, 2012)

I, for one, still love the 2D Castlevanias. Some people hate 2D but I still love it. At the end of the day, it's the fun that matters, not the technical specifications behind it.


----------



## Jotun (Jul 22, 2012)

Really curious how they handle Alucard if that was him at the end of the LoS2 trailer with the sword. Some people think that he is in fact Trevor vampd out in this reboot, prolly has something to do with the 3DS game.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Jul 22, 2012)

I remember GI article saying he's in LOS:MF not LOS2 but I could be wrong. I think LOS2 is where you play as Drac/Gabe for the whole thing...and MF you get split into dif people.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jul 23, 2012)




----------



## Jυstin (Sep 17, 2012)

LoS really... it's hard to look at it as "Castlevania". I mean it is... but not in the sense we grew up with it. It's not as bad as what they did to the latest DMC game, but they revamped the story so much that it seems like its own separate continuity; a Castlevania game only by title. Kinda hoping they keep making games for the old continuity too, the side-scrolling ones. A Symphony of the Night 2 or a Harmony of Despair 2. There's so much they could fix from the first HD game, and I've almost completed it anyway. Got at least 2 of all the drops and have only 3 characters with spells/subs to max. If they don't make an improved sequel, I'll probably get HD for the PSN. Still doesn't beat SotN, but the online co-op makes it more fun in the long run.

And , with LoS, it's like _everyone_ is a Belmont in one way or another, including Alucard.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 17, 2012)

*Castlevania movie confirmed to be in the works, filming now*


The following information comes from actor Michael Dorn...

- movie in the works
- currently in the middle of filming 
- Dorn is a character in the film
- Marina Sirtis got Dorn involved

*"It's a fun little part. It's four days and I'm playing a werewolf that's been around for a gajillion years who works for this vampire. It's not too far from Worf (Dorn's most notable role) because there's a lot of killing and jumping and sword fights and everything."*


----------



## Death-kun (Sep 17, 2012)

Well... I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## Jimin (Sep 17, 2012)

Wasn't there supposed to be an animated Castlevania III movie coming out?

Also, I saw an IMDB page with a Castlevania movie and I saw Simon Belmont listed as part of the plot.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2012)

Castlevania movie? No thanks

Too many chances to fuck it up and be another Van Hellsing(even though some part of me actually enjoyed that movie for a brainless popcorn summer flick)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 13, 2012)

Roses are red, violets are blue, hey motherfuckers, a present for you...


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 13, 2012)

Holy shit that looks glorious.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

I just spent like 30 minutes hitting the damn crab in Eclessia only to find out I just had to ride the elevator and stomp his ass........


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

Goofy Titan said:


> Roses are red, violets are blue, hey motherfuckers, a present for you...



damn, might actually consider LoS2 man :sanji


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

I will definitely play LoS2.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 14, 2012)

if they only could add some decent platforming and a leveling up system than it wouldn't be a bad castlevania game..


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

Khris said:


> if they only could add some decent platforming and a leveling up system than it wouldn't be a bad castlevania game..



I really don't take it as a legit Castlevania game since it lacks the things you just mentioned, but the game is entertaining.

Mind you, I do want my legit Castlevania back.


----------



## Jotun (Oct 14, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I really don't take it as a legit Castlevania game since it lacks the things you just mentioned, but the game is entertaining.
> 
> Mind you, I do want my legit Castlevania back.



Legit Castlevania or Castleroid. Really prefer Castleroids at this point.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2012)

Castleroid is the next step of Castlevania, so that one.

Man I love Order of Ecclesia it reminds me so much about Symphony of the Night.


----------



## Will00ard10 (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll only be mentioning titles that fit on the timeline, anyway.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I really don't take it as a legit Castlevania game since it lacks the things you just mentioned, but the game is entertaining.
> 
> Mind you, I do want my legit Castlevania back.





Jotun said:


> Legit Castlevania or Castleroid. Really prefer Castleroids at this point.





Big Bοss said:


> Castleroid is the next step of Castlevania, so that one.
> 
> Man I love Order of Ecclesia it reminds me so much about Symphony of the Night.




to me.. as long as it focuses on platforming than its a legit castlevania game.. 

thats why 3dvania games were very meh to me.. all of them..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> to me.. as long as it focuses on platforming than its a legit castlevania game..
> 
> thats why 3dvania games were very meh to me.. all of them..



I liked LoI.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

not about that.. LoS is a good action game, but not a vania game..


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2012)

For me they just need to take games like SOTN and use this generation power to make them better without taking out the things that made that game awesome. Just add, not take away.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> For me they just need to take games like SOTN and use this generation power to make them better without taking out the things that made that game awesome. Just add, not take away.



they should mix infamous' freeroaming and uncharted's platforming in a level design compared to LoS..


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 15, 2012)

That would make a glorious Castlevania game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

yeah it would.. thats acutally one of the few ways i can come up with to make a decent 3dvania game..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 15, 2012)

Khris said:


> not about that.. LoS is a good action game, but not a vania game..



I didn't say LoS.  I said LoI.  As in this:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 15, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> I didn't say LoS.  I said LoI.  As in this:



yeah i know.. i was just saying that just because they're not metriodvania or classicvania it does not mean they weren't any good.. LoI was okay for a while too.. but the camera felt too weird for me..


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

Large Cavern why you so difficult??


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 17, 2012)

yeah.. i remember that.. was a bitch in hard mode


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

Tell me about it, shit is ridiculous.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2012)

equip the skull ring(or was it cursed ring, the ring where you get killed in one hit)..


----------



## scerpers (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you telling me that cameras in 3D platforming games AREN'T GOOD?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2012)

In the castlevania ones.. Yeah..


----------



## scerpers (Oct 18, 2012)

And every other 3d platformer.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 18, 2012)

when did i say that.. i didn't play it, but i saw enough to know the early Prince of Persia games had good platforming.. Jak/Crash were great classics too.. the 3d Mario games are regarded as one of the best platforming games and they're 3d..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSE84G4vjkc&feature=g-subs-u[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vanhellsing (Oct 31, 2012)

..................... damn looks so cool


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 28, 2012)

Teaser for the next LOS2 trailer 

First gameplay trailer will be shown at the VGAs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Nov 28, 2012)

hoping for some platforming gameplay


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Nov 29, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Teaser for the next LOS2 trailer
> 
> First gameplay trailer will be shown at the VGAs



They got the quote wrong.  Of course. >_>


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 29, 2012)

**Secrets**


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CnqQMWNdwy8[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



DEATH! 




Massive story spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]9XflIAn7frk[/YOUTUBE]

Ugh, the music.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 6, 2012)

Music is not THAT bad.. the art style is epic though..


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 7, 2012)

Khris said:


> Music is not THAT bad.. the art style is epic though..



In comparison to what it could be? Hell yes it is.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2012)

What _could_ it be?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 7, 2012)

Gaawa-chan said:


> In comparison to what it could be? Hell yes it is.



of course its not gonna be like the old games.. you should have expected that much.. it wouldn't go all that well with the new setting/style anyways.. 

looking at it on its own, the music is decent so far..

to be fair though, the art style of the game can go well with the old style of music..


----------



## Jotun (Dec 8, 2012)

God I'm such a sucker for this LoS storyline. That new trailer gave me goosebumps.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 8, 2012)

Trailer for Lords of Shadow 2 (Skip to around 4:19) Spoilers:

Source.


New screenshots for Mirror of Fate:


*Spoiler*: __ 






















Also, an observation of mine:
*Spoiler*: __ 



If Trevor is Alucard, he seems to have gotten a different coat.  See here:


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 8, 2012)

wasn't it like a transformation or something... you could see trevor's hair turning white when he fights gabriel in the halloween trailer..


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 9, 2012)

Got to say Gabriel looks awesome as Dracula.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

Is the trailer all spoilery like the first LoS 9 min trailer?

'Cause I'm not gonna watch it then.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Dec 9, 2012)

So any news when they will stop ruining Castlevania and give it back to Japanese?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

i thought i heard somewhere that the new spin-off/reboot will end with LoS2.. wherever we go from there though, its all open..

on a side note: i am ready to wait 4-5 years for a full 2DHD sprite metriodvania game though..


----------



## Big Bοss (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah LoS 2 will be the end of this Castlevania.

Hope we can have the old characters and game style back if they decide to make another one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 9, 2012)

can't deny how epic Gabriel was in this one though..


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 9, 2012)

The World said:


> Is the trailer all spoilery like the first LoS 9 min trailer?
> 
> 'Cause I'm not gonna watch it then.



I like how the 15 minute story trailer for the first LOS spoiled the WHOLE FUCKING GAME. Literally.

The game is long as fuck but the story is so fucking minimal and cookie cutter crap, it's amazing.


----------



## The World (Dec 9, 2012)

Man, people keep hating on the new series

I like it 

I would like to see the old style in next gen graphics though


----------



## Brandon Heat (Dec 9, 2012)

I am highly interested in both upcoming Castlevania games. I actually enjoyed what LoS brought to the series as a reboot. Sad to see it end so quickly with just three games in the storyline. 

As for 2D HD Castelvania, it would work perfectly on the Wii U.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 29, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> For me they just need to take games like SOTN and use this generation power to make them better without taking out the things that made that game awesome. Just add, not take away.



imagine SOTN with Guilty gear graphics!!!


----------



## Xiammes (Dec 29, 2012)

I still think SoTN looks good, none of the old castlevania's look bad to me, I think they have always held up well.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Dec 30, 2012)

The World said:


> Man, people keep hating on the new series
> 
> I like it



I don't think it's objectively bad, but it's not the direction I wanted the series to go in at all.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 30, 2012)

especially after Konami had given us OoE.. i mean that game was the best Vania game since SoTN..  

I just want the sprites back..


----------



## MS81 (Dec 30, 2012)

Khris said:


> especially after Konami had given us OoE.. i mean that game was the best Vania game since SoTN..
> 
> I just want the sprites back..



TBH, this is the best 3D castlevania ever, Lament of Innocence was good but could have been a bit better.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jan 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTUUdTCcIPI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ultimania (Jan 11, 2013)

I wonder if Mirror of Fate will be good or full of shit. Well, the upcoming demo will help me decide.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 11, 2013)

well can't be as shitty as gravity rush


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jan 11, 2013)

Gotta admit at first i unfairly hated the LOS reboot simply for happening, but after going back to play it again and after these new trailers i'm actually enjoying this continuity 

Too bad it finishes after LOS 2


----------



## Jotun (Oct 29, 2013)

Mirror of Fate HD for console was a nice surprise. It's ok gameplay wise, the best thing so far is playing as Simon


----------



## The World (Oct 29, 2013)

I like playing as Alucard more

I think he's mostly likely Trevor but I haven't gotten too far to know yet


----------



## Jotun (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm not very far, just got the Combat Cross and I went back to get the secrets that needed it beforehand.

Simon will probably still be my favorite though.

Edit:

Thoughts on LoS2? Haven't played much myself, barely got the Void Sword.


----------

